#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Arabieren Zijn Ook Schuldig Aan (zelf) Vernietiging!

## Ali Eddaoudi

*Arabieren zijn ook schuldig aan (zelf)vernietiging.*  


De Arabische wereld wijst vaak met het vingertje naar Amerika. Dat veel Arabieren (moslims) niets moeten hebben van de huidige wereldmacht, daar is niets nieuws meer aan. Maar is het wel terecht dat we alleen Amerika de schuld geven van al het onrecht en de onderdrukking in de Arabische landen? 
Waarom gaat men wel massaal de straat op om tegen Amerika en Israel te demonstreren en zien geen acties tegen de eigen regeringen die op zn minst schuldig zijn aan wanbeleid, corruptie, martelingen, de zwakke economie en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. 
In mijn optiek is Amerika zeker geen heilig land, maar waarom kwamen de Irakezen zelden in opstand tegen Saddam en hoe kan het dat een Moubarak, president van Egypte, of Khadaffie (Libie) ruim tientallen jaren aan de macht blijven zonder dat de burgerij in opstand komt? Het is in de Arabische wereld heel gewoon dat je na een lange regeerperiode het stokje aan zoonlief doorgeeft; een soort nieuwe monarchie die het volk door de strot geduwd krijgt. 
Het zou veel echter en bovendien terecht zijn wanneer men Amerika aan zou wijzen als medeplichtige voor allerlei misstanden in het Midden-Oosten. Maar feit blijft dat enkele tientallen leiders in die regio in staat zijn om honderden miljoenen mensen te gijzelen. Dat deze leiders overigens niets ondernemen tegen Amerika is zeer te begrijpen, want niemand anders dan de Amerikanen vormen het geweten van de Arabische heersers. Zonder inzegening en hulp van de Supermacht geen sterke leider die zijn volk met alle middelen in toom kan houden. 

Al eeuwen klagen Arabieren over hun onrechtvaardige leiders, maar wat doen zij eraan om de dictatuur, corruptie en ondergang van hun land tegen te gaan? Hoeveel mensen hebben er de afgelopen tientallen jaren lef getoond en zich daadwerkelijk openlijk tegen deze onderdrukking gekeerd? Diegenen die dat doen lopen inderdaad groot gevaar en hen wordt het minstens moeilijk gemaakt door de marionetten van de vrije en zogenaamde democratische leiders die op hun beurt allemaal claimen dat zij afstammelingen van de profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) zijn. Dit laatste rechtvaardigt kennelijk alles en ze geven zichzelf hiermee het groene licht om dingen te doen waar de profeet rillingen van zou krijgen. Mohammed zou zich diep schamen voor dit soort lui die claimen zijn nakomelingen te zijn. 
Wat mij betreft moet de Arabische bevolking ondanks alle gevaren toch haar verantwoordelijkheid nemen en meer doen om vrijheid te verkrijgen. De bevolking moet zich niet laten intimideren en zich overgeven aan hun geloof in vrijheid, gelijkheid, vrede en rechtvaardigheid. Iemand die voor zoiets nobels sterft is niet zomaar een vermoorde, maar een martelaar die zijn leven gaf voor de rechten van de mens. De schuld geven aan een westers land, dat inderdaad geen recht heeft om selectief landen aan te pakken, is mij iets te gemakkelijk en ligt erg voor de hand. 
Als mens, moslim, Nederlander en Marokkaan schaam ik mij diep vanwege het feit dat Amerika de enige optie was om een einde te maken aan het regime van een misdadiger als Saddam. Irakezen hadden bij mij meer respect afgedwongen als zij zelf hun dictator hadden afgezet. Beseffende dat veel mensen gevaar zouden lopen en dat er chaos zou zijn ontstaan, denk ik dat dit voor Irak toch het beste en mooiste zou zijn geweest. 
Laat dit een les zijn voor alle Arabische landen en onze leiders die zich als angsthazen in hun holen hebben teruggetrokken. Een opvallende stilte daar bij de prinsen en prinsessen der gelovigen die beweren dat zij de afstammelingen van de profeet zijn; maar wat zou Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) in een dergelijke situatie ondernomen hebben en wat doen zij als nazaten van hun voorvader? Maar natuurlijk, zij hebben ook geen keus en kunnen geen kant uit. Onze Libische kolonel heeft het jaren lang geprobeerd en koos onlangs eieren voor zijn geld. Als je door hebzucht, lust naar macht en een onrein geweten gedreven wordt, dan is er geen weg meer terug. 
De Arabische leiders hebben zich bijna allemaal schuldig gemaakt aan het ergste kwaad en maken er duidelijk een nog groter potje van. Moge Allah hen leiden, maar helaas vrees ik dat zij zullen doorgaan met het verdrukken van hun zwakke broeders en zusters. Durven ze wel! 

Ali Eddaoudi

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *Arabieren zijn ook schuldig aan (zelf)vernietiging.  
> 
> 
> De Arabische wereld wijst vaak met het vingertje naar Amerika. Dat veel Arabieren (moslims) niets moeten hebben van de huidige wereldmacht, daar is niets nieuws meer aan. Maar is het wel terecht dat we alleen Amerika de schuld geven van al het onrecht en de onderdrukking in de Arabische landen? 
> Waarom gaat men wel massaal de straat op om tegen Amerika en Israel te demonstreren en zien geen acties tegen de eigen regeringen die op zn minst schuldig zijn aan wanbeleid, corruptie, martelingen, de zwakke economie en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. 
> In mijn optiek is Amerika zeker geen heilig land, maar waarom kwamen de Irakezen zelden in opstand tegen Saddam en hoe kan het dat een Moubarak, president van Egypte, of Khadaffie (Libie) ruim tientallen jaren aan de macht blijven zonder dat de burgerij in opstand komt? Het is in de Arabische wereld heel gewoon dat je na een lange regeerperiode het stokje aan zoonlief doorgeeft; een soort nieuwe monarchie die het volk door de strot geduwd krijgt. 
> Het zou veel echter en bovendien terecht zijn wanneer men Amerika aan zou wijzen als medeplichtige voor allerlei misstanden in het Midden-Oosten. Maar feit blijft dat enkele tientallen leiders in die regio in staat zijn om honderden miljoenen mensen te gijzelen. Dat deze leiders overigens niets ondernemen tegen Amerika is zeer te begrijpen, want niemand anders dan de Amerikanen vormen het geweten van de Arabische heersers. Zonder inzegening en hulp van de Supermacht geen sterke leider die zijn volk met alle middelen in toom kan houden. 
> 
> ...


 Ali, met enige ontroering en respect heb ik dit stukje van jou gelezen, mijn beste CHAPEAU, wat een waarheid en wat een moed dit zo te schrijven, ik heb bewondering voor de woorden en de visie de duidelijke en eerlijke visie die jij hebt op de problematiek van vandaag de dag. 

salerno  :strik:

----------


## supersaiyan3

Alhamdoelilah, wassalatoe wassalaam 3ala rasoelilah waba3d, 

We zijn hier op een forum dat heet islam en meer, dus heb ik besloten op deze problematiek te bekijken van islamitisch standpunt. 

Ibn al-Qayyim over het Openlijk Afwijzen van de Heersers en Koningen en het Maken van Rebellie (Choeroedj).

Ibn al-Qayyim (rahiemehoellaah) heeft gezegd Dit is een geweldig onderwerp en kennis erover kan heel gunstig zijn, maar dankzij de onwetendheid over dit onderwerp wordt er een grote fout gemaakt met betrekking tot de Sharieah vervolgens zei hij, na het aantonen dat
de basis van de Sharieah gebouwd is op het welzijn en voordelen van de dienaren: De Profeet (Sal Allaahoe aleihie wa Sallaam) heeft voor zijn gemeenschap verplicht gesteld dat zij het kwaad af moeten wijzen, omdat via deze afwijzing het goede waar Allaah en zijn Boodschapper zo van houden wordt verwezenlijkt. En als het afwijzen van dat kwaad lijdt tot iets dat nog gruwelijker is en wat nog meer gehaat wordt door Allaah en zijn Boodschapper dan is het niet toegestaan het af te wijzen, ondanks dat Allaah het haat en diegene die de zonde begaat verafschuwt! En dat is ook het geval bij het afwijzen (inkaar)1 van het gezag van koningen en machthebbers en het rebelleren tegen hen (gewapende opstand etc.) want voorwaar, dat is de basis en het fundament van elk kwaad (sharr) en elke rampspoed (fitnah)
tot het eind der tijden. 

En de Metgezellen vroegen de Boodschapper van Allaah (Sal
Allaahoe aleihie wa Sallaam) om toestemming, voor het doden van de leiders (Oemaraa`) die het gebed uitstellen tot na de gepaste tijd, zeggende: Zullen we hen niet doden. Daarop zij
hij: Nee, zo lang zij het gebed verrichten2 , en hij zij tevens: Degene die iets ziet van zijn leider (Amier), iets waar hij niet van houdt, laat hem dan geduldig zijn en laat hem niet zijn hand heffen, (weg) van gehoorzaamheid aan de leider.3 En degene die nadenkt
over zowel de grootste als de kleinste beproevingen die de Islaam zijn overkomen, dan zal hij zien dat zij zijn veroorzaakt door nalatigheid en het niet toepassen van dit principe, en het gebrek aan geduld bij (het zien) van kwaad. Dus hij zoekt een manier om een einde aan dit
kwaad te maken, maar ten gevolge hiervan wordt een nog groter kwaad tot stand gebracht. 

En de Boodschapper (Sal Allaahoe aleihie wa Sallaam) was in Mekka getuige van de allergrootste kwaadaardigheden en hij was niet in staat om hen te veranderen. Het is zelfs zo dat toen Allaah de stad Mekka openmaakte (de Moslims de overwinning gaf) en toen het Daar al-Islaam werd, was hij (Sal Allaahoe aleihie Sallaam) vastbesloten om de Kabah terug te veranderen en het terug te brengen naar het fundament waarop Ibraahiem (alayhi Sallaam) het heeft gebouwd. En Ondanks dat hij de capaciteit had om dat te doen, werd hij ervan weerhouden door zijn angst dat een groter kwaad zou ontstaan vanwege het gebrek aan
tolerantie van de (stam) Qoeraish, omdat zij nieuw waren in de Islaam en pas kortgeleden Koefr hadden verlaten. En om deze reden gaf hij geen toestemming voor het afwijzen van de leiders (Umaraa`) door gebruik te maken van de hand (met geweld), vanwege de grote
(rampspoeden) die hieruit resulteren. [ einde citaat]

1 Inkaar: is het afwijzen van het slechte door het goede te gebieden via advisering etc. met woorden, daden of
een afwijzing van het hart! (Aboe 'Oebaydillaah) 
2 Overgeleverd door Ibn Abie 'Aasim in as-Soennah nr. 1077 en al-Albaanie verklaarde hem authentiek. 
3 Overgeleverd door Ibn Abie 'Aasim in as-Soennah nr. 1101.

Bron: Ilaam ul-Muwaqqieen an Rabbil-'Aalamien
Bron van Engels artikel: www.spubs.com, artikkelnummer MNJ160004.
Vertaal door: Amin Tap al-Hollandie.

En om het islamitisch standpunt hierover nog duidelijk te maken, verwijs ik je naar de topic: '' Allaah verandert de toestand van een volk niet tenzij

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door supersaiyan3_ 
> *Alhamdoelilah, wassalatoe wassalaam 3ala rasoelilah waba3d, 
> 
> We zijn hier op een forum dat heet islam en meer, dus heb ik besloten op deze problematiek te bekijken van islamitisch standpunt. 
> 
> Ibn al-Qayyim over het Openlijk Afwijzen van de Heersers en Koningen en het Maken van Rebellie (Choeroedj).
> 
> Ibn al-Qayyim (rahiemehoellaah) heeft gezegd Dit is een geweldig onderwerp en kennis erover kan heel gunstig zijn, maar dankzij de onwetendheid over dit onderwerp wordt er een grote fout gemaakt met betrekking tot de Sharieah vervolgens zei hij, na het aantonen dat
> de basis van de Sharieah gebouwd is op het welzijn en voordelen van de dienaren: De Profeet (Sal Allaahoe aleihie wa Sallaam) heeft voor zijn gemeenschap verplicht gesteld dat zij het kwaad af moeten wijzen, omdat via deze afwijzing het goede waar Allaah en zijn Boodschapper zo van houden wordt verwezenlijkt. En als het afwijzen van dat kwaad lijdt tot iets dat nog gruwelijker is en wat nog meer gehaat wordt door Allaah en zijn Boodschapper dan is het niet toegestaan het af te wijzen, ondanks dat Allaah het haat en diegene die de zonde begaat verafschuwt! En dat is ook het geval bij het afwijzen (inkaar)1 van het gezag van koningen en machthebbers en het rebelleren tegen hen (gewapende opstand etc.) want voorwaar, dat is de basis en het fundament van elk kwaad (sharr) en elke rampspoed (fitnah)
> ...


Je hebt het goed opgezocht maar ik vind het geen antwoord op de beregoede inleiding van deze topic.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *Arabieren zijn ook schuldig aan (zelf)vernietiging.  
> 
> 
> De Arabische wereld wijst vaak met het vingertje naar Amerika. Dat veel Arabieren (moslims) niets moeten hebben van de huidige wereldmacht, daar is niets nieuws meer aan. Maar is het wel terecht dat we alleen Amerika de schuld geven van al het onrecht en de onderdrukking in de Arabische landen? 
> Waarom gaat men wel massaal de straat op om tegen Amerika en Israel te demonstreren en zien geen acties tegen de eigen regeringen die op zn minst schuldig zijn aan wanbeleid, corruptie, martelingen, de zwakke economie en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. 
> In mijn optiek is Amerika zeker geen heilig land, maar waarom kwamen de Irakezen zelden in opstand tegen Saddam en hoe kan het dat een Moubarak, president van Egypte, of Khadaffie (Libie) ruim tientallen jaren aan de macht blijven zonder dat de burgerij in opstand komt? Het is in de Arabische wereld heel gewoon dat je na een lange regeerperiode het stokje aan zoonlief doorgeeft; een soort nieuwe monarchie die het volk door de strot geduwd krijgt. 
> Het zou veel echter en bovendien terecht zijn wanneer men Amerika aan zou wijzen als medeplichtige voor allerlei misstanden in het Midden-Oosten. Maar feit blijft dat enkele tientallen leiders in die regio in staat zijn om honderden miljoenen mensen te gijzelen. Dat deze leiders overigens niets ondernemen tegen Amerika is zeer te begrijpen, want niemand anders dan de Amerikanen vormen het geweten van de Arabische heersers. Zonder inzegening en hulp van de Supermacht geen sterke leider die zijn volk met alle middelen in toom kan houden. 
> 
> ...


Het is echt een beregoede topic.  :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:  

Het was mij al opgevallen dat kritiek in vele gevallen leidt tot het degraderen van de ander tot anti-islam, zionist, etc. terwijl het alleen maar kritiek is, niet meer en niet minder.
Ik vind jou stuk dus een regelrechte verademing.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *Arabieren zijn ook schuldig aan (zelf)vernietiging.  
> 
> 
> De Arabische wereld wijst vaak met het vingertje naar Amerika. Dat veel Arabieren (moslims) niets moeten hebben van de huidige wereldmacht, daar is niets nieuws meer aan. Maar is het wel terecht dat we alleen Amerika de schuld geven van al het onrecht en de onderdrukking in de Arabische landen? 
> Waarom gaat men wel massaal de straat op om tegen Amerika en Israel te demonstreren en zien geen acties tegen de eigen regeringen die op zn minst schuldig zijn aan wanbeleid, corruptie, martelingen, de zwakke economie en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. 
> In mijn optiek is Amerika zeker geen heilig land, maar waarom kwamen de Irakezen zelden in opstand tegen Saddam en hoe kan het dat een Moubarak, president van Egypte, of Khadaffie (Libie) ruim tientallen jaren aan de macht blijven zonder dat de burgerij in opstand komt? Het is in de Arabische wereld heel gewoon dat je na een lange regeerperiode het stokje aan zoonlief doorgeeft; een soort nieuwe monarchie die het volk door de strot geduwd krijgt. 
> Het zou veel echter en bovendien terecht zijn wanneer men Amerika aan zou wijzen als medeplichtige voor allerlei misstanden in het Midden-Oosten. Maar feit blijft dat enkele tientallen leiders in die regio in staat zijn om honderden miljoenen mensen te gijzelen. Dat deze leiders overigens niets ondernemen tegen Amerika is zeer te begrijpen, want niemand anders dan de Amerikanen vormen het geweten van de Arabische heersers. Zonder inzegening en hulp van de Supermacht geen sterke leider die zijn volk met alle middelen in toom kan houden. 
> 
> ...




 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  Er zijn er te weinig zoals jij.
Maar een vraagje: Waarom zeg je nou niets over Saoedi-Arabi? Zo heilig zijn die boontjes toch niet?

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *   Er zijn er te weinig zoals jij.
> Maar een vraagje: Waarom zeg je nou niets over Saoedi-Arabi? Zo heilig zijn die boontjes toch niet?*


volgens mij is dat koningshuis zijn eigen graf aan het graven, door geen democratie toe te laten !

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *volgens mij is dat koningshuis zijn eigen graf aan het graven, door geen democratie toe te laten !*


Kan niet wachten tot het zover is; de spilzuchtigen, de egosten, de grote nullen,...

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *volgens mij is dat koningshuis zijn eigen graf aan het graven, door geen democratie toe te laten !*


Dat geld daar voor veel meer landen. De huidige toestand in Irak heeft ons hopelijk wel geleerd dat we daar de weg van de gelijdelijkheid moeten bewandelen. Mensen zitten zo lang in verstikkende systemen vast dat ze geen basis hebben om ineens de touwtjes in eigen hand te nemen. Politieke druk voor veranderingsprocessen dus.
De Arabische liga had onlangs als agendapunt: Waarom gaan de economische ontwikkelingen in Arabische landen zoveel trager dan elders? Misschien een begin? Wel vreemd dat de regimes dat zelf niet inzien.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Dat geld daar voor veel meer landen. De huidige toestand in Irak heeft ons hopelijk wel geleerd dat we daar de weg van de gelijdelijkheid moeten bewandelen. Mensen zitten zo lang in verstikkende systemen vast dat ze geen basis hebben om ineens de touwtjes in eigen hand te nemen. Politieke druk voor veranderingsprocessen dus.
> De Arabische liga had onlangs als agendapunt: Waarom gaan de economische ontwikkelingen in Arabische landen zoveel trager dan elders? Misschien een begin? Wel vreemd dat de regimes dat zelf niet inzien.*



De regimes zijn te druk bezig met de inrichting en aankoop van paleizen...

Dick, nou wil ik niet pietluttig doen, maar gelijdelijk is met een korte -ei...geleidelijk, dus...  :tunis:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *De regimes zijn te druk bezig met de inrichting en aankoop van paleizen...
> 
> Dick, nou wil ik niet pietluttig doen, maar gelijdelijk is met een korte -ei...geleidelijk, dus... *


Dank, is niet pietluttig.

----------


## Mhden

Zo leer ook ik op dit forum elke dag weer bij !

----------


## ding_dong

test test mijn eerste post , dont mind  :duim:

----------


## Si_Y

en de waarheid is gezegd!

Mooie topic  :duim:

----------


## hafty

Lang was ik net zoals de meeste op een forum als deze, net zo onwetend en klakkeloos aan t strooien met nutteloze en foutieve informatie als jullie broeders en zusters. Snappen jullie dan echt niet dat het wel veel en veel verder moet gaan dan ons precies te laten denken dat het idd gaat om de joden en/of de moslims m.b.t. tot de huidige wereldproblematiek?? Snappen jullie dan niet eindelijk een keer dat dit alles volgens een simpel scenario door een aantal mensen in elkaar is gezet om ons maar bezig te houden en onze aandacht af te leiden voor wat er werkelijk aan de hand is en nog gaat gebeuren?? Het is allang niet meer vreemd (gelukkig) of paranode om ervan overtuigd te zijn dat 9/11 in elkaar is gezet door de Amerikaanse elite-regering en een bondgenootschap van grote industrilen. En het klopt, deze elite-regering en -groep bestaat idd voor een deel uit machtige Joodse lobby's. Maar wisten jullie dan dat de Bin Laden familie nauwe banden onderhield met met deze elite tot vlak voor 9/11 nog bijvoorbeeld? Ena dat de Osama, N.B. door de C.I.A. gecrerd dus berheupt verdacht, lang niet de broeder is of hoeft te zijn die wij voor ogen leken te hebben. Bestaat deze man wel? Was dit niet gewoon de perfecte afleidingsmanoeuvre voor een ticket naar Irak en daarmee de volledige controle in het Midden-Oosten die al gepland staat sinds de Reagan regering begin jaren tachtig? Een omvangrijke geheime agenda (The New World Order) met misleiding van de massa als grootste wapen. Het zijn niet de terroristen die ons angst aanjagen, echter zij die ons doen geloven in spoken om zo handig misbruik te kunnen maken van onze behoefte om bescherming die ij uiteindelijk niet eens kunnen bieden. Door deze angst (Order to Chaos) kan Big Brother in enkele maanden bewerkstelligen wat geen enkele regering in geen 100 jaar voor elkaar had kunnen krijgen zonder dat er een opstand of wat voor pleuris dan ook zou uitbreken. Alle privacy wetten, Geneve afspraken en zelfs de Verenigde Naties zijn gevallen. En niemand kwam in opspraak? Deze elite groep heeft maar n doel voor ogen en dat is absolute macht in n politiestaat. Helemaal beangstigend en bevestigend is, dat dit alles vastgelegd staat in de koran, bijbel en terug te halen is uit allerlei andere bronnen van de afgelopen jaren. Men zal het teken van het Beest (Ofwel in t arabisch>Dajall) moeten dragen (anders kun je niet kopen of verkopen en overal worden buitengesloten) en deze zal zich voordoen als de nieuwe verlosser en zal de mensen misleiden. Hij zal ziekte en genezing brengen. Voordat je nu alweer gaat denken van, 'Yeah right! heb je weer zo'n fantast!', moet ik je zeggen dat het 'teken van beest' al gentroduceerd is, enkele weken geleden met Belgi als proefland. Namelijk onder grote druk en oplegging van de V.S. het nieuwe paspoort. In dit vernieuwde paspoort dat overal ngevoerd zal gaan worden, wordt een vingerafdruk, iris-scan en talloze persoonlijke informatie opgeslagen. En let op dit kan nu heel snel en gemakkelijk worden ingevoerd daar waar het een tweetal jaren ondenkbaar zou zijn geweest. Dit uiteraard wederom onder het mom van terroristenbestrijding en veiligheid. mensen zijn bang en hebben behoefte aan veiligheid. En een mak lammetje in angst en onwetendheid verkerend zal lak hebben aan zijn privacy. Om je een lang verhaal alsnog te besparen.. er is ook in de voorbije haren aan een chip gewerkt die bij de mens onderhuids genplanteerd kan worden. Vroeger dacht men aan science fiction maar inmiddels is het reality geworden en wordt serieus overwogen dit in de nabije toekomst in te voeren ( gn lulkoek!). Met deze chip, zo groot als een rijstkorrel kan allerlei informatie worden opgeslagen, betaald worden, ter vervanging van het paspoort, dienen als bankpas etc etc.. en natuurlijk voor de goede orde meteen GPS signalen ontvangen en uitzenden. (GPS> global positioning system.) Mensen dit is echt gn GRAP!!! Tot mijn grote schrik zag ik laatst zelfs op televisie de manager van de Baja beachclub in Rotterdam zelf heel onschuldig en vrolijk de introductie van deze rijstkorrel in zijn caf, als betaalmiddel en identificatie van de bezoekers propageren... anyway ik dwaal af en zo zijn er nog wel duizenden regels te typen over feiten en agendapunten die een nog veel helsere wereld schetsen over enkele weken, maanden, jaren.

Wat ik jullie wil zeggen broeders en zusters.. alsjeblieft geloof niet in wat je ziet op televisie en hier met een verdraaid en gebrainwashed brein, teksten op forums te plaatsen waarvan 'Zij' juist willen dat de gemiddelde bewoner van deze aarde beschouwt als de waarheid... zodat zij vrolijk hun gang kunnen gaan en verder doordringen dan wie dan ook ooit had durven voorspellen. AUB blijf kritisch en zoek overal wat achter en vind feiten om je heen en licht je familie, vrienden en iedereen om je heen in. Allah heeft de mens geschapen met 2 hersenhelften die veel meer kunnen dan dat wij eruit halen. Kennis is macht! Ga op zoek naar de waarheid en kom erachter wie deze vrij metselaars (free masons) zijn en wat zij werkelijk van plan zijn!

----------


## Mhden

> en zoek overal wat achter



Zoek vooral overal iets achter, met je twee "onbevooroordeelde" hersenhelften !

Dan wordt je echt "wijzer" !!

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door hafty_ 
> *Lang was ik net zoals de meeste op een forum als deze, net zo onwetend en klakkeloos aan t strooien met nutteloze en foutieve informatie als jullie broeders en zusters. Snappen jullie dan echt niet dat het wel veel en veel verder moet gaan dan ons precies te laten denken dat het idd gaat om de joden en/of de moslims m.b.t. tot de huidige wereldproblematiek?? Snappen jullie dan niet eindelijk een keer dat dit alles volgens een simpel scenario door een aantal mensen in elkaar is gezet om ons maar bezig te houden en onze aandacht af te leiden voor wat er werkelijk aan de hand is en nog gaat gebeuren?? Het is allang niet meer vreemd (gelukkig) of paranode om ervan overtuigd te zijn dat 9/11 in elkaar is gezet door de Amerikaanse elite-regering en een bondgenootschap van grote industrilen. En het klopt, deze elite-regering en -groep bestaat idd voor een deel uit machtige Joodse lobby's. Maar wisten jullie dan dat de Bin Laden familie nauwe banden onderhield met met deze elite tot vlak voor 9/11 nog bijvoorbeeld? Ena dat de Osama, N.B. door de C.I.A. gecrerd dus berheupt verdacht, lang niet de broeder is of hoeft te zijn die wij voor ogen leken te hebben. Bestaat deze man wel? Was dit niet gewoon de perfecte afleidingsmanoeuvre voor een ticket naar Irak en daarmee de volledige controle in het Midden-Oosten die al gepland staat sinds de Reagan regering begin jaren tachtig? Een omvangrijke geheime agenda (The New World Order) met misleiding van de massa als grootste wapen. Het zijn niet de terroristen die ons angst aanjagen, echter zij die ons doen geloven in spoken om zo handig misbruik te kunnen maken van onze behoefte om bescherming die ij uiteindelijk niet eens kunnen bieden. Door deze angst (Order to Chaos) kan Big Brother in enkele maanden bewerkstelligen wat geen enkele regering in geen 100 jaar voor elkaar had kunnen krijgen zonder dat er een opstand of wat voor pleuris dan ook zou uitbreken. Alle privacy wetten, Geneve afspraken en zelfs de Verenigde Naties zijn gevallen. En niemand kwam in opspraak? Deze elite groep heeft maar n doel voor ogen en dat is absolute macht in n politiestaat. Helemaal beangstigend en bevestigend is, dat dit alles vastgelegd staat in de koran, bijbel en terug te halen is uit allerlei andere bronnen van de afgelopen jaren. Men zal het teken van het Beest (Ofwel in t arabisch>Dajall) moeten dragen (anders kun je niet kopen of verkopen en overal worden buitengesloten) en deze zal zich voordoen als de nieuwe verlosser en zal de mensen misleiden. Hij zal ziekte en genezing brengen. Voordat je nu alweer gaat denken van, 'Yeah right! heb je weer zo'n fantast!', moet ik je zeggen dat het 'teken van beest' al gentroduceerd is, enkele weken geleden met Belgi als proefland. Namelijk onder grote druk en oplegging van de V.S. het nieuwe paspoort. In dit vernieuwde paspoort dat overal ngevoerd zal gaan worden, wordt een vingerafdruk, iris-scan en talloze persoonlijke informatie opgeslagen. En let op dit kan nu heel snel en gemakkelijk worden ingevoerd daar waar het een tweetal jaren ondenkbaar zou zijn geweest. Dit uiteraard wederom onder het mom van terroristenbestrijding en veiligheid. mensen zijn bang en hebben behoefte aan veiligheid. En een mak lammetje in angst en onwetendheid verkerend zal lak hebben aan zijn privacy. Om je een lang verhaal alsnog te besparen.. er is ook in de voorbije haren aan een chip gewerkt die bij de mens onderhuids genplanteerd kan worden. Vroeger dacht men aan science fiction maar inmiddels is het reality geworden en wordt serieus overwogen dit in de nabije toekomst in te voeren ( gn lulkoek!). Met deze chip, zo groot als een rijstkorrel kan allerlei informatie worden opgeslagen, betaald worden, ter vervanging van het paspoort, dienen als bankpas etc etc.. en natuurlijk voor de goede orde meteen GPS signalen ontvangen en uitzenden. (GPS> global positioning system.) Mensen dit is echt gn GRAP!!! Tot mijn grote schrik zag ik laatst zelfs op televisie de manager van de Baja beachclub in Rotterdam zelf heel onschuldig en vrolijk de introductie van deze rijstkorrel in zijn caf, als betaalmiddel en identificatie van de bezoekers propageren... anyway ik dwaal af en zo zijn er nog wel duizenden regels te typen over feiten en agendapunten die een nog veel helsere wereld schetsen over enkele weken, maanden, jaren.
> 
> Wat ik jullie wil zeggen broeders en zusters.. alsjeblieft geloof niet in wat je ziet op televisie en hier met een verdraaid en gebrainwashed brein, teksten op forums te plaatsen waarvan 'Zij' juist willen dat de gemiddelde bewoner van deze aarde beschouwt als de waarheid... zodat zij vrolijk hun gang kunnen gaan en verder doordringen dan wie dan ook ooit had durven voorspellen. AUB blijf kritisch en zoek overal wat achter en vind feiten om je heen en licht je familie, vrienden en iedereen om je heen in. Allah heeft de mens geschapen met 2 hersenhelften die veel meer kunnen dan dat wij eruit halen. Kennis is macht! Ga op zoek naar de waarheid en kom erachter wie deze vrij metselaars (free masons) zijn en wat zij werkelijk van plan zijn!*


Jij hebt vast en zeker een hele grote duim?????? Of kijk jij en lees jij alleen maar dingen die je wilt lezen en zien en veeg je datgene wat je niet uikomt in jou visie gewoon even onder het kleed???
Kijk je mag van mij best de Joden en de Amerikanen de schuld geven hoor als je dat nu perse wilt, no problem, maar of dat nu echt waar is, is uiteraard een heel ander verhaal, ik vind het persoonlijk zeer kort door de bocht enorm ongenuanceerd en getuigen van een tunnelvisiesyndroom en zeer kinderlijk om te geloven en er ook nog aan vast te houden van wat jij geschreven hebt, sorry!

salerno

----------


## Mhden

reactie is voor hem de broodnodige aandacht,

eigenlijk best wel een beetje treurig !


maar stel je dan ook een beetje positiever op man, dan krijg je vanzelf ook _positieve_  aandacht !

----------


## hafty

Positief? dit stemt mij niet echt bepaald positief nee en ow ja salermo... tunnelvisiesyndroom? Onder bepaalde omstandigheden had ik je bijna gelijk gegeven.. 
Maar idd discussie hierover is onnodig, wacht vooral nog een poosje af en misschien kunnen we elkaar iets meer vertellen..


Feit of Fictie?
maar wie echt schijt heeft huurt een Dixi!

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door hafty_ 
> *Positief? dit stemt mij niet echt bepaald positief nee en ow ja salermo... tunnelvisiesyndroom? Onder bepaalde omstandigheden had ik je bijna gelijk gegeven.. 
> Maar idd discussie hierover is onnodig, wacht vooral nog een poosje af en misschien kunnen we elkaar iets meer vertellen..
> 
> 
> Feit of Fictie?
> maar wie echt schijt heeft huurt een Dixi!*




?Okeeeeeeeee!!!!!???????

salerno

----------


## hassa046

Het probleem dat we allemaal zo hypocriet zijn als de pest.
We durven niet meer zelf na te denken, en laten alles aan de koning of imam over.
We leven eigenlijk nog in de middeleeuwen waarin kerk en staat met elkaar verbonden waren voor zelfbehoud.
Ons wordt er geleerd om niet zelf te denken. Dat is haram. Daar moet je 3alem (geleerde) voor zijn.
Helaas zijn die alleen maar bezig met zelfverrijking bezig.

Onze hele cultuur is opgebouwd om baas te zijn over iets anders. (ik vind het vaak te letterlijk overgenomen uit de koran, je weet wel > man over vrouw, vrouw over huis, etc.)
En supervisie laat weinig ruimte voor kritiek en al helemaal opbouwende krietiek.. Want de balk in onze ogen zien we nooit.
Hierdoor leren we ook niets en blijven we in belevingswereld waar altijd de ander schuld is.

Hierbij hebben overheden ook een belangrijke rol. Als je ervoor zorgt dat het volk honger lijdt, dan zullen ze luisteren. Een hongerige hond zal altijd terugkomen voor een bot.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *Het probleem dat we allemaal zo hypocriet zijn als de pest.
> We durven niet meer zelf na te denken, en laten alles aan de koning of imam over.
> We leven eigenlijk nog in de middeleeuwen waarin kerk en staat met elkaar verbonden waren voor zelfbehoud.
> Ons wordt er geleerd om niet zelf te denken. Dat is haram. Daar moet je 3alem (geleerde) voor zijn.
> Helaas zijn die alleen maar bezig met zelfverrijking bezig.
> 
> Onze hele cultuur is opgebouwd om baas te zijn over iets anders. (ik vind het vaak te letterlijk overgenomen uit de koran, je weet wel > man over vrouw, vrouw over huis, etc.)
> En supervisie laat weinig ruimte voor kritiek en al helemaal opbouwende krietiek.. Want de balk in onze ogen zien we nooit.
> ...


Chapeau, een waanzinnig goed stuk, kijk hier kunnen we iets mee, heerlijk dit is alvast een heel goed begin, ik ben trots!!  :zwaai:  

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *Het probleem dat we allemaal zo hypocriet zijn als de pest.
> We durven niet meer zelf na te denken, en laten alles aan de koning of imam over.
> We leven eigenlijk nog in de middeleeuwen waarin kerk en staat met elkaar verbonden waren voor zelfbehoud.
> Ons wordt er geleerd om niet zelf te denken. Dat is haram. Daar moet je 3alem (geleerde) voor zijn.
> Helaas zijn die alleen maar bezig met zelfverrijking bezig.
> 
> Onze hele cultuur is opgebouwd om baas te zijn over iets anders. (ik vind het vaak te letterlijk overgenomen uit de koran, je weet wel > man over vrouw, vrouw over huis, etc.)
> En supervisie laat weinig ruimte voor kritiek en al helemaal opbouwende krietiek.. Want de balk in onze ogen zien we nooit.
> ...


Oke we zijn het dus redelijk eens. Maar wie heeft daar nu iets aan. Heb jij een idee hoe je daar verandering in kunt brengen?

----------


## Mhden

Net zoals de christenen en de joden, de bijbel allegorisch zien ipv letterlijk, zouden de moslims de koran allegorisch moeten beschouwen !

Want dan is het woord Levend en niet slechts een dode, niet interpretabele letter !

----------


## Khaddafi

meneer ali eddoaui moet maar is wat hadiths gaan lezen voordat hij het hier gaat hebben over het verzetten tegen leiders.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *Net zoals de christenen en de joden, de bijbel allegorisch zien ipv letterlijk, zouden de moslims de koran allegorisch moeten beschouwen !
> 
> Want dan is het woord Levend en niet slechts een dode, niet interpretabele letter !*


De positie van de imam nu is te vergelijken met de positie van predikers en dominees hier. Alleen dan 300 a 400 jaar terug. De meeste mensen konden niet lezen en moesten het hebben van preken, doorgeven.
Later bleek dat wij de meest vreselijke dingen hebben gedaan door deze lieden, uit naam van God. Ketters verbranden, kruistochten, onevenredig strenge sociale controle, etc. 
Men moet zelf nadenken, discussieren (nee dat is wat anders dan tegenspreken), reflecteren. Zie het heilige boek maar als een schilderij. Als je er met je neus bovenop/in zit heb je geen goede kijk. Doe een paar stappen terug en ontdek het geheel.
Ook de Koran is geen verzameling spreuken. Alles staat met elkaar in verband. Ik zie hier ook iedere keer pogingen om met citaten te overtuigen. Interpretaties zijn het, voor eigen gebruik en om de eigen mening te ondersteunen. Verkeerd gebruik dus.
Ik ben er van overtuigd dat als de mensen in islamitische landen een hogere levensstandaard krijgen en beter opgeleid worden, zij vanzelf dezelfde verlichting door zullen maken als wij.

----------


## Mhden

> Ik ben er van overtuigd dat als de mensen in islamitische landen een hogere levensstandaard krijgen en beter opgeleid worden, zij vanzelf dezelfde verlichting door zullen maken als wij.



Toch verbaast het mij wel dat tweede of zelfs derde generaties die hier wonen, heel ouderwets (tot op het reactionaire af) kunnen zijn !

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *Toch verbaast het mij wel dat tweede of zelfs derde generaties die hier wonen, heel ouderwets (tot op het reactionaire af) kunnen zijn !*


Dat komt omdat veel mensen hier niet hebben kunnen aanhaken en daardoor in hun oude situatie blijven steken.
Veel zijn van mening dat ze zelfs minder door ontwikkelen dan de mensen uit het land van herkomst. Ik heb dit nooit gestaafd gezien maar op zich klinkt het niet helemaal onlogisch.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Khaddafi_ 
> *meneer ali eddoaui moet maar is wat hadiths gaan lezen voordat hij het hier gaat hebben over het verzetten tegen leiders.*


Persoonlijk ben ik van mening dat juist deze hadith's binnen de islam zo'n grote verdeeldheid veroorzaken. Van mij mogen ze die afschaffen.
Omdat in mijn ogen ze ook niet zoals de koran authentiek zijn, vind ik dat ze juist alleen maar meer het hokjesgevoel propageren.
(Als men enkel en alleen maar de koran zou gebruiken zou men al vele problemen minder hebben. Maar uiteraard is dit weer een andere discussie.)
Dit genereert weer heel veel stromingen en diens problemen. Je hoeft hier alleen maar Ierland als voorbeeld te nemen. Katholiek tegen protestant. Maar allebei vormen ze het christelijk geloof. De een kan de ander niet luchten of zien. Dan bemoeit de politiek er zich mee, waardoor de kermis compleet is.
Bij de meeste mensen ontbreekt het gewoonweg aan respekt voor een anders denkende/doende.
Eigenlijk wel logisch, want onze maatschappij in Nederland is zelfs zo opgebouwd (zie maar het integratie probleem)

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *
> Ik ben er van overtuigd dat als de mensen in islamitische landen een hogere levensstandaard krijgen en beter opgeleid worden, zij vanzelf dezelfde verlichting door zullen maken als wij.*


Is dit juist niet DE manier om juist het volk onder de duim te houden.
Dus zal het voorlopig niet van komen.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> Arabieren zijn ook schuldig aan (zelf)vernietiging.  
> 
> 
> De Arabische wereld wijst vaak met het vingertje naar Amerika. Dat veel Arabieren (moslims) niets moeten hebben van de huidige wereldmacht, daar is niets nieuws meer aan. Maar is het wel terecht dat we alleen Amerika de schuld geven van al het onrecht en de onderdrukking in de Arabische landen? 
> Waarom gaat men wel massaal de straat op om tegen Amerika en Israel te demonstreren en zien geen acties tegen de eigen regeringen die op zn minst schuldig zijn aan wanbeleid, corruptie, martelingen, de zwakke economie en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan.*


 Hier slaat Ali Eddaoudi de plank geheel mis.

Demonstraties in de Arabische wereld, worden door de betreffende regeringen organiseerd, gecontroleerd en strak in de gaten gehouden.

Geen enkel demonstratie in een Arabische land, wordt uit intiatief nemende burgers gehouden. 




> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> In mijn optiek is Amerika zeker geen heilig land, maar waarom kwamen de Irakezen zelden in opstand tegen Saddam en hoe kan het dat een Moubarak, president van Egypte, of Khadaffie (Libie) ruim tientallen jaren aan de macht blijven zonder dat de burgerij in opstand komt?*


 Angst, onderdrukking, propaganda en vooral de lage ontwikkelingsgraad van de burgers, zorgen dat een despoot aan de macht kan blijven.

We kunnen wel makkelijk over een opstand praten, maar wie gaat zijn leven en die van zijn gezin en familie op het spel zetten? 

We kunnen in een vrije samenleving als Nederland, met gemak praten over het beginnen van een opstand. 



> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> 
> soort nieuwe monarchie die het volk door de strot geduwd krijgt. 
> Het zou veel echter en bovendien terecht zijn wanneer men Amerika aan zou wijzen als medeplichtige voor allerlei misstanden in het Midden-Oosten.*


 Amerika is ook de hoofdoorzaak van de huidige situatie. Amerika steunt bijna elk Arabische despoot en houdt hun met militaire en financiele hulp in het zadel.

VS weigert wapenleveranties aan Burma, wegens slechte mensenrechten situatie. Maar aan de andere kant, wordt er voor $30miljaard aan wapens aan SA en Golfstaten verkocht.

Toekomstige president van Indonesische Soeharto, staat op de zwarte lijst van VS en EU. Maar als een Arabische leider op bezoek komt, dan worden de rode lopers uitgerold.

Kennelijk oefenen de VS en EU in mindere mate, nauwelijks druk uit op de Arabische landen. 




> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> 
> Maar feit blijft dat enkele tientallen leiders in die regio in staat zijn om honderden miljoenen mensen te gijzelen. Dat deze leiders overigens niets ondernemen tegen Amerika is zeer te begrijpen, want niemand anders dan de Amerikanen vormen het geweten van de Arabische heersers. Zonder inzegening en hulp van de Supermacht geen sterke leider die zijn volk met alle middelen in toom kan houden.*


 Kortom de hoofdoorzaak.



> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> Al eeuwen klagen Arabieren over hun onrechtvaardige leiders, maar wat doen zij eraan om de dictatuur, corruptie en ondergang van hun land tegen te gaan?*


 Je moet je geschiedenis goed kennen!
Al eeuwen werden slechte en corrupte leiders van de troon gestoten.

Kijk alleen maar naar Marokko! Een sultan die verzaakt of faalt, balanceert op rand van afgrond. Kijk alleen maar naar de einde van oude en opkomst van nieuwe dynastieen.

In de huidige wereld hebben tirannen ruimere en betere middelen, om hun volk te onderdrukken. 

En daar hoef je heus geen Arabier voor te zijn, om makkelijk te worden onderdrukt.

Want we vragen ons af, waarom de 300 miljoen Arabieren niet in opstand komen. Maar waarom vragen we ons ook niet af, waarom 1 miljaard Chinezen niet in opstand komen?



> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> Hoeveel mensen hebben er de afgelopen tientallen jaren lef getoond en zich daadwerkelijk openlijk tegen deze onderdrukking gekeerd?*


Duizenden! 



> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> Diegenen die dat doen lopen inderdaad groot gevaar en hen wordt het minstens moeilijk gemaakt door de marionetten van de vrije en zogenaamde democratische leiders die op hun beurt allemaal claimen dat zij afstammelingen van de profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) zijn.*


 Alleen de Marokkaanse en Jordaanse koningen claimen de afstammeling en niet allemaal.





> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> Wat mij betreft moet de Arabische bevolking ondanks alle gevaren toch haar verantwoordelijkheid nemen en meer doen om vrijheid te verkrijgen. De bevolking moet zich niet laten intimideren en zich overgeven aan hun geloof in vrijheid, gelijkheid, vrede en rechtvaardigheid.*


 Dat gaat ook gebeuren. Die leiders hebben hun langste tijd gehad en demografische ontwikkelingen zijn in hun nadeel. 



> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> De schuld geven aan een westers land, dat inderdaad geen recht heeft om selectief landen aan te pakken, is mij iets te gemakkelijk en ligt erg voor de hand.*


 Dat is makkelijk gezegd.
Alle oorlogen die in de Arabische wereld zijn gevoerd, hebben direct te maken met de koloniale tijdperk en de bemoeizuchte politiek van VS en EU. Alle Arabische koninghuizen, zijn een product van de koloniale systeem. En dan heb ik het niet eens over de kunstmatig getrokken grenzen.




> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> Als mens, moslim, Nederlander en Marokkaan schaam ik mij diep vanwege het feit dat Amerika de enige optie was om een einde te maken aan het regime van een misdadiger als Saddam. Irakezen hadden bij mij meer respect afgedwongen als zij zelf hun dictator hadden afgezet.*


Hier gaat Ali Eddaoudi voor gemakshalve voorbij, aan 10 jaar sanctie, externe dreiging en etnische tegenstellingen. Dan schaamt ie zich nog diep, omdat de Irakezen liever Saddam dan anarchie hadden.

Als je denkt dat de VS Irak is binnengevallen, om van Irak een democratische en een vrije land te maken. Dan ben je heel naief.
Over paar jaar is Irak in ergste geval, een tandeloze democratie met onafhankelijke potentaten.



> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> 
> Beseffende dat veel mensen gevaar zouden lopen en dat er chaos zou zijn ontstaan, denk ik dat dit voor Irak toch het beste en mooiste zou zijn geweest.*


 Ik vraag me af, hoe veel Irakezen met je eens zijn.


> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> Laat dit een les zijn voor alle Arabische landen en onze leiders die zich als angsthazen in hun holen hebben teruggetrokken.*


 Onze Arabische leiders, hebben niets van VS te vrezen. 



> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> Maar natuurlijk, zij hebben ook geen keus en kunnen geen kant uit. Onze Libische kolonel heeft het jaren lang geprobeerd en koos onlangs eieren voor zijn geld.*


 En hiermee wordt direct bewijzen, wat voor 'democratische' model de VS voor MO voorstaat. Kortom geen een! Want als een schyzofrene potentaat als Khaddafi weer een welkome gast is in Westen, dan kan je gerust vraagtekens plaatsen. 



> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *
> Als je door hebzucht, lust naar macht en een onrein geweten gedreven wordt, dan is er geen weg meer terug. 
> De Arabische leiders hebben zich bijna allemaal schuldig gemaakt aan het ergste kwaad en maken er duidelijk een nog groter potje van. Moge Allah hen leiden, maar helaas vrees ik dat zij zullen doorgaan met het verdrukken van hun zwakke broeders en zusters. Durven ze wel!*


 VS staat aan hun kant, dus waarom niet.

----------


## Mhden

> VS staat aan hun kant, dus waarom niet.


Alle koningen der wereld zouden (bijbels voorspeld) en hebben met die hoer uit woestijn aangelegen, sleeping with the enemy, niet alleen de VS !!!

----------


## hafty

Osama bestaat niet!!! Zeker niet zoals 'wij' hem denken te kennen.
Het fenomeen Bin Laden is gecrerd door de C.I.A. en dus bij voorbaat al meer dan een verdachte situatie. Die organistatie (CIA) heeft operaties op touw gezet waarvan je stoutste fantasie nog alleen maar van durft te dromen mensen..
Dus alsjeblieft!!! Je bent gewoon te naf wanneer je denkt dat Osama onze vrijheidstrijder vanuit de bergen in Tora Bora die hele kaapactie zelf heeft bedacht en met suc6 heeft uitgevoerd. Bin Laden stamt uit een hele rijke familie en onderhoudt nauwe banden met de Bush familie en andere groot0industrilen van de 21e eeuw. En dankzij onze gebrainwashte mindtwists is het ze aardig gelukt om een situatie te scheppen die uiteindelijk in hun voordeel alleen zal uitdraaien. Misschien is het nog te vroeg voor veel mensen om dat al in te kunnen zien, anders wacht je gewoon de doco-film af Farenheit 9/11 van Michael Moore die rond augustus zal draaien en kunnen we dan weer op een iets objectievere manier bij elkaar uithuilen over hoe erg we zijn genept de afgelopen 3 jaar!!!

----------


## Mhden

Ach, waar wordt men niet genept in deze wereld waar ik niet van ben ?

----------


## rebil

> _Geplaatst door hafty_ 
> *Osama bestaat niet!!! Zeker niet zoals 'wij' hem denken te kennen.
> Het fenomeen Bin Laden is gecrerd door de C.I.A. en dus bij voorbaat al meer dan een verdachte situatie. Die organistatie (CIA) heeft operaties op touw gezet waarvan je stoutste fantasie nog alleen maar van durft te dromen mensen..
> Dus alsjeblieft!!! Je bent gewoon te naf wanneer je denkt dat Osama onze vrijheidstrijder vanuit de bergen in Tora Bora die hele kaapactie zelf heeft bedacht en met suc6 heeft uitgevoerd. Bin Laden stamt uit een hele rijke familie en onderhoudt nauwe banden met de Bush familie en andere groot0industrilen van de 21e eeuw. En dankzij onze gebrainwashte mindtwists is het ze aardig gelukt om een situatie te scheppen die uiteindelijk in hun voordeel alleen zal uitdraaien. Misschien is het nog te vroeg voor veel mensen om dat al in te kunnen zien, anders wacht je gewoon de doco-film af Farenheit 9/11 van Michael Moore die rond augustus zal draaien en kunnen we dan weer op een iets objectievere manier bij elkaar uithuilen over hoe erg we zijn genept de afgelopen 3 jaar!!!*


Infiltrant bij CIA?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door rebil_ 
> *Infiltrant bij CIA?*



ach rebil, is men nu werkelijk ziende blind en horend doof betreffende deze crimineel Osama, wat moet er gebeuren willen wij inzien dat het daadwerkelijk een criminele terrrorist is die geen respect heeft voor het leven zelfs niet die van zijn eigen mensen, moet er eerst iets gebeuren met de familie van deze mensen die dit maar proberen te ontkennen vooraleer men het daadwerkelijk wilt inzien??? is men dan zo blind voor de feiten en overheersen de haat jegens de Usa boven die van de ratio??? triest!

salerno

----------


## Mhden

Nou maar hopen dat ze die _Gruwel die verwoesting brengen zal_ , (het kernwapen plus haar carriers), niet in handen krijgen !

Want dan kapen ze niet alleen maar hun geloofsgenoten tot de bedelstaf maar kapen en vernietigen ze uiteindelijk de gehele aarde.

Daar hoef je geen CIA-beambte voor te zijn.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door hafty_ 
> *Osama bestaat niet!!! Zeker niet zoals 'wij' hem denken te kennen.
> [COLOR=royalblue]Je bent duidelijk in de war met sinterklaas Die bestaat niet.
> 
> Het fenomeen [COLOR=royalblue](Fenomeen?) Bin Laden is gecrerd door de C.I.A. en dus bij voorbaat al meer dan een verdachte situatie. Die organistatie (CIA) heeft operaties op touw gezet waarvan je stoutste fantasie nog alleen maar van durft te dromen mensen..
> [COLOR=royalblue]En waar heb jij die wijsheid vandaan? Hebben ze natuurlijk zelf het WTC opgeblazen. Stouterds.
> Dus alsjeblieft!!! Je bent gewoon te naf wanneer je denkt dat Osama onze vrijheidstrijder vanuit de bergen in Tora Bora die hele kaapactie zelf heeft bedacht en met suc6 heeft uitgevoerd. [COLOR=royalblue]Hij heeft hem in ieder geval grijnzend opgeeist. De woorden die letterlijk uit zijn mond kwamen zieden genoeg. Bin Laden stamt uit een hele rijke familie en onderhoudt nauwe banden met de Bush familie en andere groot0industrilen van de 21e eeuw. [COLOR=royalblue]Geen nauwe banden maar hun concerns hebben inderdaad via zusterbedrijven weleens zaken gedaan. En dankzij onze gebrainwashte mindtwists is het ze aardig gelukt om een situatie te scheppen die uiteindelijk in hun voordeel alleen zal uitdraaien. Misschien is het nog te vroeg voor veel mensen om dat al in te kunnen zien, anders wacht je gewoon de doco-film af Farenheit 9/11 van Michael Moore die rond augustus zal draaien en kunnen we dan weer op een iets objectievere manier bij elkaar uithuilen over hoe erg we zijn genept de afgelopen 3 jaar!!! [COLOR=royalblue]Ja hoor en Osama Bin Laden voordragen voor de nobelprijs van de vrede.*

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Hier slaat Ali Eddaoudi de plank geheel mis.
> 
> Demonstraties in de Arabische wereld, worden door de betreffende regeringen organiseerd, gecontroleerd en strak in de gaten gehouden.
> 
> Geen enkel demonstratie in een Arabische land, wordt uit intiatief nemende burgers gehouden. 
> 
> Angst, onderdrukking, propaganda en vooral de lage ontwikkelingsgraad van de burgers, zorgen dat een despoot aan de macht kan blijven.
> 
> ...


Allebei  :handbang:   :duim:  
In ieder geval mijn mening een beetje beinvloed.

----------


## Mhden

De VS doet meer voor de democratie dan het schijterige hypocriete Europa, ihb la France et Alamagne.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *Arabieren zijn ook schuldig aan (zelf)vernietiging.  
> 
> De Arabische wereld wijst vaak met het vingertje naar Amerika. Dat veel Arabieren (moslims) niets moeten hebben van de huidige wereldmacht, daar is niets nieuws meer aan. Maar is het wel terecht dat we alleen Amerika de schuld geven van al het onrecht en de onderdrukking in de Arabische landen? 
> Waarom gaat men wel massaal de straat op om tegen Amerika en Israel te demonstreren en zien geen acties tegen de eigen regeringen die op zn minst schuldig zijn aan wanbeleid, corruptie, martelingen, de zwakke economie en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan.*


*

Ja heel veel bekende bla. Die mensen daar weten net zo goed als de mensen hier dat die leiders niet deugen, denk ik. Maar of zij er net zo veel last van hebben als ons, dat valt mij nog te bezien. Ik denk dat wij ons er veel meer druk om maken dan de gemiddelde inwoner daar. Lachwekkend, niet? Bovendien kent het houden van demonstraties geen Islamitische wortels. Uit de Qor-aan en de Soennah kun je opmaken dat zo lang een leider, hoe onderdrukkend hij ook is, niet bestreden dient te worden zo lang het gebed verricht kan worden. Ook kan er uit de Qor-aan en Soennah geconcludeerd worden dat iedere volk de leiders krijgt die het verdiend. En met name dat laatste is waar er op gecontreerd moet worden.

Tevens is het van de Islam dat wanneer men de leiders wenst te adviseren, dit op een manier gedaan moet worden zonder dat iedereen daar getuige van hoeft te zijn, dit behoort door de Islamitische geleerden gedaan te worden. Mocht je bewijzen willen zien, zeg het maar. Bijna alles wat ik hier schrijf en nog ga schrijven komt uit werken van o.a. ibn al-Qayyim, die uiteraard alleen de Qor-aan en de Soennah als bronnen neemt.





In mijn optiek is Amerika zeker geen heilig land, maar waarom kwamen de Irakezen zelden in opstand tegen Saddam en hoe kan het dat een Moubarak, president van Egypte, of Khadaffie (Libie) ruim tientallen jaren aan de macht blijven zonder dat de burgerij in opstand komt? Het is in de Arabische wereld heel gewoon dat je na een lange regeerperiode het stokje aan zoonlief doorgeeft; een soort nieuwe monarchie die het volk door de strot geduwd krijgt. 
Het zou veel echter en bovendien terecht zijn wanneer men Amerika aan zou wijzen als medeplichtige voor allerlei misstanden in het Midden-Oosten. Maar feit blijft dat enkele tientallen leiders in die regio in staat zijn om honderden miljoenen mensen te gijzelen. Dat deze leiders overigens niets ondernemen tegen Amerika is zeer te begrijpen, want niemand anders dan de Amerikanen vormen het geweten van de Arabische heersers. Zonder inzegening en hulp van de Supermacht geen sterke leider die zijn volk met alle middelen in toom kan houden.


Over Saddam Hussein kan ik vrij kort zijn, de geleerden zijn het met elkaar eens dat hij geen moslim is. Ook zeggen de geleerden dat Irak uit mensen bestaat met verschillende overtuigingen, niet alleen de Islamitische. 

Tegen iemand die veel gezag heeft, en dit met ijzeren hand opdringt, daar kan veelal een bevolking weinig tegen beginnen. Aangezien dit soort figuren meestal tevoorschijn komen in een ongeorganiseerde land voor de burger, maar georganiseerd voor de leider. En dan komen ook nog eens de vele verschillende groeperingen ter sprake die samen geen eenheid vormen, kwestie van tegen elkaar uit spelen, of ze met elkaar bezig laten houden. Saddam was een grote fan van Stalin.





Al eeuwen klagen Arabieren over hun onrechtvaardige leiders, maar wat doen zij eraan om de dictatuur, corruptie en ondergang van hun land tegen te gaan? Hoeveel mensen hebben er de afgelopen tientallen jaren lef getoond en zich daadwerkelijk openlijk tegen deze onderdrukking gekeerd? Diegenen die dat doen lopen inderdaad groot gevaar en hen wordt het minstens moeilijk gemaakt door de marionetten van de vrije en zogenaamde democratische leiders die op hun beurt allemaal claimen dat zij afstammelingen van de profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) zijn. Dit laatste rechtvaardigt kennelijk alles en ze geven zichzelf hiermee het groene licht om dingen te doen waar de profeet rillingen van zou krijgen. Mohammed zou zich diep schamen voor dit soort lui die claimen zijn nakomelingen te zijn. 
Wat mij betreft moet de Arabische bevolking ondanks alle gevaren toch haar verantwoordelijkheid nemen en meer doen om vrijheid te verkrijgen. De bevolking moet zich niet laten intimideren en zich overgeven aan hun geloof in vrijheid, gelijkheid, vrede en rechtvaardigheid. Iemand die voor zoiets nobels sterft is niet zomaar een vermoorde, maar een martelaar die zijn leven gaf voor de rechten van de mens. De schuld geven aan een westers land, dat inderdaad geen recht heeft om selectief landen aan te pakken, is mij iets te gemakkelijk en ligt erg voor de hand.


Als men daadwerkelijk in actie overgaat, dan zal dat ongetwijfeld een gewapende actie zijn. Dat betekent 9 van de 10 keer dat er een situatie zal ontstaan die vele malen erger is, dan de situatie daarvoor. En als een situatie nog erger is, dan is het afroepen van de toorn van Allah nog rechtvaardiger. Hier heeft ibn al-Qayyim ook over geschreven. Maar je hebt deels wel gelijk. 





Als mens, moslim, Nederlander en Marokkaan schaam ik mij diep vanwege het feit dat Amerika de enige optie was om een einde te maken aan het regime van een misdadiger als Saddam. Irakezen hadden bij mij meer respect afgedwongen als zij zelf hun dictator hadden afgezet. Beseffende dat veel mensen gevaar zouden lopen en dat er chaos zou zijn ontstaan, denk ik dat dit voor Irak toch het beste en mooiste zou zijn geweest.


Dat ben ik niet met je eens, zowel het recht overhandigen aan de bevolking als het recht overhandigen aan Amerika verdienen beiden niet de voorkeur. Ten eerste omdat zoals eerder vermeld de Iraakse bevolking niet uit alleen Moslims bestaat, ten tweede omdat een dergelijke offensief een leider moet hebben die de juiste contacten heeft en snel kan reageren. Enige alternatief zouden de omringende landen geweest zijn.





Laat dit een les zijn voor alle Arabische landen en onze leiders die zich als angsthazen in hun holen hebben teruggetrokken. Een opvallende stilte daar bij de prinsen en prinsessen der gelovigen die beweren dat zij de afstammelingen van de profeet zijn; maar wat zou Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) in een dergelijke situatie ondernomen hebben en wat doen zij als nazaten van hun voorvader? Maar natuurlijk, zij hebben ook geen keus en kunnen geen kant uit. Onze Libische kolonel heeft het jaren lang geprobeerd en koos onlangs eieren voor zijn geld. Als je door hebzucht, lust naar macht en een onrein geweten gedreven wordt, dan is er geen weg meer terug. 
De Arabische leiders hebben zich bijna allemaal schuldig gemaakt aan het ergste kwaad en maken er duidelijk een nog groter potje van. Moge Allah hen leiden, maar helaas vrees ik dat zij zullen doorgaan met het verdrukken van hun zwakke broeders en zusters. Durven ze wel!


*Ja ik vind ook dat we naar Mohammed vrede zij met hem moeten kijken. En naast dat we naar hem kijken ook het voorbeeld van de voorgaande profeten goed bestuderen. Dan zul je zien dat het geen hoofddoel was om een monotheistische staat met eigen wetten te verwezenlijken. Hun hoofddoel was enkel het verkondigen van de eenheid van Allah. En Allah heeft hen verkozen en tot de besten der mensen gemaakt. Kijk nou naar Ibrahiem vrede zij met hem. Dan zul je merken dat het sleutel tot succes in zowel dit leven als het volgende leven alleen maar door zuivere Tawheed komt, en niet door het stichten van een theocratie in de eerste plaats. Dat is uiteraard wel een streven, maar dat komt dan vanzelf, als de harten daar klaar voor zijn. Want Mohammed vrede zij met hem heeft iets meer dan 10 jaar alleen maar opgeroepen tot Allah, tot Tawheed, zonder ook maar 1 wetsvoorschrift uit te vaardigen. Dat zou de mens toch aan het denken moeten zetten? Of neem nou profeet Jozef vrede zij met hem, die jaren lang vast heeft gezeten voor een vergrijp die in werkelijkheid niet aan hem toebedeeld was. Hij kwam tussen gevangen te zitten waaraan hij de boodschap verkondigde, met zijn uitzonderlijk eigenschappen had hij de mogelijkheid om die mensen te mobiliseren en zo een opstand te doen ontstaan. Deed hij dat? Nee...




> Ibn Mas'oed radiya llaahoe Ta'ala 'anhoe is een van de grootste geleerde van de Sahaba, hij zei;
> 
> "Van elk vers van de Qor-aan weet ik wanneer die neergedaald is, waar die neergedaald is en waarom die neergedaald is."
> 
> En ook heeft hij gezegd:
> 
> "Al-Jamaa'ah makaana 'alal haq walaw koentoe wahdak."
> 
> "Al-Jamaa'ah is het volgen van de waarheid, ook al ben je alleen."
> ...

----------


## super ick

Zoals altijd komen de citaten de machthebbers wel erg goed uit. Opvallend hoor!
Wat te doen volgens de Koran indien de onderdrukker geen moslim is??? Zoals b.v. Saddam???

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Zoals altijd komen de citaten de machthebbers wel erg goed uit. Opvallend hoor!
> Wat te doen volgens de Koran indien de onderdrukker geen moslim is??? Zoals b.v. Saddam???*


Sadtan Hoessein deed altijd alsof hij moslim was en dat is genoeg voor goedgelovige (want ze geloven immers in de openbaring van slechts 1 man die al de voorgaande profetie verdacht en overbodig maakt) broeders en zusters,


wat dat betreft zou Bush eigenlijk net moeten doen alsoftie moslim is !

----------


## sknfs

ben je tegenwoordig pro amerikaans geworden,begint steeds meer op te lijken.je moest eens weten door wie die koningshuizen en presidenten zijn gezet en de probleem bij de wortels aanpakken een koningshuis is voor de amerikanen een verademming brengt rust voor de vs zodat ze alles onder controle hebben.en om nu te zeggen dat dit een klasse verhaal is vind ik schande.Je moet dingen zeggen die op waarheid berust en niet in de wilde weg roepen.zo creer je onrust .zonder feiten aan te komen, maar ja mensen veranderen met de tijd als ze een bepaalde posities krijgen en daar hoeven we nog niet eens naar het buitenland te kijken, maar alleen in onze lieve nederland te kijken al die politici die eerst voor de allochtonen opwilde komen en daarna voor hun eigen hachie kiezen.er is hier genoeg werk dan in het buitenland laten we daar maar is geginnen.

----------


## Azul

Het is allang bekend dat de "Arabische wereld" haar achterstelling zelf in stand houd. Er zijn ondertussen volgens mij al 2 Arab Human Development Raports verschenen van de VN. Deze rapporten gaan brengen de situatie in het "Arabische wereld" in kaart. Deze raporten zijn door gerenomeerde Arabische onderzoekers opgesteld die tientallen jaren ervaring hebben en van veel respect genieten in deze "Arabische wereld". Dus wat meneer Edaoudi aanhaalt was al bekend, vindt het zelf eigenlijk diep triest hoe veel Marokkanen de "Arabische wereld" op een voetstuk plaatsen en niet tegen kritiek kunnen op de "Arabische wereld". Je hoeft alleen je ogen te openen om te zien dat er iets niet klopt. Vind het wel grappig, wanneer ik als bewuste amazigh zeg dat de "Arabische wereld" hun achterstelling zelf in stand houden word ik bestempeld als een nationalist en een racist. Wanneer meneer Eddaoudi het doet heeft hij gelijk...Open dus je ogen mensen en durf kritisch te zijn.

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door Azul_ 
> *Het is allang bekend dat de "Arabische wereld" haar achterstelling zelf in stand houd. Er zijn ondertussen volgens mij al 2 Arab Human Development Raports verschenen van de VN. Deze rapporten gaan brengen de situatie in het "Arabische wereld" in kaart. Deze raporten zijn door gerenomeerde Arabische onderzoekers opgesteld die tientallen jaren ervaring hebben en van veel respect genieten in deze "Arabische wereld". Dus wat meneer Edaoudi aanhaalt was al bekend, vindt het zelf eigenlijk diep triest hoe veel Marokkanen de "Arabische wereld" op een voetstuk plaatsen en niet tegen kritiek kunnen op de "Arabische wereld". Je hoeft alleen je ogen te openen om te zien dat er iets niet klopt. Vind het wel grappig, wanneer ik als bewuste amazigh zeg dat de "Arabische wereld" hun achterstelling zelf in stand houden word ik bestempeld als een nationalist en een racist. Wanneer meneer Eddaoudi het doet heeft hij gelijk...Open dus je ogen mensen en durf kritisch te zijn.*


weet je dan niet dat het Westen al die corrupte regiemes steunt, is dan het verweer !!!!

ja hoor tuurlijk, maar dan was Portugal, Griekenland, Argentinia, Chilie en Spanje etc etc, nu ook nog facsistisch, hoe kan dat dan ? kun je je afvragen, maar het geheugen van de moslim-kalifator is vaak selectief.


de communisten zijn in iedergeval niet gesteund door het Westen en ook zij deden er haast een eeuw over om de leugen af te schudden.

ook de arabische regiemes hanteren allemaal een Mein Kampf en een das Kapital als religieus/ideologische kaart, 
de Koran, hun rechtvaardiging om geen seculiere democratie toe te laten.

een kalifatische 1-parijstaat zonder onafhankelijke media is geen democratie, is geen rechtstaat.

het lijkt er maar niet in te kunnen, die door schade en schande ontdekte wetenschap, van _de rede en zachtmoedigheid, die ooit de aarde zal berven_, zoals voorspeld in de Bijbel.

de Trooster van Rechtvaardigheid, die zou komen wanneer dit bloedige proces der (heidense) tijden zou zijn geindigd !

----------


## salerno

[Sorry, was een dubbele tread!

Salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Azul_ 
> *Het is allang bekend dat de "Arabische wereld" haar achterstelling zelf in stand houd. Er zijn ondertussen volgens mij al 2 Arab Human Development Raports verschenen van de VN. Deze rapporten gaan brengen de situatie in het "Arabische wereld" in kaart. Deze raporten zijn door gerenomeerde Arabische onderzoekers opgesteld die tientallen jaren ervaring hebben en van veel respect genieten in deze "Arabische wereld". Dus wat meneer Edaoudi aanhaalt was al bekend, vindt het zelf eigenlijk diep triest hoe veel Marokkanen de "Arabische wereld" op een voetstuk plaatsen en niet tegen kritiek kunnen op de "Arabische wereld". Je hoeft alleen je ogen te openen om te zien dat er iets niet klopt. Vind het wel grappig, wanneer ik als bewuste amazigh zeg dat de "Arabische wereld" hun achterstelling zelf in stand houden word ik bestempeld als een nationalist en een racist. Wanneer meneer Eddaoudi het doet heeft hij gelijk...Open dus je ogen mensen en durf kritisch te zijn.*



Heel mooi geschreven, het is het grootste probleem van de marokkanen en/of de Arabieren om naar zichzelf en hun wereld te durven kijken met ratio, het vingerwijzen naar anderen gaat gemakkelijker lijkt het wel in plaats dat men de fout bij zichzelf zoekt en er daadwrkelijk iets positiefs mee doet, ja, als men dat decenia geleden had gedaan had de arabische wereld er velen malen beter voor gestaan EN hadden we wereldwijd niet zoveel problemen gehad, dit is gewoon zoals het is, maar het schijnt enorm moeilijk te zijn om dat te willen inzien.
Op de franse zender was er een uitzendeing van dhr. Ramadan een zeer omstreden personage die in Zwitserland verblijft , een fundamentalist, 1 van de mensen die met hem in gesprek kwam zij hetzelfde wat menig Moslim en niet Moslim hier in Nederlandf ook al zegt, het is altijd en eeuwig "ja, maar" die vervloekte maar komt overal te voorschijn om welke reden dan ook, het is never nooit Het IS zus en zo, zonder Ja, maar, vreemd dat het zlefs in Zwitserland de mensen aan het opvallen is, in frankrijk idem, in Duitsland idem in Noorwege, Denemarken, Zweden waar dan ook, altijd is er die stupide JA MAAR!! in plaats van JA HET IS ZO!!, nee altijd maar weer vingerwijzen naar een ander, altijd maar weer zeggen ja, maar het komt door, in plaats van JA het komt door mij, door mijn mensen, door mij volk, door mijn afkomst, whatever. irritant!!!!  :Confused:  

Salerno

----------


## Mhden

toegeven en vergeven van fouten zit niet in de genen der koran !

wanneer men enigszins toegeeft komt er meestal een backlash, omdat men toch vindt dat er gezichtsverlies geleden is en de mannelijke (moslim)-eer geschonden is.

echte moslimmannen en vrouwen zullen niet gauw iets vanuit het hart toegeven, al helemaal niet aan de ongelovigen, want die zijn wel de laatste die iets kunnen weten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GeenKritiek

Ik ben verbaasd en blij dat Maroc.nl deze column geplaatst heeft op zijn voorpagina. Uitstekende column!

----------


## Salim777

De mensen in de Arabische landen kunnen niet in opstand komen tegen hun heersers, simpelweg omdat de overgrote meerderheid van deze volkeren analfabeet zijn. Hoe verwacht je nou van een analfabeet om voor zijn rechten op te komen. Hij kent ze immers niet of nauwelijks.

De totalitaire regimes in de Arabische landen hebben er geen baat bij een goed geschoolde volk, want dat zou een ondergang zijn van hun macht. Om deze reden, houden ze hun volk dom en onwetend. Want op deze manier kunnen ze hen onder controle blijven houden. De VS draagt er ook een steentje bij aan, zolang die heerser haar gehoorzame dienaar is.
De zeer weinige mensen die tegen deze regimes keren zien helaas de martelkamers tegemoet.

Salim

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *De mensen in de Arabische landen kunnen niet in opstand komen tegen hun heersers, simpelweg omdat de overgrote meerderheid van deze volkeren analfabeet zijn. Hoe verwacht je nou van een analfabeet om voor zijn rechten op te komen. Hij kent ze immers niet of nauwelijks.
> 
> De totalitaire regimes in de Arabische landen hebben er geen baat bij een goed geschoolde volk, want dat zou een ondergang zijn van hun macht. Om deze reden, houden ze hun volk dom en onwetend. Want op deze manier kunnen ze hen onder controle blijven houden. De VS draagt er ook een steentje bij aan, zolang die heerser haar gehoorzame dienaar is.
> De zeer weinige mensen die tegen deze regimes keren zien helaas de martelkamers tegemoet.
> 
> Salim*


In de eerste instantie vond ik dat je zeer goed begon, met de schuld ligt bij de Arabische landen, maar mijn hoop verloor ik met, jawel weer een ja, maar erachter, de Amerikanen zijn mede schuldig, NEE! de Arabische landen zijn alleen schuldig hieraan, zij doen dit, zij houden dit in stand, zij wensen dit, zij willen die macht behouden en hun zakken vullen, punt uit, als je bijvoorbeeld een land neemt als saoudi arabia, die hebben niet zo ontzettend veel analfabeten, maar toch hebben ze die macht, niet door Amerika wat iedereen zo graag zou willen, nee door hun geld, machtspositie door decenia heen, ver voor Amerika in beeld was, en de elite zal dat never nooit opgeven, met of zonder Amerika, Israel of wie dan ook, Iran staat dus duidelijk totaal NIET onder invloed van Amerika verre van, en kijk wat er daar gebeurt, praat eens met mensen die vanuit Iran naar hier zijn gevlucht en je hebt het juiste beeld!
Kijk naar Irak van Sadam, die had ook zo zijn eigen ideetjes etc! en is als een engel, verandert in een duivel toen hij de macht kreeg, ligt dat ook aan Amerika, konden die dat decenia ervoor allemaal weten???? Hoe weet je ver van te voren dat iemand wel eens zou kunnen veranderen in een Tiran??? Macht maakt van mensen Tirannen als ze daar gevoelig voor zijn en niet een ander mens of land!

Salerno

----------


## Somal

Arabieren zijn gewoon hypocrieten en zijn goed in andere op zijn fout aanspreken en zelf de slachttoffer uit te hangen.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Somal_ 
> *Arabieren zijn gewoon hypocrieten en zijn goed in andere op zijn fout aanspreken en zelf de slachttoffer uit te hangen.*



Gelukkig  :jumping:  Ik ben Berber!!!

salerno

----------


## liya

Om even terug te gaan naar het het begin, het standpunt van Ali!
Inderdaad eindelijk iemand die hier zijn mond eens opentrekt en zelf zijn hersens gebruikt!!
Wat doen de arabische landen om de palestijnse vluchtelingen op te vangen? NIets !!! Wat doen ze met het geld dat ze inzamelen om zogezegd de palestijnen te helpen!!! Neen, de beloofde scholen, huizen en voedsel komen er niet. Ze gebruiken het geld om nog meer wapens aan te kopen of om families van zelfmoordenaars te belonen!! Het is aan de moslims in het westen op na te denken, kritisch te zijn, te streven naar gelijkheid en strijden tegen onrechtvaardigheid in zo veel arabische landen. Daar is geen vrijheid van mening, wie zijn mond opendoet tegen het regime moet er voor boeten! De moslims in het westen kunnen profiteren van alle vrijheden en zouden deze moeten gebruiken om deze wantoestanden aan te klagen!

----------


## Salim777

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *In de eerste instantie vond ik dat je zeer goed begon, met de schuld ligt bij de Arabische landen, maar mijn hoop verloor ik met, jawel weer een ja, maar erachter, de Amerikanen zijn mede schuldig, NEE! de Arabische landen zijn alleen schuldig hieraan, zij doen dit, zij houden dit in stand, zij wensen dit, zij willen die macht behouden en hun zakken vullen, punt uit, als je bijvoorbeeld een land neemt als saoudi arabia, die hebben niet zo ontzettend veel analfabeten, maar toch hebben ze die macht, niet door Amerika wat iedereen zo graag zou willen, nee door hun geld, machtspositie door decenia heen, ver voor Amerika in beeld was, en de elite zal dat never nooit opgeven, met of zonder Amerika, Israel of wie dan ook, Iran staat dus duidelijk totaal NIET onder invloed van Amerika verre van, en kijk wat er daar gebeurt, praat eens met mensen die vanuit Iran naar hier zijn gevlucht en je hebt het juiste beeld!
> Kijk naar Irak van Sadam, die had ook zo zijn eigen ideetjes etc! en is als een engel, verandert in een duivel toen hij de macht kreeg, ligt dat ook aan Amerika, konden die dat decenia ervoor allemaal weten???? Hoe weet je ver van te voren dat iemand wel eens zou kunnen veranderen in een Tiran??? Macht maakt van mensen Tirannen als ze daar gevoelig voor zijn en niet een ander mens of land!
> 
> Salerno*



Dus jij denkt dat alle ellende in de Arabische wereld is veroorzaakt door de volkeren aldaar, omdat ze nog niet geslaagd zijn zich te ontdoen van hun totalitaire regimes. Daar ben ik het met je eens en ik heb in mn vorige bijdrage de hoofdzakelijke reden gegeven waarom het tot nu toe niet gelukt is.

Maar dat neemt niet weg dat de VS daar een steentje bij draagt door de Arabische dictators te steunen en in stand te houden. Iemand in dit forum heeft o.a. Portugal en Rusland genoemd. Maar de VS was niet degene die deze twee landen steunde om de staus-quo in stand te houden. Integendeel, de VS heeft alles gedaan om de regimes in deze en andere Europese landen omver te werpen. Denk je dat als democratie in de Arabische wereld zou heersen, dat Amerika dan deze volkeren in rust zou laten. Wel nee, zolang deze volkeren de wil van Amerika niet volgen, zal deze grote mogendheid alles op alles zetten om ze de grond in te boren. Wat voor Amerika telt is haar eigen belang en niets word geschuwd om dit doel te bereiken. Het doel heiligt de middelen. 

Je zou misschien kunnen zeggen dat de arabieren zo zwak zijn dat ze snel ten prooi vallen aan de hebzuchtigheid van buitenlandse mogendheden. Je zou tevens kunnen zeggen dat de arabieren de inmenging van buitenaf zelf hebben uitgelokt, omdat ze niet in staat zijn zelf in opstand te komen tegen hun ondemocratische heersers. Dit is een simplistische en onrealistische kijk op de gang van zaken. We leven nu immers in de 21ste eeuw, waarin allerlei verdragen en conventies alle handelingen verbieden die tot de onstabiliteit in de regio kan leiden. Met andere woorden, het is niet toegestaan om een lidstaat een andere lidstaat van de VN zomaar aan te vallen zonder daartoe expliciet toestemming wordt gegeven (hoewel ik de structuur en de onderlinge verhoudingen binnen de VN ondemocratisch en achterhaald beschouw). Geen lidstaat heeft recht om het heft in handen te nemen om haar wil op een andere lidstaat op te leggen. Dat doet echter een bemoei- en oorlogzuchtige Amerika voortdurend.

Wat heb je te zeggen over de dagelijkse terreur en wreedheden tegen onweerloze mensen in Irak (en Palestina)?! Dat de schuld van al deze ellende bij hen ligt omdat ze niet tegen Saddam konden keren. Wie heeft Saddam en Bin Laden tot de beroemdheden en daarna tot paria's gemaakt? De Irakezen????

De verandering moet van binnenuit komen en niet van buitenaf worden opgelegd. De malaise in Irak nu is erger dan in de tijd van Saddam. De beelden in de media die ons uit Irak bereiken verschillen geenzins van de beelden uit Palestina. De VS en indirekt Isral willen een wereld orde scheppen in het midden oosten (en in de hele wereld) op hun voorwaarden. En dat zal hun (nooit) lukken, omdat een wereld orde die gebaseerd is op hebzucht, hegemonie en eigen belang ipv rechtvaardigheid, vrijheid en eigenwaarde heeft geen schijn van kans, niet alleen binnen de Arabische wereld maar ook daarbuiten.

----------


## Somal

Juist Liya

----------


## reason

In zijn anti-amerikaanse betoog verliest Salim777 belangrijke aspecten uit het oog. 
Zeker is het zo dat de VS zich in de internationale politiek op de eerste plaats laten leiden door eigenbelang. 
Daarin onderscheiden ze zich niet van andere landen; het is nu eenmaal een kenmerk van internationale politiek dat dit gebeurt. Een verschil is natuurlijk wel dat de VS een land met veel macht zijn. 
Maar de veronderstelling dat allerlei regimes in stand blijven dankzij de steun van de VS klopt niet. 
Meestal is dergelijke steun niet bedoeld om de status quo te handhaven, maar een gevolg van de status quo. 
Er zit nu eenmaal een bepaald regime in een land dat een bepaald belang heeft voor een ander land, vanwege dat belang worden er relaties onderhouden, en relaties betekenen in meer of mindere mate ondersteuning voor een regime. 
Waar de koers van een regime ingaat tegen de belangen van een land, ontstaat vaak pas de wens om dat regime weg te krijgen. Dat was het geval tussen de VS en de vroegere Sovjet-Unie. 
Maar niet bv. met het vroegere dictatoriale bewind in Portugal of Spanje. 
De VS willen zoals ieder land hun belangen verdedigen en hun visie uitdragen. Omdat ze machtig zijn, hebben ze ook meer dan andere landen de kans dat te doen. 
Maar een wereldhegemonie vestigen, daar geloof ik niets van. 
Ook het met alle geweld in de grond boren van de Arabische volkeren zelfs als er democratie zou zijn, is een niet op feiten gebaseerde verwachting. 
De amerikanen hebben - waarschijnlijk meer dan enige andere supermacht in de geschiedenis  zichzelf beperkingen opgelegd die te maken hebben met hun opvattingen over vrijheid en democratie. 
Ok hebben ze zich wel eens laten leiden door andere dan machtsoverwegingen (heel ongebruikelijk in de wereldpolitiek), bv. bij het ingrijpen in Bosni en Kosovo. 
De illegale invasie van Irak is niet typerend voor hun handelwijze, maar een gevolg van enkele heel specifieke factoren. 

Quote Wat heb je te zeggen over de dagelijkse terreur en wreedheden tegen onweerloze mensen in Irak (en Palestina)?! Dat de schuld van al deze ellende bij hen ligt omdat ze niet tegen Saddam konden keren. Wie heeft Saddam en Bin Laden tot de beroemdheden en daarna tot paria's gemaakt? De Irakezen????  
De VS hebben Saddam NIET groot gemaakt. 
Saddam is gesteund door de VS (net als bv. door Frankrijk, Rusland, veel Arabische landen) in een periode in de jaren 80 omdat de VS de invloed van de islamitische republiek Iran wilden indammen. Maar toen was hij al lang aan de macht, en had hij Iran al de oorlog verklaard. Het was gewoon weer het oppurtunisme in de wereldpolitiek: angst voor Iran, en Irak kon tegenwicht bieden.

----------


## Salim777

Quote:"Ook het met alle geweld in de grond boren van de Arabische volkeren zelfs als er democratie zou zijn, is een niet op feiten gebaseerde verwachting."

Hoe kom je erbij? Of je komt niet uit de regio of je bent geen Arabier. Want, als er vrije verkiezingen zouden worden gehouden en democratische regeringen zouden komen in de Arabische landen, dan is het eerder op feiten gebaseerde verwachting dat het anti-amerikaanse sentiment niet zommar ineens in rook zou opgaan. Het is ook niet denkbaar dat Amerika, gezien hun machtsdenken/-misbruik/-wellust gecombineerd met arrogantie, een andere beleid zouden volgen in het Midden-Oosten dan tot nu toe het geval is. Met als gevolg dat het eigenbelang van Amerika in schrille contrast zou staan tegenover het belang van de Arabische volkeren. In dat geval, zou de VS alles op alles zetten om toch haar eigen zin te krijgen, met alle gevolgen van dien.

Ik verwijt de Amerikanen niet zozeer hun poging om hun belangen op zich veilig te stellen, want dat doen de meeste landen, en daar heb je gelijk in. Wat ik ze verwijt is hun visie op de wereld. Een visie die gebaseerd is op de het-doel-heiligt-de-middelen en het-recht-van-de-sterkste politiek. Eigenbelang heeft immers grenzen en moet niet leiden tot het zaaien van dood en verderf.

Als je de VS vergelijkt met andere landen dan zie je dat dit land een ongeslagen record heeft op allerlei terreinen, zoals het bezit en gebruik van de atoombommen en verarmd uranium, het gebruik van het vetorecht in de VN, de bemoeizuchtigheid in de wereld, het voeren van oorlogen, (afgezien van de derde wereld landen) de schending van mensenrechten en oorlogsmisdaden in Afghanistan, Irak, Guantanamo Bay en indirect in Palestina (door het geven van groene licht en het leveren van wapens aan Isral.)

Wat betreft haar ingrijpen in de voormalige Joegoslavi was het niet zozeer om de mensen aldaar te helpen maar omdat de toenmalige machthebbers (Milosovic en de zijnen) tegen het westen en vooral tegen Amerika waren.

----------


## Salim777

> _Geplaatst door liya_ 
> *Om even terug te gaan naar het het begin, het standpunt van Ali!
> Inderdaad eindelijk iemand die hier zijn mond eens opentrekt en zelf zijn hersens gebruikt!!
> Wat doen de arabische landen om de palestijnse vluchtelingen op te vangen? NIets !!! Wat doen ze met het geld dat ze inzamelen om zogezegd de palestijnen te helpen!!! Neen, de beloofde scholen, huizen en voedsel komen er niet. Ze gebruiken het geld om nog meer wapens aan te kopen of om families van zelfmoordenaars te belonen!! Het is aan de moslims in het westen op na te denken, kritisch te zijn, te streven naar gelijkheid en strijden tegen onrechtvaardigheid in zo veel arabische landen. Daar is geen vrijheid van mening, wie zijn mond opendoet tegen het regime moet er voor boeten! De moslims in het westen kunnen profiteren van alle vrijheden en zouden deze moeten gebruiken om deze wantoestanden aan te klagen!*



De bewering dat de arabische landen niets doen om de palestijnse vluchtelingen op te vangen klopt gewoonweg niet. Wat ze tot nu toe hebben gedaan is misschien niet voldoende, maar om te beweren dat ze niets hebben gedaan is niet realistisch. Ook de bewering dat het geld dat door de arabische landen wordt ingezameld voor de Palestijnen voor andere doeleinden wordt gebruikt dan de bedoeling is, nl meer wapens aankopen en/of de families van `zelfmoordenaars' belonen, klopt niet. Ik heb de indruk dat je niet zoveel weet van de arabische wereld. Je kent ze waarschijnlijk alleen van horen zeggen. Je neemt deze beweringen klakkeloos van de (pro)Isralische propagandamachine over en je geeft ze hier in deze forum weer. 

De pot verwijt de ketel dat hij zwart ziet. De moslims en/of de arabieren in het westen zijn m.i. kritisch genoeg om de gezaghebbers in hun landen van afkomst te bekritiseren. Het bewijs zie je duidelijk in dit forum terug. Maar wat doen mensen zoals jij of REASON om de onrechtvaardigheid en de vernedering die de palestijnen en Irakezen door de bezetters dagelijks krijgen te verduren? Wat doen de autochtone nederlanders om de wantoestanden in het Midden-Osten, gepleegd door hun verwanten, aan te klagen en/of aan de kaak te stellen? Wat doen ze om hun media aan te spreken op hun verzwijging over deze wantoestanden en op hun selectieve berichtgeving (de palestijnen worden dagelijks doodgeschoten, collectief bestraft met het verwoesten van hun huizen, hun bezittingen, hun oogst, enz, maar daar zien/lezen we er niets over in de Nederlandse media, maar wel (en veelvuldig) over een paar gedoode Israli's (= zelfs colonisten of soldaten). 

Dat geldt overigens ook voor de berichtgeving over de Nederlandse moslims wanneer er iets mis gaat: deze komen met toeters en bellen in het nieuws integenstelling tot autochtone Nederlanders.)

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *De bewering dat de arabische landen niets doen om de palestijnse vluchtelingen op te vangen klopt .
> 
> Wat ze tot nu toe hebben gedaan is niet voldoende, maar om te beweren dat ze niets hebben gedaan is heel
> realistisch. 
> 
> Ook de bewering dat het geld dat door de arabische landen wordt ingezameld voor de Palestijnen voor andere doeleinden wordt gebruikt dan de bedoeling is, nl meer wapens aankopen en/of de families van `zelfmoordenaars' belonen, klopt .
> 
> *

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Dus jij denkt dat alle ellende in de Arabische wereld is veroorzaakt door de volkeren aldaar, omdat ze nog niet geslaagd zijn zich te ontdoen van hun totalitaire regimes. Daar ben ik het met je eens en ik heb in mn vorige bijdrage de hoofdzakelijke reden gegeven waarom het tot nu toe niet gelukt is.
> 
> Maar dat neemt niet weg dat de VS daar een steentje bij draagt door de Arabische dictators te steunen en in stand te houden. Iemand in dit forum heeft o.a. Portugal en Rusland genoemd. Maar de VS was niet degene die deze twee landen steunde om de staus-quo in stand te houden. Integendeel, de VS heeft alles gedaan om de regimes in deze en andere Europese landen omver te werpen. Denk je dat als democratie in de Arabische wereld zou heersen, dat Amerika dan deze volkeren in rust zou laten. Wel nee, zolang deze volkeren de wil van Amerika niet volgen, zal deze grote mogendheid alles op alles zetten om ze de grond in te boren. Wat voor Amerika telt is haar eigen belang en niets word geschuwd om dit doel te bereiken. Het doel heiligt de middelen. 
> 
> Je zou misschien kunnen zeggen dat de arabieren zo zwak zijn dat ze snel ten prooi vallen aan de hebzuchtigheid van buitenlandse mogendheden. Je zou tevens kunnen zeggen dat de arabieren de inmenging van buitenaf zelf hebben uitgelokt, omdat ze niet in staat zijn zelf in opstand te komen tegen hun ondemocratische heersers. Dit is een simplistische en onrealistische kijk op de gang van zaken. We leven nu immers in de 21ste eeuw, waarin allerlei verdragen en conventies alle handelingen verbieden die tot de onstabiliteit in de regio kan leiden. Met andere woorden, het is niet toegestaan om een lidstaat een andere lidstaat van de VN zomaar aan te vallen zonder daartoe expliciet toestemming wordt gegeven (hoewel ik de structuur en de onderlinge verhoudingen binnen de VN ondemocratisch en achterhaald beschouw). Geen lidstaat heeft recht om het heft in handen te nemen om haar wil op een andere lidstaat op te leggen. Dat doet echter een bemoei- en oorlogzuchtige Amerika voortdurend.
> 
> "Wat heb je te zeggen over de dagelijkse terreur en wreedheden tegen onweerloze mensen in Irak (en Palestina)?! Dat de schuld van al deze ellende bij hen ligt omdat ze niet tegen Saddam konden keren. Wie heeft Saddam en Bin Laden tot de beroemdheden en daarna tot paria's gemaakt? De Irakezen????"
> 
> De verandering moet van binnenuit komen en niet van buitenaf worden opgelegd. De malaise in Irak nu is erger dan in de tijd van Saddam. De beelden in de media die ons uit Irak bereiken verschillen geenzins van de beelden uit Palestina. De VS en indirekt Isral willen een wereld orde scheppen in het midden oosten (en in de hele wereld) op hun voorwaarden. En dat zal hun (nooit) lukken, omdat een wereld orde die gebaseerd is op hebzucht, hegemonie en eigen belang ipv rechtvaardigheid, vrijheid en eigenwaarde heeft geen schijn van kans, niet alleen binnen de Arabische wereld maar ook daarbuiten.*



Ik wil niet vervelend doen hoor, MAAR van WIE hebben de messte Irakezen het ergste te duchten op dit moment in Irak??????
Dat zijn niet zozeer de Amerikanen of anderen die er zijn dat zijn "buitenlanders"" die auto's opblazen, politiebureau's opblazen, mensen ontvoeren en afmaken. etc.etc.etc., DIT zijn om dit moment in Irak de mensen die voor de4 grootste onrust, gevaar, en ellende zorgen, je moet het nieuws wel goed blijven volgen en zoveel mogelijk je eigen mening over de Amerikanen, Israeli's etc. naast je neerleggen want dat vertroebelt namelijk de realiteit van de problemen die er werkelijk zijn!

Wat de palestijnen betreft, dat zijn ook geen lieverdjes, kijk maar naar de landen eromheen die ze heel hard hebben uitgekotst toen ze zich daar voegden, en dat deden die landen niet voor niets, NIET omdat het zulke lieverdjes zijn, ook hier weer je eigen gevoel en "haat" jegens Israel en/of Amerika naast je neerleggen en de zaken realistisch benaderen!

Wie heeft al het gemeenschapsgeld dat is opgehaaald door Het rijke westen (neeeeeeeeeeeeeee, niet door het rijke Arabische gedeelte!!!!!) jouw en mijn belastingcenten, wie heeft daar zijn in Parijs wonende vrouw mee gespekt en ( waarschijnlijk meer) 850 miljoen laten verdwijnen naar zijn eigen bankrekeningen etc??? en het rest van het geld besteed aan wapens e.d.?????
Indien deze persoon AL het geld dat bestemd was voor het Palestijnse volk ook DAADWERKELIJK aan het Volk hadf uitgegeven dan had het Volk het beter gehad en waren er niet zulke problemen gekomen zoals die er zijn op dit moment.
Een mooie gezegde : A hungyr mouth is a angry man!!, en dan kun je iemand altijd een kant opduwen door te zeggen het komt door hen, zij zijn de schuld van je armoede en het zaadje is gelegd, wel eerlijk blijven!

Vrienden van onze familie hebben in Libanon gewoond en het was er een goed en harmonieus leven, TOTDAT ze de deuren openzetten voor de palestijnen en er een enorm conflict ontstond door toedoen van hen, het land is totaal kapot gemaakt, en ook hier weer wordt er beweert dat het komt door de Israeliis, wel sorry, maar dat is niet zo, de Palestijnse militanten verschanste zich EXPRES tussen de Palestijnse vluchtelingen met doel dat de israeli's hen zouden zoeken en er zo veel vluchtelingen zouden dood gaan, zodat zijn (wederom, een decenia lange traditie van hen) de vinger zouden kunnen wijzen naar anderen in plaats van naar zichzelf!

Met gruwel hebben deze kennissen van ons al deze gruwelijke daden van de Palestijnen zelf ervaren, hun eigen mensen werden als schild gebruikt mense4n die niet meewerkte neer geknald etc.

Ik ben blij dat ik dit soort dingen heb mogen ervaren van mensen die er hebben geleefd en noodgedwongen hun heil elders hebben moeten zoeken.

Uit Syrie zijn ze ook al geknikkerd, wist je dat????? de Palestijnse "top" deden een poging om de "baas "te gaan spelen, leuk geprobeert, na veel ellende te hebben meegemaakt met de palestijnen hebben de Syriers hen daar ook uitgedondert! Geen Amerikanen, Geen israeli's, Geen europeanen , nee gewoon hun igen" broeders, waar komt dat door denk je???

Niemand moet de palestijnen, daarom zullen al die landen eromheen er veel aan doen om de Palestijnen hun eigen land te kunnen geven, zodat zij 1 van de palestijnen af zijn en 2 van Israel af zijn, niet meer en niet minder!

Trouwens, wat hebben wij hier in Nederland met dat conflict te maken????? iedereen kijkt ernaar, praat erover, terwijl er in nepal (bijvoorbeeld) al 50 jaar lang mensenrechten worden geschonden en niemand die er wat van zegt!

Salerno

----------


## Salim777

Wat een smerige en onbeschofte verdraaiing van mijn woorden. Heb je iets nieuws toe te voegen, doe dat dan en stop met het rotzooien met de citaten.

Dit doet me denken aan de feitenverdraaiing en geschiedkundige vervalsing waaraan de zionisten zich veelvuldig schuldig maken. Rinuz, ben je n van hun?

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Wat een smerige en onbeschofte verdraaiing van mijn woorden. Heb je iets nieuws toe te voegen, doe dat dan en stop met het rotzooien met de citaten.
> 
> Dit doet me denken aan de feitenverdraaiing en geschiedkundige vervalsing waaraan de zionisten zich veelvuldig schuldig maken. Rinuz, ben je n van hun?*


Ik gaf weer wat jij o.a schreef.

----------


## Salim777

Het kan me niet schelen wanneer je me of iemand anders citeer, Rinuz. Maar als je dat doet, doe je het goed. Do the right thing: nl ongewijzigd dezelfde woorden weergeven. Dit heb je deze keer waarheidsgetrouw gedaan, integenstelling tot mijn vorige bijdrage.

----------


## reason

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *De bewering dat de arabische landen niets doen om de palestijnse vluchtelingen op te vangen klopt gewoonweg niet. Wat ze tot nu toe hebben gedaan is misschien niet voldoende, maar om te beweren dat ze niets hebben gedaan is niet realistisch. Ook de bewering dat het geld dat door de arabische landen wordt ingezameld voor de Palestijnen voor andere doeleinden wordt gebruikt dan de bedoeling is, nl meer wapens aankopen en/of de families van `zelfmoordenaars' belonen, klopt niet. Ik heb de indruk dat je niet zoveel weet van de arabische wereld. Je kent ze waarschijnlijk alleen van horen zeggen. Je neemt deze beweringen klakkeloos van de (pro)Isralische propagandamachine over en je geeft ze hier in deze forum weer. 
> 
> De pot verwijt de ketel dat hij zwart ziet. De moslims en/of de arabieren in het westen zijn m.i. kritisch genoeg om de gezaghebbers in hun landen van afkomst te bekritiseren. Het bewijs zie je duidelijk in dit forum terug. Maar wat doen mensen zoals jij of REASON om de onrechtvaardigheid en de vernedering die de palestijnen en Irakezen door de bezetters dagelijks krijgen te verduren? Wat doen de autochtone nederlanders om de wantoestanden in het Midden-Osten, gepleegd door hun verwanten, aan te klagen en/of aan de kaak te stellen? Wat doen ze om hun media aan te spreken op hun verzwijging over deze wantoestanden en op hun selectieve berichtgeving (de palestijnen worden dagelijks doodgeschoten, collectief bestraft met het verwoesten van hun huizen, hun bezittingen, hun oogst, enz, maar daar zien/lezen we er niets over in de Nederlandse media, maar wel (en veelvuldig) over een paar gedoode Israli's (= zelfs colonisten of soldaten). 
> 
> Dat geldt overigens ook voor de berichtgeving over de Nederlandse moslims wanneer er iets mis gaat: deze komen met toeters en bellen in het nieuws integenstelling tot autochtone Nederlanders.)*


Wat doen de autochtone nederlanders om de wantoestanden in het Midden-Osten, gepleegd door hun verwanten, aan te klagen en/of aan de kaak te stellen?
Doe effe normaal zeg! 

Op de eerste plaats plegen mijn verwanten GEEN wandaden in het midden/oosten. IK heb daar geen verwanten. 

Op de tweede plaats hoeven Nederlanders, autochtoon of allochtoon, zich NIET verantwoordelijk te voelen voor alle ellende in de wereld. 

In de Nederlandse media wordt behoorlijk waarheidsgetrouw en kritisch bericht over de gang van zaken in het Middenoosten, en over Israel. 
Kritischer dan het simplistische anti/amerikanisme dat blijkt uit veel Arabische reacties op de bezetting van Irak. 

Kritischer dan het vrijwel totale ontbreken van zelfkritiek op de vele wandaden gepleegd door moslims. Die zien graag de splinter in andermans oog, maar niet de balk in het eigen oog. 
Zoals het discrimineren en uitmoorden van een paar miljoen niet/islamitische Zuidsoedanezen door de Soedanese moslims in de periode vanaf 1983. 
Zoals bloedbaden tegen niet/moslims, regelmatig gepleegd in Indonesi of Pakistan. 
Zoals het discrimineren van niet/moslims in veel moslimlanden. O.a. in Saoudi/Arabi, Egypte, Turkije en Iran. Soms heel openlijk soms subtieler, maar net zo goed hard. 
Hebben de autochtone Nederlanders zich daarover steeds erg druk gemaakt. Nee. 
Ze maken zich in feite drukker over dingen die Israel fout doet. Maar nog vind jij dat niet genoeg. 

Doe effe normaal. Dit is NEDERLAND. 
Nederland doet het in de wereld vergeleken met heel veel andere landen verrekte goed, vanuit een moreel oogpunt. Daar zou je best wat meer trots op mogen zijn, in plaats van er steeds maar op af te geven!

----------


## Salim777

"Ik wil niet vervelend doen hoor, MAAR van WIE hebben de messte Irakezen het ergste te duchten op dit moment in Irak??????" 

De Amerikanen natuurlijk. De meeste slachtoffers vielen door het toedoen van deze bezettende macht die willekeurige bommen gooit op de Irakse steden en op alles wat beweegt schiet, door het gebruik te maken van alle (on)verboden en modernste wapens (gevechtsvliegtuigen,tanks, Apache-helikopters, verarmd uranium -sinds maart 2003 is bij gevechten al meer dan 2 miljoen kilo afgewerkt uranium op Irak gedumpt-...).

En bovendien wie heeft deze ellende en chaos in Irak veroorzaakt? Wie heeft een inval in Irak gedaan onder het mom van democratie en vrijheid en wie is de bezetter van dit land? Tegen alle internationale afspraken en protocollen in vielen ze Irak binnen, met alle gevolgen van dien. Wie heeft hun gevraagd om naar Irak te komen? De Irakezen? Wel nee, de Irakezen waren beter in staat om van hun dictator af te komen. En het gaat niemand aan of ze dat hen lukt of niet. Als ze hulp hadden gevraagd, dan hadden ze zeker niet de Amerikanen gevraagd.

" je moet het nieuws wel goed blijven volgen en zoveel mogelijk je eigen mening over de Amerikanen, Israeli's etc. naast je neerleggen want dat vertroebelt namelijk de realiteit van de problemen die er werkelijk zijn!"
Dit geldt natuurlijk meer voor je dan voor mij. Je mening is namelijk vertroebeld door de eenzijdige kijk op de gebeurtenissen door de westerse media en vooral de Nederlandse en misschien ook de Israelische media. In deze media krijg je alleen opgeblazen auto's, opgeblazen politiebureau's en ontvoeren en afmaken van buitenlanders te zien. Maar wat de gruwelijkheden betreft die de amerikanen begaan in verschillende Irakse steden en het felle verzet die ze tegenkomen door de Irakezen (met als gevolg dat er dagelijks amerikaanse soldaten sneuvelen en verscheidene pantservoertuigen en tanks worden opgeblazen) horen we nauwelijks iets in deze media. We horen ook veel over `buitenlanders' die tegen de amerikanen vechten zonder met een gegrond bewijs te komen, terwijl het verzet in werkelijkheid door de Irakezen zelf wordt verricht. Er zijn misschien een zeer klein aantal militante `buitenlanders' die het land binnenkomen, maar de overgrote meerderheid van deze militanten zijn de Irakezen zelf.
Over de nederlandse media gesproken, kijk alleen hoe hier in Nederland over moslims wordt bericht : eenzijdig, stegmatiserend en neerkijkend. Ik, aan de andere kant, bekijk het nieuws vanuit alle hoeken (dit noemt men multiperspectief kijken). Ik volg het nieuws kritisch zowel in de westerse media als in de Arabische media, en dan pas vorm ik mijn eigen mening. Je mening echter is al bijvoorbaat gevormd door de pro-Israelische media, en je hoeft hem alleen te herkauwen en te reproduceren, zoals je hem hier in dit forum doet.

Wat de palestijnen betreft,Salerno, wie verdreef ze uit hun land dat ze naar omringende landen moesten vluchten om hun hachje te redden? Hoeveel bloedbaden en slachtingen moesten de zionisten verrichten om de inheemse bevolking tot vluchten te dwingen (ethnische zuivering op zn top)? De palestijnen moesten zichzelf ook daarbuiten verdedigen tegen de aanvallen van de vestigde orde in de omringende landen? De gevechten tussen de palestijnse verzetstrijders en een paar Arabische regimes was meer een machtstrijd dan wat je noemt `uitkotsen'. Na het gedwongen vertrek van de verzetstrijders, bleven de overige palestijnen echter daar wonen. 

"de Palestijnse militanten verschanste zich EXPRES tussen de Palestijnse vluchtelingen met doel dat de israeli's hen zouden zoeken en er zo veel vluchtelingen zouden dood gaan, zodat zijn (wederom, een decenia lange traditie van hen) de vinger zouden kunnen wijzen naar anderen in plaats van naar zichzelf!

Dit is een grote leugen. Want toen de gruwelijke massamoord in Sabra en Shatilla plaatsvond, waren de palestijnse militanten (na een accord te hebben gesloten met de Amerikanen dat de onschuldige burgers in deze en andere palestijnse vluchtelingenkampen niets zou overkomen) al lang vertrokken. De burgeroorlog die in Libanon uitbrak was voornamelijk veroorzaakt door de (inmenging) van de Israeli's. Als de palestijnen de boosdoeners waren dan zou Libanon tot nu toe nog in burgeroorlog verkeren, aangezien de palestijnen zich in dit land nog bevinden. Als de palestijnen de boosdoeners waren, dan zou ook Tunesie in burgeroorlog verkeren, na het vestigen van de PLO in dit land. Het is duidelijk wie de boosdoener is, anders, hoe verklaar je het feit dat de burgeroorlog in Libanon was gestopt toen de Israeli's de bezette zuiden gingen ontruimen?

En bovendien, het gaat je geen donder aan wat de palestijnen hebben meegemaakt in andere landen? Als ze in hun vaderland zijn gebleven dan hadden ze niet in de diaspora moeten leven en zoveel ellende en onrechtvaardigheid moeten ondervinden, zowel in de bezette gebieden als daarbuiten. Wie heeft deze mensen uit hun land verdreven, in de eerste instantie?

Ik zou zeggen, stop met klakkeloos en blindeling de mening van anderen te verkondigen. Wees een beetje kritisch en verdiep je een beetje in de geschiedenis van het conflict, voordat je er iets over zegt. Ik raad je aan om het volgende boekje te raadplegen "The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict". Dit boekje kun je vinden in de volgende website: www.cactus48.com en je kunt het gratis lezen in PDF-vorm (Acrobat reader) en/of printen.

Trouwens, je beweert een Berber te zijn. Daar geloof ik geen barst van. Ik ben zelf Berber en ik ken geen Berber die pro-israelische of pro-amerikaanse ideen heeft over het conflict in het Midden-Oosten. Tenzij je je bloot bent gesteld aan hersenspoeling of je aan geheugenverlies lijdt.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *"Ik wil niet vervelend doen hoor, MAAR van WIE hebben de messte Irakezen het ergste te duchten op dit moment in Irak??????" 
> 
> De Amerikanen natuurlijk. De meeste slachtoffers vielen door het toedoen van deze bezettende macht die willekeurige bommen gooit op de Irakse steden en op alles wat beweegt schiet, door het gebruik te maken van alle (on)verboden en modernste wapens (gevechtsvliegtuigen,tanks, Apache-helikopters, verarmd uranium -sinds maart 2003 is bij gevechten al meer dan 2 miljoen kilo afgewerkt uranium op Irak gedumpt-...).
> 
> En bovendien wie heeft deze ellende en chaos in Irak veroorzaakt? Wie heeft een inval in Irak gedaan onder het mom van democratie en vrijheid en wie is de bezetter van dit land? Tegen alle internationale afspraken en protocollen in vielen ze Irak binnen, met alle gevolgen van dien. Wie heeft hun gevraagd om naar Irak te komen? De Irakezen? Wel nee, de Irakezen waren beter in staat om van hun dictator af te komen. En het gaat niemand aan of ze dat hen lukt of niet. Als ze hulp hadden gevraagd, dan hadden ze zeker niet de Amerikanen gevraagd.
> 
> " je moet het nieuws wel goed blijven volgen en zoveel mogelijk je eigen mening over de Amerikanen, Israeli's etc. naast je neerleggen want dat vertroebelt namelijk de realiteit van de problemen die er werkelijk zijn!"
> Dit geldt natuurlijk meer voor je dan voor mij. Je mening is namelijk vertroebeld door de eenzijdige kijk op de gebeurtenissen door de westerse media en vooral de Nederlandse en misschien ook de Israelische media. In deze media krijg je alleen opgeblazen auto's, opgeblazen politiebureau's en ontvoeren en afmaken van buitenlanders te zien. Maar wat de gruwelijkheden betreft die de amerikanen begaan in verschillende Irakse steden en het felle verzet die ze tegenkomen door de Irakezen (met als gevolg dat er dagelijks amerikaanse soldaten sneuvelen en verscheidene pantservoertuigen en tanks worden opgeblazen) horen we nauwelijks iets in deze media. We horen ook veel over `buitenlanders' die tegen de amerikanen vechten zonder met een gegrond bewijs te komen, terwijl het verzet in werkelijkheid door de Irakezen zelf wordt verricht. Er zijn misschien een zeer klein aantal militante `buitenlanders' die het land binnenkomen, maar de overgrote meerderheid van deze militanten zijn de Irakezen zelf.
> ...


Nee, ik heb mij niet laten hersenspoelen door de massa van dentiteitspoorlozen"die in ons landje hier wonen, die als een blinde kip achter anderen aan rennen omdat het ook toevallig "moslims""berbers"Arabieren" of wat dan ook zijn, ik heb hersenen gekregen van Allah/God net als jij, het enige verschil tussen jouw en ij is dat ik er persoonlijk gebruik van maak, en mij niet stoor aan anderen hun mening die het mij proberen op te dringen omdat ik toevallig OOK daar vandaan kom, blijkbaar jij wel en velen anderen met jou, DAT is de grootste reden in heel Europa waarom er zo'n probleem is met ons Moslims en vooral Marokkanen, en dat ligt niet aan de hele wereld dat ligt grotendeels aan het niet zelfstandig willen nadenken maar het liever in comune denken van de "groep" IK ben geen groep IK ben een mens gecreeerd door Allah-God, hij heeft mij niet voor niets mijn hersenen gegeven, en mijn capaciteit om zelfstandig na te denken en te onderzoeken en de zaken niet klakkeloos aan of over te nemen!

Ik ben NIET pro Israel of PRO Amerika, MAAR ik ben ookNIET pro Palestijnen en-of Pro Arabieren, omdat ik zelf kan nadenken, ik ben geen koe, schaap, geit die achter de rest aanholt, gelukkig niet!
Ik zie de fouten bij iedereen, OOK bij mijzelf, ik ben geen vingerwijs persoon, ik kijk in de spiegel etc.etc.etc.!

Dus om mij als niet Berber te bestempelen alleen maar om het feit dat ik )volgens jou stelling' pro Amerikaans-Israel zou zijn omdat ik dan niet zou voldoen aan de massa gedachte van de Berber, vind ik een grove belediging voor alle Berbers, want dat zou betekenen dat de berbers niet kunnen nadenken zelf en de rest die wat kraamt achterna rent!


Salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *"Ik wil niet vervelend doen hoor, MAAR van WIE hebben de messte Irakezen het ergste te duchten op dit moment in Irak??????" 
> 
> De Amerikanen natuurlijk. De meeste slachtoffers vielen door het toedoen van deze bezettende macht die willekeurige bommen gooit op de Irakse steden en op alles wat beweegt schiet, door het gebruik te maken van alle (on)verboden en modernste wapens (gevechtsvliegtuigen,tanks, Apache-helikopters, verarmd uranium -sinds maart 2003 is bij gevechten al meer dan 2 miljoen kilo afgewerkt uranium op Irak gedumpt-...).
> En van wie heb jij deze gegevens===== Weet jij ook dat het overgrote gedeelte van de Irakezen ontzettend blij is met de komst van de Amerikanen en de andere landen==== het is een klein groepje fanatici dat geholpen wordt door `buitenlanders`net zulke buitenlanders als dat een amerikaan een nederlander een italiaan een buitenlander is, om de boel op te fokken daar! 
> En bovendien wie heeft deze ellende en chaos in Irak veroorzaakt? Wie heeft een inval in Irak gedaan onder het mom van democratie en vrijheid en wie is de bezetter van dit land? Tegen alle internationale afspraken en protocollen in vielen ze Irak binnen, met alle gevolgen van dien. Wie heeft hun gevraagd om naar Irak te komen? De Irakezen? Wel nee, de Irakezen waren beter in staat om van hun dictator af te komen. En het gaat niemand aan of ze dat hen lukt of niet. Als ze hulp hadden gevraagd, dan hadden ze zeker niet de Amerikanen gevraagd.
> Dan moet jij toch eens in gesprek gaan met gevluchte irakezen hier in Nederland en daar maar eens mee praten!!! 
> 
> " je moet het nieuws wel goed blijven volgen en zoveel mogelijk je eigen mening over de Amerikanen, Israeli's etc. naast je neerleggen want dat vertroebelt namelijk de realiteit van de problemen die er werkelijk zijn!"
> ...

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door salerno_



JEZUS LEEFT, en geeft Eeuwig leven!
(Je kunt je in dit leven overal druk om maken, maar wat is de eind bestemming!)

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *JEZUS LEEFT, en geeft Eeuwig leven!*


Uhhhhh, wat bedoel je met die regel?????? Waar reageer je op Rinuz??

Salerno

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ali, met enige ontroering en respect heb ik dit stukje van jou gelezen, mijn beste CHAPEAU, wat een waarheid en wat een moed dit zo te schrijven, ik heb bewondering voor de woorden en de visie de duidelijke en eerlijke visie die jij hebt op de problematiek van vandaag de dag. 
> 
> salerno *


 Ik sluit me hierbij aan.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Ik sluit me hierbij aan.*



Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Salerno  :rood:

----------


## Salim777

> _Geplaatst door reason_ 
> *Wat doen de autochtone nederlanders om de wantoestanden in het Midden-Osten, gepleegd door hun verwanten, aan te klagen en/of aan de kaak te stellen?
> Doe effe normaal zeg! 
> 
> Op de eerste plaats plegen mijn verwanten GEEN wandaden in het midden/oosten. IK heb daar geen verwanten. 
> 
> Op de tweede plaats hoeven Nederlanders, autochtoon of allochtoon, zich NIET verantwoordelijk te voelen voor alle ellende in de wereld. 
> 
> In de Nederlandse media wordt behoorlijk waarheidsgetrouw en kritisch bericht over de gang van zaken in het Middenoosten, en over Israel. 
> ...



Doe effe normaal. Dit is een ander NEDERLAND dan wat je tot nu toe gewend bent. Dit is een multi-cultureel Nederland. Een Nederland voor zowel allochtonen als autochtonen. De tijd is voorbij om mij en andere medelanders te vertellen wat ik moet en niet moet doen. Jij hoeft niet verantwoordelijk te voelen voor de misdaden die door de Israli's en de Amerikanen zijn begaan. Maar ik en veel Nederlanders wel. Het is mijn verantwoordelijkheid om de misstanden, machtsmisbruik en onrechtvaardigeid in de wereld aan de kaak te stellen. En dat doe ik hier. Dit is dus volkomen normaal.

Het is eerder jij die effe normaal moet doen. Ik ben iemand die niet Pro-Arabisch/-Palestijns of wie dan ook. Als je mijn bijdrage ergens hierboven had gelezen, dan zou je duidelijk zien dat ik genoeg zelfkretiek heb (en dat hebben veel Arabieren/Berbers, blijkens de discussie in dit forum die gestart is door een Arabier/Berber integenstelling tot veel Nederlanders en Israli's). Het is jij en een aantal van de deelnemers aan deze discussie die niet durven kritiek te leveren op zichzelf en vooral tegen Isral. 

Ik ben voor rechtvaardigheid en voor de waarheid die berust is op feiten en niet op mythen en halve waarheden. Natuurlijk ben ik pertinent tegen elke vorm van agressie of geweld die berust is op de ethniciteit, ras, godsdienst, sexe .... ook wanneer dat in de Arabische of moslim landen gebeurt. Dat getuigt van onwetendheid, kortzichtigheid en domheid. Maar dat gebeurt niet zo systematisch en bewust zoals dat het geval is met Isral t.o.v. de Palestijnen. En de Nederlandse media heeft daar veelvuldig en overdreven over bericht, wat ik overigens niet verkeerd vind. Het is een morele verantwoordelijkheid van de media om de wandaden in de wereld zo objectief mogelijk te belichten. En op politiek niveau wordt op die landen ,trouwens, zware druk uitgeoefend om deze misstanden en mensenrechten schendingen recht te zeten, wat ik volledig mis als het om Israel gaat.

In het geval van het conflict tussen Isral en de Palestijnen, schiet de media en de politici dus hier tekort. Er wordt vooral de Palestijnen van alles de schuld gegeven, terwijl zij zijn degenen die onder de bezetting moeten lijden en niet de Israli's. Het zijn de Isralische soldaten die zich op hun gebieden bevinden en alle vormen van terreur op hen uitoefenen niet andersom. Bovendien, zijn de Palestijnen eeuwenlang de rechtmatige eigenaars van dat land en niet de Israli's. Dit land is gewoon beroofd en de inheemse bevolking gezuiverd zodat de zionisten genoeg ruimte zouden hebben om de mensen uit de hele wereld over te laten komen.

Dit zijn feiten en geen fabels en deze vind je in elk geschiedkundige bron die natuurlijk niet vanuit de zionistische hoek komt.
De website die ik hierboven heb vermeld (www.cactus48.com) is overigens Amerikaans en niet Arabisch/Paesltijns, hoewel er geen wezenlijk verschil er tussenbeide bestaat. De link naar het boekje "The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict" is gepubliceerd door `Jews For Justice in the Middle-East'. Voor genteresseerden zijn er nog meer links over dit onderwerp die tevens wetenswaardig zijn.

Er volgen nu een aantal websites waarin een aantal artikels staan over de eenzijdigheid van de Nederlandse berichtgeving over de Palestijnen. Dus, doe effe normaal en lees ze even om zo een evenwichtig beeld te hebben over het conflict:

http//www.risq.org/article10.htm
http//www.risq.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=93
http//www.extra-media.nl/nummer06/index.html?media%20israel.htm
http//nederland.klaagt.nl/journal.htm

Ik wens je en andere genteresserden veel leesplezier.

Salim

----------


## Salim777

Hoi Salerno ,

Ik ben ook niet pro-palestijnen en/of pro-arabieren of wie dan ook. Maar de profeet heeft eens gezegd dat je als je ergens onrechtvaardigheid ziet, is je morele plicht om iets eraan te doen. Als je dat fysiek niet kunt, doe je dat verbaal (pratend) en als je dat niet kunt kun je dat met je hart doen. Dus in jezelf de misstand afkeuren. En wat doe jij in het geval van de Palestijnen? Je geeft ze van alles de schuld terwijl zij onder de kwelling van een medogenloze beul. Alleen omdat ze zich met hand en tand verzetten tegen de bezetting, tegen het onrecht dat hen wordt aangedaan en in vrijheid willen leven.

Als je een klein jongen op straat ziet, dat mishandeld word door een reusachtige man en dat jongetje zich probeert te verdedigen met alles wat heeft, zul je hem helpen of gewoon langslopen alsof er niets aan de hand is. Dat doen helaas veel mensen hier in Nederland. Zo van: het gaat me niets aan. Laat ze maar elkaar afmaken.

Allah heeft je hersens gegeven, maar je gebruikt ze amper. Om een oordeel te vellen over iets, moet je daarover veel weten. Wat weet je nou over het Palestijns-Isralisch conflict om dingen te zeggen die niet op de feiten berusten? Waar haal je informatie hierover vandaan? Het is geen kwestie van mening wat in de Palestijnse bezette gebieden gebeurt? Het probleem is niet het verzet, maar de bezetting en dat willen velen hier in Nederland niet snappen. Toen Nederland was bezet, was het normaal dat de mensen hier gingen verzetten. In Marokko, Algerije en in veel andere landen verzette men tegen het colonialisme. Dat was ook normaal en ligitiem. Maar de Palestijnen mogen dat niet doen, ondanks het dagelijkse Israelische terreur, het willekeurig doodschieten van alles wat beweegt met tanks, Apache-helikopters en F-16's, de martelingen, het opblazen van woningen en het uitroeien van de bomen en de oogst, grondonteigeningen, het bouwen van een muur (Bezette gebieden is daardoor een grote gevangenis geworden), overal controle posten, enz.

Je bent dus een moslim. Wat zeg je dan van de ongegronde beweringen die iemand hierboven heeft gedaan aan het adres van de Islam? 

Salim

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Hoi Salerno ,
> 
> Ik ben ook niet pro-palestijnen en/of pro-arabieren of wie dan ook. Maar de profeet heeft eens gezegd dat je als je ergens onrechtvaardigheid ziet, is je morele plicht om iets eraan te doen.Dat klopt, maar ik vind gewoon dat beide partijen er zich schuldig aan maken, niet alleen 1 partij, daar gaat het mij om, de palestijnen vechten voor hun recht en de daar wonende joden (terecht of onterecht) vechten voor hun rechten, beiden willen iets wat een utopie is, de palestijnen willen de joden weg en de joden willen het land verdedigen tegen indringers of wie dan ook, de joden gaan daar never nooit weg, en je verdedigen met geweld houdt ook geen stand, dus beiden zijn verkeerd, in bijde kampen sterven er jonge kinderen etc.etc.etc. ergo, beiden zijn schuldig aan wangedrag! 
> 
> Als je dat fysiek niet kunt, doe je dat verbaal (pratend) en als je dat niet kunt kun je dat met je hart doen. Dus in jezelf de misstand afkeuren. En wat doe jij in het geval van de Palestijnen? Je geeft ze van alles de schuld terwijl zij onder de kwelling van een medogenloze beul. Ik geef ze niet van alles de schuld, ik probeer de zaak realistisch te benaderen, wat de palestijnen doen is verkeerd, en wat de joden doen is verkeerd en wat Arafat deed met hjet geld wat bestemd was voor de palestijnse bevolking is al helemaal verkeerd! 
> 
> Alleen omdat ze zich met hand en tand verzetten tegen de bezetting, tegen het onrecht dat hen wordt aangedaan en in vrijheid willen leven.Dat is juist het punt, ik zie het van beide kanten en niet alleen van de palestijnse kant, OOK de joodse bevolking verdedigt zich tegen het geweld, of je het leuk vind of niet geweld lost nooit iets op , van beide kanten niet! 
> 
> ...


Salerno

----------


## salerno

.

Je bent dus een moslim. Wat zeg je dan van de ongegronde beweringen die iemand hierboven heeft gedaan aan het adres van de Islam? 

Salim [/B][/QUOTE] 

Bedoel jij de zaken die hij benoemd betreffende de wandaden van Moslims in Indonesie en Soedan????

Als dat zo is dan moet ik toegeven dat Moslism zeker weten wandaden hebben vericht in vooral Indonesia die van oorsprong decenia lang zeer goede verstandhoudingen onderling hadden , maar nu een bepaalde militante groepering die zich gebaseerd heeft op de Al Qaida gedachtengaang de boel behoorlijk aan het verzieken is aldaar, is helaas waar, maar dat is niet de Islam mijn besteDAT zijn de mensen, een handjevol mensen die totaal op het verkeerde spoor zitten (in mijn optiek!)

Wat betreft Soedan, dat kunnen we natuurlijk niet onder het kleed schuiven dat is nu pook al aan de gang, en blind en doof zijn we niet, en helaas zijn dit wederom mensen die misbruik maken van ons geloof om de gruwelijkste dingen te doen tegenover broeders en zusters!

MaaR BEIDE ZAKEN (EN VELE ANDEREN) HEBBEN NIETS TE MAKEN MET DE iSLAM, STERKER NOG STAAT ER MIJLEN VER VANDAAN, HET ZIJN MENSEN DIE IN MIJN OPTIEK TOTAAL NIETS BEGREPEN HEBBEN VAN DE WOORDEN VAN ALLAH EN ONZE PROFEET (VZMH)

Maar goed dat is mijn mening!

Salerno

----------


## DAME23

ACH MAN STIK WAT WEET JE NOU JE MOSLIM BROEDERS WORDEN EEN VOOR EENGEDOOD DOOR BUSH EN JIJ VERDEDIGT HEM WAT BEN JE EIGENLIJK EEN JOOD

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *ACH MAN STIK WAT WEET JE NOU JE MOSLIM BROEDERS WORDEN EEN VOOR EENGEDOOD DOOR BUSH EN JIJ VERDEDIGT HEM WAT BEN JE EIGENLIJK EEN JOOD*


Ach man stik zelf (lekkere Islamitische manier van redeneren, vooral zo respectvol, toch??)

Bush zelf schiet niemand neer, die blijft lekker veilig uit beeld dat doen anderen voor hem, mensen die ervoor betaald worden is hun beroep!

En ik ben absoluut niet voor Bush (pfffffffffff, moeilijk discussieren met jullie hoor, jullie lezen alleen maar wat je wilt lezen, maar niet wat er staat geschreven, ik doe wederom een poging!)
En/of Amerika/Israel, MAAR OOK NIET!!!!!!!!! voor andere moordenaars of het nu marsmannetjes zijn of mijn "zogenaamde"Moslimbroeders/zusters, een moordenaar is een moordenaar punt uit, en mijn zoon hoeft het niet in zijn hersens te halen om onschuldige mensen kapot te maken op wat voor een manier dan ook en daarbij het excuus gaat gebruiken de ander doet het ook, KUL! als jij weet wat het betekend om die gruwelen mee te maken, dan kun je dat een ander onschuldig iemand niet aan doen, dan ben je nog rotter dan degene die dit doen, pak lekker Bush zelf of 1 van zijn kornuiten en niet onschuldige mensen, en Irak, laat mij niet lachen, het is over en weer, en die personen die er zijn gekomen van BUITEN Irak, die oproerkraaiers hebben net zo min iets te zoeken in Irak dan de amerikanen, en alsof dat nog niet genoeg is gaat men onderling (de verschuillende stromingen van de Islam) elkaar ook nog eens de hersens in lopen slaan, maar dat is zeker oke???? dat zijn de Moslimbroeders???

Sorry hoor ik wens geen moordenaars verbonden te zien met mijn geloof en in de naam van mijn barmhartige God en al helemaal niet te erkennen als zijnde mijn Moslimbroeders, want dat zijn ze niet in mijn optiek!

Salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ach man stik zelf (lekkere Islamitische manier van redeneren, vooral zo respectvol, toch??)
> 
> Bush zelf schiet niemand neer, die blijft lekker veilig uit beeld dat doen anderen voor hem, mensen die ervoor betaald worden is hun beroep!
> 
> En ik ben absoluut niet voor Bush (pfffffffffff, moeilijk discussieren met jullie hoor, jullie lezen alleen maar wat je wilt lezen, maar niet wat er staat geschreven, ik doe wederom een poging!)
> En/of Amerika/Israel, MAAR OOK NIET!!!!!!!!! voor andere moordenaars of het nu marsmannetjes zijn of mijn "zogenaamde"Moslimbroeders/zusters, een moordenaar is een moordenaar punt uit, en mijn zoon hoeft het niet in zijn hersens te halen om onschuldige mensen kapot te maken op wat voor een manier dan ook en daarbij het excuus gaat gebruiken de ander doet het ook, KUL! als jij weet wat het betekend om die gruwelen mee te maken, dan kun je dat een ander onschuldig iemand niet aan doen, dan ben je nog rotter dan degene die dit doen, pak lekker Bush zelf of 1 van zijn kornuiten en niet onschuldige mensen, en Irak, laat mij niet lachen, het is over en weer, en die personen die er zijn gekomen van BUITEN Irak, die oproerkraaiers hebben net zo min iets te zoeken in Irak dan de amerikanen, en alsof dat nog niet genoeg is gaat men onderling (de verschuillende stromingen van de Islam) elkaar ook nog eens de hersens in lopen slaan, maar dat is zeker oke???? dat zijn de Moslimbroeders???
> 
> Sorry hoor ik wens geen moordenaars verbonden te zien met mijn geloof en in de naam van mijn barmhartige God en al helemaal niet te erkennen als zijnde mijn Moslimbroeders, want dat zijn ze niet in mijn optiek!
> ...


Omdat ik er geen bal aan vind te reageren op mensen waar ik het mee eens ben, reageer ik dus ook nooit op jouw.
Nu kan ik het toch niet laten. Het voegt misschien weinig toe maar ik ga helemaal met jou mee! Heldere zienswijze! 
Geweld is altijd fout, hou het bij woorden. En geloof heeft daar al helemaal niets mee te maken. 

Helaas leert de geschiedenis anders en kunnen mensen in landen zonder vrij nieuwsgarig dikwijls geen evenwichtig eigen standpunt opbouwen. Met dank aan de regimes wordt daar generatie na generatie haat gekweekt met de Islam als dekmantel.

Dat er ook in Nederland problemen zijn wil ik echt niet ontkennen. Maar ik walg van de mensen die bovengenoemde praktijken ook hier voort trachten te zetten. 
Ik vind het dan ook een gezond standpunt Salerno, dat jij je eiegen opvoeding aanhaalt want daar begint het vaak. Voed je kinderen op met respect voor nadersdenkenden dan komt het volgens mij echt wel goed.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Omdat ik er geen bal aan vind te reageren op mensen waar ik het mee eens ben, reageer ik dus ook nooit op jouw.
> Nu kan ik het toch niet laten. Het voegt misschien weinig toe maar ik ga helemaal met jou mee! Heldere zienswijze! 
> Geweld is altijd fout, hou het bij woorden. En geloof heeft daar al helemaal niets mee te maken. 
> 
> Helaas leert de geschiedenis anders en kunnen mensen in landen zonder vrij nieuwsgarig dikwijls geen evenwichtig eigen standpunt opbouwen. Met dank aan de regimes wordt daar generatie na generatie haat gekweekt met de Islam als dekmantel.
> 
> Dat er ook in Nederland problemen zijn wil ik echt niet ontkennen. Maar ik walg van de mensen die bovengenoemde praktijken ook hier voort trachten te zetten. 
> Ik vind het dan ook een gezond standpunt Salerno, dat jij je eiegen opvoeding aanhaalt want daar begint het vaak. Voed je kinderen op met respect voor nadersdenkenden dan komt het volgens mij echt wel goed.*




Ik dank je voor je mening, ik ben blij met mijn opvoeding, zienswijze en mijn opvoeding t.o.v. mijn kinderen, die haten niemand, voelen geen haat en zijn behulpzaam ten opzichte van iedereen, en zo hoort, zo laat je zien dat je een echte Moslim bent, zo draag je je geloof op een positieve manier naar buiten en dat hoort zo, zo lees ik mijn Koran, maar goed, helaas zijn vbelen niet zo en dat is alleen maar jammer, Haat maakt jezelf meer kapot dan dat je denkt, het is net een kankergzwel in je lijf en sprijt zecht steeds verder uit, mensen schijnen dat niet te begrijpen!

In ieder geval wens ik je een liefdevol, vredevol, harmonieus, gezond en voorspoedig 2005, en dit geldt voor de gehele wereldbevolking!

Salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *ACH MAN STIK WAT WEET JE NOU JE MOSLIM BROEDERS WORDEN EEN VOOR EENGEDOOD DOOR BUSH EN JIJ VERDEDIGT HEM WAT BEN JE EIGENLIJK EEN JOOD*


Wat ben jij dommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
Moslims worden nog steeds het meest gedood door ..........Moslims.
Dat zal helaas altijd wel zo blijven. Probeer jij het probleem maar eens los van je geloof te zien en anderen gewoon op standpunten te beoordelen. Dan zet je jezelf ook niet zo in je hemd. De dommigheid druipt echt aan alle kanten van je antwoord af.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *En als hij een jood was, wat dan nog?*



Ach, ik vind het lief dat jullie zo voor mij opkomen hoor, maar ik trek mij dit niet aan, het zegt meer over de persoon zelf dan over mij, daar ga ik altijd van uit, en een kleine correctie  :duim:  Ik ben geen man maar een vrouw  :duim:  

Salerno

----------


## liya

Salim777

Ik heb nog geen pro Israelische propaganda gelezen dus nee ik heb het niet klakkeloos overgenomen!! 
Lees en leer is mijn motto !!!!

----------


## liya

Salerno, go girl !!

----------


## Salim777

Bericht voor Salerno en andere genteresseerden:

De oude en nieuwe mythen waarmee de zionisten zich behendig bedienen wordt er lanzamerhand maar zeker onderhevig aan twijfel en ongeloofwaardigheid, zelfs onder prominente Joodse en Isralische geschiedschrijvers (zoals o.a., Benny Morris, Martin van Creveld, Ilan Papp, Tom Segev, Avi Slaim, Noam Chomsky, Maxime Rodinson, Alfred Lilienthal, Nathan Weinstock, Simha Flapan, Amnon Kapliouk). Deze mythen kom je weer terug in de door Salerno bovenvermelde dubieuze link "Geschiedenis in een notedop" (in pagina.nl) en in veel andere dubieuze sites waarmee sommige Pro-Isralische lieden aankomen om hun gelijk te staven.

Als je de bovengenoemde link/site en soortgelijke pro-zionistische websites vergelijkt met andere objectieve en onafhankelijke sites (waarvan ik een paar in mijn vorige bijdragen heb genoemd) dan zie je in deze laatst genoemde sites verschillende en degelijke controleerbare bronnen en citaten vermeld staan, wat je niet of nauwelijks bij de Pro-Isralische sites terugvindt . De weinige bronnen waaraan deze laatst genoemde kamp haar versie van de `geschiedenis' ontleent, komen voornamelijk voort uit de officile Isralische lezing die volgepropt is met feitenverdraiing en geschiedenisvervalsing .

Veel joodse en Israliche geschiedkundigen zijn het over eens dat de versie van de geschiedenis die Isral hardnekkig propageert, berust in feite op mythen en halve weerheden, wat de Palestijnse confraters (=ambtgenoot) allang wisten.

Een buitenstaander is dus geconfronteerd met twee verschillende versies van de geschiedenis van het Palestijns-Isralische conflict, wat verwarring en onzekerheid teweegbrengt. Men kan immers niet anders concluderen dan dat n van de twee partijen gewoon leugens zit te verkopen. Maar wie dan is de vraag? De anti-zionistische joodse/Isralische (en Palestijnse) geschiedenisschrijvers OF de officile Isralische geschiedschrijvers? En we kunnen niet altijd onze kop in het zand blijven steken en blijven zeggen dat de `waarheid in het midden ligt' of `waar er twee vechten hebben twee schuld'. Geschiedenis kent geen compromis tussen wat feitelijk en niet feitelijkl is. Een feit klopt of klopt niet. De volgende twee stellingen bijv. zijn onvereenigbaar:

A) `Voordat de joden naar Palestina kwamen en daar hun staat stichten, was Palestina een woestijn, onbewoond (Een land zonder volk voor een volk zonder land). B)`Palestina was in werklijkheid wel bewoond, en waar mogelijk in cultuur gebracht.

Hetzelfde geldt voor de volgende stellingen:
A)`Palestijnse vluchtelingen hadden in 1948 vrijwillig hun land verlaten. B) ze werden door Isral met geweld verdreven.
A)`Deze vluchtelingen werden door Arabische landen opgeroepen hun land te verlaten. B) deze vluchtelingen werden door deze landen dringend aangespoord om vooral te blijven waar ze zich bevinden, en zelfs bevelen om onder geen beding te vluchten. 
ENZ, ENZ....

De enige uitweg uit deze labyrint van mythen en feiten is de waarheidsgehalte van deze mythen of feiten te onderzoeken. Echter, alleen het feit dat zowel de (onafhankelijke)Isralische als de Palestijnse geschiedkundigen het over eens zijn dat de zionisten mythen als feiten verkondigen, is al een bewijs voor feitenverdraaiing en geschiedenisvervalsing, waaraan de (pro)Isralische kamp zich schuldig maakt. Een tweede bewijs voor feitenverdraaiing ligt in de tegenstrijdigheid in de beweringen van de zionististen. Want hoe kan een land zowel onbewoond zijn en tegelijkertijd spreken over het vrijwillig vluchten van de Palestijnen?! Maar hoe komt het dat zionisten zulke leugens verspreiden? In zijn artikel `Partijdigheid of objectiviteit? Nederlandse Media en het Midden-Oosten' (zie: http://www.xs4all.nl/~ameul/partijdigheid.htm)
geeft Anja Meulenbelt hier een verklaring voor. Volgens haar ligt hem in de kijkhouding, of wat ze noemt paradigma's. Ze onderscheid 3 paradigma's: "1. Isral is een klein land, toevluchtsoord voor de in Europa zwaar vervolgde joden en hun nazaten, dat zich staande moet houden in een vijandige Arabische omgeving. In dit paradigma is het kernprobleem dat de Palestijnen Isral niet willen erkennen, de joden haten en ze de zee in willen drijven. 2. Joden en Palestijnen vechten om hetzelfde stukje land, waarop ze beide menen recht te hebben. In dit paradigma is het kernconflict dat de partijen niet bereid zijn om compromissen te sluiten, te wijten aan wederzijdse haat en onbegrip, of slecht leiderschap aan beide zijden. 3. Isral is een bezettende mogendheid, de joodse staat is gevestigd ten koste van de er al wonende bevolking, en de bezetting van de Westoever en de Gazastrook is onderdeel van een poging om, zoals Sharon dat niet verbergt, de oorlog van 1948 af te maken en zo'n groot mogelijk gebied voor Isral te veroveren met zo min mogelijk Arabieren er op. In dit paradigma is het probleem dat Isral niet bereid is zich neer te leggen bij de grenzen van 1967, en de Palestijnen een eigen, leefbare staat te gunnen. En niet bereid is om de verantwoordelijkheid te nemen voor het al meer dan vijftig jaar bestaande Palestijnse vluchtelingenprobleem." 
Ik sluit me daarom aan bij haar patijdigheid maar wel rechtvaardige en objectieve partijdigheid tegen het zionisme. Het is dezelfde partijdigheid tegen het (neo)nazisme/fascisme, tegen Apartheid in Zuid-Africa, tegen het colonialisme van de vorige eeuw, tegen de bezetting van Irak, tegen religieuze fanatisme, voor rechtvaardigheid....

Wat het bloedbad betreft in Sabra en Shatilla beweert Salerno dat de Palestijnse guerillastrijders in deze kampen achterbleven, ondanks het verdrag. En dat klopt niet (zie de link hieronder). Want als het klopte, hoe is het dan te verklaren dat een groepje Falangiste militie gelukt was om honderden weerloze Palestijnen (baby's, kinderen, vrouwen en bejaarden; mannen werden in groepen op straat op beestachtige manier gexecuteerd) in koelen bloede te vermoorden met geweren, bijlen en messen, wat de Isralische soldaten 2 maanden niet gelukt om West-Beiroet (waar de twee kampen zich bevinden) binnen te dringen? Het slaat gewoon nergens op. Bovendien, zelfs als het waar was (wat overigens niet overeenkomt met de feiten) dat de militanten zich tussen de bevolking bevonden, zou zo'n slachting nooit te rechtvaardigen. (Voor meer informatie hierover, raadpleeg de volgende link: http://www.globalpolicy.org/injustic...1/sab&shat.htm).

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Bericht voor Salerno en andere genteresseerden:
> 
> De oude en nieuwe mythen waarmee de zionisten zich behendig bedienen wordt er lanzamerhand maar zeker onderhevig aan twijfel en ongeloofwaardigheid, zelfs onder prominente Joodse en Isralische geschiedschrijvers (zoals o.a., Benny Morris, Martin van Creveld, Ilan Papp, Tom Segev, Avi Slaim, Noam Chomsky, Maxime Rodinson, Alfred Lilienthal, Nathan Weinstock, Simha Flapan, Amnon Kapliouk). Deze mythen kom je weer terug in de door Salerno bovenvermelde dubieuze link "Geschiedenis in een notedop" (in pagina.nl) en in veel andere dubieuze sites waarmee sommige Pro-Isralische lieden aankomen om hun gelijk te staven.
> 
> Als je de bovengenoemde link/site en soortgelijke pro-zionistische websites vergelijkt met andere objectieve en onafhankelijke sites (waarvan ik een paar in mijn vorige bijdragen heb genoemd) dan zie je in deze laatst genoemde sites verschillende en degelijke controleerbare bronnen en citaten vermeld staan, wat je niet of nauwelijks bij de Pro-Isralische sites terugvindt . De weinige bronnen waaraan deze laatst genoemde kamp haar versie van de `geschiedenis' ontleent, komen voornamelijk voort uit de officile Isralische lezing die volgepropt is met feitenverdraiing en geschiedenisvervalsing .
> 
> Veel joodse en Israliche geschiedkundigen zijn het over eens dat de versie van de geschiedenis die Isral hardnekkig propageert, berust in feite op mythen en halve weerheden, wat de Palestijnse confraters (=ambtgenoot) allang wisten.
> 
> ...


Voor alles, IK heb NOOIT beweerd dat een welke slachting dan ook, van wie dan ook te rechtvaardigen is, NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, ik roep juist de hele tijd het tegenovergestelde, dat het VAN NIEMAND te rechtvaardigen is, joods/Palestijns, Palestijns/Joods, Moslims niet Moslims, en zelfs Moslims tegen Moslims (daar waar de meeste doden vallen te betreuren, sorry het is zo!)

Oke, jij zegt dat (ik als voorbeeld) kijkt en zoekt op pro Israelische site's ??????? wat heb ik geschreven????? Kijk op Palestina .nl en israel.nl NIET ALLEEN Israel.nl, zoals ik al eerder zei, het is heel erg moeilijk discussieren met mensen zoals jij, omdat je leest, ziet,hoort wat je wilt horen, lezen, zien.

Er zijn wel degelijk militie's achter gebleven, waarvan menig zich hebben schuldig gemaakt aan het vermoorden van eigen mensen, dat de Israeli's ook iets zullen hebben gedaan, dat zou kunnen, keur ik ook zeker weten niet goed, het enige in de gehele discussie omtrent dit probleem wat mij tegen de borst stuit is, dat er altijd maar naar 1 kant wordt gewezen van BEIDE kanten uit gezien, waar 2 Kijven hebben 2 schuld, klaar, en zolang we gaan beredeneren, wat voor een moord, vergelding wel of niet toelaatbaar is en door wie en wat ook wel of niet toelaatbaar is, zijn we volgens mij op een heel verkeerd pad bezig!

Het enige wat ik probeer te laten begrijpen dat er 2 nodig zijn om een tango te dansen, als de Palestijnen geen moordaanslagen plegen krijgen ze geen reaktie erop van de Israeli's, als de Israeli's de checkpoint's soepeler zouden houden en/of de Palestijnen wat vrijer zouden laten bewegen en een stuk land terug gaven dan zouden de Palestijnen (misschien) geen bomaanslagen plegen, als, maar, wie weet, misschien, begrijp je, BEIDE kampen! niet 1 kamp wel en de ander niet.

Beide kampen zijn onbetrouwbaar, houden zich niet aan de afspraken, wantrouwen elkaar, etc.etc.etc.

Salerno

----------


## Salim777

Bericht voor Salerno:

Citaat: "Bedoel jij de zaken die hij benoemd betreffende de wandaden van Moslims in Indonesie en Soedan????"

Nee Salerno, dat bedoel ik niet. Wan ik ben het ook met je eens dat de wandaden van moslims of wie dan ook in Indonesi of Soedan of waar dan ook niet goed te praten zijn. En dat heb ik ook hierboven gezegd als reactie op het bericht van reason: "Natuurlijk ben ik pertinent tegen elke vorm van agressie of geweld die berust is op de ethniciteit, ras, godsdienst, sexe .... ook wanneer dat in de Arabische of moslim landen gebeurt".

Wat ik bedoel is de volgende beweringen: 

Bilal: 20-06-2004(Pagina 3)

"Uit de Qor-aan en de Soennah kun je opmaken dat zo lang een leider, hoe onderdrukkend hij ook is, niet bestreden dient te worden zo lang het gebed verricht kan worden. Ook kan er uit de Qor-aan en Soennah geconcludeerd worden dat iedere volk de leiders krijgt die het verdiend. En met name dat laatste is waar er op gecontreerd moet worden."

"Tevens is het van de Islam dat wanneer men de leiders wenst te adviseren, dit op een manier gedaan moet worden zonder dat iedereen daar getuige van hoeft te zijn, dit behoort door de Islamitische geleerden gedaan te worden. Mocht je bewijzen willen zien, zeg het maar. Bijna alles wat ik hier schrijf en nog ga schrijven komt uit werken van o.a. ibn al-Qayyim, die uiteraard alleen de Qor-aan en de Soennah als bronnen neemt."

Mhden (28-06-2004 pagina 3)

"Sadtan Hoessein deed altijd alsof hij moslim was en dat is genoeg voor goedgelovige (want ze geloven immers in de openbaring van slechts 1 man die al de voorgaande profetie verdacht en overbodig maakt) broeders en zusters,"

Mhden (12-12-2004 pagina 4)
"toegeven en vergeven van fouten zit niet in de genen der koran!"

Salim

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Bericht voor Salerno:
> 
> Citaat: "Bedoel jij de zaken die hij benoemd betreffende de wandaden van Moslims in Indonesie en Soedan????"
> 
> Nee Salerno, dat bedoel ik niet. Wan ik ben het ook met je eens dat de wandaden van moslims of wie dan ook in Indonesi of Soedan of waar dan ook niet goed te praten zijn. En dat heb ik ook hierboven gezegd als reactie op het bericht van reason: "Natuurlijk ben ik pertinent tegen elke vorm van agressie of geweld die berust is op de ethniciteit, ras, godsdienst, sexe .... ook wanneer dat in de Arabische of moslim landen gebeurt".
> 
> Wat ik bedoel is de volgende beweringen: 
> 
> ...


Salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Saddam een tot de islam bekeerde christen?? Dat is de nieuwste mop*



 :denk:  Sorry hoor, maar dat heb ik echt vernomen!!  :slik!:  Overigens is Arafat z'n vrouw OOK een tot de Islam bekeerde Christen, wist je dat=

Salerno

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Sorry hoor, maar dat heb ik echt vernomen!!  Overigens is Arafat z'n vrouw OOK een tot de Islam bekeerde Christen, wist je dat=
> 
> Salerno*


een gevaarlijk mengsel dus, wanneer je naar de islam overstapt als christen.

andersom is wellicht minder gevaarlijk !


hoewel dat voor de afvallige zelf dan weer anders ligt !

----------


## Salim777

SALERNO,

Wat een blunder, zeg! Iemand die zichzelf kritisch en realistisch noemt, en de gang van zaken onderzoekt en bestudeert zou niet op een bericht reageren voordat hij/zij de daarin vermelde bronnen goed heeft gelezen. Dat doe ik tenminste wel en dat doen veel kritische en ruimdenkende mensen waaronder veel joodse intellectuelen (zie de namen in mijn vorige bijdrage). Ze zijn zuiver van geweten en durven keuzes te maken op basis van degelijke en gegronde feiten, zelfs als dat leidt tot het partij kiezen voor een groep mensen, zoals de zwarten tijdens de Apartheidsregime of de gecoloniseerde volkeren tijdens het koloniale tijdperk of de Vietnamezen tijdens de VS-bezetting. Deze mensen zitten niet gevangen tussen objectiviteit en onpartijdigheid. Objectiviteit is geen synoniem van onpartijdigheid. Je kunt objectief zijn en tegelijkertijd partijdig zijn voor de onderdrukten, geterroriseerden en mensen die onrecht zijn aangedaan. En bovendien is het belachelijk, onlogisch en onrealistisch de beul met een slachtoffer te vergelijken. Goliath met David. Een van de machtigste legers ter wereld tot de tanden gewapend zijn met de meest modernste wapens (gevechtsvliegtuigen, Apache-helikopters, tanks, pantserwagens, bulldozers....) tegenover een handvol verzetstrijders met stenen en lichte wapens. De machtsverhouding is a-symmetrisch (=scheef en onevenwichtig). Daarom kun je niet allebei de schuld geven. Als er tussen twee evnwichtige legers wordt gevochten, zou je dat misschien wel doen. Maar dat is het niet. Bovendien wie heeft van wie het land beroofd? En wie is de bezetter. Als de bezetting en Israelische geweld ophoudt dan houdt het Palestijnse geweld vanzelf op. Dat hebben we in Zuid-Libanon gezien: Toen de bezetting ophield, hield het geweld op van de kant van de Libanezen. 

"Als je een klein jongen op straat ziet, dat mishandeld word door een reusachtige man en dat jongetje zich probeert te verdedigen met alles wat hij heeft, zul je hem helpen of gewoon langslopen alsof er niets aan de hand is. Dat doen helaas veel mensen hier in Nederland. Zo van: het gaat me niets aan. Laat ze maar elkaar afmaken." 
En toen ik dit overigens zei, bedoelde ik het figuurlijk en niet letterlijk zoals je het begreep:
"MAAR ook dat joodse kind dat wordt afgemaakt,. geslagen en vermorzeld met een grote steen, ook die, het is verdorie van beide kanten, daar heb ik het over, beide kanten! " Om welke joodse kind gaat het? Hoe kunnen de Palestijnen een kind met een steen vermorzelen en ze zitten gevangen tussen een muur? Zelfs de gecoloniseerde enclaves binnen de bezette gebieden zijn zwaar bewaakt met Isralisce soldaten. En als een verzetstrijder het toch lukt deze enclaves te infiltreren, gebruikt ie geen stenen. Trouwens, Er vallen dagelijks doden aan de kant van de Palestijnen, maar dat zien we niet op de nederlandse tv. Er worden nog steeds op weerloze mensen geschoten en huizen verwoest hoewel er al weken geen aanslag gepleegd is binnen de zgn. groene lijn. Maar als er n Israeli wordt gedood, zien we overal in de nederlandse media. Hoe komt dat?

"De dingen die ik zeg berusten wel op feiten, ik ga geen dingen liegen of verdraaien, wat heb ik daar aan???? niets toch, ik verdien er geen cent mee, het gaat mij juist om het onrecht wat beide bevolkingsgroepen wordt aangedaan door een handjevol fanatiekelingen die over de ruggen van hun eigen bevolking gaat, waarom begrijp je dat nu niet, dit heb ik al zo vaak geschreven, waarom is dat nu zo moeilijk te aanvaarden??" 

De dingen die je zegt berust niet op feiten, maar leugens en mythen verspreid door de Isralische propagandamachine om de waarheid te verdoezelen en de publieke opinie te misleiden. Je leest of hoort alleen deze leugens en je je klampt vast aan de reeds aanwezige voorstelling die je decenia lang in je hoofd ronddraait over het conflict. Een schuldgevoelsyndroom, misschien, voor de onderdrukking en vervolging van de joden hier in Europa kan ook een reden. Een syndroom die overigens nog steeds veel Europeanen belet om de waarheid te vertellen, uit vrees te worden uitgemaakt voor een antisemiet, of haat tegen joden, zoals je zelf zegt.

Ok, laten we je "feiten" onder de loep nemen:

1)Je beweert o.a. dat `Voordat de joden naar Palestina kwamen en daar hun staat stichten, was Palestina een woestijn, onbewoond. De bekende zionnistische spreuk `Een land zonder volk voor een volk zonder land' is alom bekend. 
Nu zeg je echter dat `het merendeel woestijn' was, een heel kleine opschuiving in de richting van de Palestijnseen geschiedsversie. 
"Het werd bewoond door vershillende mensen". Dat is waar, er woonden zowel moslims, christenen en joden vreedzaam met elkaar, maar ze waren allemaal Arabieren/Palestijnen en de overgrote meerderheid was moslim, net als in Marokko. In Marokko woonden/wonen er ook verschillende mensen met verschillende achtergronden (Berbers en niet Berbers en joden) maar ze voel(d)en zich allemaal Marokkanen. Wist je trouwens dat de overgrote meerderheid van de Marokkanen (ruim 90%) van Berberse afkomst zijn? Ze zijn in de loop der eeuwen gearabiseerd. In Libanon, Syri, Irak leefden/leven verschillende mensen met verschillende achtergronden. Maar dat geeft nog geen recht van wie dan ook om die mensen te verdrijven om een thuis te maken voor de door Europeanen vervolgde en onderdrukte mensen, een land die alleen voor zichzelf willen behouden. 

"het was niet 1 volk of zo, ook geschiedenis, overigens er woonde toen OOK al Joden VOOR dat de stroom op gang kwam hoor, begin vorige eeuw waren er al Joden gevestigd daar ( en zelfs ver ervoor), ook geschiedenis!"

Zoals ik hierboven al aangaf, niemand ontkent dat er joden in Palestina woonden toen de stroom immigante joden uit Europa al vanaf het eind van de 19de eeuw het land binnenstroomden. Maar nogmaals het geeft hun geen recht om de inheemse bevolking te verdrijven om ruimte te maken voor de joden uit de diaspora. Want er woonden ook joden in andere Arabische landen. Maar dat kun je niet als bewijs aanvoeren voor de claim van een `volk' op die landen.

2) `Palestijnse vluchtelingen hadden in 1948 vrijwillig hun land verlaten.' Wat je hier beweert berust op mythen en halvewaarheden en geen geschiedenis. Als je het boek in cactus48.nl (die overigens door een joodse groepering heeft geschreven) goed hebt gelezen, dan had je kunnen ontdekken dat dat op leugens is berust. In het boekje `The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict' staat o.a. het volgende:

The Deir Yassin Massacre of Palestinians by Jewish soldiers
For the entire day of April 9, 1948, Irgun and LEHI soldiers carried out the slaughter in a cold and premeditated fashionThe attackers lined men, women and children up against the walls and shot them,The ruthlessness of the
attack on Deir Yassin shocked Jewish and world opinion alike, drove fear and panic into the Arab population, and led to the flight of unarmed civilians from their homes all over the country. Israeli author, Simha Flapan, The Birth Of
Israel.

Was Deir Yassin the only act of this kind?
By 1948, the Jew was able not only to defend himself but to commit massive atrocities as well. Indeed, according to the former director of the Israeli army archives, in almost every Arab village occupied by us during the War of Independence, acts were committed which are defined as war crimes,such as murders, massacres, and rapes Uri Milstein, the authoritative Israeli military historian of the 1948 war, goes one step further, maintaining that every skirmish ended in a massacre of Arabs.  Norman Finkelstein, Image and
Reality of the Israel-Palestine Conflict.

3) "Ze (de Palestijnen) zijn op aanraden van Arabische landen zelf gevlucht uit angst voor wat men over de Joden vertelden aan deze mensen! Geschiedenis, niets pro Israel of anti Palestijnen, gewoon geschiedenis."

De Engelse schrijver Erskine Childers was in in 1958 te gast bij het department van buitenlandse zaken in Isral. Historisch genteresserd als hij was, vroeg om precieze documentatie van de bovengenoemde bewering. Hij kreeg niets van hen. Na zijn onderzoek vond hij nergens bewijs van de oproep van de Arabische landen om weg te trekken. Wel dringende aansporingen om vooral in hun plaats te blijven. Dit staat o.a. ook vermeld in het bovengenoemde boekje.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ach, ik vind het lief dat jullie zo voor mij opkomen hoor, maar ik trek mij dit niet aan, het zegt meer over de persoon zelf dan over mij, daar ga ik altijd van uit, en een kleine correctie  Ik ben geen man maar een vrouw  
> 
> Salerno*


En dat noem jij een kleine correctie???? Dat is een zware operatie hoor!!

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Bericht voor Salerno en andere genteresseerden:
> 
> De oude en nieuwe mythen waarmee de zionisten zich behendig bedienen wordt er lanzamerhand maar zeker onderhevig aan twijfel en ongeloofwaardigheid, zelfs onder prominente Joodse en Isralische geschiedschrijvers (zoals o.a., Benny Morris, Martin van Creveld, Ilan Papp, Tom Segev, Avi Slaim, Noam Chomsky, Maxime Rodinson, Alfred Lilienthal, Nathan Weinstock, Simha Flapan, Amnon Kapliouk). Deze mythen kom je weer terug in de door Salerno bovenvermelde dubieuze link "Geschiedenis in een notedop" (in pagina.nl) en in veel andere dubieuze sites waarmee sommige Pro-Isralische lieden aankomen om hun gelijk te staven.
> 
> Als je de bovengenoemde link/site en soortgelijke pro-zionistische websites vergelijkt met andere objectieve en onafhankelijke sites (waarvan ik een paar in mijn vorige bijdragen heb genoemd) dan zie je in deze laatst genoemde sites verschillende en degelijke controleerbare bronnen en citaten vermeld staan, wat je niet of nauwelijks bij de Pro-Isralische sites terugvindt . De weinige bronnen waaraan deze laatst genoemde kamp haar versie van de `geschiedenis' ontleent, komen voornamelijk voort uit de officile Isralische lezing die volgepropt is met feitenverdraiing en geschiedenisvervalsing .
> 
> Veel joodse en Israliche geschiedkundigen zijn het over eens dat de versie van de geschiedenis die Isral hardnekkig propageert, berust in feite op mythen en halve weerheden, wat de Palestijnse confraters (=ambtgenoot) allang wisten.
> 
> ...


Als je nu eens zou stoppen om daden in de schoenen van gehele bevolkingsgroepen te schuiven krijgt je betoog misschien meer kracht. Er zitten nl. wel waarheden in. 
Er zijn, ook nu nog Joden en Palestijnen die in vriendschap leven. Ongeacht wat hun getikte leiders zeggen. Dat is een kwestie van zelf keuzes maken en niet blind achter 1 of andere schreeuwlelijk aanlopen die daar alleen maar zelf beter van wil worden.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *SALERNO,
> 
> Wat een blunder, zeg! Iemand die zichzelf kritisch en realistisch noemt, en de gang van zaken onderzoekt en bestudeert zou niet op een bericht reageren voordat hij/zij de daarin vermelde bronnen goed heeft gelezen. Dat doe ik tenminste wel en dat doen veel kritische en ruimdenkende mensen waaronder veel joodse intellectuelen (zie de namen in mijn vorige bijdrage). Ze zijn zuiver van geweten en durven keuzes te maken op basis van degelijke en gegronde feiten, zelfs als dat leidt tot het partij kiezen voor een groep mensen, zoals de zwarten tijdens de Apartheidsregime of de gecoloniseerde volkeren tijdens het koloniale tijdperk of de Vietnamezen tijdens de VS-bezetting. Deze mensen zitten niet gevangen tussen objectiviteit en onpartijdigheid. Objectiviteit is geen synoniem van onpartijdigheid. Je kunt objectief zijn en tegelijkertijd partijdig zijn voor de onderdrukten, geterroriseerden en mensen die onrecht zijn aangedaan. En bovendien is het belachelijk, onlogisch en onrealistisch de beul met een slachtoffer te vergelijken. Goliath met David. Een van de machtigste legers ter wereld tot de tanden gewapend zijn met de meest modernste wapens (gevechtsvliegtuigen, Apache-helikopters, tanks, pantserwagens, bulldozers....) tegenover een handvol verzetstrijders met stenen en lichte wapens. De machtsverhouding is a-symmetrisch (=scheef en onevenwichtig). Daarom kun je niet allebei de schuld geven. Als er tussen twee evnwichtige legers wordt gevochten, zou je dat misschien wel doen. Maar dat is het niet. Bovendien wie heeft van wie het land beroofd? En wie is de bezetter. Als de bezetting en Israelische geweld ophoudt dan houdt het Palestijnse geweld vanzelf op. Dat hebben we in Zuid-Libanon gezien: Toen de bezetting ophield, hield het geweld op van de kant van de Libanezen. Ik heb al aan gegeven dat het land NA de 2e Infada "bezet"is, niet VOOR de 2e Infada! Dat het geweld ophield was logisch, er waren geen Palestijnse Militanten meer over, ergo, rust, voor iedereen! Israelirs nemen alleen geweld aan, ALS er weer eens iemand zichzelf opblaast tussen de gewone burgers, bussen, markten etc. dan nemen ze wraak, niet goed, ben ik het ook niet mee eens, maar het gebeurt, de 2e manier van aanvallen is om Hamas leden te liquideren dan maken ze ook gebruik van geweld! 
> 
> "Als je een klein jongen op straat ziet, dat mishandeld word door een reusachtige man en dat jongetje zich probeert te verdedigen met alles wat hij heeft, zul je hem helpen of gewoon langslopen alsof er niets aan de hand is. Dat doen helaas veel mensen hier in Nederland. Zo van: het gaat me niets aan. Laat ze maar elkaar afmaken." Ik ben niet zo, wie het ook is ik spring ertussen, en ook velen met mij! 
> En toen ik dit overigens zei, bedoelde ik het figuurlijk en niet letterlijk zoals je het begreep:
> "MAAR ook dat joodse kind dat wordt afgemaakt,. geslagen en vermorzeld met een grote steen, ook die, het is verdorie van beide kanten, daar heb ik het over, beide kanten! " Om welke joodse kind gaat het? Hoe kunnen de Palestijnen een kind met een steen vermorzelen en ze zitten gevangen tussen een muur? Zelfs de gecoloniseerde enclaves binnen de bezette gebieden zijn zwaar bewaakt met Isralisce soldaten.Dit was voor de 2e Infada, voordat de ergste ellende begon van de afgelopen jaren, toen is dat gebeurt, 2 jongetjes 1 Palestijn en 1 Israeli gingen naar school, de Israelische jongen is 2 dagen later gevonden, doodgeslagen met een grote steen, zijn gezicht was niet nauwelijks meer herkenbaar, 11 jaar was hij! En als een verzetstrijder het toch lukt deze enclaves te infiltreren, gebruikt ie geen stenen. Trouwens, Er vallen dagelijks doden aan de kant van de Palestijnen, maar dat zien we niet op de nederlandse tv. Ik persoonlijk vind dat je meer hoort en ziet over de aanvallen van de Israeliers dan die van de Palestijnen, als de Israeliers iets hebben gedaan krijg je dat dagen te horen, discussies volgen, als een Palestijn iets heeft gedaan, een korte vermelding en dan houdt het op! Er worden nog steeds op weerloze mensen geschoten en huizen verwoest hoewel er al weken geen aanslag gepleegd is binnen de zgn. groene lijn. Maar als er n Israeli wordt gedood, zien we overal in de nederlandse media. Hoe komt dat?
> 
> ...


Welk land geeft nu precieze documentatie aan buitenstaanders als zo'n land in staat van oorlog verkeerd???? Ik denk geen enkel land, toch, dus daar kijk ik niet vreemd van op, vind ik ook niet vreemd! 


Ik blijf bij mijn redenering, waar 2 kijven hebben 2 schuld, en dat zijn niet de bevolkingen, nee die zijn het slachtoffer ervan, het zijn de regeringen en militanten groeperingen van beide kanten!

----------


## Salim777

"Als je nu eens zou stoppen om daden in de schoenen van gehele bevolkingsgroepen te schuiven krijgt je betoog misschien meer kracht. Er zitten nl. wel waarheden in." 

Ten eerste, stop ik de wandaden van die getikte leiders niet in de schoenen van de gehele bevolkingsgroepen. Als je mijn berichten goed leest, dan zie je dat ik nl. Isralische schrijvers/historici noem die tegen de waazin van hun leiders zijn. Er zijn er ook veel activisten, groepen en vredebewegingen in Isral die voor de ontruiming van de bezette-gebieden pleiten. Want dat is de hoofdoorzaak van het huidig probleem. Maar helaas, deze mensen vormen nog steeds de minderheid. 

Aan de andere kant is de meerderheid van de Palestijnen voor een onafhankelijke staat in de bezette gebieden van na 1967 (ook hun leiders trouwens), conform de VN-resoluties 242 en 338 omtrent land in ruil voor vrede en repatriring van de vluchtelingen. Maar daar willen de achtereenvolgend Isralische regeringen niets van weten. En alleen door het aanvaarden van de zgn. groene lijn, hebben de Palestijnen ongeveer 78% van hun historisch vaderland opgegeven.

"Er zijn, ook nu nog Joden en Palestijnen die in vriendschap leven. Ongeacht wat hun getikte leiders zeggen. Dat is een kwestie van zelf keuzes maken en niet blind achter 1 of andere schreeuwlelijk aanlopen die daar alleen maar zelf beter van wil worden." 

Dit kan wel zeggen als die bevolkingsgroepen dezelfde kansen (een onafhankelijke staat) en min of meer dezelfde machtsverhouding hebben. Het gaat hier om een dominante bevolkingsgroep die hun dictaten en bevelen op de andere bevolkingsgroep willen laten gelden. Een vriendschap tussen een beul en zijn slachtoffer of tussen een heer en een slaaf kan nooit een echte vriendschap zijn. Tenzij deze vriendschap is gebaseerd op de erkenning dat de Palestijnen een grote onrecht zijn aangedaan en ingevolge hiervan alles doet om dit onrecht ongedaan te maken.

Een volk dat voor tirannen zwicht ...
zal meer dan lijf en goed verliezen:
dan dooft het licht... 
Hendrik Mattheus van Randwijk 

En dat doen de Palestijnen gelukkig niet.

Salim

----------


## Salim777

Als ik jou was Salerno, dan zou ikl ook de andere kant van het verhaal lezen (de geschiedenisversie van de Palestijnen) en me niet alleen beperken tot de Isralische versie. Google geeft min of meer beide versies (links/websites) weer. Maar andere opties zijn ook mogelijk. Probeer ook in Startpagina.nl de boptie alle zoekmachines te gebruiken. Misschien krijg je daardoor een evenwichtige kijk op de toestand in het Midden-Oosten.

Salim

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Als ik jou was Salerno, dan zou ikl ook de andere kant van het verhaal lezen (de geschiedenisversie van de Palestijnen) en me niet alleen beperken tot de Isralische versie. Google geeft min of meer beide versies (links/websites) weer. Maar andere opties zijn ook mogelijk. Probeer ook in Startpagina.nl de boptie alle zoekmachines te gebruiken. Misschien krijg je daardoor een evenwichtige kijk op de toestand in het Midden-Oosten.
> 
> Salim*



Salim, ik heb beide site's bekeken, zowel de Palestijnse pagina, alswel de Israelische Pagina, en het punt is bij mij (iedereen is verschillend) dat ik geen partij west te kiezen, niet voor de 1 en niet voor de ander, ik zit niet met weegschaaltjes klaar, of de 1 meer of minder heeft gemoord, of dat men minder of meer wapens heeft, of het wel of geen Israelirs en / of Palestijnen zijn, het enige wat ik van belang vind is dat wat ik zie gebeuren decenia lang, beide partijen zijn verkeerd bezig, en zolang beide partijen dit blijven doen, zal het never nooit veranderen, daarom is het ook nu nog steeds niet verandert, en geloof mij nu maar, er zal op deze manier nooit iets veranderen, En dat je mij zoveel weerwoord hoort geven betreffende (over) de Israeli, is gewoon omdat er hier al genoeg weerwoord wordt gegeven voor de Palestijnen, dus hoef ik dat niet ook nog eens te doen, het enige wat ik wil bereiken is dat men gaat inzien dat beide partijen verkeerd bezig zijn, en zeker, je gevoel gaat eerder naar die ene dan naar die andere partij, daar zijn wij mensen voor, maar net zo min dat wij niet willen dat men iedereen over 1 kam scheert mogen wij dat ook niet met anderen doen, nuance, gewoon, nuance erin brengen.
Er wordt leed vericht aan beide kampen aan de bevolkingen, en DAAR zit ik mee, al die weerloze kinderen mensen, die hier onder te lijden hebben van allebij de kanten, wat maakt het nu uit of de 1 een tank heeft en de ander raketten stuurt, dood en verderf wordt ermee gemaakt, en dat stuit mij tegen de borst, niemand in dit conflict is onschuldig, er is geen wel schuldige en niet schuldige partij, misschien druk ik mij niet goed genoeg uit hoor dat kan, maar ik hoop dat je een beetje begrijpt wat ik bedoel!

Salim, mensen, gewoon de mensen van deze wereld zijn belangrijk voor mij, en al die staatshoofden, profiteurs, machtswellustelingen, dieven en criminelen, kunnen voor mij het heelal in gestuurd worden, Of het nu Christelijken, Moslims, of Joden, Communisten of Atheisten zijn, het zijn allemaal "ratten" dit meen ik, zij zijn de bron van ellende over de gehele wereld!

Salerno

----------


## Salim777

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Salim, ik heb beide site's bekeken, zowel de Palestijnse pagina, alswel de Israelische Pagina, en het punt is bij mij (iedereen is verschillend) dat ik geen partij west te kiezen, niet voor de 1 en niet voor de ander, ik zit niet met weegschaaltjes klaar, of de 1 meer of minder heeft gemoord, of dat men minder of meer wapens heeft, of het wel of geen Israelirs en / of Palestijnen zijn, het enige wat ik van belang vind is dat wat ik zie gebeuren decenia lang, beide partijen zijn verkeerd bezig, en zolang beide partijen dit blijven doen, zal het never nooit veranderen, daarom is het ook nu nog steeds niet verandert, en geloof mij nu maar, er zal op deze manier nooit iets veranderen, En dat je mij zoveel weerwoord hoort geven betreffende (over) de Israeli, is gewoon omdat er hier al genoeg weerwoord wordt gegeven voor de Palestijnen, dus hoef ik dat niet ook nog eens te doen, het enige wat ik wil bereiken is dat men gaat inzien dat beide partijen verkeerd bezig zijn, en zeker, je gevoel gaat eerder naar die ene dan naar die andere partij, daar zijn wij mensen voor, maar net zo min dat wij niet willen dat men iedereen over 1 kam scheert mogen wij dat ook niet met anderen doen, nuance, gewoon, nuance erin brengen.
> Er wordt leed vericht aan beide kampen aan de bevolkingen, en DAAR zit ik mee, al die weerloze kinderen mensen, die hier onder te lijden hebben van allebij de kanten, wat maakt het nu uit of de 1 een tank heeft en de ander raketten stuurt, dood en verderf wordt ermee gemaakt, en dat stuit mij tegen de borst, niemand in dit conflict is onschuldig, er is geen wel schuldige en niet schuldige partij, misschien druk ik mij niet goed genoeg uit hoor dat kan, maar ik hoop dat je een beetje begrijpt wat ik bedoel!
> 
> Salim, mensen, gewoon de mensen van deze wereld zijn belangrijk voor mij, en al die staatshoofden, profiteurs, machtswellustelingen, dieven en criminelen, kunnen voor mij het heelal in gestuurd worden, Of het nu Christelijken, Moslims, of Joden, Communisten of Atheisten zijn, het zijn allemaal "ratten" dit meen ik, zij zijn de bron van ellende over de gehele wereld!
> 
> Salerno*


Salerno, 
Ten eerste: er is geen Palestina.pagina.nl maar wel Israel.pagina.nl. Dit is al n van het zoveelste bewijs dat de nederlandse media vr Israel zijn. Ze hebben jou niet echt nodig. Er zijn immers genoeg mensen in Nederland die het woord doen voor de Israeli's. Vroeger, na de stichting van de staat Israel was dat nog erger: heel Nederland stond achter Israel en nam men de mythen en halve waarheden klakkeloos over. En jij doet nu hetzelfde, want als je neutraal was dan zou je niet de geschiedsversie van de n verdedigen ten koste van een andere. Dan had je beide versies naast elkaar gezet en met elkaar vergeleken. Maar je wist niet beter. Je wist niet dat er een andere verhaal bestond. Of misschien wist je het wel, maar je raadpleegde het niet. En dat doen helaas veel nederlanders, inclusief de journalisten. Zie de websites die ik had genoemd in mijn reactie op je en op Reason.

Maar alleen het feit dat de Israeli's de feiten en gebeurtenissen hebben verdraaid ten gunste van hen verhaal, zegt al over de ongeloofvaardigheid en betrouwbaarheid van hun bronnen. Beginnend met "een land zonder volk voor een volk zonder land", gevolgd door "Palestijnse vluchtelingen hadden in 1948 vrijwillig hun land verlaten (twee tegenstrijdige beweringen), "deze vluchtelingen werden door Arabische landen opgeroepen hun land te verlaten","de Arabieren zijn alle oorlogen tegen Isral begonnen", "de Palestijnen zijn uit op de vernietiging van de joodse staat, ze willen ze de zee in drijven", "het ontstaan van de Palestijnse vluchtelingenprobleem is evenredig aan het verdreven van joden uit Arabische landen", "de Palestijnen (hetgeen een nieuw begrip is) bestaan niet. Die zijn door de Arabieren uitgevonden", "Barak wilde Arafat 97% van de bezette gebieden geven, maar de Palestijnse leider weigerde", ENZ, ENZ. De lijst is te lang om ze hier allemaal te vermelden.

Terwijl als je de andere versie van de geschiedenis onder de loep neemt, dan zie je dat deze versie overeenkomt met de bevindingen van de meeste historici (hetzij Arabisch, westers of joods/Isralisch). Deze versie wordt onderstund door allerlei degelijke, controleerbare betrouwbare bronnen, wat bij de andere versie min of meer ontbreekt.

Daarom stop ik mn kop niet in het zand zoals velen hier in Nederland doen, en ik deel niet de meningen a la Karreman" van: dat er 'no good or bad guys" is, dat de `waarheid in het midden ligt' of `waar er twee vechten hebben twee schuld'. Zoals ik al eerder aangaf, geschiedenis kent geen compromis tussen wat feitelijk en niet feitelijkl is. Een feit klopt of klopt niet en punt uit. Bronnen zijn er in overvloed om voor de een of andere versie te kiezen.

----------


## mc bugsy

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ali, met enige ontroering en respect heb ik dit stukje van jou gelezen, mijn beste CHAPEAU, wat een waarheid en wat een moed dit zo te schrijven, ik heb bewondering voor de woorden en de visie de duidelijke en eerlijke visie die jij hebt op de problematiek van vandaag de dag. 
> 
> salerno *



fuck amerika vriend  :auw:  
 :motorzaag:   :usa:   :motorzaag:  
 :motorzaag:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Salerno, 
> Ten eerste: er is geen Palestina.pagina.nl , Oh ja?????? Ga naar Google, toets Palestina in en Nederlandse pagina's, en voila, Palestina.pagina.nl!!! goed kijken!!! 
> 
> maar wel Israel.pagina.nl. Dit is al n van het zoveelste bewijs dat de nederlandse media vr Israel zijn. Ze hebben jou niet echt nodig. Er zijn immers genoeg mensen in Nederland die het woord doen voor de Israeli's. Vroeger, na de stichting van de staat Israel was dat nog erger: heel Nederland stond achter Israel en nam men de mythen en halve waarheden klakkeloos over. En jij doet nu hetzelfde, want als je neutraal was dan zou je niet de geschiedsversie van de n verdedigen, dit vindt ik niet aardig van je, ik heb je uitgelegd WAAROM ik er op deze manier op in ging, omdat iedereen op dit Forum al genoeg zaken opnoemt andersom, het enige wat ik heb willen bereiken is dat iedereen het van beide kanten gaat bekijken, beiden zijn schuldig, en AUB, zonder weegschaaltjes, de mensen die het leven laten kan het geen moer schelen of het een onsje meer of minder is en vooral van wie de kogel, bommen komen! ten koste van een andere. 
> 
> Dan had je beide versies naast elkaar gezet en met elkaar vergeleken. Maar je wist niet beter, sterker nog, ik weet het wel beter, en nog erger, ik ben 53 jaar en maak die ellende tussen die 2 al mijn hele leven zelf mee, ZONDER het te hoeven op te zoeken uit boeken! . 
> 
> Je wist niet dat er een andere verhaal bestond. Ik weet heel mijn leven al dat er 2 kanten aan het verhaal zitten en dat beide schuldig zijn aan de ontstane situatie van heden ten dagen! Het is heel Symplistisch te gaan redeneren dat ze daar weg moeten (de Israelirs) want dat gebeurt toch niet, dus zul je op een 1 of andere manier moeten proberen dat ze onderling een weg vinden met elkaar in plaats van tegen elkaar, nogmaals BEIDE!! 
> ...


Ik lees en zoek uit van beide kanten, mee gemaakt van jongsafaan, mensen gesproken van toen en nu uit beide gebieden, en zijn uiteenlopend net als hier op het Forum!

Waar 2 kijven hebben 2 schuld, het is gewoon zo, en iedereen weet dat zelf ook, het is een machtsvertoon van beide regeringen die de ander geen milimeterbreed wilt toegeven, leuker kan ik het niet maken, maar zo is het gewoon weg! Er waren van beide kanten verschillende oplossiongen maar als het van pietje kwam wilde jantje niet, en als het van jantje kwam wilde pietje niet, en dit is al decenia lang zo aan de gang, en zal zo nog decenia lang voortduren!

Haat, Agressiviteit, tunnelvisie, schuld schuiven naar anderen, de splinter in andermans ogen willen ontdekken al is het met een loep, en de balk in eigen ogen niet ontdekken, ach, dat is de mens door de eeuwen heen, dit soort visie's en gedrag heeft al duizenden jaren lang gezorgd voor oorlog, moord, wraak en ellende, niet zo soms???? EN heeft het ooit iets goeds voortgebracht, of woog al die dood en verderf op tegen het uiteindelijke behaalde???? In mijn ogen niet!

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Helemaal mee eens Salerno. Het is een oneindige spiraal van haat geweld wederzijds geworden. Een soort vicieuze cirkel. Er moet niet gekeken worden wie schuldig is, er moet gekeken worden hoe deze cirkel doorbroken kan worden.*



Dat is precies wat ik probeer de mensen te laten inzien, het heeft geen nut om te gaan debatteren hij doet dit, en zij doet dat, en daarom doen wij zo en zij doen daarom ook weer zo, wat schiet je ermee op??? Nada, niets, nog meer doden, nog meer geweld, nog meer haat.

Oplossingen vinden en er in Allah's/God's naam er een keer aan houden ten gunste van de bevolkingen en de kinderen hun toekomst, dat is de oplossing.

Salerno

----------


## Salim777

Bericht voor Salerno:




> "Oh ja?????? Ga naar Google, toets Palestina in en Nederlandse pagina's, en voila, Palestina.pagina.nl!!! goed kijken!!!"


Ik blijf toch bij mijn standpunt dat er geen `Palestina.pagina.nl' bestaat zoals we dat bij 'Isral.pagina.nl' kennen. 
Als je in Google zoekt, krijg je inderdaad 'Palestina.pagina.nl'. Maar als erop klikt, krijg je dan twee opties nl. `geschiedenis-in-kaart.pagina.nl'' en 'kranten-azie.pagina.nl'. Als je op de 1ste optie klikt krijg je een rubriekje 'Midden-Oosten' tevoorschijn. In dit rubriekje vind je min of meer een paar (pro)Isralische geschiedenis, en geen versie van de andere kant van het verhaal. En als je op de 2de optie klikt krijg je het rubriekje 'Palestina' te zien, waarin je overweegend Arabisch-geschreven (digitale) kranten te vinden zijn, die overigens weinigen hier in Nederland kan lezen.
Aan de andere kant vinden we bij de link `Israel.pagina.nl' het hele pagina dat gewijd is aan Isral. Om deze reden heb ik mijn twijfels over Google als objectieve zoekinstrument. Om een min of meer evenwichtige kijk op het conflict te hebben, zou ik eerder kiezen voor 'Startpagina of ''pagina.nl' door te kiezen voor de zoekmachine `Startpagina dochters' en Palestina erin te tikken. Je krijgt dan een overzicht te zien waarin je wel 'Israel.pagina.nl' vind, maar geen 'Palestina.pagina.nl'. Toch, vind je er gelukkig genoeg links die wel de werkelijke gang van zaken weergeeft. 




> "En jij doet nu hetzelfde, want als je neutraal was dan zou je niet de geschiedsversie van de n verdedigen, dit vindt ik niet aardig van je."


Ik ben niet neutraal. Daar heb je gelijk in, maar wel objectief. Ik verdedig de Palestijnse geschiedsverhaal omdat het op feiten berust. Feiten waarover iedereen -behalve de officile Israelische geschiedkundigen- het eens zijn. Als o.a. de volgende joodse/Isralische (geschied)schrijvers -die ik al in n van mn berichten heb genoemd- (Benny Morris, Martin van Creveld, Ilan Papp, Tom Segev, Avi Slaim, Noam Chomsky, Maxime Rodinson, Alfred Lilienthal, Nathan Weinstock, Simha Flapan, Amnon Kapliouk) en de volgende joodse/Isralische organisaties en vredegroeperingen (Jews for justice in the Middle East, Not In My Name, Gush Shalom, Jewish Voice for Peace, Jewish Unity for a Just Peace, Jews for Justice For Palestinian, Jewish Voices against Israels' Occupation of Palistinian Territories, ICAHD en veel meer) en van al die verslagen van mensenrechten organisaties (zoals de VN-veiligheidsraad en VN-mensenrechten commissie, Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch, B'tselem, etc.) over de gepleegde oorlogsmisdaden en mensenrechtenschendigen jegens Palestijnen door Israel, dan rest mij niets anders dan het recht en de waarheid te verdedigen tegen het onrecht, leugens en machtmisbruik. 

"If you care about truth, and not just what you've been told all your life, then you may come to believe, as we have, that one of the greatest injustices the world has ever known has been done to the Palestinian people." Bron: Cactus48.com.

Daarom ben/was ik altijd tegen Apartheid, nazisme/fascisme, extremisme, imperialisme/colonialisme... en daarom ben ik ook tegen het Zionisme. "In short, Zionism was based on a faulty, colonialist world-view that the rights of the indigenous inhabitants didn't matter. The Arabs'opposition to Zionism wasn't based on anti-Semitism but rather on a totally reasonable fear of the dispossession of their people", lezen we in het bookje "The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict" door `Jews for Justice in the Middle East'. Ik ben het met hen eens. Want waarom is/was men anders tegen Apartheid en niet tegen het Zionisme. Waarom verdedigt men de slachtoffers van Apartheid en niet de slachtoffers van het Zionisme?! Waarom vrdedigt men de slachtoffers in Darfour en niet de Palestijnse slachtoffers?! Dat vind ik uiterst hypocriet. 




> "ENNNNNNNNNNNN, heb jij het van die andere kant ook allemaal gecontroleerd???? en na gechecked???? Wie was Arafat eigenlijk, uit welk nest kwam hij, wat was zijn Utopie???? stak hij niet onder stoelen of banken hoor!!"


Ik heb het niet allemaal gecontroleerd, maar wel verschillende bronnen van verschilende mensen uit verschillende religieuze en/of culturele achtergrond (vooral boeken) geraadpleegd, en telkens weer komt hetzelfde verhaal naar voren. 
Je vraagt wie Arafat was? Arafat was iemand die heeft geprobeert zijn volk uit de vergetelheid te halen, iemand die opkwam voor de rechtvaardigheid en zelfbeschikkingsrecht van zijn volk. Zijn utopie was een staat te stichten waarin iedereen (Arabische moslims/christenen, joden en andere minderheden) met elkaar in vrede leven en gelijkwaardig worden behandeld. Dit integenstelling tot het Zionisme dat alleen joden in Palestina wil laten vestigen. Als je nog meer wil weten over Arafat, dan raad ik je aan de volgende website te raadplegen: http://www.jewishvoiceforpeace.org/r...es/Arafat.html 




> "Het is heel Symplistisch te gaan redeneren dat ze daar weg moeten (de Israelirs) want dat gebeurt toch niet".


Wie wil ze weg? Niemand wil dat. De minderheid die dat willen, willen een staat hebben waarin iedereen samenleeft en niet alleen joden zoals de leer der Zionisten propageert. 




> "Waar 2 kijven hebben 2 schuld, het is gewoon zo, en iedereen weet dat zelf ook, het is een machtsvertoon van beide regeringen die de ander geen milimeterbreed wilt toegeven, leuker kan ik het niet maken, maar zo is het gewoon weg!"


Waarom zeg je dit niet over Kosovo, Sebrinica, Darfour, Amerikaanse invasie in Vietnam, Apartheid van Zuid-Africa, enz.? Het palestijnse geweld is een gevolg en geen oorzaak. De oorzaak van al die ellende ligt simpelweg in de bezetting en de daarbij gepaard gaande bloedige onderdrukking. Zodra de bezetting voorbij is en de Palestijnen hun onafhankelijke staat hebben gesticht, stopt het geweld vanzelf. Dat is gebeurd in Zuid-Libanon, met Egypte en Jordani, dus waarom niet met de Palestijnen?
Ik zou graag hebben gewild dat er een staat kwam voor beide volkeren op hetzelfde stukje land, zoals veel Palestijnen en anti-zionistische krachten in Isral hadden gewild. Maar door het racistische karakter van het Zionisme (die geen democratie duldt waarin de meerderheid van de bevolking niet-joods is), is er geen andere uitweg dan een 2-staten oplossing te aanvaarden, gebaseerd op de VN-resoluties 242 en 338. De Palestijnen hebben dat al lang aanvaard, en het is nu aan de Isralische regering om dat eindelijk te doen. Sharon met zijn regering heeft deze optie echter categorisch van de hand gewezen: "The West Bank and Gaza will not be, not now, and not in the future, a Palestinian state".

En zolang wij (als publieke opinie) niets doen dan of de Palestijnen van alles de schuld te geven (paradigma 1) of beiden als schuldigen aan te wijzen (paradigma 2), ipv onze regeringen op hun verantwoordelijkheid aan te spreken om Isral onder druk te zetten (zoals het geval was met Zuid-Afrika tijdens Apartheid of tijdens de Vietnam-oorlog). En Zolang dit land de internationale conventies en VN-resoluties aan haar laars lapt, zullen we nooit vrede in het Midden-Oosten hebben, met alle gevolgen van dien: meer radicalisering, extremisme en fanatisme.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Bericht voor Salerno:
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=darkblue]Ik blijf toch bij mijn standpunt dat er geen `Palestina.pagina.nl' bestaat zoals we dat bij 'Isral.pagina.nl' kennen. 
> Als je in Google zoekt, krijg je inderdaad 'Palestina.pagina.nl'. Maar als erop klikt, krijg je dan twee opties nl. `geschiedenis-in-kaart.pagina.nl'' en 'kranten-azie.pagina.nl'.
> 
> Je hebt gelijk, het verbaasde mij, want toen ik ruim anderhalf jaar geleden daarop was, was het een normaal uitziende pagina, dit verbaasde mij ten zeerste! 
> ...


 Dit laatste stukje ligt aan beide, beide zijn fanatiek, extremistisch en radicaal, hetgeen betrekking heeft op de resoluties, heb ik al uitgelegd aan je boven! de 1 is een staat die de dingen doen, de ander millitanten en die kun je niet aanwijzen (zeer slim, toch??) 


Salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Dit laatste stukje ligt aan beide, beide zijn fanatiek, extremistisch en radicaal, hetgeen betrekking heeft op de resoluties, heb ik al uitgelegd aan je boven! de 1 is een staat die de dingen doen, de ander millitanten en die kun je niet aanwijzen (zeer slim, toch??) 
> 
> 
> Salerno*


Wat ik niet begrijp aan deze discussie is het volgende:
Iedere keer tref ik aan dat er een kant gekozen wordt en vanuit deze kant alle gruwelijkheden in de schoenen geschoven worden van de andere kant, incl. de gruwelijkheden die men zelf begaat. Centraal hierin staat, aan beide zijden vaak de geloofsovertuiging. Het is blijkbaar makkelijker om het woord broeder te gebruiken, dan kritisch naar opvattingen en daden te kijken en daar vanuit een eigen standpunt te vormen.
Kortzichtigheid en blind achter haatpredikers aanlopen is de bron van alle ellende aan beiden zijden. De geweldspiraal wordt op deze wijze in stand gehouden en men blijft alle middelen aangrijpen om de onrust en tegenstellingen te voeden.
De machthebbers blijven zo vast in het zadel en verrijken zich op schandalige wijze. (of dacht je dat Arafat dat miljard op zijn rekening bij elkaar heeft gespaard met zijn PLO-salaris?, hetzelfde geldt overigens voor diverse Israelische politici).

Ik vraag mij iedere keer weer af of de tegenstellingen werkelijk zo groot zijn dat deze mensen niet in vrede tussen elkaar kunnen leven. Ik ben er bijna van overtuigd dat dat gewoon mogelijk is..............zonder de verderfelijke invloed van de haatpredikers. Dat zij het geloof misbruiken voor hun doeleinden, daarvoor moeten zij zich straks verantwoorden.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Wat ik niet begrijp aan deze discussie is het volgende:
> Iedere keer tref ik aan dat er een kant gekozen wordt en vanuit deze kant alle gruwelijkheden in de schoenen geschoven worden van de andere kant, incl. de gruwelijkheden die men zelf begaat. 
> 
> Sorry, maar dat is niet wat ik doe, en zeker niet wat ik bedoel en/of uitlok, ik heb al meerdere malen gezegd dat er genoeg mensen op het Forum zijn die alleen maar "pro"Palestijnse zinnen neerpennen, en daarom voel ik mij geroepen de zaken (menselijkerwijs gesproken, NIET politiek gezien) de zaken van de andere kant eens te bezien, niet meer en niet minder, ik schuif de gedane fouten en gruwelheden niet in de schoenen van de andere partij, net zo min als dat ik dat andersom zou/zal doen. 
> 
> Centraal hierin staat, aan beide zijden vaak de geloofsovertuiging. Het is blijkbaar makkelijker om het woord broeder te gebruiken, dan kritisch naar opvattingen en daden te kijken en daar vanuit een eigen standpunt te vormen.Nou, dat is dus nu wat ik bedoel de hele tijd, religieus, en misbruik maken van het broederschap etc. en er beide niet voor open staan voor het leed van de ander, want hoe je het ook draait of keert de joden en palestijnen zijn nu eenmaal broeders, het enige verschil is het geloof, NADA mas! 
> 
> 
> ...


 Als de machthebbers eens allemaal naar huis zouden worden gestuurd en er een frisse wind zou waaien door beide gebieden met mensen die WERKELIJK ge3lovig zijn en in de liefde van Allah/God zouden geloven, dan pas zou het misschien eens op gaan houden, maar zolang al die aasgierren daar zitten en zichzelf over de ruggen van de bevolkingen zich verrijken, kunnen we het schudden! 


salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Als de machthebbers eens allemaal naar huis zouden worden gestuurd en er een frisse wind zou waaien door beide gebieden met mensen die WERKELIJK ge3lovig zijn en in de liefde van Allah/God zouden geloven, dan pas zou het misschien eens op gaan houden, maar zolang al die aasgierren daar zitten en zichzelf over de ruggen van de bevolkingen zich verrijken, kunnen we het schudden! 
> 
> 
> salerno*


Ik wilde mij alleen in de discussie mengen. Dit was geen reactie tegen jou.
Ik geloof dat als de opruiers aan beide zijden buitenspel gezet worden, die muur zo afgebroken kan worden en de mensen er achter komen dat ze hetzelfde zijn. (geen 2 geloven hebben nl zoveel overeenomsten als het jodendom en de islam)

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik wilde mij alleen in de discussie mengen. Dit was geen reactie tegen jou.
> Ik geloof dat als de opruiers aan beide zijden buitenspel gezet worden, die muur zo afgebroken kan worden en de mensen er achter komen dat ze hetzelfde zijn. (geen 2 geloven hebben nl zoveel overeenomsten als het jodendom en de islam)*


sorry, je hebt gelijk, ik zag het pas later, maar wij zijn het in ieder geval eens met elkaar!

salerno

----------


## miss piggy

Beste Hafty,

"Mahendi man sal fik"

Alles wat we te zien krijgen via t.v. en horen op de radio is allemaal een grote poppenkast.

Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat er meer is dan men wil laten zien en horen.

Dit was voor de Bush een legitioeme reden om aan te vallen...en de hele wereld die toekijkt

dus om terug te komen op het verhaal van degene die deze topic geopend heeft:

In alle lagen van de bevolking heerst corruptie dus aan ons de burgers om ons stem te laten gelden.
Nou is het in sommige landen helaas bijna onmogelijk maar ik sterf liever voor hetgeen waar ik voor sta dan te moeten leven onder een regime waar ik absoluut niet voor ga.

Maha salama

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door miss piggy_ 
> *Beste Hafty,
> 
> "Mahendi man sal fik"
> 
> Alles wat we te zien krijgen via t.v. en horen op de radio is allemaal een grote poppenkast.
> 
> Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat er meer is dan men wil laten zien en horen.
> 
> ...



Als men er nu eens van bewust raakt dat politiek NIETS met geloof te maken heeft.Dat zou heel wat ellende schelen.Wees realistisch.Het feit blijft dat Allah bij bijna elke oorlog betrokken raakt. Ik begrijp dit niet.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door miss piggy_ 
> *Beste Hafty,
> 
> "Mahendi man sal fik"
> 
> Alles wat we te zien krijgen via t.v. en horen op de radio is allemaal een grote poppenkast.
> 
> Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat er meer is dan men wil laten zien en horen.
> 
> ...



Als men er nu eens van bewust raakt dat politiek NIETS met geloof te maken heeft.Dat zou heel wat ellende schelen.Wees realistisch.Het feit blijft dat Allah bij bijna elke oorlog betrokken raakt. Ik begrijp dit niet.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door miss piggy_ 
> *Beste Hafty,
> 
> "Mahendi man sal fik"
> 
> Alles wat we te zien krijgen via t.v. en horen op de radio is allemaal een grote poppenkast.
> 
> Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat er meer is dan men wil laten zien en horen.
> 
> ...



Als men er nu eens van bewust raakt dat politiek NIETS met geloof te maken heeft.Dat zou heel wat ellende schelen.Wees realistisch.Het feit blijft dat Allah bij bijna elke oorlog betrokken raakt. Ik begrijp dit niet.

----------


## Salim777

[GLOW=darkblue]Salerno,

Ik kan niet zo met je blijven discussiren. Ik heb wat beters te doen en ik heb geen tijd voor mensen die te eigenwijs en te eigenzinnig zijn en niet eens de moeite nemen om de bronnen te lezen die ik in mijn vorige berichten heb genoemd. Ik kan evenmin in discussie gaan met iemand die zegt dat ie niet voor de een of de ander is, maar tegelijkertijd overtuigd is van zijn gelijk dat de tegenpartij (Isral) gelijk heeft:[/GLOW] 

[GLOW=royalblue]"De Israelis verdreven ze niet uit het land, dat waren de Arabieren die hen vertelde dat de Joden kinderen aten en vrouwen als slaven namen en mannen spietsten, maar goed, lezen heel veel lezen!!!"[/GLOW] 
"Ze zijn op aanraden van Arabische landen zelf gevlucht uit angst voor wat men over de Joden vertelden aan deze mensen! Geschiedenis, niets pro Israel of anti Palestijnen, gewoon geschiedenis" 

Over burgeroorlog in Libanon. De woorden tussen haakjes is een toelichting van mij: 

"Dat is geen grote leugen (dat PLO leden in Libanon achterbleven tijdens de Isralische invasie in 1982) dat is helaas waar, zoals ik je het al vertelde men heeft het van zeer nabij moeten meemaken, is gewoon echt waar, ook ik heb aan dit getwijfeld vroeger, totdat ik alles ging onderzoeken," 

"Die waren niet vertrokken, ze hadden een verdrag getekend maar een groep heeft dat aan hun laars gelapt, om op deze manier martelaren te creeeren voor hun zaak!"  

Terwijl het andersom is. Het zijn juist de Israli's die het verdrag hadden geschonden door West-Beiroet in te vallen. In het verdrag was overeengekomen dat de PLO Libanon verlaat en dat Isral West-Beiroet niet binnentrekt. Maar Isral kwam met een excuus dat er PLO leden achterbleven om toch binnen te trekken en een massamoord in Sabra en Shatilla en elders te plegen, want voor de Israli's zijn kennelijk alle Palestijnen "terroristen", niet alleen mannen, maar ook baby's, kinderen, vrouwen en bejaarden. 

"Het opblazen van woningen van mensen die direct familie zijn van mensen die zichzelf hebben opgeblazen temidden van burgers in israel, dus ook een vorm van zelfverdediging, toch??" 

Dit heet collectieve straf. Als er een iemand een gewapend actie tegen de militairen en colonisten in de bezette gebieden of zichzelf opblaasd of een raket wordt afgevuurd in de bijheid van een een huis of wijk moet iedereen ontgelden, zelfs de natuur en de dieren. Wat hebben de directe familie ermee te maken? Vertel me a.u.b niet dat die families hun kinderen sturen om zichzelf op te blazen, zoals de Israli's blijven beweren! Want dat slaat nergens op. Wie zou zijn kinderen dood willen hebben? En dit alles noem je zelfverdediging! De feiten worden op deze manier op de kop gezet. 

Stel nou dat ik bij je kom met mijn gezin en bij je gewapenderhand in trek, en je kinderen van je huis verjaag en je bezittingen onteigen. Zelfs de enige kamer waar je in rust wil gelaten worden, wordt bezet en geterroriseerd door mij en mijn gezin (lees soldaten + colonisten). Zou je dat leuk vinden? Zou je ze in dit geval je ander wang toekeren? Wees realistisch en draai de rollen niet om. Het zijn Palestijnen die zichzelf verdedigen en niet andersom. En dat soms ook Isralische burgers door het Palestijns geweld omkomen, komt voort uit wanhoop, vernedering, dagelijkse terreur, blokkades, vernietiging van huizen, gewassen en bomen. Deze gang van zaken was vr de Intifada, en hetzelfde patroon heerst nog steeds tot de dag van vandaag, howel er geen aanslagen meer worden gepleegd binnen de zgn. groene lijn. 


"Ik heb al aan gegeven dat het land NA de 2e Infada "bezet"is, niet VOOR de 2e Infada! Dat het geweld ophield was logisch, er waren geen Palestijnse Militanten meer over, ergo, rust, voor iedereen! Israelirs nemen alleen geweld aan, ALS er weer eens iemand zichzelf opblaast tussen de gewone burgers, bussen, markten etc. dan nemen ze wraak" 

De Palestijnse bezette gebieden, zijn al vanaf 1967 bezet. Dus wat klets je nou? Sinds die tijd worden Palestijnen doodgeschoten (zowel door soldaten als door de gewapende colonisten), vernederd, willekeurig gevangen genomen en gemarteld (zelfs kinderen), hun land onteigend, hun gewassen vernietigd, hun woning met de grond gelijk gemaakt, hun babies laat sterven bij checkpoints,enz. Het geweld hield op voor de Israli's en niet voor Palestijnen. Zelfmoordaanslagen zijn al lang niet voorgekomen, maar Palestijnse slachtoffers vallen nog steeds, en dagelijks. Of tellen de Palestijne doden soms niet voor je? Het zijn geen mensen in je ogen. Het is echt triest en schande dat je zo denkt. Zowel vanuit humanistische als Islamitische optiek is dat verwerpelijk. Je ziet het geweld alleen als Isralische slachtoffers vallen, anders is er rust.

Als reactie op een fragment uit het boekje `The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict' Over de massamoord in Deir Yassin, schrijf je het volgende:  
"Ik heb sterke twijfels hieraan, het is 100 % de andere kant op als wat ik heb gelezen op google, en boeken, en op verschillende site's, als dit zo verschillend is, dan zal de waarheid hoogstwaarschijnlijk ergens in het midden liggen!" Tegelijkertijd beweer je dat je het boekje al lang hebt gelezen en dat je de andere kant van het verhaal wel kent. 

Dus i.p.v. je verhaal met degelijke bronnen te onderbouwen, kom je aan met zulke nietszeggende retoriek als: "ik weet het wel beter, en nog erger, ik ben 53 jaar en maak die ellende tussen die 2 al mijn hele leven zelf mee, ZONDER het te hoeven op te zoeken uit boeken!".  

In je laatste bericht schrijf je verder: 
"Arafat, was allereerst GEEN Palestijn maar een Egyptenaar, Arafat was de grond;legger voor de hedendaagse stijl van het Terrorisme, als we geen Arafat hadden gehad zouden de twintouwers/Madrid/Berrslan etc, niet gebeurd zijn, Arafat was een Terrorist die zijn gekweekte haat opgevoerd door zijn peetoom de groot moeftie van Jeruzalem (door iedereen bekend als de big Friend van Adolf.H.) Hij verblikte of verbloosde niet als hij opdracht gaf om een schoolbus vol kleine kinderen op te laten blazen, geen grap Salim, werkelijk waar gebeurd, dus je moet die man niet zo ophemelen, dat is hij niet waard, hij is net zo fout als BV Sharon die opdracht geeft om onschuldige neer te knallen!" 

Sorry, Je bent net zo bezig als de Israli's doen met het verdraaien van feiten en vertellen van halvewaarheden. Ten eerste: het feit dat iemand ergens anders is geboren dan zijn land van herkomst en dan opgroiet in dat land, kun je hem de identiteit van zijn ouders niet ontnemen. Als een Marokkaan in Nederland is geboren uit Marokkaanse ouders en opgroeit in Marokko wordt ie gerekent als Marokkaanse staatsburger of niet? Natuurlijk wel. Dat was precies het geval met Arafat. Zijn ouders en zijn voorvaders komen ook allemaal uit Palestina. Aan de andere kant komen de meeste Isralische leiders niet uit Palestina, en dat geldt ook voor de meeste oude garde Israli's die naar dit land zijn geimmigreerd. Het is gewoon te gek voor woorden om de afkomst Arafat in twijfel te trekken, terwijl het eerde andersom is. Ten tweede: het is eerder het westen en Isral die het terrorisme hebben uitgevonden door andere volkeren uit te moorden en uit te buiten tijdens het colonialisme, terwijl het daarvr vrij rustig was in die regio onder de Ottomaanse heerschappij. De europeanen waren tegelijkertijd verwikkeld onderling in bloedige strijd. De pioniers der Zionisten begonnen met hun terreur jegens Arabieren al aan het eind van de 19de eeuw toen de eerste golf immigranten het land binnenstroomden. Een van deze pioniers, Achad Ham, wees toen al op de wrede en onhumane optredens van de colonisten. In het verslag van zijn reis wees hij op het belangrijkste probleem waar de zionisten voor stonden. "Palestina", zo stelde hij met nadruk, "is geen onbewoond land en het kan slechts woonplaats bieden aan een heel klein gedeelte van de joden die verspreid over de wereld leven. Zij die zich in Palestina gaan vestigen, moeten vr alles zorgen de vriendschap van de Palestijnen te winnen, door hen hoffelijk en met eerbied tegemoet te treden. Maar wat doen onze broeders in Palestina? Juist het tegendeel! Knechten waren zij in het land van hun verbanning, en plotseling bevinden zij in een vrijheid zonder beperking, een onbeteugelde vrijheid zoals die alleen in Turkije te vinden is. Deze plotselinge verandering heeft in hen een neiging tot despotisme doen ontstaan, zoals altijd gebeurt, wanneer een knecht aan de macht komt. Zij behandelen de Arabieren met vijandigheid en wreedheid, doen hun rechten tekort op een onrechtelijke wijze, beledigen hen zonder enige reden en beroemen zich dan nog op zulke daden; en niemand komt op tegen deze verachtelijke en gevaarlijke neiging.... Wij denken dat Arabieren allemaal wilden zijn die als dieren leven en niet begrijpen wat er rondom hen gebeurt. Maar dat is een grote vergissing." Ondanks deze waarschuwingen, gingen de colonisten door met hun optredens. Ze cultiveerden onder elkaar en bij hun kinderen afkeer en zelfs haat tegen alles wat Arabisch was. 
Ik weet niet zoveel over die Mufti waarover je het hebt, maar als hij banden zou hebben met de nazi's is hij niet de enige. De Zionisten die menen dat Hitler hun vijand nr.1 is, hebben ook zo'n band gehad (zie: http://www.jewsagainstzionism.com/re....cfm?catCode=1). Het verbaasd me ook niet gezien de gelijkenis tussen de twee ideologies die de eigen soort superieur aan anderen vinden en het land daarom gezuiverd moet worden (goyim rien) van heidenen-Arabieren. Daarna begonnen de drie militaire organisaties der zionisten (Hagana, Irgoen en Stern) -waarvan de meeste leiders in de Isralische regeringen zaten- hun terroristische acties tegen de Arabieren en de Britten. Toen de Engelsen weggingen werden gruwelijke slachtingen onder de Palestijnen verricht door deze drie samenwerkende zionistische groeperingen, zoals in: Deir Yassin, Qibya, Kafr Qasem. Alle dorpen worden verwoest en met de grond gelijk gemaakt en de bewoners gedwongen om het land te vluchten. 

Als je nou de website hebt gelezen over Arafat, dan had je niet de bovenstaande onzin uitgehaald. Daarin wordt Arafat niet opgehemeld, maar een kritische en realistische kijk op zijn persoon gegeven, vrij van myths en halvewaarheden zoals je doet. Des te meer een aanwijzing dat je de andere kant van het verhaal niet echt goed kent. 

Je schrijft verder over de resolutie 242 en 338 het volgende: 
"De Palestijnen (regering) hebben dat niet ervaard, sorry, anders hadden wij die problemen niet gehad tot nu toe daar! Net zo min als de Israelirs dit aanvaarden! " 

Terwijl de PLO allang in 1988 de staat Isral erkende binnen de grenzen van voor 1967 en het geweld veroordeelde conform de VN-resolutie 242 (land in ruil voor vrede). Als je de website over Arafat had gelezen -naast het boekje in cactus48.com- dan had je dit misschien niet geschreven. Wat de resolutie 338 betreft, gaat het over de repatriring van de vluchtelingen, dus het is ondenkbaar dat de Palestijnen hem niet aanvaarden. Er zijn trouwens nog tientallen resoluties die Isral (en Amerika met het gebruik van de Veto's) aan hun laars hebben gelapt. Nogmaals, als je de andere kant van het verhaal kent, dan had je misschien niet de moeite genomen om zoveel onzins te schrijven.

Je zou misschien kunnen zeggen dat omdat de Isralische geschiedsversie in dit forum onbelicht is en je ze daarom in de verdediging neemt. Wat een onzin, ik zie dat ik hier de enige ben die de geschiedenis van het conflict min of meer ken zoals het hoort te zijn. Bovendien, als je neutraal was , zoals je beweert (en wat niet het geval is gezien de bovenstaande) en aan sommige sraelische feiten twijfelt, waarom blijf je hun nog verdedigen? Als je je iemand op leugens betrapt, zou je alles wat hij vertelt met een korreltje zout nemen? Waarom doe je dat dan niet? In plaats daarvan blijf je volhouden dat ze gelijk hebben. Als je neutraal was, waarom verdedig je de Palestijnen niet in de meeste Nederlandse online forums, waarin hun verhaal onbelicht is?

Wat ik heb gemerkt van je schrijven is dat je aanvankelijk de Arabieren alle schuld in de schoenen probeert te schuiven (paradigma 1). Langzamerhand, toen je geconfronteerd werd door de andere kant van het verhaal, begon je op te schuiven naar paradigma 2 (zowel de Arabieren als de Israli's/Amerikanen schuldig zijn, maar de Arabieren zijn nog meer schuldig) en soms ook `pendelen' tussen de twee kijkhoudingen. 
Deze opschuiving in kijhouding jegens het conflict is al in 1982 begonnen, toen het westen inzag dat de Isralische slachtofferrol niet met de werkelijkheid (massamoord in Sabra en Shatilla) te verenigen. Daarvr stond bijna iedereen pal achter Isral tegen de `barbaarse' Arabieren/moslims.
Het zal nog heel lang duren (misschien 10, 20, 30 jaar of langer) voordat men inziet dat het Zionisme veel ellende en lijd onder beide bevolkingen heeft veroorzaakt die niet snel zo helen. Precies zoals het heel lang heeft geduurd om Apartheid af te schaffen in Zuid-Afrika.

----------


## salerno

[








[

Hoe vaak ik ook zeg, hoe vaak ik ook uitleg, jij wil maar niet begrijpen wat mijn beweegredenen zijn, ik trek geen partij voor israel, ik trek ook geen partij voor de palestijnen, de laatste wordt al door velen hier op de site en op het Forum geholpen en verdedigd, DAT IS en BLIJFT mijn enige reden en motivatie om ook de ANDERE kant te belichten, ik heb geen zin in een ja/nee spelletje met jou hierover, Arafat IS een GEBOREN Egyptenaar!!! Arafat IS in mijn optiek de allereerste echte Terrorist geweest, Arafat IS een dief van zijn eigen Bevolkingsgelden die op ZIJN bankrekening staan/stonden!, Arafat IS DE peetzoon van dde groot moeftie van Jeruzalem die de VRIEND was van Adolf H. en die zijn voorbeeld was! wat de Israerli's doen keur ik absoluut fout, MAAR ook wat de Palestijnen doen! (althans de millitanten, niet de gewone bevolking!)

Israel krijgt resoluties aan z'n laars vanwege dat er Militair wordt aangevallen, DIT kan men met Palestina niet doen, omdat Arafat zich beroepte op het FEIT dat hij geen controle had over de militante groeperingen en dat de Palestijnse overheid deze zaken die gebeurde afkeurden! ZODOENDE heeft Palestina nooit echte resoluties gekregen alleen maar tikjes op de vingers, waarna Arafat weer beterschap toonde! en dat uiteraard niet kon waarmaken!
Kijk nu maar weer eens, Palestina en Israel willen over een accord gaan praten en wat is het resultaat????? NIET van de bevolking maar wederom van de militante groeperingen???? juist ja, bom aanvallen, schieten, zelfmoord!
Zou Palestina echt vrede willen, dan zou men aan de bevolking moeten denken en die militanten eruit gooien, zodat men daadwerkelijk om de tafel kan gaan zitten en praten, ALS DAN nog mocht blijken dat er geen vrede komt, ja dan kunnen we met z'n alle voor de volle 100 procent concluderen dat Israel domweg niet wilt!

En ik eigenwijs??? Ja, zeker weten, heel erg eigenwijs, en dat heeft mij heel ver gebracht in het leven, gelukkig dat ik zo eigenwijs ben! Ik vind het een zeer goede eigenschap, geen meeloper dus, ik ben geen kuddedier daardoor!

En dat ik 53 jaar ben en deze ellende al vanaf mijn vroegste jeugd meemaak is een feit, mag dat niet gezegd worden dan, of je iets van kleins af aan meemaak of dat je het moet leren uit een boek is een levensgroot verschil, wist je dat niet, een oude Nederlandse gezegde!!! DE BESTE STUURLUI (BOEKJES MENSEN IN DIT GEVAL!) STAAN AAN WAL, en wat betekend dat mensen die er niet bij zijn, niet hebben meegemaakt maar het alleen maar uit de boeken hebben weten het altijd beter!

Ik weet niets beter, ik weet alleen wat ik door de decenia heen heb meegemaakt, gehoord, gelezen, gezien en beleefd!

Beiden zijn fout, en beiden geven niet toe, en beiden zijn uit op macht, en beide volkeren zijn hiervan de dupe!

Salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als er een akkoord dichterbij komt gooien alle militante organisaties weer roet in het eten. Zij zijn niet gebaat met vrede en stabiliteit. Mensen gaan zichzelf dan ontwikkelen en daar zijn zij niet bij gebaat.

Wat nog wel eens onderbelicht wordt is dat de militanten ook een enorme druk uitoefenen op de eigen bevolking. De schrik van veel Palestijnse ouders is dat hun kinderen geronseld worden en opgeleid als zelfmoordenaar. Mensen durven niets te zeggen en worden onderdrukt door deze misdadigers. Met de kalashnikov in de hand en bivakmuts op het hoofd.

Het is een zaak van de Palestijnen zelf om van hen af te komen. Anders moet er hulp van buitenaf komen om deze moordenaars te elimineren. Moordenaars van hun eigen volk!

Gaat er nu bij niemand een lampje branden als je leest dat Arafat honderden miljoenen op zijn bankrekeing heeft staan en zijn westerse weduwe het er nu lekker van gaat nemen met het geld dat voor het Palestijnse volk bedoelt was? Dit geld was bedoelt voor de wederopbouw en geschonken door de VN en EU! Mensen wordt wakker en laat je niet voor het oorlogskarretje spannen.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Als er een akkoord dichterbij komt gooien alle militante organisaties weer roet in het eten. Zij zijn niet gebaat met vrede en stabiliteit. Mensen gaan zichzelf dan ontwikkelen en daar zijn zij niet bij gebaat.
> 
> Wat nog wel eens onderbelicht wordt is dat de militanten ook een enorme druk uitoefenen op de eigen bevolking. De schrik van veel Palestijnse ouders is dat hun kinderen geronseld worden en opgeleid als zelfmoordenaar. Mensen durven niets te zeggen en worden onderdrukt door deze misdadigers. Met de kalashnikov in de hand en bivakmuts op het hoofd.
> 
> Het is een zaak van de Palestijnen zelf om van hen af te komen. Anders moet er hulp van buitenaf komen om deze moordenaars te elimineren. Moordenaars van hun eigen volk!
> 
> Gaat er nu bij niemand een lampje branden als je leest dat Arafat honderden miljoenen op zijn bankrekeing heeft staan en zijn westerse weduwe het er nu lekker van gaat nemen met het geld dat voor het Palestijnse volk bedoelt was? Dit geld was bedoelt voor de wederopbouw en geschonken door de VN en EU! Mensen wordt wakker en laat je niet voor het oorlogskarretje spannen.*


Dit zijn zaken die ik ook aan het daglicht wil tonen, maar wat mij niet in dank wordt afgenomen, ook ik gaat gebukt onder het "je moet voor alles voor de Palestijnen zijn, andrs ben je geen Moslim, als je niet voor hen bent, ben je tegen hen en voor de Israeli's" ik word daar soms zo moe van!

Salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Dit zijn zaken die ik ook aan het daglicht wil tonen, maar wat mij niet in dank wordt afgenomen, ook ik gaat gebukt onder het "je moet voor alles voor de Palestijnen zijn, andrs ben je geen Moslim, als je niet voor hen bent, ben je tegen hen en voor de Israeli's" ik word daar soms zo moe van!
> 
> Salerno*


Het is een stammencultuur. Voor alles het 'eigen nest' schoon houden.
Ik bedoel dat niet kwetsend hoor. Ik heb er, tot op zekere hoogte respect voor.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Het is een stammencultuur. Voor alles het 'eigen nest' schoon houden.
> Ik bedoel dat niet kwetsend hoor. Ik heb er, tot op zekere hoogte respect voor.*


Ja, maar ik kom niet uit zo'n nest, wij moesten van jongs af aan al zelfstandig leren denken en voor onze mening uit komen, ik weet niet beter dan dat, en ik vind het prima zo!

Salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ja, maar ik kom niet uit zo'n nest, wij moesten van jongs af aan al zelfstandig leren denken en voor onze mening uit komen, ik weet niet beter dan dat, en ik vind het prima zo!
> 
> Salerno*


Gezonde instelling. In de landen waar dit gedachtengoed gemeengoed is, is het over het algemeen goed toeven.
DAT schijnen ze dan weer wel te begrijpen.

----------


## hummeltje

Beste Salerno en Salim (sorry Salim, dames gaan voor  :Smilie:  ),

Helaas zie ik in de discussie die er tussen jullie gaande is iets dat ik ook in de (wereld-)politiek herken. Jullie doen allebei net of jullie het heel erg met elkaar oneens zijn, maar dat valt op zich nog behoorlijk mee:

Ik heb met veel interesse en geboeid de posts van beide personen gelezen en kwam tot de conclusie dat beiden het probleem wel zien maar de schuldverdeling anders leggen, grof gezegd 50/50 (Salerno) tegen 80/20 (Salim).

Helaas moet ik Salim gelijk geven als het gaat om hoe kolonisten omgaan met Palestijnen, omdat ik van "gevluchte" Isralirs gehoord heb hoe nederzettingen soms opgezet worden. Hierbij wordt zonder mededogen alles opzij gezet wat er al aanwezig is. Of dit nu een losse cactus is of een woning van een Palestijn is niet belangrijk.

Wat Salim helaas niet wil zien is dat de vorm van verzet die sommige radicale bewegingen kiezen, buitenproportioneel is: Het willekeurig opblazen van explosieven in een discotheek of op een markt richt zich namelijk niet op de groep personen die de problemen veroorzaakt.

(Ik had deze reactie ook vanuit Salerno kunnen beredeneren, maar zo kwam ik wat sneller tot concrete punten.) Wat ik eigenlijk bedoel te zeggen is dat jullie het volgens mij in eerste instantie eigenlijk best wel met elkaar eens waren, maar nu net over de paar verschilpuntjes die er zijn/waren, een hele heftige discussie hebben opgestart (gelukkig alleen een discussie).

Ik denk dat als jullie beter zouden luisteren naar elkaar over de punten waar jullie het over eens zijn dan waarover jullie verschillen, dat deze discussie beter bij zou kunnen dragen tot een wederzijds begrip.

----------


## salerno

:nerveus:  


Hummeltje, hartelijk dank voor je inbreng, je hebt gelijk, ik weet ook wel dat die kolonisten niet helemaal zuiver te werk gaan, maar mijn hele opzet in dit gehele verhaal was/is, dat men het niet zo eenzijdig moet bekijken, dat het probleem vele malen groter ligt dan alleen maar vingertje wijzen, ik heb ook aangekaart dat ik niet van plan was/ben om met een weegschaaltje te gaan zitten wie nu iets meer (of vele malen meer) iets gedaan heeft of minder, dat is niet relevant meer, de ontstane situatie is dusdanig geworden dat men alleen maar kan spreken van waar 2 kijven hebben 2 schuld, en daar moet iets aan gedaan worden volgens mij, als men met elkaar gaat redeneren, ja maar jij, nee zeg, maar jij dan, schieten we niets meer mee op, dat maakt de kloof alleen maar meer tussen de ontstane groepen in plaats van minder!

Laten we hopen en bidden naar Allah/God dat er nu wel een oplossing komt zodat de beide volkeren in alle rust, veiligheid en vrede kunnen leven, dat vind ik namelijk het allerbelangrijkste, die overheden interesseren mij totaal geen biet!

Salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Hummeltje, hartelijk dank voor je inbreng, je hebt gelijk, ik weet ook wel dat die kolonisten niet helemaal zuiver te werk gaan, maar mijn hele opzet in dit gehele verhaal was/is, dat men het niet zo eenzijdig moet bekijken, dat het probleem vele malen groter ligt dan alleen maar vingertje wijzen, ik heb ook aangekaart dat ik niet van plan was/ben om met een weegschaaltje te gaan zitten wie nu iets meer (of vele malen meer) iets gedaan heeft of minder, dat is niet relevant meer, de ontstane situatie is dusdanig geworden dat men alleen maar kan spreken van waar 2 kijven hebben 2 schuld, en daar moet iets aan gedaan worden volgens mij, als men met elkaar gaat redeneren, ja maar jij, nee zeg, maar jij dan, schieten we niets meer mee op, dat maakt de kloof alleen maar meer tussen de ontstane groepen in plaats van minder!
> 
> Laten we hopen en bidden naar Allah/God dat er nu wel een oplossing komt zodat de beide volkeren in alle rust, veiligheid en vrede kunnen leven, dat vind ik namelijk het allerbelangrijkste, die overheden interesseren mij totaal geen biet!
> 
> Salerno*


Beste Salerno,

Het is zo langzamerhand wel duidelijk dat wij op hetzelfde spoor zitten.

Wat wij eerder zeiden is een paar dagen geleden helaas weer uitgekomen: Er dreigde toenadering en wat gebeurt er? Juist even snel een paar aanslagen plegen die opgeeist worden door alle drie de radicale bewegingen. En Israel reageert weer en de cirkel is weer rond. Weer een paar Palestijnse en Israelische ouders in rouw (en verdere haat) gedompeld. De eerder besproken visueuze cirkel is rond.

Ik wil echter nog even reageren op de overheden die jij in je laatste zin aanhaald. 
De politieke situatie is namelijk scheef. Israel is een staat en wordt als een staat beoordeeld volgens het internationale recht. (VN). Dat ze resoluties niet naleven is pertinent fout.
M.b.t. de aanslagen lijkt het Palestijnse gezag (voorheen Arafat en nu Abbas) er gemakkelijk vanaf te komen door het te veroordelen. VN-resoluties zijn onmogelijk, de aanslagen zijn niet gepleegd door het Palestijnse gezag. Dat datzelfde gezag in 1 kamer zit en de Kalashnikovboys op de wangen zoent schijnt er bij niemand toe te doen.

De meeste Arabische landen doen hun mond niet open en steunen de aanslagen heimelijk. Het is tenslotte tegen de Joden.

Deze ongelijkheid moet nu maar eens weg genomen worden. Met interntionale steun moet er in zeer korte tijd een Palestijnse politiemacht opgetuigd worden die zelf afrekend met deze radicalen.
Als alle middelen verstrekt worden aan het Palestinse gezag en zij niet (willen?) afrekenen met deze radicalen dan moeten zij in het vervolg gelijk gesteld worden met hen en als 1 beschouwd worden. 
Dan kan het internationale recht toegepast worden op beide partijen.

Als uiteindelijk niets blijkt te werken dan moet er langs heel de grens maar een dubbele muur gezet worden. Dat zou uiteindelijk de minst kwade oplossing zijn voor beide volkeren.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Salerno,
> 
> Het is zo langzamerhand wel duidelijk dat wij op hetzelfde spoor zitten.
> 
> Wat wij eerder zeiden is een paar dagen geleden helaas weer uitgekomen: Er dreigde toenadering en wat gebeurt er? Juist even snel een paar aanslagen plegen die opgeeist worden door alle drie de radicale bewegingen. En Israel reageert weer en de cirkel is weer rond. Weer een paar Palestijnse en Israelische ouders in rouw (en verdere haat) gedompeld. De eerder besproken visueuze cirkel is rond.
> 
> Ik wil echter nog even reageren op de overheden die jij in je laatste zin aanhaald. 
> De politieke situatie is namelijk scheef. Israel is een staat en wordt als een staat beoordeeld volgens het internationale recht. (VN). Dat ze resoluties niet naleven is pertinent fout.
> ...


Ik ben het in zoverre eens met deze muur dat het voor bijde partijen minder gevaarlijk is zo, de Palestijnse ouders minder angstig hoeven te zijn dat men de kinderen ronselt voor zelfmoordaanslagen in hetzelfde hoge tempo als ervoor, kleine pleister op een enorme wond, maar dan MOET die muur wel dusdanig gezet worden dat het niet in de weg staat van de Palestijnse werkende en wonende bevolking, en nu op dit moment is dat regelmatig niet zo, DAAR kan ik het niet mee eens zijn!

Wat de staat betreft kan ik je alleen maar gelijk in geven, Israel krijgt resoluties vanwege het feit dat de STAAT Israel dit soort misdaden pleegt en Palestina krijgt geen resoluties omdat NIET de staat maar bepaalde groeperingen (hypocriet gesteund door de overheid, uit het zicht van de VN en media!) deze misdaden plegen, je hebt gelijk om op deze manier de staat en terroristen samen te voegen en zo de staat wel degelijk aansprakelijk te stellen voor de begane misdaden, op deze manier krijg je een minder scheef beeld, MAAR dat neem t niet weg dat het probleem zo niet oplost, dit probleem met dit soort fanatieke "gekken" los je op die manier niet op!


salerno

----------


## vanilli

Beste ALI,
Iedereen weet toch dat die (wereldmacht) al die regimes in de arabische landen met plezier staande wil houden.. of heb ik het mis??!!!

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *Beste ALI,
> Iedereen weet toch dat die (wereldmacht) al die regimes in de arabische landen met plezier staande wil houden.. of heb ik het mis??!!!*



Met welk plezier dan????, wat voor'n plezier hebben ze eraan dan??? Er wordt nauwelijks of niet samengewerkt, de Olie is OOK voor hen vreselijk duur, welk plezier??!

Salerno

----------


## vanilli

dat de (wereldmacht) die regimes levend houdt, is een feit. alleen ik begrijp niet waarom en met welk doel. je wilt nu weten zeker hoe ze die regimes steunen zeker.!!! 
Simpel: zolang een regime Amerika niet tegenspreekt, is er niets aan de hand... Amerika gaat nog een stapje verder: door mensen juist te leveren aan (jordanie, marokko, egypte, yemen..etc) , met welk doel denk je? ze weten hoe die regimes daar omgaan met gevangenen. Beter iemand anders het vuile werk laten doen voor AMERIKA dan hun/hen zelf...plat gezegd zeg maar.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *dat de (wereldmacht) die regimes levend houdt, is een feit. alleen ik begrijp niet waarom en met welk doel. je wilt nu weten zeker hoe ze die regimes steunen zeker.!!! 
> Simpel: zolang een regime Amerika niet tegenspreekt, is er niets aan de hand... Amerika gaat nog een stapje verder: door mensen juist te leveren aan (jordanie, marokko, egypte, yemen..etc) , met welk doel denk je? ze weten hoe die regimes daar omgaan met gevangenen. Beter iemand anders het vuile werk laten doen voor AMERIKA dan hun/hen zelf...plat gezegd zeg maar.*





 :verward:  Zo, en hoe weet jij dat allemaal????? Heb je soms een film gezien vorige week op TV??? Waar men een moordenaar (s) niets kon doen, omdat "de wereldmacht" mensen daar ( in dat land van herkomst van die moordenaar (s) "in de gevangenis had zitten waar men hen martelde zodat ze zouden praten, iets wat "de wereldmacht" zelf niet mocht doen???

Weet je dan niet dat ELK land een vorm van druk heeft om mensen te laten praten, de 1 in meerdere maten dan de ander???
Ik vind die "beschuldigingen van jou over deze "wereldmacht" ver gaan, zonder dat je het kunt aantonen!

Egypte een regime???, Marokko een Regime???? sinds wanneer??

En dan beide landen samen werkend met de "wereldmacht" ?? Wat versta jij onder "samenwerken" ?

Ik krijg het idee dat je denkt dat iedereen die een "normale" omgang heeft met de "wereldmacht" dat die dan ook meteen samenzweerders zijn en dat de andere partij daar gebruik/misbruik van maakt!
Politiek is een vuil spelletje overal, door elk land gespeelt, geen enkel land doet iets of laat iets voor niets, ze moeten er allemaal beter van worden, van een peipklein eilandje tot een enorm groot land, politiek is er beter van worden, is het niet voor jezelf dan in ieder geval voor je land!


salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Zo, en hoe weet jij dat allemaal????? Heb je soms een film gezien vorige week op TV??? Waar men een moordenaar (s) niets kon doen, omdat "de wereldmacht" mensen daar ( in dat land van herkomst van die moordenaar (s) "in de gevangenis had zitten waar men hen martelde zodat ze zouden praten, iets wat "de wereldmacht" zelf niet mocht doen???
> 
> Weet je dan niet dat ELK land een vorm van druk heeft om mensen te laten praten, de 1 in meerdere maten dan de ander???
> Ik vind die "beschuldigingen van jou over deze "wereldmacht" ver gaan, zonder dat je het kunt aantonen!
> 
> Egypte een regime???, Marokko een Regime???? sinds wanneer??
> 
> En dan beide landen samen werkend met de "wereldmacht" ?? Wat versta jij onder "samenwerken" ?
> ...


Politiek is een vies spelletje. Natuurlijk blijven de westerse landen niet verschoond van het steunen van Arabische regimes.
Als je alle bijzaken nu eens even weg laat speelt nu het lichtend voorbeeld wat er gebeurt als een westers land een regime niet meer steund maar omver werpt zoals Irak.
De dictator is weg en het spreekwoordelijke zwaard van Damocles ook. Verschillende bevolkingsgroepen plegen aanslagen op elkaar. De slachtoffers zijn hoofdzakelijk burgers en in het bijzonder vrouwen en kinderen.
Zijn dit de Arabische normen en waarden? Of is dit nu echt wat Allah wil?
De bevolking heeft nu de kans en verprutst hem door zich op te laten hitsen door zgn. 'hoge geestelijk leiders'. Verdraagzaamheid is ver te zoeken. In sommige gevallen heeft die onverdraagzaamheid helaas ook hier al de kop opgestoken.

Ik steek mijn kop niet in het zand door alle schuld naar 1 kant toe te schuiven, maar ik heb ook geen hoge hoed op van het zelfreinigend vermogen van de, zich te pas en te onpas 'broeders' noemende Moslims. Wanneer gaan hun ogen open en rekenen zij zelf eens af met op macht beluste geweldplegers om daarna een vreedzame samenleving op te kunnen bouwen?

----------


## vanilli

ff voor de duidelijkheid salerno!!
we hebbben het toch allebei over een REGIME, en ik neem aan dat je weet wat dat woord betekent... het gaat niet om landen die hun onderdanen met respect behandelen, en bovendien: sinds wanneer mag een MOUBARAK of een kaddafi zolang mogen regeren? als dat geen voorbeeld van onderdrukking.. dan weet ik het nie meer.

PS: regime: een streng beleid voeren.. o.a

----------


## vanilli

boevendien: ik heb het woord samenwerken niet genoemd.
ik ben blij dat je dat vraagt trouwens: wist je dat marokko tomaten mag exporteren naar nl. onder de voorwaarde dat het land uitgewezen illigalen terugneemt. 
samenwerken doen landen die gelijkwaardig aan elkaar zijn...
tuurlijk wil marokko samenwerken met amerika...maar vrijwillig is het niet.
want als marokko of egypte weigert of tegenspreekt, dandraait de vs de kraan dicht (ontwikkelingshulp)... en daar is heel veel over te zeggen: wat ze met dat geld allemaal doen........ :knipoog: .

----------


## vanilli

Ik wil ff reageren op HASSA046:
We durven niet meer zelf na te denken, en laten alles aan de koning of imam over.(HASSA_CITAAT)
HYPOCRIET ( OOK)
men moet ergens zijn info vandaan halen: sommige doen het via een imaam of koning.. anderen via een bepaalde filosofie tv of denkwijze ( zolals jij bijv.) of hoe je het wilt noemen.
IK neem aan dat jij het toegeeft dat je dan ook hypocriet bent, als jij dit wel kan zeggen omdat je zogenaamd zelf nadenkt.
dan ben jij geen betere persoon dan de rest.. of heb ik het mis??
1 pot nat .. plat gezegd dan. en excuses als ik jou hiermee heb gekwetst.. :Smilie:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *ff voor de duidelijkheid salerno!!
> we hebbben het toch allebei over een REGIME, en ik neem aan dat je weet wat dat woord betekent... het gaat niet om landen die hun onderdanen met respect behandelen, en bovendien: sinds wanneer mag een MOUBARAK of een kaddafi zolang mogen regeren? als dat geen voorbeeld van onderdrukking.. dan weet ik het nie meer.
> 
> PS: regime: een streng beleid voeren.. o.a*


Kadaffi, zonder meer, maar Moubarak, en de Koning van Marokko, als ik zie wat er in het land van Moubarak gebeurt met de geloofsfanaten die hele dorpen uitmoorden kan het mij niet streng genoeg zijn, en wat betreft Marokko, valt dat reuze mee, als ik zie dat men daar in ieder geval niet de kans krijgt om criminele handelingen te verichten zonder er daadwerkelijk zwaar voor gestraft te worden, vind ik dat niet erg hoor, mogen ze hier ook invoeren, in plaats van dat eeuwige geklets wat nergens toe leidt!

Als jij bedoelt met onderdrukking, dat de mensen niet kunnen doen waar ze zin in hebben in de negatieve zin, heb ik daar geen moeite mee, want laten we wel zijn, zo gemakkelijk als het hier gaat (en dat hoor ik jammer genoeg te weinig, alleen maar gezeur over dit landje!) zo genakkelijk kom je er in die landen niet vanaf, en ik ben VOOR de invoering van zwaardere straffen voor crimineel gedrag, nu praten we niet over Kadaffi, dat is een geval apart!

Ik ben vooral een voorstander van de zin van de oudere Koning (en daarna de zoon)

De 1e fundamentalist is een dode fundamentalist, en dat hebben we kunnen zien in Casablanca, binnen de kortste keren had men ze opgepakt en opgeborgen en NIEMAND in Marokko die zich druk maakte of ze wel "netjes"behandelt zouden worden, en zo hoort het ook, mensen die zich slecht gedragen, totaal geen respekt hebben voor andermans leven hoeven geen respekt terug, en als jij dat een onderdrukking vind, het zij zo, ik vind het rechtvaardig!

Salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *boevendien: ik heb het woord samenwerken niet genoemd.
> ik ben blij dat je dat vraagt trouwens: wist je dat marokko tomaten mag exporteren naar nl. onder de voorwaarde dat het land uitgewezen illigalen terugneemt. 
> samenwerken doen landen die gelijkwaardig aan elkaar zijn...
> tuurlijk wil marokko samenwerken met amerika...maar vrijwillig is het niet.
> want als marokko of egypte weigert of tegenspreekt, dandraait de vs de kraan dicht (ontwikkelingshulp)... en daar is heel veel over te zeggen: wat ze met dat geld allemaal doen.........*



Ontwikkelingsgelden komen vanuit de VN, geld dat door ALLE rijke landen worden gedoneert, dus niet alleen VS.
Politiek is een spel, je geeft wat om er wat voor terug te krijgen, dat is normaal, dus dat Marokko (al jaren, en jaren ver voor dat er illegalen waren in NL) tomaten, sinaasappels,mandarijnen etc.etc.etc. naar hier verscheept en daar dan Illegalen voor terug moet nemen, vind ik vreemd in mijn oren klinken, want dan vraag ik mij (terecht) af, wat hebben ze voorheen dan moeten doen om al die vruchten en groente's en olijfolie's naar hier te mogen verschepen???

Overigens is het schandelijk van Marokko dat zij de ( eigen) Illegalen niet op een fatsoenlijke normale manier terugneemt, ze zijn tenslotte hun eigen onderdanen, het is treurig (als dit waar is, zoals jij dat zegt) dat nL. tot zo'n maatregel moet komen om die mensen weer naar eigen land te kunnen krijgen!

Het doel van de VN is om alle landen (gelijkwaardig of niet aan elkaar) samen te laten werken, dat is het doel van de VN.

----------


## sidi bibi

Ben wel eens met een beetje zelfkritiek, heb alleen een beetje moeite met de term Arabieren, het alles op een grote hoop gooien met alles wat tussen en in Marokko en Indonesie inligt. Voor een moslim in Marokko is de beleving van de islam en ook zijn culturele achtergrond totaal verschillend dan die uit een land als Indonesie of Montenegro, Iran of Algerije. Is dat op een hoop gooien misschien een stille wens, die niet eens onlogisch is in de vorming van tegenwicht tegen het toch wel overheersende "westerse gedachtengoed ", al dan niet nogal vaak door de V.S. afgedwongen. Overigens denk ik niet dat een snel doorgevoerde democratie in die landen vruchten af zal werpen, zie Irak met al zijn tegenstellingen, maar ook Algerije, hoeveel mensen zijn daar wel niet gekeeld de laatste 25 jaar op weg naar een democratie, even tussen haakjes, daar versta ik een staatsbestel in waar geloof en politiek losgekoppeld zijn. Turkije heeft dat overigens wel en naar wat je geloven mag begint het daar al aardig te lukken. En waarom zou je je als Marokkaan nou moeten schamen met wat er in Irak gebeurd, is het niet verstandiger om het wat dichter bij huis te zoeken, begin bij jezelf om de wereld te veranderen. In Marokko zijn toch ook al hele paleisrevoluties gaande de laatste jaren, zie de nieuwe wetgevingen betreft de rechten van de vrouw, nu gelijkgesteld aan de man. Forums die ingesteld zijn om de wandaden van Hassan deux aan de kaak te stellen, worden ook publiekelijk door de t.v. uitgezonden, de naam is Marokko transparant, een forum tegen mishandeling van vrouwen, ik zag op de Marokkaanse t.v. beelden van mishandelde vrouwen die beelden in de film van T. v. Gogh deed verbleken en dan was dit nog echt. Enorm veel aandacht voor de rechten en kansen van kinderen en recent nog een basispakket in de gezondheidszorg, ook veel aandacht in de strijd tegen aids, op t.v. maar ook met kolossale reclameborden. Maar ook economisch wordt er keihard gewerkt aan de opbouw van dat land, o.a. een goede infrastructuur zoals de aanleg van veel snelwegen, een enorm havencomplex in de buurt van Tanger, dat de poort van Afrika naar Europa moet worden. 
Af en toe krijg ik toch wel de indruk dat Marokkanen in Nederland gigantisch beginnen achter te lopen met de ontwikkelingen die in eigen land gaande zijn. Ik denk dat velen van de laatste generatie het land nog nooit gezien hebben, het overgrote merendeel ziet slechts de binnenkant van het huis van de familie die bezocht wordt, een ander deel gaat op jacht en ziet slechts boulevards langs stranden, overigens, de hele Marokkaanse kust ligt van Oujda via Tanger tot Dahkla bezaaid met lege bierblikken, kapotte wijnflessen, sardineblikken, plastic flessen en boodschappenzakken. Nooit hoor ik een Marokkaan praten over de schoonheid van zijn land, nooit maken ze reclame, het land is ook bezig een prachtige toeristische industrie op te zetten, begint een beetje op te komen, op t.v. zijn zelfs spotjes te zien geweest hoe je met toeristen omgaat, dus niet plakken en kleven. Maar wie wil daar nou naar toe met al die negatieve ervaringen met een klein groepje hier in Nederland, die het niet alleen verknallen voor hun eigen landgenoten hier, maar ook voor de mensen in het land van hun afkomst. Maar goed, ik begin aardig af te dwalen over wat ik wilde zeggen mat de term arabieren, een beetje te algemeen, doei.

----------


## vanilli

als ik het heb goed begrepen heb, vind je onderdrukken moet kunnen??!!
maar dan voor een reden zeg je toch??!!!
ik weet niet of jij dat ook vindt, maar een hoop familieleden van Nederlandse gevangenen in MAROKKO het niet waarderen , wat jij nu bedoelt.
en bovendien: waarom heeft iedereen die in de verlichting gelooft zn mond vol met democratie, gerechtvaardigheid en mensen rechten voor oorlogsgevangenen...want terroristen vinden dat ze in oorlog zijn met het westen en andersom ook.
als een paar fanatieken jou zo horen praten , dan vinden ze het misschien ook terecht dat vrouwen onderdrukken( let wel: streng gelovige christenen , joden en moslims) moet kunnen, dus ik heb het niet alleen over arabieren die moslim zijn.
tot slot: voor alles is een reden; terrorisme komt niet uit het niets.... niet dat ik het goedkeur overigens. want daar ben ik niet geschikt voor.en velen zolas mij ook die zich moslim noemen.

----------


## vanilli

en wat betreft de exportprodukten: 
voorheen ging het niet rechtsreeks (marokko-nederland), het ging vaak via franse en belgische groothandelaren......... 
het feit dat marokko tegenwoordig meer mag exporteren naar europa, heeft te maken ook met het accoord dat Marokko en EU hebben gesloten over visserij: in ruil voor fruit/groentes , mogen grote schepen tegenwoordig ook binnen de marokaanse wateren vissen, zonder tegenwerking van de marokaanse ministerie van visserij /landbouw.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

*Militaire en politieke vlak.* 

Om te begrijpen wat er in de Arabische en Islamitische wereld gebeurd, moet je begrijpen wat de verhoudingen zijn in de wereld. Zij die een empirisch Rijk hebben te onderhouden net zoals de Romeinen hadden in de Oudheid, moeten zich houden aan randvoorwaarden die dit Rijk in stand houden. Op dit moment zijn het de Amerikanen die een Rijk hebben; met legerbases in meer dan 200 landen over de hele wereld . 
Toen ze zeiden dat ze snel weer uit Irak zouden verdwijnen moest ik hard lachen, want ruim 50 jaar na WO-II hebben ze nog grote bases in Duitsland en andere Europese landen.
Zij hebben dus een lange geschiedenis van militaire interventies die ze hebben overgenomen van Frankrijk en Engeland; die een nog langere empirische geschiedenis hebben; voornamelijk in het Midden Oosten en de rest van de islamitische wereld . Engeland heeft er iets van overgehouden; schoothond van de Big Brother ; Luitenant Waakhond.
De VS heeft ook de modellen van controle over de streek gerfd van de Britten. 
Die zijn simpelweg zo opgebouwd, gebaseerd op twee niveaus van rebellerend geweld; 

1. De olieproducerende en grondstofbezittende landen in het Noorden van Afrika en het Midden-Oosten moeten geregeerd worden door pseudo-regeringen; een faade die zwak genoeg is om te luisteren naar de VS/UK, maar niet te zwak; want de domme inwoners van die landen begrijpen niet dat het Amerikaanse/Britse/Westerse grondstoffen zijn, die toevallig in hun grond zitten. Daarom moet de faade hard kunnen optreden en aan de macht kunnen blijven tegen radicaal nationalisme dat een stukje van de taart wil voor de inwoners van dat land; dit model wordt 'dankbaar' toegepast in Zuidoost Azi, Zuid-Amerika, Midden-Oosten en andere plekken; 
2. Verder is in de regio periferienbeleid genstalleerd van locale politiemachten , die prefereerbaar non-Arabieren moeten zijn, zij zouden beter zijn in het doden van Arabieren, denk hierbij aan Iran (tijdens de sjah), Turkije, Pakistan, Isral; hun doel is om orde in de tent te houden ter plaatse. 
3. Als bovenstaande niet werkt is er altijd nog de Amerikaanse en Britse spieren die kunnen ingrijpen. Met legerbases van Guam tot de Azuren; zelfs in de Indische Oceaan, waar de Britten zo behulpzaam waren om de bevolking weg te drijven om plaats te maken voor de militaire spieren van de VS.

*De vraag aan Ali Eddaoudi is wat de verantwoordelijkheid is van een enkele Arabier hierin? 
En wat kan hij of zij hiertegen doen?* 

*Economische vlak.* 

Wat er verder nog is, behalve de grootste executies van internationaal terrorisme in de geschiedenis door de VS met haar korte geschiedenis, is er nog het Monetaire Terrorisme dat veel meer schade aanricht dan je ooit met je bekrompen visie zult bevatten.

Om dit te begrijpen moet je naar de geschiedenis van het Romeinse rijk->Om dit te kunnen blijven onderhouden hadden ze grondstoffen nodig->Deze kun je halen uit de veroverde gebieden->Er werden daar marionettenregimes geplaatst die zorgden voor de belangenbehartiging van Rome, terwijl Rome verder ging roven, plunderen, slachten en verkrachten. 

Aangezien de echte stealth controle en ware teken van een Rijk bewerkstelligd werd en word met hetgeen iedereen wil; geld, installeerde Rome haar eigen munteenheid. Vergelijk dit maar eens met de hedendaagse dollar die eigenlijk niet eens gebaseerd is op goud maar op.....gebakken lucht. Op het dollarbriefje staat In God We Trust, dit houdt in dat geloof in de dollar, de dollar overeind houdt. 
In principe kan iedere puistenkop op Wallstraat een valuta-aanval uitvoren op ieder land dat bijvoorbeeld hun valuta heeft gekoppeld aan de waarde van de dollar. Als een valuta-aanval opgestart is kan de waarde van bijvoorbeeld de Marokkaanse Dirham alleen maar zakken. Zo een aanval kan zo werken:

1. Amerikaanse investeerders investeren in Marokko waardoor er meer dollars in het land komen. De regering van Marokko leent dan dollars vanwege de lage rent hierop om hun internationale zaken te doen. De lening van dollars wordt nog hoger als Amerikaanse investeerders en de Wereldbank, Marokko aansporen tot verder investering in bijvoorbeeld infrastructuur zodat Marokko een economische vuist kan maken tegen het Westen;
2. Op een dag komt er een 25 jarige puistenkop werken bij een Wallstreet-bedrijf die op zijn eerste werkdag een gerucht verspreid over een Berberopstand die politieke vertegenwoordiging en gelijke rechten op infrastructuur en hogere lonen eist in het Noorden. We motten als de soduju onze investeringen in Marokko verkopen! zegt hij op zijn eerste werkdag.
Nee, laten we ook opties opkopen zodat we ze kunnen verkopen voor de hedendaagse prijs op een later tijdstip!. Als de Dirham dan de helft minder kost op een later tijdstip, kunnen we 1 Dirham kopen voor 50 dollarcent en vervolgens 1 Dirham verkopen voor 1 dollar! Een win-win gok!; ze gokken erop dat de Dirham de helft gaat kosten; ze winnen altijd! Zelfs als er niks gebeurd en de verhouding 1:1 blijft verliezen ze niks! Vergeet niet dat als, eenmaal een valuta-aanval is opgestart, de waarde van de Dirham bijna alleen maar kan zakken! De rest van de Amerikaanse investeerder volgen ogenblikkelijk en doen hetzelfde met alle desastreuze gevolgen van dien voor de plaatselijke Marokkaanse economie voordat ze hun geld kwijt zijn aan de verdere devaluatie van de Dirham;
3. De enige manier voor Marokko om uitstel van economische executie te bewerkstelligen is de vraag naar Dirhams hoog te houden door ze zelf te kopen op de internationale markt.....met dollars! Maar het is een desperaat gevecht tegen de bierkaai als de valuta aanval voortduurt...en de voorraad dollars begint te krimpen;
4. Ook de voorraad Dirham begint te krimpen bij de bevolking omdat de Marokkaanse bank ze opkoopt om de vraag en prijs hoog te houden. Ondertussen is er complete anarchie in de straten ten gevolge van de ontstane bizarre economische situatie zoals die ook gebeurde in Mexico met de zogenaamde Peso-crisis na de Zapatista Opstand in 1994; gedevalueerde valuta, meer dure import, inflatie, hoge rentes, torenhoge werkeloosheid en razend publiek!
5. Wat nog veel erger is dan hierboven beschreven is het feit dat Marokko met een torenhoge dollarschuld zit die verdubbeld is na de huidige economische toestand; maar gelukkig is er het IMF dat te hulp schiet;
6. Het IMF maakt de klus af door herstructurering en hervorming zodat de immense dollarschuld afbetaald kan worden. Hervorming betekent dat er nog minder geld komt voor sociale voorzieningen voor de bevolking, meer geld voor afbetaling van de dollarschuld, die verdubbeld was omdat de verhouding US dollar-Dirham niet meer 1:1 is, maar 0,5:1. Verder wordt Marokko een exportland en aantrekkelijk gemaakt voor buitenlandse investeerders die dollars gaan leveren. Dit resulteerd dikwijls tot moderne slavernij voor de arbeiders daar en de verkoop van de rijkdommen van het land tegen een dumpprijs.

Het IMF is dus de stofzuiger die, na de laatste puinhoop, de goede resten van een land eruit zuigt.

*De vraag aan Ali Eddaoudi is wat de verantwoordelijkheid is van een enkele Arabier hierin? 
En wat kan hij of zij hiertegen doen?*  

Kon het niet laten om Ali Eddaoudi te wijzen op zijn gemakzucht, te spreken vanachter de luxe van een toetsenbord.

Jouw voorbeeld van Saddam Hussein is onderuitgehaald door mijn wijzen op de krachten die hem steunden en in het zadel hielden; te halen uit mijn eerste reactie hierop en te groot voor een enkele Arabier. Saddam had van de VS de dollar niet moeten vervangen voor de euro, had de nationale oliebronnen niet moeten nationaliseren.

Er is geen enkel Arabisch leider die geen marionet is van de VS, bovendien is er geen enkel Arabisch land waarvan de landsgrenzen, en het land op zich, niet getekend zijn door een voormalig westerse koloniale entiteit. 
De situatie in Palestina, Kasjmir, Afghanistan, Pakistan en India, Irak en Koeweit, Spaanse Sahara en Marokko, etc., etc., zijn nog steeds actuele conflicten die rechtstreeks zijn ontstaan uit de koloniale geschiedenis. Om deze factor te bestempelen als 'te voor de hand liggend', of erger nog; niet te rechtvaardigen is een roekeloos voorbarige en ongenuanceerde conclusie en doet een gigantische afbreuk aan ieder slachtoffer van kolonialisme. Voor de dekolonisatie van Algerije hebben de Algerijnen het bloed van 2 miljoen martelaren moeten betalen. 

Voor de grap; wat jouw artikel ook is; vergeet je ook, wat jouw teleurstelling veroorzaakt in het passief gedrag van het Irakese volk, dat er in maart 1991 een Shiitische opstand was tegen Saddam. Die waarschijnlijk was gelukt en Saddam een flinke trap onder de kont hadden gegeven van de troon af! Irakese generaals rebelleerden en er waren genoeg Irakezen die een handje wilde helpen om Saddam het land uit te trappen en de troon over te nemen. Het grote probleem was dat de VS totale controle over het land had. Bovendien de volksopstand belette wapens te bemachtigen die ze hadden uit het Irakese leger. Erger nog, de VS gaf Saddam toestemming om met legerhelikopters en andere legermachines tienduizenden opstandelingen neer te maaien en de overlevenden te onderwerpen aan de meest brutale martelingen en vernederingen die je bedenken kan. Dit was de ergste misdaad van Saddam gepleegd met toestemming en toekijken van de VS. Thomas Friedman van de New York Times zei, schaamteloos, dat het het beste is voor de VS om een stalen vuist bezittende Junta te hebben in Irak zoals Saddam; het enige is dat de naam Saddam geen mooie herinneringen oproept bij de mensen, dat was het nadeel, voor de rest was het niet beter te krijgen voor de VS.

Tijdens de eerste 3 weken van de huidige Intifada, tegen de langst en meest brutaal onderhouden bezetting uit de moderne geschiedenis, vuurde het Isralisch leger, volgens eigen zeggen, meer dan 1.000.000 kogels af op Palestijnse burgers. 
Noch Indianen tijdens de vroege geschiedenis van de VS noch zwarten tijdens de Apartheid in Zuid-Afrika waren geconfronteerd met deze brutaliteit.
1.000.000 kogels is precies 1 kogel voor ieder Palestijns kind in Palestina. Zelfs een kogelvrij vest zal niet helpen want de soldaten schieten op het hoofd.

Palestijnen zijn er erger aan toe dan welke Arabier ook omdat zij, en onder brutale buitenlandse militaire dictatuur leven, en leven onder hun eigen brutale dictatuur van Arafat.

*De vraag aan Ali Eddaoudi is wat de verantwoordelijkheid is van een enkele Arabier hierin? 
En wat kan hij of zij hiertegen doen?*  

*Wat doe jij, trouwens, om iets aan deze situatie te veranderen?*  
Deze discussie ben al gehouden op

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...8&pagenumber=1

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door sidi bibi_ 
> *Ben wel eens met een beetje zelfkritiek, heb alleen een beetje moeite met de term Arabieren, het alles op een grote hoop gooien met alles wat tussen en in Marokko en Indonesie inligt. Voor een moslim in Marokko is de beleving van de islam en ook zijn culturele achtergrond totaal verschillend dan die uit een land als Indonesie of Montenegro, Iran of Algerije. Is dat op een hoop gooien misschien een stille wens, die niet eens onlogisch is in de vorming van tegenwicht tegen het toch wel overheersende "westerse gedachtengoed ", al dan niet nogal vaak door de V.S. afgedwongen. Overigens denk ik niet dat een snel doorgevoerde democratie in die landen vruchten af zal werpen, zie Irak met al zijn tegenstellingen, maar ook Algerije, hoeveel mensen zijn daar wel niet gekeeld de laatste 25 jaar op weg naar een democratie, even tussen haakjes, daar versta ik een staatsbestel in waar geloof en politiek losgekoppeld zijn. Turkije heeft dat overigens wel en naar wat je geloven mag begint het daar al aardig te lukken. En waarom zou je je als Marokkaan nou moeten schamen met wat er in Irak gebeurd, is het niet verstandiger om het wat dichter bij huis te zoeken, begin bij jezelf om de wereld te veranderen. In Marokko zijn toch ook al hele paleisrevoluties gaande de laatste jaren, zie de nieuwe wetgevingen betreft de rechten van de vrouw, nu gelijkgesteld aan de man. Forums die ingesteld zijn om de wandaden van Hassan deux aan de kaak te stellen, worden ook publiekelijk door de t.v. uitgezonden, de naam is Marokko transparant, een forum tegen mishandeling van vrouwen, ik zag op de Marokkaanse t.v. beelden van mishandelde vrouwen die beelden in de film van T. v. Gogh deed verbleken en dan was dit nog echt. Enorm veel aandacht voor de rechten en kansen van kinderen en recent nog een basispakket in de gezondheidszorg, ook veel aandacht in de strijd tegen aids, op t.v. maar ook met kolossale reclameborden. Maar ook economisch wordt er keihard gewerkt aan de opbouw van dat land, o.a. een goede infrastructuur zoals de aanleg van veel snelwegen, een enorm havencomplex in de buurt van Tanger, dat de poort van Afrika naar Europa moet worden. 
> Af en toe krijg ik toch wel de indruk dat Marokkanen in Nederland gigantisch beginnen achter te lopen met de ontwikkelingen die in eigen land gaande zijn. Ik denk dat velen van de laatste generatie het land nog nooit gezien hebben, het overgrote merendeel ziet slechts de binnenkant van het huis van de familie die bezocht wordt, een ander deel gaat op jacht en ziet slechts boulevards langs stranden, overigens, de hele Marokkaanse kust ligt van Oujda via Tanger tot Dahkla bezaaid met lege bierblikken, kapotte wijnflessen, sardineblikken, plastic flessen en boodschappenzakken. Nooit hoor ik een Marokkaan praten over de schoonheid van zijn land, nooit maken ze reclame, het land is ook bezig een prachtige toeristische industrie op te zetten, begint een beetje op te komen, op t.v. zijn zelfs spotjes te zien geweest hoe je met toeristen omgaat, dus niet plakken en kleven. Maar wie wil daar nou naar toe met al die negatieve ervaringen met een klein groepje hier in Nederland, die het niet alleen verknallen voor hun eigen landgenoten hier, maar ook voor de mensen in het land van hun afkomst. Maar goed, ik begin aardig af te dwalen over wat ik wilde zeggen mat de term arabieren, een beetje te algemeen, doei.*


Jij beschrijft exact wat ik bedoel met sommige dingen, Marokko doet zeker z'n best, Algerije ook, Turkije loopt in ieder geval behoorlijk voorop wat betreft scheiding van kerk ( moskee) en staat etc. wij mogen blij zijn dat het langzaamaan gebeurt, het is alleen jammer dat er bepaalde mensen roet in het eten gooien vanwege een kronkelige gedachtengang van hoe het in een overwegend Islamitisch land zou moeten zijn, proficiat met dit stuk!!!
En tja, kijk naar Spanje in de 70 er jaren toen Franco z'n hoofd had neergelegd en er een democtatie ging ontstaan, met hoeveel ellende, aanslagen, problemen dat gepaard is gegaan, het is pas echt rustiger geworden de laatste decenia!

Salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *
> Militaire en politieke vlak. 
> 
> Om te begrijpen wat er in de Arabische en Islamitische wereld gebeurd, moet je begrijpen wat de verhoudingen zijn in de wereld. Zij die een empirisch Rijk hebben te onderhouden net zoals de Romeinen hadden in de Oudheid, moeten zich houden aan randvoorwaarden die dit Rijk in stand houden. Op dit moment zijn het de Amerikanen die een Rijk hebben; met legerbases in meer dan 200 landen over de hele wereld . 
> Toen ze zeiden dat ze snel weer uit Irak zouden verdwijnen moest ik hard lachen, want ruim 50 jaar na WO-II hebben ze nog grote bases in Duitsland en andere Europese landen.
> Zij hebben dus een lange geschiedenis van militaire interventies die ze hebben overgenomen van Frankrijk en Engeland; die een nog langere empirische geschiedenis hebben; voornamelijk in het Midden Oosten en de rest van de islamitische wereld . Engeland heeft er iets van overgehouden; schoothond van de Big Brother ; Luitenant Waakhond.
> De VS heeft ook de modellen van controle over de streek gerfd van de Britten. 
> Die zijn simpelweg zo opgebouwd, gebaseerd op twee niveaus van rebellerend geweld; 
> ...





CHAPEAU, MILLE FOIS.







GEGROET, M'N BESTE.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *als ik het heb goed begrepen heb, vind je onderdrukken moet kunnen??!!
> maar dan voor een reden zeg je toch??!!!
> ik weet niet of jij dat ook vindt, maar een hoop familieleden van Nederlandse gevangenen in MAROKKO het niet waarderen , wat jij nu bedoelt.
> en bovendien: waarom heeft iedereen die in de verlichting gelooft zn mond vol met democratie, gerechtvaardigheid en mensen rechten voor oorlogsgevangenen...want terroristen vinden dat ze in oorlog zijn met het westen en andersom ook.
> als een paar fanatieken jou zo horen praten , dan vinden ze het misschien ook terecht dat vrouwen onderdrukken( let wel: streng gelovige christenen , joden en moslims) moet kunnen, dus ik heb het niet alleen over arabieren die moslim zijn.
> tot slot: voor alles is een reden; terrorisme komt niet uit het niets.... niet dat ik het goedkeur overigens. want daar ben ik niet geschikt voor.en velen zolas mij ook die zich moslim noemen.*


Het blijkt dat jij leest wat jij wilt lezen, en dat jij wilt begrijpen wat jij wilt begrijpen, ik ben TEGEN onderdrukking, maar VOOR een veilige samenleving, en als dat gepaard moet gaan met STRENGERE aanpak van bepaalde individue, so be it!

Er zit wel degelijk een zwager van een kennis van mij in Marokko in de gevangenis, rot voor de familie, maarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, degene die daar zit, WIST hoe het is in Marokko in de gevangenis, EN wist daarmee ook welk risico hij nam, ergo "if you can't do the time, don't comit the crime"" of zoiets! Ik heb daar geen medelijden mee, net zomin als mensen die drugs vervoeren en in de thai'se gevangenissen terecht komen, ik heb wel medelijden met die familie van deze mensen!

Salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *en wat betreft de exportprodukten: 
> voorheen ging het niet rechtsreeks (marokko-nederland), het ging vaak via franse en belgische groothandelaren......... 
> het feit dat marokko tegenwoordig meer mag exporteren naar europa, heeft te maken ook met het accoord dat Marokko en EU hebben gesloten over visserij: in ruil voor fruit/groentes , mogen grote schepen tegenwoordig ook binnen de marokaanse wateren vissen, zonder tegenwerking van de marokaanse ministerie van visserij /landbouw.*


Voorheen kwamen groente's en fruit OOK direct van Marokko naar Nederland, niet alleen via Frankrijk en/of Belgi.

En het restant van wat eronder staat bij jouw?? Wel dat is dus politiek zoals ik al had beschreven, je neemt wat en je geeft er wat voor terug, dat doen alle landen, dus heel normale Politieke gedragingen!

Salerno

----------


## sidi bibi

Al wat je schrijft over het I.M.F. en de verhouding dirham/dollar zal allemaal best wel waar zijn maar wat schiet iemand daar nou mee op die in Marokko zonder werk zit, is het misschien niet handiger om tussen al wat slecht is het meest voordelige eriut te pikken? In Marokko begint de Coca Cola de mintthee al aardig uit de markt te drukken, er is toch niks op tegen dat er enkele vestigingen van Coca Cola fabrieken zijn die werk verschaffen aan een klein gedeelte van de bevolking. Denk je trouwens dat de mensen in Marokko en zeker de jeugd zich druk maken wie werk verschaft. Het is toch allemaal hetzelfde, net als hier in NL willen ze daar ook achter de computer zitten te chatten, willen ze hun Nike-schoentjes, hun mobieltje, een oud frans autootje of een mobyletje. Je verzuipt in Maroc in de schotelantennes, ze zijn toch gewoon gezond nieuwschierig hoe het er hier aan toe gaat. En arbeidsslaven, dat is in NL toch ook gewoon zo, gewoon werken en slapen 's-avonds een beetje naar de "allesweters "op tv kijken of om een slappe Amerikaanse clichefilm te bekijken. E n dat doordraven op alles wat historisch is, daar ligt toch geen mens wakker van, wordt vaak alleen voor opjutterijen gebruikt. Alles is toch al een grote eenheidsworst geworden en dat maakt toch ook niks uit zolang we ernaar blijven streven iedereen zijn vrijheid te gunnen. Denk je trouwens niet dat die Coca Cola fabriek in Marokko ( dit is maar een voorbeeld ) erbij gebaat is dat de bevolking zover in koopkracht achteruitgaat dat het zijn producten niet meer kan slijten, nee toch?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door sidi bibi_ 
> *Al wat je schrijft over het I.M.F. en de verhouding dirham/dollar zal allemaal best wel waar zijn maar wat schiet iemand daar nou mee op die in Marokko zonder werk zit, is het misschien niet handiger om tussen al wat slecht is het meest voordelige eriut te pikken? In Marokko begint de Coca Cola de mintthee al aardig uit de markt te drukken, er is toch niks op tegen dat er enkele vestigingen van Coca Cola fabrieken zijn die werk verschaffen aan een klein gedeelte van de bevolking. Denk je trouwens dat de mensen in Marokko en zeker de jeugd zich druk maken wie werk verschaft. Het is toch allemaal hetzelfde, net als hier in NL willen ze daar ook achter de computer zitten te chatten, willen ze hun Nike-schoentjes, hun mobieltje, een oud frans autootje of een mobyletje. Je verzuipt in Maroc in de schotelantennes, ze zijn toch gewoon gezond nieuwschierig hoe het er hier aan toe gaat. En arbeidsslaven, dat is in NL toch ook gewoon zo, gewoon werken en slapen 's-avonds een beetje naar de "allesweters "op tv kijken of om een slappe Amerikaanse clichefilm te bekijken. E n dat doordraven op alles wat historisch is, daar ligt toch geen mens wakker van, wordt vaak alleen voor opjutterijen gebruikt. Alles is toch al een grote eenheidsworst geworden en dat maakt toch ook niks uit zolang we ernaar blijven streven iedereen zijn vrijheid te gunnen. Denk je trouwens niet dat die Coca Cola fabriek in Marokko ( dit is maar een voorbeeld ) erbij gebaat is dat de bevolking zover in koopkracht achteruitgaat dat het zijn producten niet meer kan slijten, nee toch?*




Denk jij dat Nike het erg vind dat die kinderen die de schoenen voor hen maaken- deze nooit zullen kunnen betalen?



De groeten

----------


## sidi bibi

Leuk hoor, die jaren 60 cliche, mag het dan misschien Esprit wezen?
Ik zeg alleen maar wat ze daar willen hebben en hoe ze dat maken moet je daar maar gaan vertellen.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *CHAPEAU, MILLE FOIS.*


wat betekent dat in hollandse woordjes?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *wat betekent dat in hollandse woordjes?*



Ik neem mijn hoed voor je af, 1000 keer!

Salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door sidi bibi_ 
> *Al wat je schrijft over het I.M.F. en de verhouding dirham/dollar zal allemaal best wel waar zijn maar wat schiet iemand daar nou mee op die in Marokko zonder werk zit, is het misschien niet handiger om tussen al wat slecht is het meest voordelige eriut te pikken? In Marokko begint de Coca Cola de mintthee al aardig uit de markt te drukken, er is toch niks op tegen dat er enkele vestigingen van Coca Cola fabrieken zijn die werk verschaffen aan een klein gedeelte van de bevolking. Denk je trouwens dat de mensen in Marokko en zeker de jeugd zich druk maken wie werk verschaft. Het is toch allemaal hetzelfde, net als hier in NL willen ze daar ook achter de computer zitten te chatten, willen ze hun Nike-schoentjes, hun mobieltje, een oud frans autootje of een mobyletje. Je verzuipt in Maroc in de schotelantennes, ze zijn toch gewoon gezond nieuwschierig hoe het er hier aan toe gaat. En arbeidsslaven, dat is in NL toch ook gewoon zo, gewoon werken en slapen 's-avonds een beetje naar de "allesweters "op tv kijken of om een slappe Amerikaanse clichefilm te bekijken. E n dat doordraven op alles wat historisch is, daar ligt toch geen mens wakker van, wordt vaak alleen voor opjutterijen gebruikt. Alles is toch al een grote eenheidsworst geworden en dat maakt toch ook niks uit zolang we ernaar blijven streven iedereen zijn vrijheid te gunnen. Denk je trouwens niet dat die Coca Cola fabriek in Marokko ( dit is maar een voorbeeld ) erbij gebaat is dat de bevolking zover in koopkracht achteruitgaat dat het zijn producten niet meer kan slijten, nee toch?*


Ik denk dat Coca Cola dat misschioen wel zou willen, tenslotte zijn de werknemers in Marokko velen malen goedkoper dan in de VS, maar misschien wilt de Marokkaanse overheid dit niet, want laten we eerlijk zijn (zakelijk gesproken) als je ergens iets kan laten maken wat 10 keer goedkoper is voor jouw zul je dat niet laten als de mogelijkheid zich zou voordoen!

Ik ben het met je eens dat Marokko en OOK Turkije idem Antillen iets meer zouden moeten investeren in hun bevolking in plaats van aan een kleine groepering!

Salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ik neem mijn hoed voor je af, 100 keer!
> 
> Salerno*



Bedankt Salerno, had even geen tijd.



De groeten.

----------


## sidi bibi

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ik denk dat Coca Cola dat misschioen wel zou willen, tenslotte zijn de werknemers in Marokko velen malen goedkoper dan in de VS, maar misschien wilt de Marokkaanse overheid dit niet, want laten we eerlijk zijn (zakelijk gesproken) als je ergens iets kan laten maken wat 10 keer goedkoper is voor jouw zul je dat niet laten als de mogelijkheid zich zou voordoen!
> 
> Ik ben het met je eens dat Marokko en OOK Turkije idem Antillen iets meer zouden moeten investeren in hun bevolking in plaats van aan een kleine groepering!
> 
> Salerno*


Coca cola is een klein voorbeeldje, in Maroc alleen voor binnenlandse markt, geen export, de schoenen van Nike zijn vervalst voor het overgrote deel, alleen met logo.

----------


## vanilli

tot zover zitten wij(jij en ik) eigenlijk op dezelfde hoogte, alln we begrijpen misschien elkaar niet zoo goed... of we gebruiken verkeerde woorden.. may be!!! :Smilie:

----------


## Coolassprov MC

Iemand beweerde dat de Arabier zijn of haar ellende allemaal aan zichzelf te danken heeft; en ik gaf wat feiten weer die een ander licht doen schijnen over deze raciale stereotyperingen; feiten die de mainstream dan weer niet graag of snel in de mond nemen of over zal schrijven; tenzij op pagina 338; ergens verborgen tussen de advertenties.

Het grote verschil tussen mij en Ali is dat het beantwoorden van een schuldvraag (?) niet mijn prioriteit is; maar wel het geven van een zo breed mogelijk beeld van de problemen en hun oorsprongEN.




> _Geplaatst door sidi bibi_ 
> *Al wat je schrijft over het I.M.F. en de verhouding dirham/dollar zal allemaal best wel waar zijn maar wat schiet iemand daar nou mee op die in Marokko zonder werk zit, is het misschien niet handiger om tussen al wat slecht is het meest voordelige eriut te pikken?*


Positief = goed en goed = goed; maar als je aan een buitenlands en vreemd systeem onderworpen bent is er niet veel keus; zelfs de zogenaamde keuzen zijn keuzen die voor je ingebakken zijn.

Nu wil iedereen makkelijke en snelle oplossingen en verklaringen, en zo een makkelijke en snelle oplossing voor Derde Wereldlanden is het werekn aan hun eigen economien, ipv het meewerken en ondehouden van een systeem dat zelfverrijking en hun onderwerping tot doel heeft.

Multinationals zijn geen Leger des Heils instellingen; zij willen winnen en als zij winnen betekent dat dat iemand heeft verloren; simpel.

Het aantal knikkers staat vast maar degene die de spelregels heeft verzonnen heeft alle knikkers en zal ze niet weggeven; zelfs niet als iets een investering lijkt die allebei goed lijkt te doen.




> _Geplaatst door sidi bibi_ 
> *Het is toch allemaal hetzelfde, net als hier in NL willen ze daar ook achter de computer zitten te chatten, willen ze hun Nike-schoentjes, hun mobieltje, een oud frans autootje of een mobyletje. Je verzuipt in Maroc in de schotelantennes, ze zijn toch gewoon gezond nieuwschierig hoe het er hier aan toe gaat. En arbeidsslaven, dat is in NL toch ook gewoon zo, gewoon werken en slapen 's-avonds een beetje naar de "allesweters "op tv kijken of om een slappe Amerikaanse clichefilm te bekijken. (....)*


Ik heb nooit beweerd dat er een verschil is tussen Marokkaanse en Nederlandse onderworpelingen aan het kapitalistische stelsel. 




> _Geplaatst door sidi bibi_ 
> * E n dat doordraven op alles wat historisch is, daar ligt toch geen mens wakker van, wordt vaak alleen voor opjutterijen gebruikt.*


Ik denk niet dat je begrepen hebt wat ik hierover geschreven had. 
Anders had je begrepen wat de geschiedenis (veel eerder actualiteit) ertoe doet.




> _Geplaatst door sidi bibi_ 
> *Denk je trouwens niet dat die Coca Cola fabriek in Marokko ( dit is maar een voorbeeld ) erbij gebaat is dat de bevolking zover in koopkracht achteruitgaat dat het zijn producten niet meer kan slijten, nee toch?*


Twee vragen:

1.	Waar komt het geld vandaan?
2.	Waar gaat het geld naar toe?

Antwoorden:

1.	Uit de Marokkaanse economie;
2. Naar de economie van multinationals.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Iemand beweerde dat de Arabier zijn of haar ellende allemaal aan zichzelf te danken heeft; en ik gaf wat feiten weer die een ander licht doen schijnen over deze raciale stereotyperingen; feiten die de mainstream dan weer niet graag of snel in de mond nemen of over zal schrijven; tenzij op pagina 338; ergens verborgen tussen de advertenties.
> 
> Het grote verschil tussen mij en Ali is dat het beantwoorden van een schuldvraag (?) niet mijn prioriteit is; maar wel het geven van een zo breed mogelijk beeld van de problemen en hun oorsprongEN.
> 
> 
> 
> Positief = goed en goed = goed; maar als je aan een buitenlands en vreemd systeem onderworpen bent is er niet veel keus; zelfs de zogenaamde keuzen zijn keuzen die voor je ingebakken zijn.
> 
> ...




Daar heb je gelijk in, MAAR, is dat niet met elk bedrijf uiteindelijk zo???? nemen we een slager, waar ook ter wereld, die zit er niet om jou te spekken of de overheid, die zit er uiteindelijk om er zelf beter van te worden! dus ook die multinationals, alleen is dat op groter vlak! (hou, mij ten goede, ik ben geen voorstander van die multinationals hoor, maar daar gaat het niet om)

wat betreft ontwikkelingshulp, daar wordt (b.v.) al zo'n 50 jaar of meer heel veel geld in Afrika gepompt, zie jij enig verschil????? wat is er met al die miljarden gedaan??? zijn die bevolkingen er beter van geworden, op al die vragen is er maar 1 antwoord helaas, nee,niets,nee, EN laten we wel zijn dit komt dus NIET door de westerse wereld (die zijn de doneurs) dit komt door de overheden, indien men zelfs eten stuurde per boten, stond het menig maal te verotten aan de kade etc terwijl de bevolking uithongerden, wederom komt dit door de westerse wereld dan???

Kijk je kunt natuurlijk voor het gemak wel blijven zoeken naar oorzaken, al is het 3000 jaar terug, maar dat is niet reeel en ook niet wenselijk daar je namelijk er niets positiefs mee bereikt alleen maar het tegendeel ervan, mensen blijven dan in de cirkel zitten van "zelfmedelijden" en schuld schuiven in plaats van de schouders eronder te plaatsen!

Wil je iets kunnen bereiken moet je in het hier en nu staan, de zaken van nu aankaarten op het moment van nu, en daar dan iets positiefs uit halen om zo je land, jezelf, je bevolking er bovenop te krijgen.

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Daar heb je gelijk in, MAAR, is dat niet met elk bedrijf uiteindelijk zo???? nemen we een slager, waar ook ter wereld, die zit er niet om jou te spekken of de overheid, die zit er uiteindelijk om er zelf beter van te worden! dus ook die multinationals, alleen is dat op groter vlak! (hou, mij ten goede, ik ben geen voorstander van die multinationals hoor, maar daar gaat het niet om)*


Nog een verschil is dat een lokale slager het geld terugpompt in de economie; zo een lokale slager is misschien wel het schoolvoorbeeld van hoe moet; pomp je geld uit een gemeenschap, besteed je dat geld ook weer in die gemeenschap door van anderen te kopen; geen exploitatieve economisch-parasitaire activiteit graag!




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *wat betreft ontwikkelingshulp, daar wordt (b.v.) al zo'n 50 jaar of meer heel veel geld in Afrika gepompt, zie jij enig verschil????? wat is er met al die miljarden gedaan??? zijn die bevolkingen er beter van geworden, op al die vragen is er maar 1 antwoord helaas, nee,niets,nee, EN laten we wel zijn dit komt dus NIET door de westerse wereld (die zijn de doneurs) dit komt door de overheden, indien men zelfs eten stuurde per boten, stond het menig maal te verotten aan de kade etc terwijl de bevolking uithongerden, wederom komt dit door de westerse wereld dan???
> *


Zolang westerse landen liever bijdragen aan het probleem dan aan de oplossing, moeten de westerse landen niet blind, doof en stom spelen en de problemen zoeken in raciale stereotyperingen van de lokale bevolking.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * het gemak wel blijven zoeken naar oorzaken, al is het 3000 jaar terug, maar dat is niet reeel en ook niet wenselijk daar je namelijk er niets positiefs mee bereikt alleen maar het tegendeel ervan, mensen blijven dan in de cirkel zitten van "zelfmedelijden" en schuld schuiven in plaats van de schouders eronder te plaatsen!*


Zonder verleden geen toekomst.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Wil je iets kunnen bereiken moet je in het hier en nu staan, de zaken van nu aankaarten op het moment van nu, en daar dan iets positiefs uit halen om zo je land, jezelf, je bevolking er bovenop te krijgen.*


Ik ben geloof ik meer positief en heb geloof ik meer oplossingen geboden dan Ali met zijn racistische verklaringen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Daar heb je gelijk in, MAAR, is dat niet met elk bedrijf uiteindelijk zo???? nemen we een slager, waar ook ter wereld, die zit er niet om jou te spekken of de overheid, die zit er uiteindelijk om er zelf beter van te worden! dus ook die multinationals, alleen is dat op groter vlak! (hou, mij ten goede, ik ben geen voorstander van die multinationals hoor, maar daar gaat het niet om)
> 
> wat betreft ontwikkelingshulp, daar wordt (b.v.) al zo'n 50 jaar of meer heel veel geld in Afrika gepompt, zie jij enig verschil????? wat is er met al die miljarden gedaan??? zijn die bevolkingen er beter van geworden, op al die vragen is er maar 1 antwoord helaas, nee,niets,nee, EN laten we wel zijn dit komt dus NIET door de westerse wereld (die zijn de doneurs) dit komt door de overheden, indien men zelfs eten stuurde per boten, stond het menig maal te verotten aan de kade etc terwijl de bevolking uithongerden, wederom komt dit door de westerse wereld dan???
> 
> Kijk je kunt natuurlijk voor het gemak wel blijven zoeken naar oorzaken, al is het 3000 jaar terug, maar dat is niet reeel en ook niet wenselijk daar je namelijk er niets positiefs mee bereikt alleen maar het tegendeel ervan, mensen blijven dan in de cirkel zitten van "zelfmedelijden" en schuld schuiven in plaats van de schouders eronder te plaatsen!
> 
> Wil je iets kunnen bereiken moet je in het hier en nu staan, de zaken van nu aankaarten op het moment van nu, en daar dan iets positiefs uit halen om zo je land, jezelf, je bevolking er bovenop te krijgen.
> 
> salerno*




Ja maar Salerno, de reden dat overheden die ontwikkelingshulp via investeringsprojecten van hun eigen bedrijfsleven deden heeft er ook voor gezorgd dat er voor elke dollar ontwikkelingshulp er drie of vier terugkwamen, en zo staan er sommige landen er nog steeds heel slecht voor door de steeds alsmaar oplopende schuldenlast.



Groetjes.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ja maar Salerno, de reden dat overheden die ontwikkelingshulp via investeringsprojecten van hun eigen bedrijfsleven deden heeft er ook voor gezorgd dat er voor elke dollar ontwikkelingshulp er drie of vier terugkwamen, en zo staan er sommige landen er nog steeds heel slecht voor door de steeds alsmaar oplopende schuldenlast.
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes.*


Het probleem is meer dat de overheden van deze "ontwikkelingslanden" liever het geld in eigen zakken stopt en/of in munitie dan het volk daadwerkelijk te helpen, als je een schuld hebt moet je die terugbetalen AL HELEMAAL als er in jou land al decenia geld word gepompt en er niets word bereikt lijkt mij!

De investeringsprojecten die er zijn gevolgd, zoals landbouw, waterputten, kleine "naaiateliers" etc.etc. mensen op leiden tot, zuster, dokter, tandarts, leraar, etc.etc. die projecten hebben een goede kans van slagen gehad door de jaren heem, en dat ziet men nu ook in, dat het beter is om het heft in EIGEN handen te nemen en deze mensen te helpen te overleven en een eigen zaakje te beginnen dan het geld aan de overheden en instanties te geven die er geen drol mee doen voor de bevolking!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Nog een verschil is dat een lokale slager het geld terugpompt in de economie; zo een lokale slager is misschien wel het schoolvoorbeeld van hoe moet; pomp je geld uit een gemeenschap, besteed je dat geld ook weer in die gemeenschap door van anderen te kopen; geen exploitatieve economisch-parasitaire activiteit graag!
> 
> 
> De mensen die er in werken krijgen een salaris en dat komt ook terug in de economie, het water, elektriciteitsgeld, de huur en of de koop van het gebouw etc. komen ook ten goede van het land van herkomst, en ELK bedrijf wat zich waar dan ook vestigd moet ten alle tijde een "vorm" van belasting betalen, dus er komt wel degelijk iets terug in de economie! 
> 
> 
> Zolang westerse landen liever bijdragen aan het probleem dan aan de oplossing, moeten de westerse landen niet blind, doof en stom spelen en de problemen zoeken in raciale stereotyperingen van de lokale bevolking.
> 
> ...


Waarmee vindt jij Ali dan wel degelijk racistisch????
Ik heb nog niets werkelijk racistisch gevonden in zijn betoog! salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Het probleem is meer dat de overheden van deze "ontwikkelingslanden" liever het geld in eigen zakken stopt en/of in munitie dan het volk daadwerkelijk te helpen, als je een schuld hebt moet je die terugbetalen AL HELEMAAL als er in jou land al decenia geld word gepompt en er niets word bereikt lijkt mij!
> 
> De investeringsprojecten die er zijn gevolgd, zoals landbouw, waterputten, kleine "naaiateliers" etc.etc. mensen op leiden tot, zuster, dokter, tandarts, leraar, etc.etc. die projecten hebben een goede kans van slagen gehad door de jaren heem, en dat ziet men nu ook in, dat het beter is om het heft in EIGEN handen te nemen en deze mensen te helpen te overleven en een eigen zaakje te beginnen dan het geld aan de overheden en instanties te geven die er geen drol mee doen voor de bevolking!
> 
> salerno*



Maar mischien Salerno, als er een andere regering in zo'n land komt na die zakkenvullers en eigen volk uitbuiters die vaak door de donorlanden critiekloos zijn behandeld, en deze nieuwe regering is wel ok, is er dan ook geen reden voor clementie?


Groetjes.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Waarmee vindt jij Ali dan wel degelijk racistisch????
> Ik heb nog niets werkelijk racistisch gevonden in zijn betoog! salerno*


Nogmaals:




> Naturlich is het zo dat iedereen zijn eigen verantwoordelijkheid heeft. Maar het is zeker niet zo, en het zal nooit zo zijn dat je een heel volk debet maakt aan hun eigen falen. Dit is een onacceptabele, racistische daad .


Stel je eens voor dat je de Holocaust zou wijten aan de Joden zelf; ik denk dan dat dit land te klein zou zijn voor Ali.

Zijn betoog omvat niets anders dan zijn bevestigingen van racistische stereotypes; racisme is hij niet eens bewust mee bezig.* Ik weet niets waar hij wel mee bezig is.* 

Nogmaals: 


> Om te begrijpen wat er in de Arabische en Islamitische wereld gebeurd, moet je begrijpen wat de verhoudingen zijn in de wereld....


En nogmaals:

Deze discussie is al gevoerd op http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...8&pagenumber=1

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Maar mischien Salerno, als er een andere regering in zo'n land komt na die zakkenvullers en eigen volk uitbuiters die vaak door de donorlanden critiekloos zijn behandeld, en deze nieuwe regering is wel ok, is er dan ook geen reden voor clementie?
> 
> 
> Groetjes.*



Oh, ja zeker wel, want dan komt het ten goede van de bevolking, en DAT is wat ik het aller belangrijkste vind!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Nogmaals:
> 
> 
> 
> Stel je eens voor dat je de Holocaust zou wijten aan de Joden zelf; ik denk dan dat dit land te klein zou zijn voor Ali.
> 
> Pardon, ??? het falen van de Overheden van "arabieren" etc. kun je niet vergelijken met de Holocaust, dit is niet iets wat je kunt vergelijken,. en ik denk ook niet dat mensen zo'n vergelijking zullen maken lijkt mij! Als voorbeeld, wat de "arabieren" doen in Darfour, daar kun je niet de bevolking voor aansprakelijk stellen dat doen die militante "arabieren"je kunt niet gaan beweren dat het hun eigen schuld is dat ze worden uitgemoord met hulp van de regering, huizen platgebrand, oogst vernietigd en vrouwen verkracht, toch?? Dat zou men ook wereldwijd niet accepteren en zou de wereld op z'n kop doen staan neem ik aan!  
> 
> ...


Als deze discussie al gevoerd is, waarom voer je hem dan hier weer aan???

salerno

----------


## ElfjeGlamdring

Het probleem is meer dat de overheden van deze "ontwikkelingslanden" liever het geld in eigen zakken stopt en/of in munitie dan het volk daadwerkelijk te helpen, als je een schuld hebt moet je die terugbetalen AL HELEMAAL als er in jou land al decenia geld word gepompt en er niets word bereikt lijkt mij! Aldus salerno:
waarom zou ik als westerse land bijvoorbeeld met zo'n land willen samenwerken, want dat vind jij geen probleem in de vorige reactie o.a.. jij vond het helemaal zo gek nog niet dat een land als amerika of andere land uit eu met marokko of egypte samenwerkt..... :knipoog:

----------


## vanilli

Het probleem is meer dat de overheden van deze "ontwikkelingslanden" liever het geld in eigen zakken stopt en/of in munitie dan het volk daadwerkelijk te helpen, als je een schuld hebt moet je die terugbetalen AL HELEMAAL als er in jou land al decenia geld word gepompt en er niets word bereikt lijkt mij! Aldus salerno:
waarom zou ik als westerse land bijvoorbeeld met zo'n land willen samenwerken, want dat vind jij geen probleem in de vorige reactie o.a.. jij vond het helemaal zo gek nog niet dat een land als amerika of andere land uit eu met marokko of egypte samenwerkt.....


vanilli.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door ElfjeGlamdring_ 
> *Het probleem is meer dat de overheden van deze "ontwikkelingslanden" liever het geld in eigen zakken stopt en/of in munitie dan het volk daadwerkelijk te helpen, als je een schuld hebt moet je die terugbetalen AL HELEMAAL als er in jou land al decenia geld word gepompt en er niets word bereikt lijkt mij! Aldus salerno:
> waarom zou ik als westerse land bijvoorbeeld met zo'n land willen samenwerken, want dat vind jij geen probleem in de vorige reactie o.a.. jij vond het helemaal zo gek nog niet dat een land als amerika of andere land uit eu met marokko of egypte samenwerkt.....*



Ook voor vanilli bestemd!!

 :zozo:  
Misschien omdat ik een land als Marokko en Egypte niet als een Ontwikkelingsland ziet met een ruime mate van corruptie zoals in de WERKELIJKE arme Afrikaanse landen waar de mensen werkelijk nog geen nagel hebben om hun kont mee te krabben, Marokko en Egypte zijn niet in de mate "arm" en een "ontwikkelingsland" als die landen!
Sommige van die landen zijn gewoonweg bodemloze putten waar totaal niets wordt gedaan aan de ontwikkeling van de bevolking/landbouw/economie etc in de positieve zin van het woord, daar kun je de 2 landen genoemd als hierboven toch absoluut niet mee vergelijken dacht ik zo!

salerno  :melig2:

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Oh, ja zeker wel, want dan komt het ten goede van de bevolking, en DAT is wat ik het aller belangrijkste vind!
> 
> salerno*



OK Salerno.



Groetjes.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Als deze discussie al gevoerd is, waarom voer je hem dan hier weer aan???
> 
> salerno*


Ik had dat niet gezegd als je wat nieuws had gebracht.

Vanwege het feit dat jouw argumenten reeds eerder gevoerd en uitgekauwd zijn, en vanwege het feit dat je al mijn argumenten links laat liggen en plaats maakt voor het bevestigen van dezelfde racistische sterotyperingen als Ali doet.

Als het niet strafbaar zou zijn, had ik met je gediscussieerd over de Holocaust. 

We weten nu wel dat het leed van de Joden niet te vervangen is voor welk ander menselijk leed dan ook.

http://www.nu.nl/news.jsp?n=458383&c=50

Man bestraft voor anti-joodse stemmingmakerij op website

Uitgegeven: 21 december 2004 10:29
Laatst gewijzigd: 21 december 2004 11:12

DEN BOSCH - De rechtbank in Den Bosch heeft de 53-jarige I.J. uit Rosmalen dinsdag veroordeeld tot vier weken voorwaardelijke celstraf wegens het beledigen van een groep mensen wegens hun godsdienst. Het Openbaar Ministerie had 300 euro boete en een voorwaardelijke celstraf van drie weken geist.

J. is maker en eigenaar van de pro-Palestijnse website Dutchpal Daarop waren artikelen te lezen waarin de jodenvervolging tijdens de Tweede Wereldoorlog wordt ontkend. Het Centrum voor Informatie en Documentatie Isral (CIDI) deed in maart aangifte tegen de eigenaar en tevens auteur van de website, waarvan de inhoud volgens het instituut werd gekenmerkt door "anti-joodse stemmingmakerij".

Objectieve informatie
De verdachte zei twee weken geleden bij de rechtbank dat hij niet de bedoeling had mensen te kwetsen. "Ik wilde alleen objectieve informatie geven." Hij plaatste op zijn website een vertaald artikel van Richard Harwood, waarin de moord op zes miljoen joden "het meest kolossale stuk fictie" wordt genoemd.

Onnodig grievend
De rechtbank oordeelde dat de man onnodig grievend is geweest. Hij wijst de verklaring van de verdachte dat hij slechts wilde deelnemen aan het publieke debat, van de hand. 
http://www.dutchpal.com/

----------


## Coolassprov MC

Ik wil jullie laten meegenieten van de evenzo briljante schrijfproducten van de briljante geest die op het internet voornamelijk schrijft onder de naam Patrick. Patrick is een jongere die al jaren dakloos is in Nederlander:

_Ik vind het best jammer te lezen dat er steeds mensen heeeeeleeee verhalen hebben over een geloof, een ras, een soort mens
Je kan toch nooit van je leven een (voor)oordeel vellen over een gigantisch grote groep mensen alleen maar om een geloof of een huidskleur of een afkomst. 

Omdat ik nooit zal geloven dat als je kwaad kan spreken over zo enorm veel mensen; dat je ze allemaal persoonlijk ontmoet kan hebben; en dus helemaal niet kan weten of ut wel echt zo is 

Ten tweede loop je dan gewoon volgens mij vet te roddelen, want als je iets zegt over iedereen die in Allah gelooft is zo en zo dan heb je t ook over een islamitische dame in bijvoorbeeld Australi, en dan loop je dus gewoon lekker achter haar rug om een heleboel onzin te verkopen, terwijl ze zich niet eens kan verdedigen 

Ten derde kan t volgens mij nooit goed voor iemand zijn om zo boos op een hele grote groep te zijn, kost toch keiveel moeite om zoveel mensen te haten,.. voor boos kijken heb je wel 100 spieren nodig terwijl je voor lachen maar uh 20 nodig heb (of zoiets) 

Ten vierde we zijn toch allemaal mensen, met gevoel, met verdriet, met blijdschap, allemaal met t zelfde bloed en allemaal met dezelfde basale levensbehoeftes, en dat de ene dan toevallig uit Urk komt wat dan heel triest voor em is maar daar kennie ook niks aan doen en de ander komt uit rotterdam en weer een ander komt uit marocco, maar waar je ook vandaan komt daar hebbie nooit zelf voor gekozen en ook de opvoeding die je krijgt hebbie niet voor gekozen, en als je dan alsnog besluit om crimineel te gaan worden of zo dan leg dat echt niet aan je huidskleur geloof geaardheid of wat dan ook, want dat komt in alle soorten en maten voor 

en als laatste,.. aan een beetje respect voor een ander is volgens mij nog nooit iemand doodgegaan_

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Ik had dat niet gezegd als je wat nieuws had gebracht.
> 
> Vanwege het feit dat jouw argumenten reeds eerder gevoerd en uitgekauwd zijn, en vanwege het feit dat je al mijn argumenten links laat liggen en plaats maakt voor het bevestigen van dezelfde racistische sterotyperingen als Ali doet.
> 
> Als het niet strafbaar zou zijn, had ik met je gediscussieerd over de Holocaust. 
> 
> We weten nu wel dat het leed van de Joden niet te vervangen is voor welk ander menselijk leed dan ook.
> 
> ...


Het is net zo misselijkmakend om te zeggen dat de joden niet uitgemoord zijn in de 2e wereldoorlog, dan dat je zou zeggen dat het afrikaanse continent never nooit kolonisatie van het westen heeft gekend!
Net zo misselijkmakend als dat men zou beweren dat er nooit spraken is geweest in afrika en in het westen van slavernij, en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan!

Deze man was zeer zeker zeer grievend, dom, en totaal niet wetend wat de waarheid is!

Ik denk dat jij nu geweldig in de spiegel heb zitten turen toen je het over mij , stereotype;s uitgekauwd en etc, schreef, overigens, het leed wat de mensen tijdens de holocaust is aangedaan, is zeker weten nog niet geevenaard, maar zoals het de laatste jaren er aan toe gaat met religiefanatici, worden die ook wel ingehaald!

De meeste doden zijn ten alle tijden in de wereld gevallen door 3 oorzaken, POLITIEK, GELOOF en HEBZUCHT! Waar ook ter wereld, welk ras, geloof, en politieke overtuiging dan ook!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Ik wil jullie laten meegenieten van de evenzo briljante schrijfproducten van de briljante geest die op het internet voornamelijk schrijft onder de naam Patrick. Patrick is een jongere die al jaren dakloos is in Nederlander:
> 
> Ik vind het best jammer te lezen dat er steeds mensen heeeeeleeee verhalen hebben over een geloof, een ras, een soort mens
> Je kan toch nooit van je leven een (voor)oordeel vellen over een gigantisch grote groep mensen alleen maar om een geloof of een huidskleur of een afkomst. 
> 
> Omdat ik nooit zal geloven dat als je kwaad kan spreken over zo enorm veel mensen; dat je ze allemaal persoonlijk ontmoet kan hebben; en dus helemaal niet kan weten of ut wel echt zo is 
> 
> Ten tweede loop je dan gewoon volgens mij vet te roddelen, want als je iets zegt over iedereen die in Allah gelooft is zo en zo dan heb je t ook over een islamitische dame in bijvoorbeeld Australi, en dan loop je dus gewoon lekker achter haar rug om een heleboel onzin te verkopen, terwijl ze zich niet eens kan verdedigen 
> ...



Een wijs persoon in al zijn simpele gedachten, 

Er bestaat geen onrechtvaardige en /of onrechtmatige vrede alleen maar vrede, er is alleen maar onrechtvaardige en onrechtmatige oorlog
verzonnen om je eigen idealen en visie's op te dringen aan anderen, al is het over hun lijken en die van hun kinderen!

salerno

----------


## vanilli

chapeau salerno !!!! al verschillen wij soms , maar dan hl soms van mening :Smilie:  hehehehehe!!!!

----------


## vanilli

en als laatste,.. aan een beetje respect voor een ander is volgens mij nog nooit iemand doodgegaan ALDUS MC: 
doodgaan is een beetje tever gezocht. maar er zijn wel gevallen waarin men zich gekwetst voelt als ie door een ander behandeld wordt met goeie bedoelingen trouwens; maar de boodschap komt slecht of verkeerd over.. ik geef je een voorbeeld om het uit te leggen gewoon:

Als mn leraar bijv. mij aanspreekt , en ik kijk naar de grond en niet recht in zn ogen.. betekent niet automatisch dat ik hem niet respecteer,, JUIST omdat ik hem niet durf aan te kijken, toon ik respect voor hem.... dus conclusie: het is niet vrijblijvend dat als je iemand niet aankijkt , een soort desrespect of hoe je het mag noemen... :Smilie: 
 :knipoog:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *en als laatste,.. aan een beetje respect voor een ander is volgens mij nog nooit iemand doodgegaan ALDUS MC: 
> doodgaan is een beetje tever gezocht. maar er zijn wel gevallen waarin men zich gekwetst voelt als ie door een ander behandeld wordt met goeie bedoelingen trouwens; maar de boodschap komt slecht of verkeerd over.. ik geef je een voorbeeld om het uit te leggen gewoon:
> 
> Als mn leraar bijv. mij aanspreekt , en ik kijk naar de grond en niet recht in zn ogen.. betekent niet automatisch dat ik hem niet respecteer,, JUIST omdat ik hem niet durf aan te kijken, toon ik respect voor hem.... dus conclusie: het is niet vrijblijvend dat als je iemand niet aankijkt , een soort desrespect of hoe je het mag noemen...
> *


Ja, dat klopt, alleen de geldende regel hier is dat je iemand aankijkt als je hem/haar aanspreekt, dus zul je je daar aan moeten houden, hoe tegenstrijdig dit ook voor je klinkt omdat je van huis uit anders hebt meegekregen, als voorbeeld, toen wij naar Nederland kwamen waren mijn ouders onthutst over een paar dingen, zoals dat "als kinderen vragen worden ze overgeslagen" Eerst de volwassenen dan pas de kinderen (bij traktaties) Dat kinderen hun ouders met U moesten aanspreken etc. dat waren allemaal zaken die tegenstrijdig waren met "onze "cultuur, en moeilijk om mee om te gaan in het begin, maar we hebben er wel een weg in gekozen om daar beter mee om te gaan, we bleven onszelf thuis, met en zonder visite, en buiten pasten wij ons aan! Een dubbel leven soms ja!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *chapeau salerno !!!! al verschillen wij soms , maar dan hl soms van mening hehehehehe!!!!*


  :knipoog:  



 :knipoog:  thanxxxxxxxxxxx, zie je er zijn altijd wel raakvlakken tussen mensen, AL verschillen ze soms nog zo van mening, dat is juist het leuken van de mens!

salerno

----------


## hamidah

De arabieren zijn er nergensd schuldig van amerika is de schuld va alles nu busch de macht heef is de hele wereld veranderd

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door hamidah_ 
> *De arabieren zijn er nergensd schuldig van amerika is de schuld va alles nu busch de macht heef is de hele wereld veranderd*



Moeilijk he, de balk in je eigen ogen te zien in plaats van de splinter in die van een ander???

Ts dat het intriest is deze reaktie, anders moest ik er hartelijk om lachen!

Salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Het is net zo misselijkmakend om te zeggen dat de joden niet uitgemoord zijn in de 2e wereldoorlog, dan dat je zou zeggen dat het afrikaanse continent never nooit kolonisatie van het westen heeft gekend!
> Net zo misselijkmakend als dat men zou beweren dat er nooit spraken is geweest in afrika en in het westen van slavernij, en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan!*


Je misselijkheid is wel selectief als je het wel eens bent met Ali dat Arabieren hun eventuele vernietiging aan zichzelf te danken zouden hebben.

Als je slechts meningen kunt accepteren die stroken met de jouwe, moet je weten dat je meer met Hitler en Saddam Hussein gemeen hebt dan je voordoet. 




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Deze man was zeer zeker zeer grievend, dom, en totaal niet wetend wat de waarheid is!*


Ten eerste was het niet deze man die zeer zeker zeer grievend, dom, en totaal niet wetend wat de waarheid is!; deze man had een artikel gepubliceerd, dat niet gepubliceerd mag worden volgens de Nederlandse wet.

Nogmaals: Als je vr vrijheid van meningsuiting bent, ben je vr uiting van meningen die je niet aanstaan. Als je slechts meningen kunt tolereren die stroken met de jouwe moet je weten dat je wat dat betreft dezelfde opvatting over deze vrijheid hebt als Hitler en Saddam Hussein. 




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *De meeste doden zijn ten alle tijden in de wereld gevallen door 3 oorzaken, POLITIEK, GELOOF en HEBZUCHT! Waar ook ter wereld, welk ras, geloof, en politieke overtuiging dan ook!*





> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Deze man was zeer zeker zeer grievend, dom, en totaal niet wetend wat de waarheid is!*


Je vergeet de mensen die kosten wat het kost, hun abjectieve gelijk willen halen zonder de juiste kennis van zaken te bezigen; je kent deze man niet; je kent de zaak niet; je weet niet wat mensenrecht is.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Ik denk dat jij nu geweldig in de spiegel heb zitten turen toen je....*


Iemand moet het toch doen?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Je misselijkheid is wel selectief als je het wel eens bent met Ali dat Arabieren hun eventuele vernietiging aan zichzelf te danken zouden hebben.
> 
> Waarom zou ik misselijk moeten zijn omtrent dit gegeven???? hoezo ben ik dan selectief??? in mijn misselijkheid!!! 
> Als je alles van mij over dit onderwerp had gelezen had je geweten wat ik hiermee had bedoelt, maar goed, EEN ieder is verantwoordelijk voor z'n eigen ondergang, daar je het zelf laat gebeuren,je hebt namelijk keuze's in het leven, wist je dat??? 
> 
> Als je slechts meningen kunt accepteren die stroken met de jouwe, moet je weten dat je meer met Hitler en Saddam Hussein gemeen hebt dan je voordoet.
> 
> Ken jij mij wel dan????, en vrijheid van meningsuiting wil niet zeggen dat je bepaalde WAARGEBEURDE verhalen kunt negeren en zelfs als leugens neerzetten, DAAR heb ik het over, wat die persoon voor de rest denkt en vindt, zal mij een worst zijn! Vind ik hem te onbelangrijk voor! 
> ...


Maar of dat wijsheid is??? 
salerno

----------


## vanilli

Ja, dat klopt, alleen de geldende regel hier is dat je iemand aankijkt als je hem/haar aanspreekt, dus zul je je daar aan moeten houden, hoe tegenstrijdig dit ook voor je klinkt omdat je van huis uit anders hebt meegekregen.. aldus salerno . 

de geldende regel? ik bedoel: kom op nou!!! met welke schaal meet je of weeg je ? de geldende regels bestaan niet meer in een open society: je kan wel zeggen: je moet je aan mn regels houden , omdat IK het voor het zeggen heb in dit land.. dan begrijp je gelijk... maar je gaat mij niet eerst behandelen als jou gelijke en dan op het moment dat ik aan tafel schuif om mee te eten, zeg je tegen mij: haalloo! je bent een gast/bediende.. jou taak is mij amuseren en bedienen.........!!!!!
 :knipoog:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *Ja, dat klopt, alleen de geldende regel hier is dat je iemand aankijkt als je hem/haar aanspreekt, dus zul je je daar aan moeten houden, hoe tegenstrijdig dit ook voor je klinkt omdat je van huis uit anders hebt meegekregen.. aldus salerno . 
> 
> de geldende regel? ik bedoel: kom op nou!!! met welke schaal meet je of weeg je ? de geldende regels bestaan niet meer in een open society: je kan wel zeggen: je moet je aan mn regels houden , omdat IK het voor het zeggen heb in dit land.. dan begrijp je gelijk... maar je gaat mij niet eerst behandelen als jou gelijke en dan op het moment dat ik aan tafel schuif om mee te eten, zeg je tegen mij: haalloo! je bent een gast/bediende.. jou taak is mij amuseren en bedienen.........!!!!!
> *



Deze open samenleving is al decenialang zo'n open samenleving, het is de gewoonte van de europeaan om iemand aan te kijken als je er tegen praat, net zo min als dat je kunt verwachten van een chinees in china als je er woont dat zij je recht in de ogen moeten kijken als je met hen praat, net zo goed kun je niet verwachten dat men hier naar beneden kijkt, of het acceptabel vinden als jij dat doet, het gaat erom dat een eeuwenlange gewoonte niet in een tiental jaren kunt wegvagen alleen omdat nieuwkomers die hier zijn ( en ik vind het vreemd, want ook de nieuwkomers van hier, het leeuwendeel is hier geboren en getogen, maar goed) deze gewoonte van huis uit mee hebben gekregen, ik zelf ben ook zo'n nieuwkomer, alleen wij hadden deze gewoonte van neerkijken voor een volwassenen niet in huis, bij ons is dat ook niet gebruikelijk namelijk, maar wij hadden ook dingen die hier niet "konden" en dingen die wij eigenlijk ook niet konden waarderen, je moet er een weg in zien te vinden en je daarbij aanpassen 
Sinds wanneer moet een "nieuwkomer"hier iemand anders amuseren als hij bij jou aan tafel schuift, is het niet zo, dat jijzelf gekozen hebt om aan die tafel te schuiven, niemand heeft je daartoe verplicht, indien ik bij een chinees aanschuif, zal ik moeten eten met stokjes, een boer moeten laten na de maaltijd en mijn bord niet leeg eten, 2 van deze dingen stroken totaal niet met mijn beeld van eten en tafelmanieren, maar ik weet als ik dat doe dat ik mij aan hen moet aanpassen, anders beledig ik de gastheer/vrouw. 

salerno

----------


## super ick

Het klinkt logisch Salerno, maar het lijkt wel of je een vies woord in de mond neemt als je het hebt over aanpassen. Zowel autochtonen als allochtonen reageren alsof ze door een wesp gestoken worden. Het aanvaarden van kritiek is blijkbaar nog steeds moeilijk.
De redelijke mate van openheid in Nederland is een proces van eeuwen geweest. Honderden jaren heeft het geduurd eer de mensen zich onder het juk van geloof vandaan gevochten hebben. Je liep zelfs het risico verbrand te worden.
Nu is er een samenleving waar iedereen zijn geloof vrij kan beleiden. Het geloof heeft geen echte macht meer en is meer een privezaak geworden. Mensen van verschillende geloven leven naast elkaar zonder druk op elkaar uit oefenen omtrent hun geloof en als men zin heeft gaat men met elkaar in discussie en geeft elkaar na afloop een hand. (Protestanten oefenen bijvoorbeeld geen druk uit op Nederlands Hervormden door zelfs maar te dreigen met geweld)
Maar wat gebeurt er nu als er een grote groep mensen in die samenleving komt die wel sterk aan hun geloof hangen en hun hele leven door dat geloof laten bepalen? Waar het geloof nog wel veel, zoniet alle macht heeft? 
Ik denk dat het belangrijk is om goed duidelijk te maken dat de Nederlandse samenleving, (die op het eerste gezicht slappe losse maatschappelijke samenleving), niet is, zoals die is omdat wij hier goddeloos en ongelovig zijn. Het is een proces van eeuwen geweest om te komen waar wij nu zijn. Er zijn oorlogen aan vooraf gegaan. Nederlanders hangen niet zo aan hun erfgoed en realiseren zich soms te weinig dat alles niet vanzelf gekomen is. Ook hier niet.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

Oh, dus nu willen bepaalde lieden hier glashard gaan beweren dat 
allochtone nederlanders (liefst spreekt men over moslims) de negatieve aandacht en beledigingen aan zichzelf te danken hebben? 

Oh, zou dat dan ook jullie mening zijn wanneer ik en plein public verkondig dat b.v. de Nederlandse samenleving een goor en pervers volkje van kindermisbruikende hersenloze idioten is dat te laf en te incompetent is om zelf iets te zeggen en zich dus maar verschuilt achter de uitspraken van b.v. een wijlen Pim Fortuyn?. Want laten we eerlijk zijn hoeveel Nederlanders denken niet precies zoals dat soort personen , maar durven het niet te zeggen?

Of beter nog wat zou er zijn gebeurd als een bekende Nederlander zijn 
walging verkondigde over bijvoorbeeld het feit dat tot op de dag van vandaag zionistische hypocrieten hun handje snotterend op komen houden en over de ruggen van hun vergaste geloofsgenoten zichzelf verrijken terwijl ze zelf en onderdrukking en systematische zuivering steunen en in stand houden waar de misdaden van der fuhrer wit bij zouden wegtrekken. 

Nou, denk jullie dat ik het Nederlandse volk kan overtuigen dat ze dit soort uitspraken toch echt allemaal aan zichzelf te danken hebben of denk je niet dat iedereen de vermoorde onschuld gaat spelen en het liefst deze bekende Nederlander met hooivorken wil bewerken?

Ik spreek de taal, ik ben perfect op de hoogte van de Nederlandse 
staatsinrichting, ik ben een productief lid van de samenleving, ik ken 
jullie levensstijl, jullie cultuur en toch kies ik ervoor om niet exact zo 
te leven, ben ik dan niet gentegreerd of hebben jullie gewoon een 
acceptatie probleem? 

Nog een waar gebeurd voorbeeld. Een Moslima met een academische graad wil gaan werken, ze wil dus iets betekenen voor deze maatschappij, haar talenten en energie steken in iets dat zowel voldoening geeft als nuttig is, maar wederom kan dit niet om dat sommige verlichte Nederlanders menen dat dit niet kan vanwege haar Hijab (of hoofdvod hoe sommige dit denigrerend noemen), alsof deze Hijab haar talenten verhult. 

Dit soort voorbeelden zijn vandaag de dag meer norm dan uitzondering en dan komt ene van Gogh mij vertellen dat ik een integratie probleem heb, dus een regelrechte bedreiging voor dit superieure ras.

Het geeft maar goed aan dat veel van de mensen die het hardst schreeuwen om integratie helemaal niet goed om kunnen gaan met mensen die verschillend denken en leven. Wat dit soort bekrompen geesten willen is totale assimilatie. Ze willen jou dwingen om te zijn zoals zij zijn en daar pas ik voor. Hun definitie van integratie is ergens in een derderangs kroeg samen met een stroharige vrouw luisteren naar het geklaag en gesnotter van smartlap hazes terwijl ik de zoveelste pul bier naar binnen gooi.

Als ik van Allah(Geprezen en Verheven is Hij) de vrijheid van keuze heb 
gehad wie zijn bepaalde mensen dan om mij te dwingen te zijn zoals zij?

Privileges die allochtone Nederlanders zouden hebben gehad?. Het enige dat ik kan herkennen is een industrie van verenigingen en slecht gecordineerde en geldslurpende projecten die meer de zakken spekten van hun Nederlandse organisatoren dan daadwerkelijk bijdroegen aan de verbetering van leefomstandigheden van de allochtoon. 

De opkomst van de LPF geeft trouwens maar weer eens heel mooi aan hoe tolerant en ruimdenkend Nederland is. 

Enkel en alleen met de haatdragende uitspraken over moslims en buitenlanders hebben deze partij grootgemaakt . Tsja, dat geeft maar weer te denken.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Oh, dus nu willen bepaalde lieden hier glashard gaan beweren dat 
> allochtone nederlanders (liefst spreekt men over moslims) de negatieve aandacht en beledigingen aan zichzelf te danken hebben? 
> 
> dit is weer eens een vorm van "kijk mij eens zielig zijn"" syndroom. oftewel, zelfmedelijden, als het niet gaat hoe je het graag zou willen, hebben heel veel mensen last van! en die zijn er ook van overtuigd dat ze gelijk hebben ook in hun zielig zijn! 
> 
> Oh, zou dat dan ook jullie mening zijn wanneer ik en plein public verkondig dat b.v. de Nederlandse samenleving een goor en pervers volkje van kindermisbruikende hersenloze idioten 
> 
> Dit is ook gebleken in Iran/Afghanistan/Soedan/ en vele andere Islamtische landen maar die doen het onder het norm van "geloof"????? 
> ...


Enkel en allen om de haatdragende uitlatingen van sommige Nepmoslims, die hun eigen (zieke) gedachtengang willen projecteren MET GEWELD op anderen, waardoor de rest van de Nederlandse samenleving moet lijden! 

Mensen zoals jij zorgen ervoor dat mensen zoals ik, continue worden geconfronteerd met het negatieve beeld dat geschapen is over ons geloof door idioten die totaal geen zin kunnen geven aan hun leven en dat weer schuiven op de samenleving, terwijl als ze in het land van herkomst waren gebleven nog geen nagel hadden gehad om hun kont mee te krabben!


Allah, verhoeden het dat mijn 2 zonen net zulke ziekelijke beelden gaan krijgen over het leven, deze samenleving en henzelf als wat ik hier lees!

Salerno EEN allochtoon EN Moslima! en nou jij!

----------


## vanilli

je hebt nu 1 bepalende fout gemaakt in je uitleg, namelijk dit: je zei (allochtoon) ....
ik heb je toen uitgelegd dat ik behandeld werd als bijna-autochtoon, niet als allochtoon... maar op het cruciale moment dat ik me zo ging gedragen, kwam de (meester) stomverbaasd ook nog, met van: hey!! wacht ff !! het is niet de bedoeling dat je je letterlijk als mn gelijke gaat handelen. alleen figuurlijk,, dus: alleen op papier... want op het moment dat je zo gaat handelen zoals het jou geleerd is in de theorie.. dan heb je de boodschap niet goed ontvangen.. de boodschap is: 

je bent een krullebol die hier gehaald is , om mn vuile werk op te knappen en als het mij (autochtoon) zint, dan mag jij mij ook nog amuseren en stel dat ik in een goede bui ben, dan mag je een tijdje(als het goed gaat met de economie en consumptie) doen alsof je mn gelijke bent.. tijdelijk dan he!! want als ik wakker word en je bent nog steeds aan het acteren, dan vind ik je te bemoeizuchtig. :knipoog: 

goed lezen he!! :knipoog:

----------


## vanilli

en nog iets over GEWELD:
VOORDAT er met geweld wordt gedreigd, gaat er een waarschuwing aan vooraf en die waarschuwing(tig zelfs) geweest in de hele wereld: NAMELIJK:

-laat me met rust en bemoei je met je eigen zaken(conflict irak)
-geef me mn stuk grond terug die je hebt ingepikt(als individu) (israel-palestina)
-speel niet de baas in dit stukje afrikaanse land omdat je macht hebt(zuid-afrika) nu minder maar ok.
-laat mn geloof met rust, want je beledigt me constant ( en het heeft te lang geduurd dat ik zweeg) maar nu is mn geduld op(laatste incidenten in nederland).
ENZOVOORT ENZOVOORT.. :knipoog: '

WAT IK WIL ZEGGEN IS DIT: LUISTER NAAR MIJ EERST EN DAN PAS BESCHULDIG MIJ VAN GEWELD..ALS IK VOOR NIETS OVER DE SCHEEF GA , DAN MAG JE MIJ STRAFFEN OF JE MACHT VERTONEN...WANT IK GEEF AAN DAT JE ME IRRITEERT .. DUS ZEG IK GEWOON MET WOORDEN: LAAT ME MET RUST OF GEEF ME MN EIGENDOM TERUG.. WANT IN PRINCIPE WIL IK NIET IN VERZET GAAN.. MAAR ALS JE TOCH DOORGAAT MET JE PLANNEN, DAN BEN IK GENOODZAAKT OM IETS TE ONDERNEMEN.. ONGEACHT OF HET MOREEL OF IMMOREEL IS WAT IK OP DAT MOMENT VOOR ACTIE ONDERNEEM.. :knipoog: 

PS: ALS IK ZEG: IK OF MIJ OF ME DAN HEB IK HET NIET OVER MEZELF MAAR IN HET ALGEMEEN. OOK ALS IK ZEG: JIJ OF JOU OF JULLIE .

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *en nog iets over GEWELD:
> VOORDAT er met geweld wordt gedreigd, gaat er een waarschuwing aan vooraf en die waarschuwing(tig zelfs) geweest in de hele wereld: NAMELIJK:
> 
> -laat me met rust en bemoei je met je eigen zaken(conflict irak)
> -geef me mn stuk grond terug die je hebt ingepikt(als individu) (israel-palestina)
> -speel niet de baas in dit stukje afrikaanse land omdat je macht hebt(zuid-afrika) nu minder maar ok.
> -laat mn geloof met rust, want je beledigt me constant ( en het heeft te lang geduurd dat ik zweeg) maar nu is mn geduld op(laatste incidenten in nederland).
> ENZOVOORT ENZOVOORT..'
> ...


Als iedereen zo zou reageren, dan hadden we al lang de 3e wereldoorlog gehad, dus niet bijster wijs lijkt mij!!! En men stuurt er op deze manier op aan om dat uit te lokken om vervolgens wederom in de slachtofferrol te gaan zitten
Ik heb in al die tientallen jaren nog geen enkel "afrikaans" land iets positiefs zien ondernemen om de dingen aan te pakken voor hun bevolking, het enige wat ik op dat continent gezien heb tot nu toe is de wapens op nemen tegen iedereen INCLUIS de eigen bevolking! Er is geen continent dat zo agressief, onrespectvol met hun eigen bevolking al EEUWENLANG omgaat als het Afrikaanse continent! en NOG STEEDS, idem heb ik de rijke Afrikaanse landen weinig of niets zien doen om de armeren daadwerkelijk te helpen, dat doen een paar andere continenten!

salerno

----------


## salerno

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
[B]je hebt nu 1 bepalende fout gemaakt in je uitleg, namelijk dit: je zei (allochtoon) ....
ik heb je toen uitgelegd dat ik behandeld werd als bijna-autochtoon, niet als allochtoon... maar op het cruciale moment dat ik me zo ging gedragen, kwam de (meester) stomverbaasd ook nog, met van: hey!! wacht ff !! het is niet de bedoeling dat je je letterlijk als mn gelijke gaat handelen. alleen figuurlijk,, dus: alleen op papier... want op het moment dat je zo gaat handelen zoals het jou geleerd is in de theorie.. dan heb je de boodschap niet goed ontvangen.. de boodschap is: 

Zou de meester ook niet hebben bedoelt dat het niet wenselijk is dat je je helemaal als een autochtoon zou gaan gedragen daar je je eigen ik moet zien te behouden????, je vergeet 1 heel klein ding, en dat is dat de meeste Leraren in dit land "grijze wollen sokken" mensen zijn, met andere woorden van die extreem linkse mensen die graag willen dat de "buitenlanders"zichzelf kunnen blijven met een enige aanpassing zodat zij goed kunnen functioneren binnenin deze samenleving, en dat is positief bedoelt ten aanzien van de allochtoon, niet ten aanzien van de autochtoon! 

je bent een krullebol die hier gehaald is , om mn vuile werk op te knappen en als het mij (autochtoon) zint, dan mag jij mij ook nog amuseren en stel dat ik in een goede bui ben, dan mag je een tijdje(als het goed gaat met de economie en consumptie) doen alsof je mn gelijke bent.. tijdelijk dan he!! want als ik wakker word en je bent nog steeds aan het acteren, dan vind ik je te bemoeizuchtig

. :knipoog: Je bedoelt zoiets als dat men in Saoudi Arabi en de Arabische Emiraten doen met "krullenbollen"??? en menig ander Afrikaans land met Gastarbeiders en nieuwelingen doen???? 

Kijk, dit is weer zo'n slachtofferrol idee die je hier neerpent, heb ik ook gehad hoor toen ik hier pas kwam, ondanks dat men toen toch allemaal vriendelijker met elkaar omging, maar het komt doordat je jezelf anders voelt dan je omgeving, en je afvraagt wat men over je denkt, mijn kinderen hebben dit ook ervaren toen zij als allochtonen (kleurtje he!!) in het land van herkomst woonden van hun Vader, en deze groep heeft in dit land ook al zo'n grote mond dat zij hier in Nederland "gediscrimineerd" worden, nou zij kunnen er ook wat van hoor, en mensen die als NIET Marokkaan in Marokko gaan wonen, je moet eens weten hoe men daar over hen praat en hoe men daar ermee omgaat, etc.etc. etc., dat is alom zo, overal waar je gaat is dat zo! Iedereen in elk land, vind een ander die er anders uit ziet vreemd, en is er min of meer "bang"voor, niet in de zin bang, uit angst, maar bang voor het onbekende! 



SALERNO

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *je hebt nu 1 bepalende fout gemaakt in je uitleg, namelijk dit: je zei (allochtoon) ....
> ik heb je toen uitgelegd dat ik behandeld werd als bijna-autochtoon, niet als allochtoon... maar op het cruciale moment dat ik me zo ging gedragen, kwam de (meester) stomverbaasd ook nog, met van: hey!! wacht ff !! het is niet de bedoeling dat je je letterlijk als mn gelijke gaat handelen. alleen figuurlijk,, dus: alleen op papier... want op het moment dat je zo gaat handelen zoals het jou geleerd is in de theorie.. dan heb je de boodschap niet goed ontvangen.. de boodschap is: 
> 
> je bent een krullebol die hier gehaald is , om mn vuile werk op te knappen en als het mij (autochtoon) zint, dan mag jij mij ook nog amuseren en stel dat ik in een goede bui ben, dan mag je een tijdje(als het goed gaat met de economie en consumptie) doen alsof je mn gelijke bent.. tijdelijk dan he!! want als ik wakker word en je bent nog steeds aan het acteren, dan vind ik je te bemoeizuchtig.
> 
> goed lezen he!!*


Het lijkt mij logisch dat je terug gefloten wordt als je je letterlijk als de gelijke van je meester gaat gedragen. (ik neem even aan dat je een docent bedoelt).
Het is namelijk de bedoeling dat je naar hem/haar luistert, je mond houd als hij/zij dat verlangt en hem behandeld met het nodige respect. Dan krijg je ook jou respect retour. Welliswaar in je rol als student, maar zo liggen ze zaken op school.
Het maakt dan niets uit of je allochtoon of autochtoon bent.

De uitleg die je in de laatste alinea geeft vind ik echt te dom voor woorden. Of jij hebt een uitzondering getroffen, of het zit niet helemaal goed in je hoofd.

Aanpassing betekend aanvaarden van de wetten en regels die gelden in het land waar je woont. Gelukkig kan je hier dan gewoon je geloof behouden.
Komt jou geloofsovertuiging in de knel met de wetten van dit land kan je dat laten toetsen door de rechter net als ieder ander. Die uitspraken zijn bindend voor ons allemaal. Het feit dat jij Moslim bent geeft jou geen andere rechten of plichten dan een katholiek of protestant.
In een eerder stuk heb ik al uitgelegd dat onze huidige samenleving ons ook niet is komen aanwaaien. De tijden dat mensen onderdrukt werden door de macht van het geloof ligt gelukkig een eind achter ons.
Natuurlijk is het niet allemaal rozengeur en maneschijn en kunnen wij elkaar gaan aanvallen met de uitwassen die in onze culturen voorkomen. Het gaat mij echter om de grote lijnen.
Het belangrijkste is dat jij en ik kunnen zeggen wat wij denken. Ik over jou geloof, en jij over mijn levenswijze zonder dat wij ons beledigd voelen. Het moet echter niet zo worden dat er een groep met fluwelen handschoentjes aangepakt moet worden omdat zij anders dwars gaat liggen. Dat gejammer moet eens afgelopen zijn. Draag een hoofddoek, loop in een jurk, bid tot Allah maar val mij er niet mee lastig.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Salerno EEN allochtoon EN Moslima! en nou jij!*


Wat is er misgegaan in je opvoeding?

Het zal me een dikke vette worst hoe je je eigen noemt; voor mij ben jij slechts een vermakelijk stereotypetje. Ik vind pittige tantes trouwens boeiend, heb je op dit moment een vriendje? Zo niet, dan wil ik die wel zijn; je zoveelste.

Mijn doel is respect noch gelijk krijgen; wat ik te melden had over dit onderwerp heb ik reeds gezegd en ik wacht nog steeds op een inhoudelijke reactie hierop van Ali Eddaoudi zelf; ik hoop dat hij de vragen kan beantwoorden die ik voor hem heb; dat is alles.

In de tussentijd is er tijd voor het stimuleren van mensen die het hele verhaal interesseren (je mag trouwens wel respect geven of me gelijk geven):

Van Safika:

_Wilde je alleen even laten weten dat ik het helemaal met je eens ben!!! 
Tbark allah alik! Je weet het zo goed te verwoorden.
Salam alik en ramadab moubarik!_


En Aardig:

_salamoealaikom coolasproof

Ik heb de hele discussie over (zelf)vernietiging van de arabieren gelezen. Ik was het in het begin gedeeltelijk eens met de columnist. 
Maar na jouw beargumentatie te hebben gelezen, was ik van het tegenovergestelde overtuigd. Ik heb vaak discussies gehad met mensen die van alles beweren over de slechte economie etc. van de Arabische wereld. En daarbij gebruikte ik wel vaak het argument dat het wel de westerse wereld was en nog steeds is die de rest van de wereld uitbuit. Maar helaas beschik ik niet over genoeg kennis om mijn argumenten te ondersteunen. Dit deels door geschiedenis lessen die alleen maar over de 1e en 2e wereld oorlog gingen. Maar ook natuurlijk omdat ik zelf niet gezocht heb naar documentatie over deze verzwegen interessante geschiedenis. Ik weet dat er heel veel voor ons is verzwegen op school. En dat niet alleen de Joden de grootste slachtoffers zijn op aarde in de hele geschiedenis. Daaruit concludeer ik ook dat het toch een indirecte manier van indoctrinatie is.
We worden dom gehouden! 

Maar wat ik eigenlijk wilde vragen is of jij boeken of documentatie over de islamitische geschiedenis of in ieder geval de totale werkelijk geschiedenis kan aanraden. En ook heel graag het ontstaan van het confict tussen Israelische bezetters en de Palestijnen. 
Ik ben echt onder de indruk van jou betogen. Ik vind het echt jammer dat ik nooit zo een marokaan (islamiet) op televisie hoor discusieren. Als het over onderwerpen gaat waar echte deskundigen voor nodig zijn. 
Mischien heb je al deze kennis uit een opleiding genoten? Zo ja, ik zou heel graag mijn kennis willen uitbreiden en ik wacht met smart op je reactie. alvast bedankt.

groeten van aardig
waalaikom assalaam wa rahmatoe alahi wabarakatoeh_

----------


## vanilli

wat ik bedoelde met (meester) is niet de leraar... dus ik ben nog steeds die allochtoon... in de ogen van de meester (autochtoon).. ookal heb ik mn borst opengemaakt en hem inzage geef in mn hart........ dat jij het opneemt voor autochtonen is logisch en daar is niets mis mee... maar jou zwakte zit hem in het feit dat je je andere kant niet begrijpt zoals het hoort.. dat je zelf je eigen kinderen opoffert, zegt al genoeg.. want je vindt het niet erg als ze gezien worden voor allochtoon(om dat kleurtje van hun) daar zit het verschil in.....dus wat ik bedoel is dit: eerst moet de autochtoon weten dat de moeder/vader van de kinderen een autochtoon is. dan pas komen ze met de gebruikelijke excuus: ooh!!! maar jij bent anders!!!!!!
dat zegt men als je een hielenlikker bent...niet te persoonlijk opvatten hoor!!
 :knipoog:

----------


## vanilli

Aanpassing betekend aanvaarden van de wetten en regels die gelden in het land waar je woont. Gelukkig kan je hier dan gewoon je geloof behouden . ALDUS SUPERDICK:
gelukkig mag men zn geloof behouden, niet omdat het een weggevertje is van nederland maar omdat men recht op heeft op papier (wettelijk)... ik weet zeker dat men die moskeeen en andere vreemde geloofs-uitingen eerder gisteren dan vandaag kwijt wil... ik zeg niet dat de wet anderen slecht behandelt.. ik geloof nog steeds in het rechtsysteem van nederland: ik heb het over de gewone burger en sommige ijdele politici... die denken dat politicus-zijn eeuwig gegeven is dat zij alles aan de kaak mogen stellen zolang het de achterban tevreden stelt.

----------


## vanilli

en bovendien superdick: ik hecht niet zoveel waarde aan een arrogante superieur-denkend meester.. de honden blaffen, de karavaan gaat door: arabische gezegde.,, volgens mij is er ook een nederlands variant van...
 :knipoog:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *wat ik bedoelde met (meester) is niet de leraar... dus ik ben nog steeds die allochtoon... in de ogen van de meester (autochtoon).. ookal heb ik mn borst opengemaakt en hem inzage geef in mn hart........ dat jij het opneemt voor autochtonen is logisch en daar is niets mis mee... maar jou zwakte zit hem in het feit dat je je andere kant niet begrijpt zoals het hoort.. dat je zelf je eigen kinderen opoffert, zegt al genoeg.. want je vindt het niet erg als ze gezien worden voor allochtoon(om dat kleurtje van hun) daar zit het verschil in.....dus wat ik bedoel is dit: eerst moet de autochtoon weten dat de moeder/vader van de kinderen een autochtoon is. dan pas komen ze met de gebruikelijke excuus: ooh!!! maar jij bent anders!!!!!!
> dat zegt men als je een hielenlikker bent...niet te persoonlijk opvatten hoor!!
> *


Het grote verschil zit hem hierin, ik voel mij een wereldburger, en niets anders dan dat, als ik het woord "allochtoon"gebruik bedoel ik ermee dat men het continue heeft ( de wij en hunnie cultuur, weet je wel) over die verschillen, daar doen wij allemaal aan mee, in deze discussie wordt er ook constant gepraat over de wij en hunnie, de allochtoon en de autochtone, en ik offer juist mijn kinderen niet op, het zijn zelfverzekerde jongens, die totaal geen moeite hebben met het feit dat ze geen doorsnee Nederlander zijn, de Nederlandse vlag eerbiedigen opkomen voor Nederland als het nodig is, geen moeite hebben met de Nederlandse taal (ze spreken 3 talen uitmuntend) geen moeite hebben om rechtvaardig te zijn, OOK tegenover hun eigen mensen maar ook tegenover anderen, met andere woorden het zijn gewoon NEDERLANDSE jongens van een andere komaf, die zich makkelijk kunnen bewegen in deze maatschappij, alswel de maatschappij van die van hun Vader en die van hun Moeder, zonder zichzelf meer, beter, of anders te voelen, bedoel je daarmee dat ik dan mijn kinderen heb opgeofferd??? als ik zo om mij heen kijk, de kranten en het nieuws lees, Allah, zij dank, dat ik dat dan gedaan heb!

Ik neem het niet op voor de Autochtoon of wie dan ook, ik laat je alleen zien dat het allemaal mensen zijn, en waar je ter wereld ook gaat (al zou jij vandaag je koffers pakken en naar Iran gaan) dan zul je zien dat je je daar meer zal moeten bewijzen, beter je best zal moeten doen, je gediscrimineerd zult worden en minder betaald zal worden, minder snel een baan kunt krijgen, en er zullen ook mensen zijn die je als de "hunne" zullen accepteren, dat gebeurd overal ter wereld, niet alleen hier, ook in onze thuislanden, ik keur het niet goed, maar het is het trieste feit van de mensheid! IK laat alleen maar zien hoe de mensen zijn overal in deze wereld, welk ras, welke afkomst, welk geloof dan ook.

Waar slaat dat op dat de autochtoon eerst moet weten dat de moeder/vader een autochtoon is??? waar woon jij??? Ik heb dit zelden of nooit meegemaakt, en ook in mijn familie/kennissenkring komt dit niet vaak voor, dat het zal gebeuren klopt, maar andersom ook! En dat wordt maar al te graag vergeten door velen vind ik!
Alsof "wij" niet discrimineren en laagdunkend doen over de Autochtone Nederlanders, alsof wij niet Autochtone Nederlanders niet willen aannemen, niet vertrouwen, smerig vinden, bijnamen geven!!
Ik heb het over 1 ding, eerlijk zijn, ook naar jezelf toe!

Salerno

----------


## salerno

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
[B]Wat is er misgegaan in je opvoeding? 

In mijn opvoeding niets in ieder geval, ik heb een hele goede rechtvaardige en open kijk situatie opvoeding gehad, waar de realiteit van alle mensen op een weegschaal werden gelegd en niet die alleen van onze "eigen"mensen, bij ons werd er altijd alle kanten van de medaille belicht, blijkbaar bij die van jou niet zo te lezen, een zeer eenzijdigige IK cultuur waarschijnlijk! 

Het zal me een dikke vette worst hoe je je eigen noemt; voor mij ben jij slechts een vermakelijk stereotypetje. Ik vind pittige tantes trouwens boeiend, heb je op dit moment een vriendje? Zo niet, dan wil ik die wel zijn; je zoveelste.

Jij bent het stereotypetje waar iedereen het over heeft in het nieuws waardoor de overgrote meerderheid zoveel problemen heeft gekregen de afgelopen jaren, niet ik, en ik ben een pittige tante, maar 1 die never nooit zich zou inlaten met zo'n figuur als jij, en overigens heb IK geen chapperone's nodig om mij op het juiste pad te houden, ik ben dusdanig fatsoenlijk opgevoed dat ik dat heel goed zelf kan, ik heb namelijk respect voor mijn lijf, niet in geslagen, of bedreigd, gewoon fatsoenlijk opgevoed met heel veel liefde en uitleg en vrijheid om het wel of niet te accepteren! moeilijk te begrijpen voor jou he???? Snap je vast niet hoe dit nu toch zomaar kan, kijk daar zit hem nu het verschil in! 

Mijn doel is respect noch gelijk krijgen; wat ik te melden had over dit onderwerp heb ik reeds gezegd en ik wacht nog steeds op een inhoudelijke reactie hierop van Ali Eddaoudi zelf; ik hoop dat hij de vragen kan beantwoorden die ik voor hem heb; dat is alles.

In de tussentijd is er tijd voor het stimuleren van mensen die het hele verhaal interesseren (je mag trouwens wel respect geven of me gelijk geven):

Mensen als jij krijgen van mij never nooit respect, respect moet je verdienen, eerst respect geven dan kun je het pas krijgen, dat is een motto in onze familie! 

 :boogie:  

Salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> In mijn opvoeding .......bla.....bla.....
> familie! [/B]


Ik begrijp dat je, als allochtoon en wereldburger, je ei, met hierin alle frustraties, kwijt wilt maar ik had toch duidelijk geschreven:




> *Je zal me 1 grote dikke worst wezen* .


Speciaal voor jou heb ik ook een plaatje toegevoegd:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Ik begrijp dat je, als allochtoon en wereldburger, je ei, met hierin alle frustraties, kwijt wilt maar ik had toch duidelijk geschreven:
> 
> 
> 
> Speciaal voor jou heb ik ook een plaatje toegevoegd:
> 
> *



Ik hoop wel dat het er 1 is van rundvlees!!!

Weet je ik kap met deze onzin talks met jou, toedeledokie!!!!

----------


## vanilli

haalloo!! salerno!! je gaat nu niet weglopen van een discussie.. het blijft maar een discussie hoor!! ik zou zo een discussie met mn vrouw kunnen hebben of een vriend of een familielid,, of whatever... het is niet letterlijk bedoeld.. ik probeer naar mn vermogen dingen uit te leggen vanuit mn eigen en hoe veel meeer mensen dat denken.. het is niet tegen jou als (salerno de persoonlijkheid) gericht.. :knipoog:

----------


## vanilli

ik voel me ook als wereldburger hoor!! daarom hecht ik niet veel waarde aan waar ik vandaan kom,OMDAT ik DAAR vandaan kom.. ook al is het saudie-arabie, bij wijze van spreken.. want ik zie de aarde als mn vader/moederland... overal ... het gaat erom , wat de mensen die je opvangen(en daar ben ik koningin BEATRIX EN JULIANA dankbaar voor) hoe die met je omgaan als a different looking person.... ik heb volgens mij meer waardering voor hun allebei dan vele autochtonen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ik hoop wel dat het er 1 is van rundvlees!!!*


Tip:
Emigreer naar india; daar ben je heilig met de andere koeien.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *
> Weet je ik kap met deze onzin talks met jou, toedeledokie!!!!*


Wil je me de volgende keer waarschuwen wanneer ik in 'discussie' met je ben?

Alvast dank!

It ain't where you're from; it's where you're at!

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *haalloo!! salerno!! je gaat nu niet weglopen van een discussie.. het blijft maar een discussie hoor!! ik zou zo een discussie met mn vrouw kunnen hebben of een vriend of een familielid,, of whatever... het is niet letterlijk bedoeld.. ik probeer naar mn vermogen dingen uit te leggen vanuit mn eigen en hoe veel meeer mensen dat denken.. het is niet tegen jou als (salerno de persoonlijkheid) gericht..*


Jij doet dit ook niet maar de desbetreffende persoon tegen wie ik het heb wel, zeer persoonlijk, en daar heb ik geen zin in, we hebben het over een bepaald onderwerp en dat mag en kan ook best heel scherp worden, no problem what so ever, ik ben ook fel, maar ik ga niet zo persoonlijk worden dat ik mensen naar beneden ga halen of bedekt voor een "slet"uit ga maken, ik ga dingen wel zeggen als men mij op deze manier bejegend, daar heb ik recht op dacht ik zo!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *ik voel me ook als wereldburger hoor!! daarom hecht ik niet veel waarde aan waar ik vandaan kom,OMDAT ik DAAR vandaan kom.. ook al is het saudie-arabie, bij wijze van spreken.. want ik zie de aarde als mn vader/moederland... overal ... het gaat erom , wat de mensen die je opvangen(en daar ben ik koningin BEATRIX EN JULIANA dankbaar voor) hoe die met je omgaan als a different looking person.... ik heb volgens mij meer waardering voor hun allebei dan vele autochtonen. *



Ik bedoel het ook niet tegen jou, en ik kap ook niet met deze discussie, maar wel met de desbetreffende persoon aan wie ik dit gericht heb, ik heb ook mijn trots, en mijn eergevoel, en ik laat mij niet afblaffen door dit "soort" mensen en al helemaal niet beledigen.

Deze persoon weet niet wat discussieren is, deze persoon weet alleen wat beledigen, neerhalen, discrimineren en generaliseren zodra het niet gaat hoe hij wilt, doet mij denken aan rechts extremisten, die doen dat namelijk ook, daar ga ik ook niet mee in discussie, daar wil ik ook niets van weten, dus met deze persoon ook niet!


Salerno  :knipoog:

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Deze persoon weet niet wat discussieren is, deze persoon weet alleen wat beledigen, neerhalen, discrimineren en generaliseren zodra het niet gaat hoe hij wilt, doet mij denken aan rechts extremisten, die doen dat namelijk ook, daar ga ik ook niet mee in discussie, daar wil ik ook niets van weten, dus met deze persoon ook niet!*


Juist omdat _jij_  het niet kunt laten om steeds maar te moeten komen met jouw slaapverwekkende 'levenssituatie', heb ik je *tot 3keer toe en in letterlijk in woord en beeld*  medegedeeld dat je mij er niet mee hoeft te vervelen;_ je zal me dus een worst wezen op z'n Hollands_ .

Hypocrisie is je niet helemaal vreemd. Je hebt mij voor van alles uitgemaakt wat maar negatief is in eerdere berichten om vervolgens mij te beschuldigen van van alles. 

Je dicht jezelf teveel eer toe als je zegt dat rechts-extremisten zou kunnen herkennen. Ik denk dat je zelf niet door hebt wat JIJZELF bent. Jouw bijdragen zijn de zoveelste onderbouwing van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken die onomstotelijk aantonen dat de groeiplaats voor neonazi gevoelens en extreemrechtse opvattingen autochtonen en wannabes met een lage opleiding zijn en wonend in verpauperde buurten. Nu zijn we weer terug bij af. 

Probeer jezelf eerder te focussen op realistische doelen: 
1. Werken aan het beheersen van de Nederlandse taalkennis in geschrift;
2. Wat sociale vaardigheden toe-eigenen en toepassen;
3. De achterstandswijk waar je nu woont zult verruilen voor een middenstandswijk waar je je eigen desnoods kunt opdringen aan je blanke buren.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *wat ik bedoelde met (meester) is niet de leraar... dus ik ben nog steeds die allochtoon... in de ogen van de meester (autochtoon).. ookal heb ik mn borst opengemaakt en hem inzage geef in mn hart........ dat jij het opneemt voor autochtonen is logisch en daar is niets mis mee... maar jou zwakte zit hem in het feit dat je je andere kant niet begrijpt zoals het hoort.. dat je zelf je eigen kinderen opoffert, zegt al genoeg.. want je vindt het niet erg als ze gezien worden voor allochtoon(om dat kleurtje van hun) daar zit het verschil in.....dus wat ik bedoel is dit: eerst moet de autochtoon weten dat de moeder/vader van de kinderen een autochtoon is. dan pas komen ze met de gebruikelijke excuus: ooh!!! maar jij bent anders!!!!!!
> dat zegt men als je een hielenlikker bent...niet te persoonlijk opvatten hoor!!
> *


Beste Vanilli,

Volgens mij haal jij twee personen door elkaar. Ik zou mijn kinderen opofferen door hun kleurtje??????? Lees het even na, dan hoor ik het wel. 
Dat ik ervan uitga dat een meester een docent is op een school en jij het woord uitlegt als autochtoon toont aan dat onze gedachtenwereld mijlenver uiteen ligt. Volgens mij dateerd die meesterterminologie uit de slaventijd.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Juist omdat jij  het niet kunt laten om steeds maar te moeten komen met jouw slaapverwekkende 'levenssituatie', heb ik je tot 3keer toe en in letterlijk in woord en beeld  medegedeeld dat je mij er niet mee hoeft te vervelen; je zal me dus een worst wezen op z'n Hollands .
> 
> IS HET NIET LOGISCH DAT MENSEN REAGEREN VANUIT HUN EIGEN LEVENSSITUATIE? JIJ BENT ER ZELF EEN GOED VOORBEELD VAN.
> 
> Hypocrisie is je niet helemaal vreemd. Je hebt mij voor van alles uitgemaakt wat maar negatief is in eerdere berichten om vervolgens mij te beschuldigen van van alles. 
> 
> Je dicht jezelf teveel eer toe als je zegt dat rechts-extremisten zou kunnen herkennen. Ik denk dat je zelf niet door hebt wat JIJZELF bent. 
> 
> ...


WAAROM NU PERSE WEER BLANKE BUREN? NEEMT EEN ALLOCHTOON IN DE OGEN VAN EEN ANDERE ALLOCHTOON EEN TE AUTOCHTOON (BLANK?) STANDPUNT IN, DAN MOET HIJ/ZIJ TERUG IN DE MAND?

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *WAAROM NU PERSE WEER BLANKE BUREN? NEEMT EEN ALLOCHTOON IN DE OGEN VAN EEN ANDERE ALLOCHTOON EEN TE AUTOCHTOON (BLANK?) STANDPUNT IN, DAN MOET HIJ/ZIJ TERUG IN DE MAND?*


Als je je leesvaardigheden op peil had gehad en de moeite had genomen om deze in de praktijk te brengen, had je gelezen dat:




> ...het me een dikke, vette worst zal wezen hoe je je eigen noemt.


Maar je moet natuurlijk ergens je gelijk halen, toch?

Van mij mag je het met haar eens zijn; 
misschien heeft ze wel een borrel voor je klaar staan; 
heb je ook nog wat te doen daarna; 
ikzelf mag borrels tot me nemen noch met vreemde vrouwen zitten.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *Aanpassing betekend aanvaarden van de wetten en regels die gelden in het land waar je woont. Gelukkig kan je hier dan gewoon je geloof behouden . ALDUS SUPERDICK:
> 
> 
> gelukkig mag men zn geloof behouden, niet omdat het een weggevertje is van nederland maar omdat men recht op heeft op papier (wettelijk)..Dit is in zoverre een weggevertje van Nederland, omdat het Wettelijk is bepaald door Nederlanders heel lang geleden, dit was toen bedoeld voor de christenen,joden en andersgelovigen, deze strijd om de geloven en de staatskwesties gescheiden te houden heeft heel wat bloed, zweet en tranen gekost, en dat zal men altijd blijven verdedigen, men heeft niets tegen Moslims, alleen tegen elke vorm van "agressief" geloofs beleiden, NET zo goed Jehova's getuigen, die worden van de trap afgeschopt, met ijskoud water overgoten, verrotgescholden etc, vreemd dat je hiervan en van deze mensen voor de rest nooit iets hoort over "komt zeker omdat ik jehova's getuigen ben", ze moeten me niet, ik krijg geen kans, ik word gediscrimineerd omdat ik een Jehova's getuigen ben, begrijp je een beetje wat ik bedoel, NIET alleen Moslims ( agressieve en opdringerige) hebben te maken met een vorm van distantie van veel mensen (autochtoon EN allochtoon) zoveel anderen hebben dat ook, wat dacht je van een invalide?????? dat zijn de meest gediscrimineerde mensen van de hele aarde, waar ook ter wereld, welk geloof en ras dan ook! Waar het minst voor wordt gedaan en opgekomen!
> 
> ik weet zeker dat men die moskeeen en andere vreemde geloofs-uitingen eerder gisteren dan vandaag kwijt wil...Dat valt te bezien, want er zijn al eeuwen lang verschilldende geloven in Nederland en evenzo mensen die gewoon met elkaar leefden en nog leven! ik zeg niet dat de wet anderen slecht behandelt.. ik geloof nog steeds in het rechtsysteem van nederland: ik heb het over de gewone burger en sommige ijdele politici... die denken dat politicus-zijn eeuwig gegeven is dat zij alles aan de kaak mogen stellen zolang het de achterban tevreden stelt.*


 Deze soort "mensen" zijn net jakhalzen als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel, Politiek is een vuil spel! 

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Als je je leesvaardigheden op peil had gehad en de moeite had genomen om deze in de praktijk te brengen, had je gelezen dat:
> 
> 
> 
> Maar je moet natuurlijk ergens je gelijk halen, toch?
> 
> Van mij mag je het met haar eens zijn; 
> misschien heeft ze wel een borrel voor je klaar staan; 
> ...


Ik zit liever gewoon bij vreemde vrouwen dan dat ik ze beledig.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik zit liever gewoon bij vreemde vrouwen dan dat ik ze beledig.*


Wat let je? Heeft ze geen interesse? 

Niets menselijks is ons vreemd geldt gelukkig ook voor salerno en superdick; niet alleen 'verwende allochtonen' blijken zich bij tijd en wijle gevictimiseerd te voelen.

Verdonk had al gezegd dat moslims wat moeten doen aan hun incasseringsvermogen?; ook vrijgevochten moslima's als salerno!. 

Als mijn vrouw en ik zouden moeten kiezen hebben we inderdaad veel liever dat laatste, dan dat ik afspraakjes maak met een Miep of Mina.

Ik word er bijna een beetje onpasselijk van!

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Het klinkt logisch Salerno, maar het lijkt wel of je een vies woord in de mond neemt als je het hebt over aanpassen. Zowel autochtonen als allochtonen reageren alsof ze door een wesp gestoken worden. Het aanvaarden van kritiek is blijkbaar nog steeds moeilijk.*


Het ontvangen en coderen van een signaal van emancipatie is klaarblijkelijk evenzo moeilijk bij een selecte groep elite autochtonen en aanhang.
Als allochtoon heb ik er alle reden toe om vijandig te zijn naar autochtonen (WAT IK NIET BEN!). Uitsluiting uit de maatschappij, stigmatiseren, criminaliseren en degraderen van culturele kenmerken en ophemelen van eigen culturele kenmerken (al weet menig Nederlander niet wat zijn cultuur is.)

Mijn mening is dat Nederland veel racistischer is dan vele Europese landen en zelfs meer dan de VS. Het racisme in Nederland is veel groter dan menig Europees land. Nederland profileert zich naar buiten toe als een tolerant en progressief land, terwijl de praktijk ons leert dat het een preuts en conservatief land is. Het is altijd deze ambivalente houding, die ervoor gezorgd heeft dat Nederlanders er een dubbele moraal op na houden en zich slechts interesseren voor negatieve berichten; ook al waren die berichten op on- en halve waarheden gebaseerd. Het lijkt erop dat veel autochtonen naarstig op zoek gaan naar bevestiging van de eigen vooroordelen en berichten die niet aansluiten bij de eigen vooroordelen als niet relevant of als onwaar worden weggeschoven.

Zelfs in de VS is racisme niet zo hevig als bij ons in Nederland. Een Amerikaan heeft de mentaliteit om je gewoon te zeggen dat hij jouw niet mag om je huidskleur of ideen in tegenstelling tot Nederlanders, die zich in allerlei bochten gaan wringen, terwijl het wel degelijk gaat om de schil. 
Laten we gewoon hardop zeggen dat wij gewoon geen asielzoekers en andere migranten willen hebben in Nederland en dat wij hun vluchtverhaal niet willen geloven en dat wij bang zijn om onze cultuur te verliezen. Iemand, die dat durft te zeggen verdient mijn respekt in tegenstelling tot iemand die dat wel denkt, maar zich verdedigt met allerlei holle maar gevaarlijke beweringen: 




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> * Mensen van verschillende geloven leven naast elkaar zonder druk op elkaar uit oefenen omtrent hun geloof en als men zin heeft gaat men met elkaar in discussie en geeft elkaar na afloop een hand. (Protestanten oefenen bijvoorbeeld geen druk uit op Nederlands Hervormden door zelfs maar te dreigen met geweld)*


Wat is ook al weer tolerantie? Tolerantie is gebaseerd op het ideaal van de autonomie van het individu en het zelfbeschikkingsrecht van dat individu. 
Iedereen heeft het recht om zijn/haar leven in te richten, te leiden zoals hij/zij dat wil zolang de ander daar geen schade van ondervindt. Iedereen gooit maar met deze term maar vergeet vervolgens dat tolerantie gevormd is in een eeuwendurende strijd. Die strijd noemen we verzuiling. 
Verzuiling is geen statische situatie maar een lange strijd om erkenning en acceptatie van en door groepen die elkaar voor wat betreft de macht redelijk in balans hielden met op het ene moment een klein overwicht voor de katholieken (met alle negatieve gevolgen voor de protestanten) en op het andere moment een klein overwicht voor de protestanten (met alle negatieve gevolgen voor de katholieken). Met men moest met elkaar samenleven terwijl men walgde van sommige praktijken van de ander. Die praktijken vervolgen of zelfs vernietigen zou waarschijnlijk de ondergang van beide groepen betekenen want niemand had een echt langdurig machtsoverwicht.

Tolerantie nu is echter iets heel anders. Tolerantie is de norm van de dominante groep in Nederland: seculiere (a-religieuze of zelfs antireligieuze) autochtonen en allochtonen. Het is de meerderheid die deze tolerantie oplegt aan de minderheidsgroepen; christen en vooral moslims.Tolerantie nu, betekent niet het gedogen van opvattingen en praktijken van anderen waar men het fundamenteel mee oneens is. Nee, nu betekent het het bestrijden van vermeende intolerante praktijken en opvattingen van een minderheidsgroep en het dwingen tot assimilatie door een meerderheidsgroep in naam van de heilige tolerantie. 
Tolerantie moet, intolerantie kan niet worden getolereerd voel je de tegenstelling ook?
Tolerantie is dus een middel geworden om mensen te dwingen te assimileren. Dit is dan ook in strijd met de universele rechten van de mens en wordt internationaal gezien als een vorm van religieuze en culturele genocide. 



> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Maar wat gebeurt er nu als er een grote groep mensen in die samenleving komt die wel sterk aan hun geloof hangen en hun hele leven door dat geloof laten bepalen? Waar het geloof nog wel veel, zoniet alle macht heeft? 
> (....)*


Deze vragen worden ook gesteld door neonazis en andere fascisten die links zien als landverraders en uitgeroeid moeten worden. Types zoals jou, treden te vaak op de voorgrond door hun grote en arrogante bek in de veronderstelling dat zij de enigen zijn in Nederland met hun zieke ideen. Hitler zag ook een gevaar in mensen, die zich niet wilden conformeren aan zijn fascistische gedachtegoed. Niet iedereen in Nederland wil warm lopen voor het fascistische gedachtegoed van een Wilders of Fortuyn; die hun mond hebben over De Verlichting; er niet bij vermeldend dat deze opgehemelde verlichtingsfilosofen de grootste vrouwenhaters, racisten en antisemieten waren. Het enige wat telt is dat men met deze ideologien de basis kon leggen voor het kapitalisme. De verlichtingsperiode was helemaal niet zo ideaal als men ons wil doen geloven. 
Slavernij, apartheid, kolonialistische onderwerping van Afrikaanse en Aziatische landen etc. vond men heel normaal in deze tijden!

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Het ontvangen en coderen van een signaal van emancipatie is klaarblijkelijk evenzo moeilijk bij een selecte groep elite autochtonen en aanhang.
> Als allochtoon heb ik er alle reden toe om vijandig te zijn naar autochtonen (WAT IK NIET BEN!). Uitsluiting uit de maatschappij, stigmatiseren, criminaliseren en degraderen van culturele kenmerken en ophemelen van eigen culturele kenmerken (al weet menig Nederlander niet wat zijn cultuur is.)
> 
> Mijn mening is dat Nederland veel racistischer is dan vele Europese landen en zelfs meer dan de VS. Het racisme in Nederland is veel groter dan menig Europees land. Nederland profileert zich naar buiten toe als een tolerant en progressief land, terwijl de praktijk ons leert dat het een preuts en conservatief land is. Het is altijd deze ambivalente houding, die ervoor gezorgd heeft dat Nederlanders er een dubbele moraal op na houden en zich slechts interesseren voor negatieve berichten; ook al waren die berichten op on- en halve waarheden gebaseerd. Het lijkt erop dat veel autochtonen naarstig op zoek gaan naar bevestiging van de eigen vooroordelen en berichten die niet aansluiten bij de eigen vooroordelen als niet relevant of als onwaar worden weggeschoven.
> 
> Zelfs in de VS is racisme niet zo hevig als bij ons in Nederland. Een Amerikaan heeft de mentaliteit om je gewoon te zeggen dat hij jouw niet mag om je huidskleur of ideen in tegenstelling tot Nederlanders, die zich in allerlei bochten gaan wringen, terwijl het wel degelijk gaat om de schil. 
> Laten we gewoon hardop zeggen dat wij gewoon geen asielzoekers en andere migranten willen hebben in Nederland en dat wij hun vluchtverhaal niet willen geloven en dat wij bang zijn om onze cultuur te verliezen. Iemand, die dat durft te zeggen verdient mijn respekt in tegenstelling tot iemand die dat wel denkt, maar zich verdedigt met allerlei holle maar gevaarlijke beweringen: 
> 
> ...


Heel goed en duidelijk uitgelegd. Prachtig hoor. U beschrijft alle processen maar vergeet dat mensen geen processen zijn. En dat deze processen gepaard gaan met emoties. 

Daarnaast koppelt u gebeurtenissen aan de verlichtingsperiode die daar los van stonden. Spanje maakte zich bijvoorbeeld ook schuldig aan kolonialisme terwijl er daar toen echt geen sprake was van verlichting. Niet alle nagatieve processen staan namelijk met elkaar in verband. Door je standpunten op deze wijze te versterken draai je anderen een rad voor ogen. Dat is, op zijn zachts gezegd niet netjes.

U plaatst daarnaast het woord genocide, in uw zelfontworpen retoriek op een wijze waar de honden geen brood van lusten. Ook zo probeert u lading te geven aan zaken. Walgelijk gewoon.

Als klap op de vuurpijl komt natuurlijk Adolf Hitler weer uit de mottenballen om mensen, die uw retoriek niet helemaal begrijpen toch ff op een hele banale manier te laten weten dat u de enige maatstaf bent en de waarheid in pacht heeft. Alle andersdenken zijn allemaal ADOLF HITLER FANS!!

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Heel goed en duidelijk uitgelegd. Prachtig hoor. U beschrijft alle processen maar vergeet dat mensen geen processen zijn. En dat deze processen gepaard gaan met emoties. 
> 
> Daarnaast koppelt u gebeurtenissen aan de verlichtingsperiode die daar los van stonden. Spanje maakte zich bijvoorbeeld ook schuldig aan kolonialisme terwijl er daar toen echt geen sprake was van verlichting. Niet alle nagatieve processen staan namelijk met elkaar in verband. Door je standpunten op deze wijze te versterken draai je anderen een rad voor ogen. Dat is, op zijn zachts gezegd niet netjes.
> 
> U plaatst daarnaast het woord genocide, in uw zelfontworpen retoriek op een wijze waar de honden geen brood van lusten. Ook zo probeert u lading te geven aan zaken. Walgelijk gewoon.
> 
> Als klap op de vuurpijl komt natuurlijk Adolf Hitler weer uit de mottenballen om mensen, die uw retoriek niet helemaal begrijpen toch ff op een hele banale manier te laten weten dat u de enige maatstaf bent en de waarheid in pacht heeft. Alle andersdenken zijn allemaal ADOLF HITLER FANS!!*


Superdick,



Heel goed verwoord Superdick!!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Superdick,
> 
> Precies daarom kap ik ermee nog enig woord te richten tot deze "zielige" persoon, die zo vol met zelfbeklaf, zelfmedelijden zit dat hij enige nuance totaal verloren is, ergo, een oeverloos gel.l zonder bodem, zonder inhoud, zonder eindpunt, met andere woorden nutteloos, zinloos, je komt totaal nergens, zo verblind van het eigen gelijk, zo verblind van zinloze haat jegens alles en iedereen, omdat het niet gaat hoe hij het wilt, onvoorstelbaar gewoon!
> Laat hij doen Wat de Marokkaanse Wethouder van Amsterdam zei, indien je het hier niet bevalt, indien je hier niet naar de regels van dit land kunt leven, Indien je het hier te losbandig vindt en het niet met jou idee strookt, zoek dan je heil elders waar je dit wel kunt. Racisme Komt overal voor ( en al helemaal in Marokko, Berbers en Zwarten daar, wat zijn zij??????? en dan hebben we het nog niet gehad over de Christenen, Joden etc??????? Volledige bedekking van het lichaam en gezicht van de vrouw wordt argwanend bekeken en gezien als fundamentalisten, deze vrouwen kunnen nergens werk vinden als ze er zo bij lopen!) Turkije, mogen de vrouwen in overheidsbedrijven en instellingen GEEN Hoofddoekjes om In Marokko als een bedrijf je niet wilt met Hoofddoek, hoeft die vrouw echt niet naar een rechter te stappen die lacht haar uit en zegt gewoon, dan zoek je maar een ander bedrijf of je doet je hoofddoek af?????? Hallo, Blind, doof en stom!
> 
> Als in Marokko een Man een "zwarte" vrouw neemt staat de hele familie op z;n kop, als in Nederland een Marokkaanse vrouw een Nederlander wilt huwen, staat de hele familie op z'n kop, AL wilt die persoon zelfs ook nog Moslim worden hiervoor, kom nou zeg????
> 
> En dan hebben we het nog niet gehad over hoe men met "buitenlanders" omgaat die zich daar vestigen en zich niet helemaal gedragen als HOE zij het willen!!!
> ...

----------


## salerno

sorry, was een foutje!

----------


## salerno

idem

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Wat let je? Heeft ze geen interesse? 
> 
> Niets menselijks is ons vreemd geldt gelukkig ook voor salerno en superdick; niet alleen 'verwende allochtonen' blijken zich bij tijd en wijle gevictimiseerd te voelen.
> 
> Verdonk had al gezegd dat moslims wat moeten doen aan hun incasseringsvermogen?; ook vrijgevochten moslima's als salerno!. 
> 
> Als mijn vrouw en ik zouden moeten kiezen hebben we inderdaad veel liever dat laatste, dan dat ik afspraakjes maak met een Miep of Mina.
> 
> Ik word er bijna een beetje onpasselijk van!*


Ik hoop voor je vrouw dat je haar met wat meer respect behendeld dan wat je hier ten toon spreidt.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Wat let je? Heeft ze geen interesse? 
> 
> Niets menselijks is ons vreemd geldt gelukkig ook voor salerno en superdick; niet alleen 'verwende allochtonen' blijken zich bij tijd en wijle gevictimiseerd te voelen.
> 
> Verdonk had al gezegd dat moslims wat moeten doen aan hun incasseringsvermogen?; ook vrijgevochten moslima's als salerno!. 
> 
> Als mijn vrouw en ik zouden moeten kiezen hebben we inderdaad veel liever dat laatste, dan dat ik afspraakjes maak met een Miep of Mina.
> 
> Ik word er bijna een beetje onpasselijk van!*


Ik hoop voor je vrouw dat je haar met wat meer respect behendeld dan wat je hier ten toon spreidt.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Heel goed en duidelijk uitgelegd. Prachtig hoor.*


Geen dank en graag gedaan. Als je het belieft en dankjewel.

Jij dus ook bedankt voor deze glasheldere en haarscherpe samenvatting die jou verder ontslaat van iedere inhoudelijke/filosofische kritiek. 



> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *U beschrijft alle processen maar vergeet dat mensen geen processen zijn. En dat deze processen gepaard gaan met emoties.*


Mensen zijn uiteraard geen processen; maar ze zijn wel de uitvinders, bestuurders en onderhouders. Kom eens een keer onder de mensen en zie hoe velen van hen door emoties gedreven zijn. 




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> * Daarnaast koppelt u gebeurtenissen aan de verlichtingsperiode die daar los van stonden. Spanje maakte zich bijvoorbeeld ook schuldig aan kolonialisme terwijl er daar toen echt geen sprake was van verlichting.*


Ik heb me niet schuldig gemaakt aan een onjuiste oorzaak-en-gevolg-analyse; simpelweg omdat ik me er niet aan gewaagd heb.

Wat ik wel schreef, waren de volgende feiten: 



> 1. Lang niet iedereen in Nederland wil warm lopen voor het (fascistische) gedachtegoed van een Wilders of Fortuyn; die hun mond hebben over De Verlichting; 
> 2. deze opgehemelde verlichtingsfilosofen de grootste vrouwenhaters, racisten en antisemieten waren;
> 3. Het enige wat telt is dat men met deze ideologien de basis kon leggen voor het kapitalisme; 
> 4. De verlichtingsperiode was helemaal niet zo ideaal als men ons wil doen geloven.


De enige term die niet ter discussie staat is de term Verlichting; alle andere terminologien zoals kolonialisme en imperialisme zijn tot op de dag van vandaag actueel mondiaal beleid van veel landen uit de zichzelf beschaafd noemende wereld.

*Vr de zogenaamde Verlichting:* 

-Hele mensenrassen gekoloniseerd en tot slavernij gedreven; Afrikanen; de bulk van andere niet-christenen. 
-Tienduizenden moord-, lynchpartijen en verkrachtingen;
-Genocide op een niet te evenaren schaal; op Afrikanen en Indianen bijvoorbeeld;

*Tijdens en Na de zogenaamde Verlichting:* 

-Twee Wereldoorlogen; ruim 100miljoen doden.
-Genocide op een niet te evenaren schaal; op Joden en zigeuners bijvoorbeeld;
-Twee atoombommen op andere niet-christenen;

Wat jij slechts onbedoeld bewijst is het feit dat de elite uit de zichzelf beschaafd noemende wereld geen excuus, zoals Verlichting er n is, nodig hebben om hele mensenvolkeren straffeloos uit te buiten, af te slachten en hun vrouwen in leven te laten om ze te verkrachten en daarna af te danken als slachtafval.  




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> * Niet alle nagatieve processen staan namelijk met elkaar in verband. Door je standpunten op deze wijze te versterken draai je anderen een rad voor ogen. Dat is, op zijn zachts gezegd niet netjes.*


Ik heb geschreven wat ik heb geschreven en ik sta er op genuanceerde wijze achter tot iemand mij van het tegendeel overtuigd; of dat netjes van me is of niet zal me een spreekwoordelijke dikke worst zijn. 




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> * U plaatst daarnaast het woord genocide, in uw zelfontworpen retoriek op een wijze waar de honden geen brood van lusten. Ook zo probeert u lading te geven aan zaken. Walgelijk gewoon.*


Het volgende walgelijke had ik in letterlijke werkelijkheid geschreven: 



> Tolerantie is dus een middel geworden om mensen te dwingen te assimileren. Dit is dan ook in strijd met de universele rechten van de mens en wordt internationaal gezien als een vorm van religieuze en culturele genocide.[/





> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> * Als klap op de vuurpijl komt natuurlijk Adolf Hitler weer uit de mottenballen om mensen, die uw retoriek niet helemaal begrijpen toch ff op een hele banale manier te laten weten dat u de enige maatstaf bent en de waarheid in pacht heeft. Alle andersdenken zijn allemaal ADOLF HITLER FANS!!*


Je lijkt wel door de spreekwoordelijke bei gestoken! 
Wat ik schreef was dat je met nazis en fascisten gemeenschappelijk hebt dat je een gevaar ziet in jouw medemens. 




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Maar wat gebeurt er nu als er een grote groep mensen in die samenleving komt die wel sterk aan hun geloof hangen en hun hele leven door dat geloof laten bepalen? Waar het geloof nog wel veel, zoniet alle macht heeft? 
> (....)*

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik hoop voor je vrouw dat je haar met wat meer respect behendeld dan wat je hier ten toon spreidt.*


Ik behendel haar nooit; met respect noch zonder respect; ik weet niet eens wat dat betekent.

----------


## vanilli

vinden jullie niet dat we een beetje doorschieten? het gaat in eens helemaal nergens over.. iedereen probeert zijn best te doen om de ander te overtuigen.. maar we gooien dingen door elkaar!!!! tis maar een opmerking mensen!!! ff tot 10 tellen en dan pas reageren!! :knipoog:

----------


## vanilli

en volgens mij was dat de bedoeling van ali eddaoudi: heisa veroorzaken!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hij is wel erin geslaagd hoor!!!
DAMN!!! dat wij erin trapten!!! :knipoog:  
is er geen andere stelling of discussie-onderwerp?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Geen dank en graag gedaan. Als je het belieft en dankjewel.
> 
> Jij dus ook bedankt voor deze glasheldere en haarscherpe samenvatting die jou verder ontslaat van iedere inhoudelijke/filosofische kritiek. 
> Tot uw dienst waarde Coolassprov
> 
> Mensen zijn uiteraard geen processen; maar ze zijn wel de uitvinders, bestuurders en onderhouders. Kom eens een keer onder de mensen en zie hoe velen van hen door emoties gedreven zijn. 
> Allemaal!! Tot op zekere hoogte.
> 
> ...


Dan heb je het vraagteken dat erachter staat over het hoofd gezien. Ik vraag mij alleen af wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn van sommige processen.
Plotseling neem je de term assimileren in de mond. Ik ben al tevreden met vreedzaam naast elkaar blijven leven, ook op lange termijn en proberen, op je eigen wijze een bijdrage te leveren aan de samenleving waarvan je deel uitmaakt. 
Ik ben benieuwd waar onze samenleving op den duur naar toe gaat. Dat is namelijk moeilijk te voorspellen. Enige zorg is wel op zijn plaats.
Ik geloof niet in een maakbare samenleving, al zou dat wel een simpele oplossing zijn. Bewustwording van een algemeen belang is het hoogst haalbare en de basis om een leefbare samenleving voor allen te behouden. Ik spreek daarbij de hoop uit dat 'de processen'vreedzaam mogen verlopen.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Ik behendel haar nooit; met respect noch zonder respect; ik weet niet eens wat dat betekent.*


Gek op woordspelletjes als je te ver gegaan bent?
Je mag ook gewoon je excuses aanbieden hoor?

----------


## Coolassprov MC

Enkele uwer citaten:




> Het geloof heeft geen echte macht meer en is meer een privezaak geworden. Mensen van verschillende geloven leven naast elkaar zonder druk op elkaar uit oefenen omtrent hun geloof en als men zin heeft gaat men met elkaar in discussie en geeft elkaar na afloop een hand. (Protestanten oefenen bijvoorbeeld geen druk uit op Nederlands Hervormden door zelfs maar te dreigen met geweld)


U doelt op 'de Verlichting' (oorzaak) en de hierdoor ontstane vermeende tolerantie' en 'open samenleving' (gevolgen)?




> Inderdaad niet netjes om los van elkaar staande gebeurtenissen en/of feiten aan elkaar te koppelen om daarmee je gelijk aan te tonen. Dat vind ik iemand een rad voor ogen draaien.





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> Ik heb me niet schuldig gemaakt aan een onjuiste oorzaak-en-gevolg-analyse; simpelweg omdat ik me er niet aan gewaagd heb..





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Mijn mening is dat Nederland meer racisme bevat dan menig Europees land; zelfs meer dan de VS. Nederland profileert zich naar buiten toe als een tolerant en progressief land terwijl de praktijk daarentegen leert dat het een preuts en conservatief land is. 
> Het is deze ambivalente houding, die ervoor gezorgd heeft dat veel Nederlanders er een dubbele moraal op nahouden en zich slechts laten interesseren voor negatieve berichten; ook al waren die berichten op on- en halve waarheden gebaseerd. 
> 
> Het lijkt erop dat veel autochtonen naarstig op zoek gaan naar bevestiging van de eigen vooroordelen en berichten die niet aansluiten bij de eigen vooroordelen als niet relevant of als onwaar worden weggeschoven.
> (.....)
> Laten we gewoon hardop zeggen dat wij gewoon geen asielzoekers en andere migranten willen hebben in Nederland en dat wij hun vluchtverhaal niet willen geloven en dat wij bang zijn om onze cultuur te verliezen. Iemand, die dat durft te zeggen verdient mijn respekt in tegenstelling tot iemand die dat wel denkt, maar zich verdedigt met allerlei holle maar gevaarlijke beweringen.*

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Enkele uwer citaten:
> 
> 
> 
> U doelt op 'de Verlichting' (oorzaak) en de hierdoor ontstane vermeende tolerantie' en 'open samenleving' (gevolgen)?*


U probeert Nederland af te schilderen als een onverdraagzaam land. Intolerantie zou hier hoogtij vieren. 
Daarnaast bent u geneigd een ieder die enige vorm van kritiek durft te geven naar de extreem rechtse hoek te verwijzen.
Als het echt zo erg is als u beschrijft dan moet Nederland nu snel zijn grenzen sluiten om zijn burgers binnen te houden?
U draaft heel erg door. 
Over het algemeen is de samenleving nog steeds een open samenleving waar iedereen gelijk behandelt wordt en gelijke kansen krijgt. 
Misstanden komen in alle samenlevingen voor, maar zijn geen maatstaf voor het geheel.
U doet hetzelfde als Wilders, u speelt in op onderbuikgevoelens. Alleen doet u het aan het andere kant van het spectrum. 

Na uw antwoorden nog eens doorgelezen te hebben ben ik tot de conclusie gekomen dat verdere discussie met u, bij mij geen verdieping of verrijking meer teweeg kan brengen. Ik wens u zo min mogelijk toehoorders en veel sterkte in deze onverdraagzame verschrikkelijke samenleving.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *U probeert Nederland af te schilderen als een onverdraagzaam land. Intolerantie zou hier hoogtij vieren. 
> Daarnaast bent u geneigd een ieder die enige vorm van kritiek durft te geven naar de extreem rechtse hoek te verwijzen.
> Als het echt zo erg is als u beschrijft dan moet Nederland nu snel zijn grenzen sluiten om zijn burgers binnen te houden?
> U draaft heel erg door. 
> Over het algemeen is de samenleving nog steeds een open samenleving waar iedereen gelijk behandelt wordt en gelijke kansen krijgt. 
> Misstanden komen in alle samenlevingen voor, maar zijn geen maatstaf voor het geheel.
> U doet hetzelfde als Wilders, u speelt in op onderbuikgevoelens. Alleen doet u het aan het andere kant van het spectrum. 
> 
> Na uw antwoorden nog eens doorgelezen te hebben ben ik tot de conclusie gekomen dat verdere discussie met u, bij mij geen verdieping of verrijking meer teweeg kan brengen. Ik wens u zo min mogelijk toehoorders en veel sterkte in deze onverdraagzame verschrikkelijke samenleving.*





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Geen dank, graag gedaan; als je het belieft en dankjewel.
> 
> Jij dus ook bedankt voor deze glasheldere en haarscherpe samenvatting waarmee je jezelf ontslaat van iedere inhoudelijke/filosofische kritiek.
> *

----------


## el ayoubi

Beste Ali,

Interessant collumn is dit, al is het maar omdat ik er een kanttekening bij wil maken.

In je betoog zeg je het volgende:

"Diegenen die dat doen lopen inderdaad groot gevaar en hen wordt het minstens moeilijk gemaakt door de marionetten van de vrije en zogenaamde democratische leiders die op hun beurt allemaal claimen dat zij afstammelingen van de profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) zijn. Dit laatste rechtvaardigt kennelijk alles en ze geven zichzelf hiermee het groene licht om dingen te doen waar de profeet rillingen van zou krijgen. Mohammed zou zich diep schamen voor dit soort lui die claimen zijn nakomelingen te zijn. "

Door het woordje "claimen", geef je in principe aan dat er geen Arabische regeringsleiders zijn die inderdaad afstammelingen van de profeet zijn.

Hiermee geef je een signaal af dat het slecht is om aan te geven dat je stamboon tot profeet Mohammed (vzmh) reikt, omdat je wellicht dingen zou kunnen doen die in strijd zijn met de Sounna of de koran zijn.
Maar er zijn niet alleen regeringsleiders die beweren shourafa te zijn. Ook gewone burgers, ook burgers in Nederland doen dit.

Het blijkt dat in 2003 het meldpunt discriminatie een klacht tegen Hirsi Ali ingediend wegens haar uitlatingen over de profeet (vzmh). Deze is afgewezen op basis van artikel 260 sr waarin de nuance erin zat dat de persoon die beledigt is, niet meer leeft en dat alleen familieleden tot de tweede graad gerechtigd waren om de aanklacht in te dienen...
Kortom, als ik als sharif in de achtste eeuw geleefd had dan zou ik Hirsi Ali met succes kunnen aanklagen wegens belediging. En dat zou toch goed zijn voor de oumma.....


Groet,
Haroen Rachid

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *Arabieren zijn ook schuldig aan (zelf)vernietiging.  
> 
> 
> De Arabische wereld wijst vaak met het vingertje naar Amerika. Dat veel Arabieren (moslims) niets moeten hebben van de huidige wereldmacht, daar is niets nieuws meer aan. Maar is het wel terecht dat we alleen Amerika de schuld geven van al het onrecht en de onderdrukking in de Arabische landen? 
> Waarom gaat men wel massaal de straat op om tegen Amerika en Israel te demonstreren en zien geen acties tegen de eigen regeringen die op zn minst schuldig zijn aan wanbeleid, corruptie, martelingen, de zwakke economie en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. 
> In mijn optiek is Amerika zeker geen heilig land, maar waarom kwamen de Irakezen zelden in opstand tegen Saddam en hoe kan het dat een Moubarak, president van Egypte, of Khadaffie (Libie) ruim tientallen jaren aan de macht blijven zonder dat de burgerij in opstand komt? Het is in de Arabische wereld heel gewoon dat je na een lange regeerperiode het stokje aan zoonlief doorgeeft; een soort nieuwe monarchie die het volk door de strot geduwd krijgt. 
> Het zou veel echter en bovendien terecht zijn wanneer men Amerika aan zou wijzen als medeplichtige voor allerlei misstanden in het Midden-Oosten. Maar feit blijft dat enkele tientallen leiders in die regio in staat zijn om honderden miljoenen mensen te gijzelen. Dat deze leiders overigens niets ondernemen tegen Amerika is zeer te begrijpen, want niemand anders dan de Amerikanen vormen het geweten van de Arabische heersers. Zonder inzegening en hulp van de Supermacht geen sterke leider die zijn volk met alle middelen in toom kan houden. 
> 
> ...


 Beste Ali Eddaoudi. Kan dat niet an de islam liggen?
Dat was zo toen de Khalifaat nog bestond,en daar na is met de instelling van de regerenden niets veranderd.
Iedereen, was aan de gemoeds toestand van de Khaliefen uitgeleverd.( Nu de regerenden)Die allemaal absoluut regeren.
Het heeft nooit wat veranderd in de moslim wereld. Is ook niet de bedoeling dat er wat zou veranderen. Net als ook de Qoran niet veranderd mag worden  :slapen:

----------


## hazim

ali wie zegt dat arabiren niet vechten voor hun rechten.je gaf een een vb zonder de moite te nemen om terug te kijken naar de tijden .er waren zoveel intifadas in de arabisha wereld die werden met allelai gewildadige midellen bestrijd met behulp van de westerse hubzuchters.meest van de politieke leiders leiders leiders.ik wil daarmee zeggen en bevestigen. dat de mensen niks mee te maken hebben. er word echt onder de deken gehandeld.dat is ten koste van andre mensen.vb waarom denk je dat usa niet heeft ingegrepen in de tijd van( halabje genoside) daarna in jaar 1991 vijftien steden van de achtien zijn gevallen onder rebllen ( anti saddam) en saddam de groen licht gegeven om hilicopter te gebruiken terwijl dat verboden was nadat ze een accord hebben gesloten dat saddam dat niet mag doen.nu heeft amerika wel gedaan . weet je waarom?omdat toen hun plan niet af is.ineens voor de aanval op irak en zie je alle landen praten over de misdrijven van saddam dat hij dit gedaan tegen de koerden en dat gedaan tegen de seijten en zo veel ellende veroorzaakt voor de buurlanden.en mensen meebetrekken om de aanval te wetteggen(ligaal maken)en soms hoeft niet zoals je hebt gezien en de vrije landen.de mensen zijn de verliezers

----------


## missygirl

ben ik ook mee eens dat zij vernietigen maar komt niet omdat Nederlanders ze discrimineren dan lijkt het me wel logisch dat ze gaan vernietigen. Dat zou elke volk hebben gedaan en niet alleen Marokanen maar ookandere en Nederlanders ook

----------


## missygirl

ben ik ook mee eens dat zij vernietigen maar komt dat niet omdat Nederlanders ze discrimineren dan lijkt het me wel logisch dat ze gaan vernietigen. Dat zou elke volk hebben gedaan en niet alleen Marokanen maar ook andere en Nederlanders vernietigen dingen .

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door missygirl_ 
> *ben ik ook mee eens dat zij vernietigen maar komt niet omdat Nederlanders ze discrimineren dan lijkt het me wel logisch dat ze gaan vernietigen. Dat zou elke volk hebben gedaan en niet alleen Marokanen maar ookandere en Nederlanders ook*



Misschien dat je het iets beter uit kunt leggen wat hierboven staat, ik snap je niet zo goed!!!
Discrimineren doen we allemaal Marokkanen discrimineren ook de Nederlanders en de Antillianen en de Surinamers, en die op hun beurt discrimineren de Nederlanders en de Marokkanen en de Turken, dus, waar heb je het over????

salerno

----------


## missygirl

Heb iets te zeguh Marokanen gaan heus niet voor hun LOL vernietiging plegen .vinden jullie niet het komt door de racisten die discrimineren ns en zeg altijd: boontje komt op hun loontje als hun hun grote bekken dilcht hielden zou er geen vernietiging zijn bekijk andere landen bijv amerika daar wonen zoveel marokanen en heb er ook famillie waarom plegen hun geen vernietiging dat komt omdat de mensen daar manieren hebben geleerd en niet zoals deze in Nederland  :rambo:

----------


## missygirl

Ben ik er helemaal mee eens wat ze allemaal doen op tv niet normaal gewoon en ze verzinnen er ook altijd wat bij om aandacht te krijgen nou van mij krijgen ze mooi geen aandacht al die leugens niet te geloven  :stomp:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door missygirl_ 
> *Heb iets te zeguh Marokanen gaan heus niet voor hun LOL vernietiging plegen .vinden jullie niet het komt door de racisten die discrimineren ns en zeg altijd: boontje komt op hun loontje als hun hun grote bekken dilcht hielden zou er geen vernietiging zijn bekijk andere landen bijv amerika daar wonen zoveel marokanen en heb er ook famillie waarom plegen hun geen vernietiging dat komt omdat de mensen daar manieren hebben geleerd en niet zoals deze in Nederland *


De marokkanen in Amerika gedragen zich netjes ja, ze zullen wel moeten anders liggen ze eruit, Zodra je de Amerikaanse nationaliteit aan neemt eer je de vlag, de grondwet en ben je boven alles als eerste AMERIKAAN en dan pas marokkaan, zolang je je daaraan houdt heb je het goed bij de Amerikanen dan wordt je geaccepteerd, doe je dat niet, lig je eruit, dus niets anders als in Nederland hoor, als alle Marokkanen zich als eerste Nederlander zouden voelen, gedragen en de vlag respecteren en dan pas Marokkaan zijn, had je dus totaal geen problemen in dit land!!
Daarom mogen ze van mij de Amerikaanse manier inroepen hier voor alle nieuwelingen! Als er geen problemen waren met Marokkanen zou je er ook niets van horen, wel eens in de gevangenissen geweest hier in Nederland?????? moet je voor de grap eens doen, daar zullen de schelven van de ogen vallen!

salerno

----------


## missygirl

:jumping:  mensen dat arabieren aan vernietiging kan wel dat sommig ehet voor hun lol doen en gewoon willen vernietigen maar dat is bij elke volk ook Nederlanders vernietigen hun land zelf !!!Niet alleen Marokanen maar sommige doen dat omdat ze gediscrimineerd worden en willen ze wraqak terug nemen SNAPPIE het komt eigenlijk door de discriminatie  :vingers:

----------


## missygirl

:jumping:  mensen dat arabieren aan vernietiging kan wel dat sommig ehet voor hun lol doen en gewoon willen vernietigen maar dat is bij elke volk ook Nederlanders vernietigen hun land zelf !!!Niet alleen Marokanen maar sommige doen dat omdat ze gediscrimineerd worden en willen ze wraqak terug nemen SNAPPIE het komt eigenlijk door de discriminatie  :vingers:

----------


## missygirl

hey salerno moet je eens horen overal op de wereld wordt er aan vernietiging gedaan maar in nederland vindt ik dat te erg en al helemaal toen theo van gogh dood moest het is niet niks voor niks een vrije-menings-uitingsland hij mag zeggen wat ie wil als Allah wil dat ie dood gaat op een dag dan krijgt hij wel te maken met Allah in de islam staat geschreven dat je andere mensen moet accepteren hoe ze zijn ook al zijn ze anders en hebben ze een andere geloof en als je een goeie moslim wilt zijn dan moet je ze met rust laten

----------


## missygirl

snap je nou wat ik bedoel?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door missygirl_ 
> *hey salerno moet je eens horen overal op de wereld wordt er aan vernietiging gedaan maar in nederland vindt ik dat te erg en al helemaal toen theo van gogh dood moest het is niet niks voor niks een vrije-menings-uitingsland hij mag zeggen wat ie wil als Allah wil dat ie dood gaat op een dag dan krijgt hij wel te maken met Allah in de islam staat geschreven dat je andere mensen moet accepteren hoe ze zijn ook al zijn ze anders en hebben ze een andere geloof en als je een goeie moslim wilt zijn dan moet je ze met rust laten*



Oh, maar daar ben ik het mee eens wat betreft Theo etc. helemaal, ik begreep jou manier van "praten/schrijven niet zo" Ik ben rond de 50 dus die "turbo" taal (ondanks dat die jongens van mij het onderling ook praten) kan ik niet zo goed volgen, DAAR reageerde ik eigenlijk op, ik snapte je niet!  :ole:  Lees maar de andere dingen die ik schrijf dan zul je zien dat ik het daar allemaal mee eens ben hoor!

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door missygirl_ 
> * (...) mensen dat arabieren aan vernietiging kan wel dat sommig ehet voor hun lol doen en gewoon willen vernietigen maar dat is bij elke volk ook Nederlanders vernietigen hun land zelf !!! Niet alleen Marokanen maar sommige doen dat omdat ze gediscrimineerd worden en willen ze wraqak terug nemen (...) SNAPPIE het komt eigenlijk door de discriminatie (...)*


Dit bovenstaande citaat bevat gelijke (zoniet superieure!) rationele analogie dan aLI eDaOUDI''s stelling.

Je slaat de spijker op de spreekwoordelijke kop, meid!

----------


## MrGhalid

Actie vraagt om reactie maar jullie slapen nog blijkbaar

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door MrGhalid_ 
> *Actie vraagt om reactie maar jullie slapen nog blijkbaar*


??????Welke Actie vraagt om reaktie??????


salerno

----------


## Tzombo

Heel goed stuk. Er valt de VS heel wat te verwijten en Israel ook, maar niet het feit dat de meeste Arabische landen tot de ernstigste schenders van de mensenrechten behoren.

----------


## Tzombo

Even wat anders, wat is dat voor mafkezerij dat je hier een vlag moet kiezen?

----------


## taziaatjuh

alleen al de titel duidt op generalisatie...... wat nou arabieren? de meeste arabieren had gekund, maar niet iedereen over een kam scheren graag. ow ja, die vlag is om te laten zien wat je nationaliteit is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phoenix

Ikzelf ben betrokken geweest en nog steeds op vrij hoog niveau actief bezig met diverse veelomvattende projecten.

Inderdaad, allereerst problemen intern Nederland oplossen. Klopt dat politici niet meer veel voorstellen dan populistische marionetten, welke hun eigen positie en imago laten prevaleren boven het belang van velen. De werkeloosheid onder de (Marokkaanse ?) jongeren .......... 

Ik heb op hoog niveau ervoor gepleit dat de nieuwe Europese landen uit Oost-Europa restrictief worden toegelaten. Probleem is dat veel politici vaak TOTAAL niet weten waar ze het over hebben.
Liet Balkenende weten dat wij moeten leren delen met onze nieuwe Oost-Europese lidstaten. Waarom denken jullie dat de Polen, Slowaken, Hongaren etc. ver onder de prijs in Nederland kunnen werken.

Daar ikzelf veelvuldig voor werkzaamheden in Oost-Europa zit, ben ik tot een aantal merkwaardige constateringen gekomen. Na de Perestrojka en de val van het Communisme in die landen, hebben veel burgers uit die landen de huizen waar zij op dat moment in woonden veelal van de Staat of regering van die landen "cadeau" gekregen. 20-30% van de mensen had ook ergens op het land een "dacha"/ landhuis in een dorp met 1-3 hectare grond voor de verbouwing van groenten etc. etc.
Probleem is dat die mensen nu in West-Europa kunnen werken voor salarissen sterk onder die van West-Europeanen. Daarnaast kunnen ze door het telen van groenten etc. 3-6 maanden kosten op hen andere primaire levens behoeften. Kortom het merendeel van onze nieuwe Oosterburen hoeft zich geen zorgen maken over hun eerste primaire levens behoefte namelijk huisvesting. En daarnaast kunnen ze gedeeltelijk in hun andere primaire levensbehoefte voorzien, nl. voedsel.

Kortom, door de arrogantie van de Nederlandse regering (en) Europese regeringen stevenen we af op een zeer onstabiele arbeidsmarkt met hoge werkeloosheid.

Ik raad jullie aan om eens te kijken naar het rapport van de Ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid. Daar is door het CWI een rapport uitgebracht. Dat rapport heet "Arbeidsmarkt Prognose 2003-2008". daarin wordt de gehele arbeidsmarkt van Nederland onder veel invalshoeken weergegeven. Uitkomst van dit verhaal ... "raak je werkeloos in deze periode tussen 2003-2008" dan is het moeilijk om weer aan het werk te komen.
Men is echter een belangrijk item in dit rapport vergeten mee te nemen ...... nl. de toetreding van de nieuwe Europese lidstaten met hooggekwalificeerde en gemotiveerde mensen. De werkloosheid in Nederland onder de Autochtone en Allochtone zal blijven bestaan en niet meer afnemen, dus ook niet na 2008. 
Ik heb dit meerder malen schriftelijk aangekaart bij de "hoge heren" ...., nooit een repons gehad. Eigenlijk viel ook niets anders te verwachten in die "regentencultuur van" van hen met zeer kwalijke en "a" sociale kantjes.

Tragisch is dat de Europese regeringen niet een "restrictieve" toelating van deze landen hebben willen realiseren. 

De mensen uit de nieuw lidstaten voelen zich nog meer Europeaan, en vinden dat zij meer rechten hebben, omdat hun landen in de opbouwende fasen bevinden met wat voorrechten en privileges.

Ik spreek mijn vrees uit dat daardoor de Moslim gemeenschap in de verdrukking komt.

In deze, moeten wij gezamenlijk onze rootzooi opruimen. Niet alleen hebben een aantal onder jullie slechte situatie gecreerd, maar ook een aantal onder ons en uiteraard bedoel ik ook daarmee onze "hoge heren" in Nederland en Europa.

Deze hoge heren hebben namelijk vergeten dat wij als burgers van Nederland en Europa hun een positie hebben gegeven om er voor te zorgen dat er een "fatsoenlijke" werk en levenssfeer gecreerd wordt. Het begint er steeds meer op te lijken dat zij ons gebruiken om hun status en imago op te vijzelen.
Daarmee creren zij niets anders dan een "nieuwe aristocratie", welke zich verrijkt over de ruggen van "autochtone" en "allochtone" belastingbetalers. Deze hoge heren zullen dan ook voor niets terugdeinzen om de "moslimgemeenschap" als bliksem afleider te gebruiken voor de sociaal-maatschappelijke onvrede, en nog meer "belastinggelden" innen om hun "antiterreur" beleid vorm te geven, in plaats van dat geld te besteden aan de sociaal-maatschappelijke ongelijkheid en onvrede. Hierdoor stellen de hoge hoge heren zich eigenlijk boven de wet, en maken zich schuldig aan bestuurlijk terrorisme.

Bin Laden terrorrist ? Wat was Robin Hood in zijn tijd, Of Wilhelm Tell in zijn tijd, Che Guevarra etc. etc.
Slaat een "politiek" systeem extreem door, dan leert de geschiedenis dat vroeg of laat anderen gaan polariseren om vervolgens de andere extreme zijde op te zoeken om hiermee een balans te creren ...

Wat de Verenigde Staten betreft ........ De economie is gebaseerd op de leer van Keynes en Ricardo. Komt neer op de een zijn brood is de ander zijn dood. met alle respect in verleden voor de Verenigde Staten als bevrijder en voorvechter van vrijheid.
Democratie is geen vrijheid, maar een systeem. Democratie is te beschrijven als:

Twee wolven en een lam zitten aan tafel te vergaderen wat voor diner opgediend zal worden. Vrijheid is een zwaargewapende lam welke de uitkomst in zijn voordeel zal beslissen wanneer het erop aankomt.


Vreemd? Nee slechts de wet van natuur en het Universum waarin wij leven.

Wij bepalen individueel of gezamenlijk ons lot ten aanzien van vrijheid.
Is de Verenigde Staten verworden tot een dictatoriale staat welke ons leven probeert te overheersen via hun "vaatdoek" marionetten, dan behoudt ik mij het recht voor om hiertegen op te treden. 
Dat is ook immers de wijze waarop de Verenigde Staten is ontstaan.
Proberen Communistische, Islamitische, Katholieke, Buhdistische, etc. regimes volgens recept V.S., dan zijn ook zij hun doel voorbij geschoten, en behouden wij als fatsoenlijke burgers hen af te serveren, ongeacht geloof als Mohammedaan, Christen, Boedist of wat voor geloof dan ook.


Phoenix

----------


## Tarik_77

selamun aleykum,

Er zullen heus wel menen denken dat je bullshit aan het praten bent,
ik zat een tijdje geleden beetje te surfen en kwam de volgende tegen 9/11 Pentogan hit strike be live ore not kijk met je eigen ogen en trek je conclusie wat wel waar is en niet.http://www.aztlan.net/pentagon_no_boeing757.htm#Main

----------


## Tarik_77

> _Geplaatst door hafty_ 
> *Lang was ik net zoals de meeste op een forum als deze, net zo onwetend en klakkeloos aan t strooien met nutteloze en foutieve informatie als jullie broeders en zusters. Snappen jullie dan echt niet dat het wel veel en veel verder moet gaan dan ons precies te laten denken dat het idd gaat om de joden en/of de moslims m.b.t. tot de huidige wereldproblematiek?? Snappen jullie dan niet eindelijk een keer dat dit alles volgens een simpel scenario door een aantal mensen in elkaar is gezet om ons maar bezig te houden en onze aandacht af te leiden voor wat er werkelijk aan de hand is en nog gaat gebeuren?? Het is allang niet meer vreemd (gelukkig) of paranode om ervan overtuigd te zijn dat 9/11 in elkaar is gezet door de Amerikaanse elite-regering en een bondgenootschap van grote industrilen. En het klopt, deze elite-regering en -groep bestaat idd voor een deel uit machtige Joodse lobby's. Maar wisten jullie dan dat de Bin Laden familie nauwe banden onderhield met met deze elite tot vlak voor 9/11 nog bijvoorbeeld? Ena dat de Osama, N.B. door de C.I.A. gecrerd dus berheupt verdacht, lang niet de broeder is of hoeft te zijn die wij voor ogen leken te hebben. Bestaat deze man wel? Was dit niet gewoon de perfecte afleidingsmanoeuvre voor een ticket naar Irak en daarmee de volledige controle in het Midden-Oosten die al gepland staat sinds de Reagan regering begin jaren tachtig? Een omvangrijke geheime agenda (The New World Order) met misleiding van de massa als grootste wapen. Het zijn niet de terroristen die ons angst aanjagen, echter zij die ons doen geloven in spoken om zo handig misbruik te kunnen maken van onze behoefte om bescherming die ij uiteindelijk niet eens kunnen bieden. Door deze angst (Order to Chaos) kan Big Brother in enkele maanden bewerkstelligen wat geen enkele regering in geen 100 jaar voor elkaar had kunnen krijgen zonder dat er een opstand of wat voor pleuris dan ook zou uitbreken. Alle privacy wetten, Geneve afspraken en zelfs de Verenigde Naties zijn gevallen. En niemand kwam in opspraak? Deze elite groep heeft maar n doel voor ogen en dat is absolute macht in n politiestaat. Helemaal beangstigend en bevestigend is, dat dit alles vastgelegd staat in de koran, bijbel en terug te halen is uit allerlei andere bronnen van de afgelopen jaren. Men zal het teken van het Beest (Ofwel in t arabisch>Dajall) moeten dragen (anders kun je niet kopen of verkopen en overal worden buitengesloten) en deze zal zich voordoen als de nieuwe verlosser en zal de mensen misleiden. Hij zal ziekte en genezing brengen. Voordat je nu alweer gaat denken van, 'Yeah right! heb je weer zo'n fantast!', moet ik je zeggen dat het 'teken van beest' al gentroduceerd is, enkele weken geleden met Belgi als proefland. Namelijk onder grote druk en oplegging van de V.S. het nieuwe paspoort. In dit vernieuwde paspoort dat overal ngevoerd zal gaan worden, wordt een vingerafdruk, iris-scan en talloze persoonlijke informatie opgeslagen. En let op dit kan nu heel snel en gemakkelijk worden ingevoerd daar waar het een tweetal jaren ondenkbaar zou zijn geweest. Dit uiteraard wederom onder het mom van terroristenbestrijding en veiligheid. mensen zijn bang en hebben behoefte aan veiligheid. En een mak lammetje in angst en onwetendheid verkerend zal lak hebben aan zijn privacy. Om je een lang verhaal alsnog te besparen.. er is ook in de voorbije haren aan een chip gewerkt die bij de mens onderhuids genplanteerd kan worden. Vroeger dacht men aan science fiction maar inmiddels is het reality geworden en wordt serieus overwogen dit in de nabije toekomst in te voeren ( gn lulkoek!). Met deze chip, zo groot als een rijstkorrel kan allerlei informatie worden opgeslagen, betaald worden, ter vervanging van het paspoort, dienen als bankpas etc etc.. en natuurlijk voor de goede orde meteen GPS signalen ontvangen en uitzenden. (GPS> global positioning system.) Mensen dit is echt gn GRAP!!! Tot mijn grote schrik zag ik laatst zelfs op televisie de manager van de Baja beachclub in Rotterdam zelf heel onschuldig en vrolijk de introductie van deze rijstkorrel in zijn caf, als betaalmiddel en identificatie van de bezoekers propageren... anyway ik dwaal af en zo zijn er nog wel duizenden regels te typen over feiten en agendapunten die een nog veel helsere wereld schetsen over enkele weken, maanden, jaren.
> 
> Wat ik jullie wil zeggen broeders en zusters.. alsjeblieft geloof niet in wat je ziet op televisie en hier met een verdraaid en gebrainwashed brein, teksten op forums te plaatsen waarvan 'Zij' juist willen dat de gemiddelde bewoner van deze aarde beschouwt als de waarheid... zodat zij vrolijk hun gang kunnen gaan en verder doordringen dan wie dan ook ooit had durven voorspellen. AUB blijf kritisch en zoek overal wat achter en vind feiten om je heen en licht je familie, vrienden en iedereen om je heen in. Allah heeft de mens geschapen met 2 hersenhelften die veel meer kunnen dan dat wij eruit halen. Kennis is macht! Ga op zoek naar de waarheid en kom erachter wie deze vrij metselaars (free masons) zijn en wat zij werkelijk van plan zijn!*


 even een handje helpen kijk naar de volgende flashe en je zal onmiddelijke van gedacheten veranderen voor de genen die niet in de ze theori geloven 9/11 pentogan strike

----------


## myster

salem ali ik wou je even laten weten dat ik het met je eens ben gozer wy moslims slopen ons zelf in de plaats dat we een worden gaan we uit elkaar logis dat we makie zyn voor de mensen die de moslims willen uitroeien. groeten aan my moslim broeders en zusters

----------


## alibabasinbad

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Jij hebt vast en zeker een hele grote duim?????? Of kijk jij en lees jij alleen maar dingen die je wilt lezen en zien en veeg je datgene wat je niet uikomt in jou visie gewoon even onder het kleed???
> Kijk je mag van mij best de Joden en de Amerikanen de schuld geven hoor als je dat nu perse wilt, no problem, maar of dat nu echt waar is, is uiteraard een heel ander verhaal, ik vind het persoonlijk zeer kort door de bocht enorm ongenuanceerd en getuigen van een tunnelvisiesyndroom en zeer kinderlijk om te geloven en er ook nog aan vast te houden van wat jij geschreven hebt, sorry!
> 
> salerno*


Die technische aspecten zijn allemaal correct. En inderdaad die kunnen op verscheidene wijze toegepast worden voor verscheidene doeleinden.

----------


## knight

salam:
Iemand heeft ooit gezegd dat Amerika geen eeuwig vrienden heeft maar wel eeuwig belangen. Alle daden van Amerika zijn gericht op een ding: het behartigen van haar eigen belangen waar dan ook in deze wereld. Ik zou bij een zelf kritiek begingen voor dat aan Amerika de schuld te geven van wat er in ons landen gebeurt. Wolven geven cadeautjes weg.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door knight_ 
> *salam:
> Iemand heeft ooit gezegd dat Amerika geen eeuwig vrienden heeft maar wel eeuwig belangen. Alle daden van Amerika zijn gericht op een ding: het behartigen van haar eigen belangen waar dan ook in deze wereld. Ik zou bij een zelf kritiek begingen voor dat aan Amerika de schuld te geven van wat er in ons landen gebeurt. Wolven geven cadeautjes weg.*


Ik sluit me hierbij aan. Het is altijd makkelijk anderen de schuld te geven van de situatie waarin je verkeerd. Laten we niet vergeten dat er onderling ook de nodige conflicten met de (on?)nodige slachtoffers zijn.

Daarnaast bestaat Amerika ook uit individuele burgers. Een groot gedeelte is het niet met de regering eens. Desondanks houden zij wel van hun land. 
Nuance is hier ook op zijn plaats. Amerikaanse vlaggen verbranden en alles wat Amerikaans is verfoeien stoot deze mensen, die het eigenlijk met je eens zijn, ook van je af.
Je maakt dan dezelfde fout waaraan menigeen zich op maroc.nl aan stoort. Alle Marokkanen over dezelfde kam scheren. Of alle Moslims op 1 hoop vegen.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door knight_ 
> *salam:
> Iemand heeft ooit gezegd dat Amerika geen eeuwig vrienden heeft maar wel eeuwig belangen. Alle daden van Amerika zijn gericht op een ding: het behartigen van haar eigen belangen waar dan ook in deze wereld. Ik zou bij een zelf kritiek begingen voor dat aan Amerika de schuld te geven van wat er in ons landen gebeurt. Wolven geven cadeautjes weg.*


Vertel mij, welk land behartigd niet in principe haast altijd haar eigen belangen en dan pas die van een ander???? het gaat ten alle tijden eerst om het eigen belang en als daar dan ook nog eens bij komt dat een ander er ook mee geholpen wordt heb je dus 2 vliegen in 1 klap, het is uitermate naief om te denken dat er landen bestaan (waarschijnlijk wel een handjevol mensen) die niet uit alleerste instantie uit eigen belang zouden /zullen handelen!

Neem de grondwet v/d EU als heel klein voorbeeld hij is afgeketst door ons (en door Frankrijk/Engeland) vanwege ONS eigen belang, niet het belang voor Spanje/Roemeni/Polen etc want voor hen is het uitermate gunstig!!!!
Syri en Libanon???? Het was in de allereerste plaats in het belang van Syri om daar te blijven toch???? en daarbij werden ze ( zogenaamd) beschermd door Syri (is ook een smoes om te behalen wat je wilt toch??) Is ook het belang van Syri geweest om daar al die DECENIA onrechtmatig te blijven??? Terwijl er zoveel mensen tegen waren!!!
Irak op het moment, de partijn maken hun eigen mensen op een gruwelijke manier af, waarom??? om hun eigen belang, zodat zij de macht kunnen krijgen, Kijk Afghanistan, mensen gaan zover om zelfs IN onze heilige Moskeen zichzelf tussen gelovige zichzelf op te blazen, dit ook uit eigen belang zodat de Taliban weer terug kan komen, en zo kun je wel doorgaan hoor, met alles is het eigen belang de allereerste reden om dit soort dingen te doen, eigenbelang persoonlijk zowel voor het land, helaas een heel naar menselijk trekje die over ter wereld opduikt!
Bij alle staten en mensensoorten!


salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Vertel mij, welk land behartigd niet in principe haast altijd haar eigen belangen en dan pas die van een ander????*


De vraag, die er werkelijk toedoet, is: 

Welk land komt ermee weg als het belangen behartigd die haaks staan op die van de VS?.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *De vraag, die er werkelijk toedoet, is: 
> 
> Welk land komt ermee weg als het belangen behartigd die haaks staan op die van de VS?.
> 
> *


De meeste landen komen er mee weg, Syri kwam er ook mee weg, Soedan (wat er nu gaande is, is ook een EIGENbelang van de daar zittende machthebbers!) komen er tot nu toe ook mee wegOndanks de protesten van iedereen en de VN (idem usa!!!), overigens, is er alom in de wereld protest tegen de USA, OOK vanuit de VN etc, dus is het niet zo als jij het schetst dat ze ermee weg komen, ze doen het gewoon of men er iets van zegt of niet! Idi Amin, OOK vergeten, joh er zijn zoveel landen en namen te noemen die het decenia lang zo deden en er altijd mee "weg kwamen" De Taliban, wat zij deden de onderdrukking van de mensen, was ook uit EIGEN belang, de Khomeini in Iran, hoe zij handelen is ook uit eigen belang, kijk alleen naar je eigen gezin/familie/vrienden, haast elk mens doet iets ten allereerste uit eigenbelang, al is het nog zo klein, wij mogen dat niet doen vanuit ons geloof dat is onze Jihad elke dag weer, maar grotendeels doen wij het wel, en wat erger is, in plaats het te zien van jezelf zien we het met hele massa's wel van iedereen behalve van onszelf??? dit is niet om lelijk te doen, dit is gewoon de realiteit, het menszijn, zoals we zijn, een lelijk trekje welliswaar maar helaas zullen we verder met onszelf moeten strijden om dit stukje lelijkheid van ons zelf het hoofd te kunnen bieden!

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Syri(....) 
> Soedan (....) 
> Idi Amin (Kenya), (....)
> De Taliban (....) 
> Iran(....)*


Al deze landen zijn al (minstens 1maal) aangevallen en/of bezet door de VS of staan op de lijst om door de VS aangevallen te worden of zijn door de VS gesoleerd door ze openlijk tot vijand uit te roepen.

De zin je bent met ons of je bent een terrorist doet zelfs de grootste nazi van walging kotshalzen .

Daarom nogmaals:




> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *De vraag, die er werkelijk toedoet, is: 
> 
> Welk land komt ermee weg als het belangen behartigd die haaks staan op die van de VS?.
> 
> *


Lijstje van oorlogen door de VS gevoerd na WO2:

1945-46: China;
1950-53: China; 
1950-53: Korea; 
1954: Guatemala; 
1967-69: Guatemala; 
1958: Indonesi; 
1959-60: Cuba; 
Congo (1964); 
Peru (1965); 
Laos (1964-73); 
Vietnam (1961-73); 
Cambodja (1969-70); 
Grenada (1983); 
Libi (1986); 
El Salvador (jaren 80); 
Nicaragua (jaren 80); 
Panama (1989), 
Irak (1991-2005), 
Bosni (1995), 
Sudan (1998); 
Jugoslavie (1999)
Op dit moment Afghanistan en Irak.

Noem nu nog een land dat maar de helft van de oorlogen op haar naam heeft?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Al deze landen zijn al (minstens 1maal) aangevallen en/of bezet door de VS of staan op de lijst om door de VS aangevallen te worden of zijn door de VS gesoleerd door ze openlijk tot vijand uit te roepen.
> 
> De zin je bent met ons of je bent een terrorist doet zelfs de grootste nazi van walging kotshalzen .*


 

KLopt,, dit geldt overigens ook voor dezelfde stelling maar dan gemaakt door geloofsfanaten, je bent een Moslim/Christen/Jood anders ben je een ongelovige hond, daar kots ik namelijk evenzo van!!

Politiek en Geloofsgroeperingen veroorzaken 99 % van alle Oorlogen/Onrecht/Onderdrukking en Armoede in de wereld Millenium's lang!

Mensen, Eigenbelang, Macht, en Geld.

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *[/COLOR] 
> 
> KLopt,, dit geldt overigens ook voor dezelfde stelling maar dan gemaakt door geloofsfanaten, je bent een Moslim/Christen/Jood anders ben je een ongelovige hond, daar kots ik namelijk evenzo van!!
> 
> Politiek en Geloofsgroeperingen veroorzaken 99 % van alle Oorlogen/Onrecht/Onderdrukking en Armoede in de wereld Millenium's lang!
> 
> Mensen, Eigenbelang, Macht, en Geld.
> 
> salerno*


  :duim:

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *[/COLOR] 
> 
> KLopt,, dit geldt overigens ook voor dezelfde stelling maar dan gemaakt door geloofsfanaten, je bent een Moslim/Christen/Jood anders ben je een ongelovige hond, daar kots ik namelijk evenzo van!!
> 
> Politiek en Geloofsgroeperingen veroorzaken 99 % van alle Oorlogen/Onrecht/Onderdrukking en Armoede in de wereld Millenium's lang!
> 
> Mensen, Eigenbelang, Macht, en Geld.
> 
> salerno*


Als je niet bij de les kunt blijven en 
geen vragen kunt beantwoorden, 
stop dan alsjeblieft met ijlen en blaffen.






> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Vertel mij, welk land behartigd niet in principe haast altijd haar eigen belangen en dan pas die van een ander????*





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Welk land komt ermee weg ? (als het belangen behartigd die haaks staan op die van de VS)?*





> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Syri(....) Soedan (....) Idi Amin (Kenya), (....)De Taliban (....) Iran(....)*





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Al deze landen zijn al (minstens 1maal) aangevallen en/of 
> bezet door de VS 
> of staan op de lijst om door de VS aangevallen te worden of 
> zijn door de VS gesoleerd door ze openlijk tot vijand uit te roepen.
> 
> De zin je bent met ons of je bent een terrorist doet zelfs de grootste nazi van walging kotshalzen .*





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> * Lijstje van oorlogen door de VS gevoerd na WO2:
> 
> 1945-46: China;
> 1950-53: China; 
> 1950-53: Korea; 
> 1954: Guatemala; 
> 1967-69: Guatemala; 
> 1958: Indonesi; 
> ...


Noem nog een land dat maar de helft van de oorlogen op haar naam heeft?

----------


## Liber

Verdraai je alle feiten of alleen deze, Coolassprov?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Als je niet bij de les kunt blijven en 
> geen vragen kunt beantwoorden, 
> stop dan alsjeblieft met ijlen en blaffen.
> 
> 
> Volgens mij kijk jij dus nu gigantisch in de spiegel, terug naar school en vooral geschiedenislessen gaan volgen, want volgens mij weet jij (gelukkig voor jouw!!!!!!!) niet eens wat oorlog is!
> 
> salerno
> ...

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Liber_ 
> *Verdraai je alle feiten of alleen deze, Coolassprov?*


Hij verdraait alle feiten om de USA/Israel en het Westen overal de schuld van te kunnen geven van wat er mis gaat in de wereld!! En daarbij is hij totaal doof/blind voor de werkelijke feiten, heel jammer, hierdoor krijg je dus al die problemen in de wereld door dit soort gedrag van bepaalde mensen alom!

salerno

----------


## salerno

dubbel, sorry!

----------


## salerno

Coolassprov




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Het feit dat jij een foto heb geplaatst van een agressieve en gewelddadige (zogenaamde gelovige) SamirA, zegt al genoeg over jou en je gedachtengang, in mijn optiek een zwaar ANTI Islamtisch gedrag mijn beste, dit soort gedrag MOETEN wij afkeuren vanuit ons geloof en NIET promoten, maar ja, dat moet je wel willen doen uiteraard???? het is makkelijker de vinger te wijzen naar anderen in plaats de Jihad in jezelf aan te gaan. toch??? mijn beste???!
> 
> salerno *

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> Vertel mij, welk land behartigd niet in principe haast altijd haar eigen belangen en dan pas die van een ander????





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Welk land komt ermee weg ? (als het belangen behartigd die haaks staan op die van de VS)?*





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> Lijst van oorlogen door de VS gevoerd na WO2:
> 
> 1945-46: China;
> 1950-53: China; 
> 1950-53: Korea; 
> 1954: Guatemala; 
> 1967-69: Guatemala; 
> 1958: Indonesi; 
> ...

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> Hij verdraait alle feiten om de USA/Isral en het Westen overal de schuld van te kunnen geven van wat er mis gaat in de wereld.





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> 
> *Militaire en politieke vlak.* 
> 
> Om te begrijpen wat er in de Arabische en Islamitische wereld gebeurd, moet je begrijpen wat de verhoudingen zijn in de wereld. Zij die een empirisch Rijk hebben te onderhouden net zoals de Romeinen hadden in de Oudheid, moeten zich houden aan randvoorwaarden die dit Rijk in stand houden. Op dit moment zijn het de Amerikanen die een Rijk hebben; met meer dan 500 legerbases in meer dan 200 landen over de hele wereld. 
> Toen ze zeiden dat ze snel weer uit Irak zouden verdwijnen moest ik hard lachen, want ruim 50 jaar na WO-II hebben ze nog grote bases in Duitsland en andere Europese landen.
> Zij hebben dus een lange geschiedenis van militaire interventies die ze hebben overgenomen van Frankrijk en Engeland; die een nog langere empirische geschiedenis hebben; voornamelijk in het Midden Oosten en de rest van de islamitische wereld . Engeland heeft er iets van overgehouden; schoothond van de Big Brother ; Luitenant Waakhond.
> De VS heeft ook de modellen van controle over de streek gerfd van de Britten. 
> Die zijn simpelweg zo opgebouwd, gebaseerd op twee niveaus van rebellerend geweld; 
> ...





> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *En daarbij is hij totaal doof/blind voor de werkelijke feiten,..*


Ik heb al begrepen dat jouw kennis van de Nederlandse taal niet bepaald boven het landelijk gemiddelde ligt, maar kun je ons uitleggen wat het tegenovergestelde is van de werkelijke feiten?




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *..., hierdoor krijg je dus al die problemen in de wereld door dit soort gedrag van bepaalde mensen alom!*


Je dicht me teveel eer toe, mevrouwtje. Kom een keer achter de geraniums en achter die computer vandaan en ontmoet wat nieuwe mensen.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Het feit dat jij een foto heb geplaatst ....*


Dat heet 'nieuws', meisje, 'nieuws'. 

Wat maakt jou beter dan Samir A. als het om begrippen als gerechtelijke onschuld gaat?

Jij komt, 18pagina's en 6 maanden later, nog altijd niet verder dan veronderstellingen en beschuldigingen die behalve onbegrijpelijk zijn, onbewijsbaar zijn. 

Als jij daar beter in bent dan in een discussie aangaan en 
vragen te beantwoorden die ertoe doen, moet je je wellicht blijven wagen aan theepraatjes met leeftijdgenotes; ouwe hoeren.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * een agressieve en gewelddadige (zogenaamde gelovige) SamirA (zogenaamde gelovige) SamirA,*


Wat de rechter en officier niet heeft gedaan met al het recht en alle democratische instrumenten aan hun zijde doe jij wel ; iemand veroordelen op basis van 6maanden gehypte berichten over een 18jarige jongen die de Tweede Kamer, Schiphol en de Nederlandse democratie zou willen hebben opgeblazen.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * (...) makkelijker de vinger te wijzen naar anderen in plaats de Jihad in jezelf aan te gaan. toch??? mijn beste???!*


De enige die hier vingertjes wijst ben jij; 
zoals ook nu weer; 
dat vingertje wordt er, inchallah, eens voorgoed afgebeten.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door Liber_ 
> *Verdraai je alle feiten of alleen deze, Coolassprov?*


'Verdraaien van feiten' heet in de volksmond 'liegen'?

Ik daag je uit te komen met de 'feiten' ik zou 'verdraaien' 
teneinde te achterhalen wie minder moeite heeft met het 'verdraaien van feiten'!

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Ik heb al begrepen dat jouw kennis van de Nederlandse taal niet bepaald boven het landelijk gemiddelde ligt, maar kun je ons uitleggen wat het tegenovergestelde is van de werkelijke feiten?
> 
> 
> 
> Je dicht me teveel eer toe, mevrouwtje. Kom een keer achter de geraniums en achter die computer vandaan en ontmoet wat nieuwe mensen.*


Met het beledigen van mensen heb jij zeker al eens de hoofdprijs gewonnen nietwaar??

En jij ventjeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, hoeft mij niet te vertellen of ik wel of niet achter de geraniums/computer hoeft te zitten, dat maak ik uit!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Dat heet 'nieuws', meisje, 'nieuws'. 
> 
> Wat maakt jou beter dan Samir A. als het om begrippen als gerechtelijke onschuld gaat?
> 
> Jij komt, 18pagina's en 6 maanden later, nog altijd niet verder dan veronderstellingen en beschuldigingen die behalve onbegrijpelijk zijn, onbewijsbaar zijn. 
> 
> Als jij daar beter in bent dan in een discussie aangaan en 
> vragen te beantwoorden die ertoe doen, moet je je wellicht blijven wagen aan theepraatjes met leeftijdgenotes; ouwe hoeren.
> ...


Nee, het is discriminatie, SamirA had harder achter de tralies moeten verdwijnen dan die autochtone jongen die OOK alleen maar van plan was om iets in de fik te zetten!!!

Ga jij die vinger erafbijten dan??? domdomdom, ik ben misschien minder in het Nederlands schrijven, maar HAAT en beledigen zit er bij mij als mens niet in, ZELFS niet naar mensen zoals jij!!

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Nee, het is discriminatie, SamirA had harder achter de tralies moeten verdwijnen dan die autochtone jongen die OOK alleen maar van plan was om iets in de fik te zetten!!!*


Verschilletje is dat Samira *ONSCHULDIG*  is bevonden;
''die autochtone jongen die OOK alleen maar van plan was om iets in de fik te zetten'' zijn *SCHULDIG*  bevonden.

Je hebt klaarblijkelijk ook moeite met het concept van (juridische) gerechtigheid, maar hey; je bent dan ook geen rechter, he?

----------


## super ick

Het is moeizaam discussieren met mensen die termen als monetair terrorisme gebruiken en ook nog eens terugpakken op het Romeinse Rijk.
Alle onrecht op de wereld wordt veroorzaakt door Amerika en het westen, in het Midden Oosten wonen alleen vredelievende volkeren.
Want zo is het toch in jou wereld?

Ik heb maar 1 vraag voor je: Wat doet de foto van Samir A. in je profiel?

----------


## IbnRushd

Het feit blijft dat Amerika zich meestentijds bemoeit met andere landen. Het is zoeken naar gaten. En elk gat vullen ze met ' goedwillende leugenachtige' amerikaanse propaganda.

Kwaad bestrijdt je niet met kwaad. En ook niet geweld met geweld of extremisme met extremisme.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Het feit blijft dat Amerika zich meestentijds bemoeit met andere landen. Het is zoeken naar gaten. En elk gat vullen ze met ' goedwillende leugenachtige' amerikaanse propaganda.
> 
> Kwaad bestrijdt je niet met kwaad. En ook niet geweld met geweld of extremisme met extremisme.*


Daar heb je gelijk in. Het 1 roepthet ander op. Maar vervallen we dan niet in de kip en het ei verhaal?

Ik neem aan dat de Irakese moeder even hard rouwt om haar zoon als de Amerikaanse.
Als wij die conflicten in ons priveleven betrekken en hele volkeren (Amerikanen) en geloven (joden, Islam) over 1 kam scheren maken wij ons schuldig aan hetzelfde vergrijp en houden we de voedingsbodem in stand om extremisme op te laten groeien.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Daar heb je gelijk in. Het 1 roepthet ander op. Maar vervallen we dan niet in de kip en het ei verhaal?
> 
> Ik neem aan dat de Irakese moeder even hard rouwt om haar zoon als de Amerikaanse.
> Als wij die conflicten in ons priveleven betrekken en hele volkeren (Amerikanen) en geloven (joden, Islam) over 1 kam scheren maken wij ons schuldig aan hetzelfde vergrijp en houden we de voedingsbodem in stand om extremisme op te laten groeien.*


We mogen idd best zorgvuldiger zijn met de bewoordigen. 

Niet de Amerikanen maar de Amerikaanse regering is hypocriet (iraq aanvallen terwijl ze de aanval op kuwait afkeurden, gerechtshof in den haag, gevangenis op cuba, kyoto akoord etc etc..)

En de amerikaanse regering is weer gekozen door de bevolking van amerika.weer terug bij af..

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *We mogen idd best zorgvuldiger zijn met de bewoordigen. 
> 
> Niet de Amerikanen maar de Amerikaanse regering is hypocriet (iraq aanvallen terwijl ze de aanval op kuwait afkeurden, gerechtshof in den haag, gevangenis op cuba, kyoto akoord etc etc..)
> 
> En de amerikaanse regering is weer gekozen door de bevolking van amerika.weer terug bij af..*


Daar maak je m.i. een grote denkfout. De Amerikaanse regering is niet gekozen door de bevolking, maar een gedeelte van de bevolking. Sterker nog, als alle stemmen echt geteld waren en er geen enkele afgekeurd was dan was de meerderheid voor Al Gore geweest en had Bush er helemaal niet gezeten.
Momenteel is 40% van de Amerikanen tegen de oorlog. Dat zijn er ongeveer 80.000.000!!! Deze mensen trap je ongelofelijk tegen de schenen door b.v. Amerikaanse vlaggen te verbranden of Amerika synoniem te verklaren voor alle kwaad. Moslims moeten toch weten dat het absoluut niet rechtvaardig is om over 1 kam geschoren te worden?

Inderdaad is er wel de nodige hypocrisie in het Amerikaanse beleid te ontdekken. Het dubbele is weer dat de Palestijnen hun bestaan aan Amerikaanse druk te danken hebben. Zonder de politieke druk ben ik ervan overtuigd dat Israel ze allemaal verjaagd of gedood had.

Helaas zit de wereld niet zo simpel in elkaar dat er 1 helemaal goed, en 1 helemaal slecht is. Hoe beschaafd we ook zijn, het recht van de sterkste blijft gelden (militair gezien). Uiteraard is de sterkste ook altijd het best in staat zijn/haar belangen te verdedigen. Weet jij dat als we ons allemaal de levensstandaard van de gemiddelde Amerikaan aanmeten, de aarde 6 keer zo groot moet zijn om dat te kunnen opbrengen?
Ideaal is natuurlijk als we alles eerlijk zouden delen. Maar dit komt op kleine schaal zelfs niet uit. Als jij failliet zou gaan dan blijft de buurman gewoon zijn 2e auto rijden en op wintersport gaan terwijl jij nauwelijks te eten hebt. Een mens is een raar wezen.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Daar heb je gelijk in. Het 1 roepthet ander op. Maar vervallen we dan niet in de kip en het ei verhaal?
> 
> Ik neem aan dat de Irakese moeder even hard rouwt om haar zoon als de Amerikaanse.
> Als wij die conflicten in ons priveleven betrekken en hele volkeren (Amerikanen) en geloven (joden, Islam) over 1 kam scheren maken wij ons schuldig aan hetzelfde vergrijp en houden we de voedingsbodem in stand om extremisme op te laten groeien.*


Perfect geschreven Superdick, je vat de stier precies bij de horens! chapeau!!  :grote grijns:  

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *We mogen idd best zorgvuldiger zijn met de bewoordigen. 
> 
> Niet de Amerikanen maar de Amerikaanse regering is hypocriet (iraq aanvallen terwijl ze de aanval op kuwait afkeurden, gerechtshof in den haag, gevangenis op cuba, kyoto akoord etc etc..)
> 
> En de amerikaanse regering is weer gekozen door de bevolking van amerika.weer terug bij af..*


Tja, kijk alleen maar naar Nederland en zijn verkeizingen, hebben wij gekozen voor wat er zit, hadden wij ooit kunnen bedenken dat wat er nu zit ons hele sociale stelsel en economie om zeep zou helpen???? Nee toch, je stemt op een groepering met de hoop dat ze te vertrouwen zijn en het beste met je voorhebben, helaas zijn haast ALLE regeringen machtsbelust, liegen alles aan elkaar vast en denken alleen maar aan hun eigen portomon en voorspoed!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Verschilletje is dat Samira ONSCHULDIG ( Ik vraag mij nog steeds af wat de achterliggende gedachten hiervan is van de overheid en de veiligheidsdienst, maar er zit een addertje onder de grond, let maar op, komt uit !!!)  is bevonden;
> ''die autochtone jongen die OOK alleen maar van plan was om iets in de fik te zetten'' zijn SCHULDIG  bevonden.
> 
> Je hebt klaarblijkelijk ook moeite met het concept van (juridische) gerechtigheid, maar hey; je bent dan ook geen rechter, he? *


  :grote grijns:  Hahahaha, nee zeg, met mijn lager dan gemiddelde Nederlands schrijven, maar (tipje van mijn denkbeeldige sluir, 'k zit wel dicht bij het vuur!  :Wink:  )  :love2:  

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Het feit blijft dat Amerika zich meestentijds bemoeit met andere landen. Het is zoeken naar gaten. En elk gat vullen ze met ' goedwillende leugenachtige' amerikaanse propaganda.
> 
> Kwaad bestrijdt je niet met kwaad. En ook niet geweld met geweld of extremisme met extremisme.*


Klein vraagje, zomaar even tussendoor!!

Wat zou een land als Iran doen, indien ze de macht, geld en economie hadden als Amerika???? ff doordenken!!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, daar moet ik dus al helemaal niet aan denken!!
Mensen blijven mensen, en mensen in de politiek, blijven waar dan ook vandaan, ratten! Maar goed dat is mijn mening maar hoor!

salerno

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Klein vraagje, zomaar even tussendoor!!
> 
> Wat zou een land als Iran doen, indien ze de macht, geld en economie hadden als Amerika???? ff doordenken!!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, daar moet ik dus al helemaal niet aan denken!!
> Mensen blijven mensen, en mensen in de politiek, blijven waar dan ook vandaan, ratten! Maar goed dat is mijn mening maar hoor!
> 
> salerno*


Hmm, nee sorry. Met zulke vragen moet je niet bij me komen. Het woord 'als' geeft impliciet aan dat je stiekem tevreden bent met 't beleid van Amerika. Zoniet, dan behoor je ook geen vergelijking te maken met wat kwaad, kwader en 't kwaadst. Voor mij part allemaal een pot nat.

Aangezien Iran geen 'macht' of sterk in de economie staan kunnen we beter niet speculeren. Je weet niet wat 't Lot is, en voor een moslim(a) behoor je ook zulke vragen niet te stellen. De Waarneembare is bij Allah en Hij is Al-Wetend.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Hmm, nee sorry. Met zulke vragen moet je niet bij me komen. Het woord 'als' geeft impliciet aan dat je stiekem tevreden bent met 't beleid van Amerika. Zoniet, dan behoor je ook geen vergelijking te maken met wat kwaad, kwader en 't kwaadst. Voor mij part allemaal een pot nat.
> 
> Aangezien Iran geen 'macht' of sterk in de economie staan kunnen we beter niet speculeren. Je weet niet wat 't Lot is, en voor een moslim(a) behoor je ook zulke vragen niet te stellen. De Waarneembare is bij Allah en Hij is Al-Wetend.*


Ik zou geen enekele reden kunnen bedenken waarom een Moslima niet mag vergelijken, filosoferen, etc.
Waarom vind jij dat Salerno dat niet mag? Wat is er precies verkeerd aan in jou ogen?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik zou geen enekele reden kunnen bedenken waarom een Moslima niet mag vergelijken, filosoferen, etc.
> Waarom vind jij dat Salerno dat niet mag? Wat is er precies verkeerd aan in jou ogen?*


Voor mij part mag ze alles doen wat haar hartje begeert. Maar dit terzijde.

Men mag niet over zaken speculeren wat nog niet gebeurd is, omdat men zich onbewust voordoet als Al-Wetende. Vandaar, wanneer ik ergens naar toe ga de term inschaAllah (als Allah 't wil) erbij zeg. 

Het voorwoordje 'als' toont gewoon verkeerde informatie. Het betreft geen waarheid, maar een speculatie die negatieve werking heeft.
Als ik zeg: Als Nederlanders over tien jaar nog steeds op Balkende stemmen dan worden ze de meest gierigste mensen ter wereld. 
Zou iedereen 't leuk vinden?
In ieder geval geeft 't uiteindelijk een valse hoop.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Voor mij part mag ze alles doen wat haar hartje begeert. Maar dit terzijde.
> 
> Men mag niet over zaken speculeren wat nog niet gebeurd is, omdat men zich onbewust voordoet als Al-Wetende. Vandaar, wanneer ik ergens naar toe ga de term inschaAllah (als Allah 't wil) erbij zeg. 
> 
> Het voorwoordje 'als' toont gewoon verkeerde informatie. Het betreft geen waarheid, maar een speculatie die negatieve werking heeft.
> Als ik zeg: Als Nederlanders over tien jaar nog steeds op Balkende stemmen dan worden ze de meest gierigste mensen ter wereld. 
> Zou iedereen 't leuk vinden?
> In ieder geval geeft 't uiteindelijk een valse hoop.*


Ik kan begrijpen dat als je gelovig bent, God/Allah je ieder moment kan komen halen. Dus als Allah het wilt haal je de kruidenier, bij wijze van spreke niet eens.
Maar je kan toch wel een veronderstelling doen? Ik moet er ook niet aan denken dat Iran een wereldmacht zou zijn. Dat was het punt waar het om draaide. Je hoeft niet veel fantasie te hebben om te weten dat je niet aan dat regime onderworpen wilt worden, toch? In dat geval doe je je m.i. niet voor als alwetende.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Hmm, nee sorry. Met zulke vragen moet je niet bij me komen. Het woord 'als' geeft impliciet aan dat je stiekem tevreden bent met 't beleid van Amerika. Zoniet, dan behoor je ook geen vergelijking te maken met wat kwaad, kwader en 't kwaadst. Voor mij part allemaal een pot nat.
> 
> Aangezien Iran geen 'macht' of sterk in de economie staan kunnen we beter niet speculeren. Je weet niet wat 't Lot is, en voor een moslim(a) behoor je ook zulke vragen niet te stellen. De Waarneembare is bij Allah en Hij is Al-Wetend.*


Hoezo mag ik mij geen vragen stellen, en waarom mag je wel kritiek uiten ten opzichte van de USA en niet van anderen???? en waarom zou je niet kunnen speculeren indien men weet dat Iran Atoomwapens heeft???? Misschienomdat men dan zou inzien dat we allemaal mensen zijn en als men de kans krijgt hetzelfde zou doen???? kijk alleen maar naar darfout, voorheen Afghanistan ????? Allah heeft mij hersenen gegeven en ik moet kritisch zijn en denken en bespreken en niet alles zomaar aannemen, ik moet mijn kanttekeningen bij zaken zetten en de zaken van verschillende kanten bekijken, de dingen kunnen soms niet zijn wat ze lijken!!!, hoezo mag ik dit ineens niet????

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Het is moeizaam discussieren met mensen die termen als monetair terrorisme gebruiken en ook nog eens terugpakken op het Romeinse Rijk.*


Als je begrijpt waar ik het over had en heb,
mag je je melden om te discussiren. 

Heel Nederland heeft het erover 
hoe ze genaaid zijn door de euro en nog weet men niet wat monetaire stelsels zijn?

Monetair terrorisme=
door beheersing van het monetair stelsel is men in staat om hele landen en zelfs werelddelen te terroriseren en uit te buiten doordat ze overgeleverd zijn aan diegene die het monetaire stelsel in stand houden en dus de spelregels en het spel bepalen.

Een groot voorbeeld hiervan is de zogenaamde Azi-crisis en wat er recent gebeurde in Argentini. 

Heel Nederland wordt geterroriseerd door terreurdreigingen en nog weet men niet wat terreur is?




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *....en ook nog eens terugpakken op het Romeinse Rijk.....*


Het Romeinse Rijk was een RIJK; 
net zoals heden ten dage 
des werelds enige supermacht het grootste en machtigste uit de geschiedenis van het universum is; zoals ik al zei; met meer dan 500 legerbases in meer dan 200 landen over hele wereld.




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Alle onrecht op de wereld wordt veroorzaakt door Amerika en het westen, in het Midden Oosten wonen alleen vredelievende volkeren.
> Want zo is het toch in jou wereld?*


Slechts n mijner citaten waar jij dat uit concludeert? 

Je lult koeienstront!

Jij en jouw vriendin salerno zijn slecht in het beantwoorden van vragen die ertoe doen; 
Deze handicap denken jullie te compenseren met jullie overeenkomstig talent vragen te stellen die er totaal niet toe doen:




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Hoezo mag ik mij geen vragen stellen????*





> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *waarom zou je niet kunnen speculeren indien men weet dat Iran Atoomwapens heeft????*


Als het reeds weet, waarom zou je dan nog speculeren?




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik heb maar 1 vraag voor je: Wat doet de foto van Samir A. in je profiel?*


1.	Het is mijn vrijheid dit te doen;
2.	Strakke actie van Samir; het laatste waar je op zit te wachten is nog een sensatiegeile riooljournalist als je EEN JAAR LANG in cel moet zitten en op alle TV-, radio- en internetkanalen, alle stront van Nederland over je heen gesmeerd hebt gekregen;
3.	Het is een tekenende foto voor hoe in dit zogenaamd democratisch land iemand zelfs na vrijgesproken te zijn door een rechter schuldig te blijven voor de massa en de massamedia;

Samir A.: onschuldig volgens de rechter;
Schuldig volgens racisten en de media;

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Als je begrijpt waar ik het over had en heb,
> mag je je melden om te discussiren. 
> 
> Heel Nederland heeft het erover 
> hoe ze genaaid zijn door de euro en nog weet men niet wat monetaire stelsels zijn?
> 
> Monetair terrorisme=
> door beheersing van het monetair stelsel is men in staat om hele landen en zelfs werelddelen te terroriseren en uit te buiten doordat ze overgeleverd zijn aan diegene die het monetaire stelsel in stand houden en dus de spelregels en het spel bepalen.
> ...


  :motorzaag:  Dan hoop ik voor jouw dat als er een terreurdreiging komt dat er niemand van je familie bij zit, en dat dit dan later door deze figuur blijkt te zijn bekokstoofd, ik hoop dit werkelijk voor je dat het niet gebeurt, in Spanje is al menig Moslim met dit gruwelijke feit geconfronteerd geraakt mijn beste, waardoor men een totaal andere visie heeft gekregen over deze "uitschot" van de aarde!!

salerno

P.S. jou manier van "discussiren" vind ik ook beneden alle peil, en ook niet bepaald getuigen van enig respekt en of visie, het is doorspekt met haat, onorthodoxe visie's en onmenselijkheid en als aller laatste een ongezonde kijk op werkelijke criminaliteit en racisme en discriminatie.
Door mensen zoals jij zullen er absoluut geen vredelievende oplossingen komen en een vredevolle samenleving gecreeerd worden!
Door mensen zoals jij hebben wij hier (vooral) in het westen een gigantisch probleem!
En je ziet het, ik ben zo fatsoenlijk dat ik je zelfs nu niet met a-sociale opmerkingen /krachttermen om je hoofd aan het slingeren ben, ongeacht dat jij dat continue wel doet, je kunt dan wel schermen met je HOOG Nederlandse manier van schrijven, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je daarbij dan ook een hoog IQ en vooral (vele malen belangrijker overigens!!!!) EQ hebt! Wil je namelijk werkelijk slagen in het leven moet je EQ overigens HOGER zijn dan je IQ, of wist je dat niet knappe kop??? En dat laatste EQ, daar heb jij er dus bar weinig van!! IQ, ook niet echt om over naar huis te schrijven je denkt en schrijft zeer eenlijnig en vooral vol met zelfbeklag en zelfmedelijden, zielig hoor, ben ik blij dat ik taal/tik fouten maak maar de rest er vele malen beter voor mij uit ziet!

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *.... in Spanje is al menig Moslim met dit gruwelijke feit geconfronteerd geraakt mijn beste, waardoor men een totaal andere visie heeft gekregen over deze "uitschot" van de aarde!!*


Jij veronderstelt dat Moslims in Spanje hun goedkeuring en begrip over terreur hadden totdat het bij hun in Madrid gebeurde; 

Praat eens met de mensen waar je bang voor bent;

Jij veronderstelt dat Moslims in Spanje Untermenschen zijn die hun goedkeuring en begrip hadden over terreur tot dat het in Madrid gebeurde;

Wat je niet opviel in Spanje is dat Spaanse niet-Moslims en Moslims hand in hand en verenigd waren en naar de regeringsgebouwen liepen om de regering te laten zien dat ze niet bang voor elkaar zijn en dat Aznar moet oprotten; wat de volgende dag ook gebeurd is via een democratische en legitieme manier; dit in tegenstelling tot de ondemocratische en illegale oorlog, invasie en bezetting van Irak.

En dat is de ware les van Madrid; NEE tegen terreur en oorlog!; NEE tegen angst!; NEE tegen racisme en xenofobie!; NEE tegen leugens! 




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * P.S. jou manier van "discussieren" vind ik ook beneden alle peil, en ook niet bepaald getuigen van enig respekt en of visie, het is doorspekt met haat, onorthodoxe visie's en onmenselijkheid en als aller laatste een ongezonde kijk op werkelijke criminaliteit en racisme en discriminatie.
> Door mensen zoals jij zullen er absoluut geen vredelievende oplossingen komen en een vredevolle samenleving gecreeerd worden!*


Je kent mij niet en doe niet alsof je weet wat vrede inhoudt! Vrede is alles behalve wat jij denkt; vrede is de aanwezigheid van gerechtigheid!




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Door mensen zoals jij hebben wij hier (vooral) in het westen een gigantisch probleem!
> *


Je dicht mij teveel eer toe; ik ben niet verantwoordelijk voor jouw psyche; je hebt het recht niet voor anderen of voor mij te praten; je kent mij niet; je weet niet wie ik ben of wat ik ben; je beledigd mensen door ze bestempelen met een lege en nietszeggende term het westen.





> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *En je ziet het, ik ben zo fatsoenlijk dat ik je zelfs nu niet met a-sociale opmerkingen om je hoofd aan het slingeren bent!*


Je doet wat je niet laten en laat wat je niet kunt; het zal me 1 grote spreekwoordelijke worst wezen. Kijk wat minder TV en zet je eigen voelsprieten eens uit; zoals ik al zei; praat eens met de mensen waar je bang voor bent.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Jij veronderstelt dat Moslims in Spanje hun goedkeuring en begrip over terreur hadden totdat het bij hun in Madrid gebeurde; 
> 
> Praat eens met de mensen waar je bang voor bent;
> 
> Jij veronderstelt dat Moslims in Spanje Untermenschen zijn die hun goedkeuring en begrip hadden over terreur tot dat het in Madrid gebeurde;
> 
> Ik veronderstel niets IK weet, heb heel erg veel met spanjaarden te maken, ben er %$#@ zelf 1 van mijn Vader z';n kant, so, Not even go there mister!!! Wat de Spanjaarden betreft mijnheer, een handjevol (net als hier de PvdA en de Groenen ) heb je gezien, maar de massa niet, en geloof mij, dat is niet wat jij hebt gezien HUN mening!!! en Angst??? ohhh, dat hebben ze wel voor die schoffies, heel erge angst!! 
> 
> ...


Mijn beste, ik doe niets anders, nogmaals haal je uit naar mij over mijn dagindeling nu, alsof ik de gehele dag TV zou kijken en mijzelf zou laten beinvloeden door de media, wie beledigt nu wie??? Ik ben voor niemand bang en praat met iedereen, mijn hele kennissenkring bestaat uit MULTIculturele mensen idem mijn eigen familie en gezin, so, what the hell you is talking about??? Zie je wat ik bedoel, die enorme grote spiegel die je steeds voor je neus houdt als je andere mensen aanvalt??? je hebt het over jezelf! 

salerno(jajajaja ik weet het, ligt in Itali!! en niet in Spanje!!! oeiii, hoe zou dat nu toch kunnen???)

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> [B] Ik veronderstel niets IK weet, heb heel erg veel met spanjaarden te maken, ben er %$#@ zelf 1 van mijn Vader z';n kant, so, Not even go there mister!!! Wat de Spanjaarden betreft mijnheer, een handjevol (net als hier de PvdA en de Groenen ) heb je gezien, maar de massa niet, en geloof mij, dat is niet wat jij hebt gezien HUN mening!!! (...)





> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> [B] (...) ik zal je besparen wat de werkelijke mening is van de overgrote meerderheid der Spanjaarden!!


Ga je nu ook voor alle Spanjaarden spreken? 

Of je pappie nu Spaans of Spaans benauwd is; 80 a 90% was tegen de oorlog in Irak en stemde de rechtse regering van Aznar de regering uit; in plaats van dat ze zich gingen wagen aan Kristallnacht of rassenrellen.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> [B] Nietzeggende term het westen???? Helloooooooo, wij leven geloof ik hier in het westen???? en hier in het westen lopen dit soort idioterieen uit de hand door dat soort gajes, hello????


Ten westen van wat? 
Waar ligt het westen als de aarde rond is? 
Het westen bestaat alleen voor mensen die graag verschillen willen gaan aanbrengen in de mensen.
Ik hoor niet bij het westen noch bij het oosten noch bij het zuiden noch bij het noorden!

Mensen die zich laten beinvloeden door gajes en idioterien zijn zelf gajes en idoten!




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> [B]beledig niemand, dat doe jij elke keer weer op een zeer onfatsoenlijke beledigende toon over iedereen die het niet met je eens is! Je haalt iedereen PERSOONLIJK onderuit indien zij er een andere mening op na houden dan dat jijzelf doet. .


Ik vind het alleen al beledigend voor de zichzelf respecterende lezer om jouw teksten te moeten lezen; het lijkt wel of ma Flodder een PC heeft gekregen!

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Hoezo mag ik mij geen vragen stellen, en waarom mag je wel kritiek uiten ten opzichte van de USA en niet van anderen???? en waarom zou je niet kunnen speculeren indien men weet dat Iran Atoomwapens heeft???? Misschienomdat men dan zou inzien dat we allemaal mensen zijn en als men de kans krijgt hetzelfde zou doen???? kijk alleen maar naar darfout, voorheen Afghanistan ????? Allah heeft mij hersenen gegeven en ik moet kritisch zijn en denken en bespreken en niet alles zomaar aannemen, ik moet mijn kanttekeningen bij zaken zetten en de zaken van verschillende kanten bekijken, de dingen kunnen soms niet zijn wat ze lijken!!!, hoezo mag ik dit ineens niet????
> 
> salerno*


Sorry, maar het is geen vraag die je eerst stelde. Ik zie de relevantie niet in als je 't woord 'als' intercaleert om zodoende een vergelijking te maken waarin Amerika als een beter partij wordt gezien/beschouwd. Jouw misplaatse redenering is in zekere mate niet juist en brengt geen heil in deze discussie.

Waarom een probleem schetsen als 't huidige probleem niet opgelost is? Nogmaals ik zie de belang van zulke vragen niet.

Allah, de Verhevene, heeft je verstand gegeven om over bepaalde zaken eerlijk en zekerheid te oordelen. In dit geval was jouw gespeculeerde visies irrelevant en niet tot waarheid berust.

 :knipoog:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Als je begrijpt waar ik het over had en heb,
> mag je je melden om te discussiren. 
> Als je het niet erg vind heb ik jou toestemming daar niet voor nodig. Wat een arrogantie! 
> Heel Nederland heeft het erover 
> hoe ze genaaid zijn door de euro en nog weet men niet wat monetaire stelsels zijn?
> 
> Monetair terrorisme=
> door beheersing van het monetair stelsel is men in staat om hele landen en zelfs werelddelen te terroriseren en uit te buiten doordat ze overgeleverd zijn aan diegene die het monetaire stelsel in stand houden en dus de spelregels en het spel bepalen.
> ...


Ik kan niet oordelen of hij schuldig of onschuldig is. Hij is vrijgesproken maar er schijnen toch nogal wat zaken bij de heer A. aangetroffen te zijn. Het is bekend dat er nog wat gaten in de wet zitten (intussen zaten) m.b.t. het strafbaar stellen van het voornemen een misdrijf te begaan. Dat is o.a. gebeurt n.a.v. de strafzaak tegen jou idool.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Sorry, maar het is geen vraag die je eerst stelde. Ik zie de relevantie niet in als je 't woord 'als' intercaleert om zodoende een vergelijking te maken waarin Amerika als een beter partij wordt gezien/beschouwd. Jouw misplaatse redenering is in zekere mate niet juist en brengt geen heil in deze discussie.
> 
> Waarom een probleem schetsen als 't huidige probleem niet opgelost is? Nogmaals ik zie de belang van zulke vragen niet.
> 
> Allah, de Verhevene, heeft je verstand gegeven om over bepaalde zaken eerlijk en zekerheid te oordelen. In dit geval was jouw gespeculeerde visies irrelevant en niet tot waarheid berust.
> 
> *


Ik begrijp je redenering wel, maar mijn bedoeling is absoluut niet om Amerika als een "betere" af te schilderen, mijn enige bedoeling is om mensen in te laten zien ( ik bedoel mensen die vol zitten van haat tegen bv Amerika/Israel of mensen die "ons" Moslims niet zo mogen!!)dat "indien" je jezelf de vraag zou stellen ALS die en die ook zo'n macht zouden hebben, wat dan??? en dat is dan ook weer niet om te speculeren, het is zuiver en alleen om de realiteit van de mens in het algemeen en vooral de mens met Macht in het algemeen aan de kaak te stellen en te laten inzien ( als uitgangspunt van een dergelijk probleem ) dat Wij als mens in principe niet verschillen en dat wij allemaal er iets aan moeten doen, NIet en ik herhaal nogmaals Niet om wie dan ook boven een ander te plaatsen, juist in tegendeel ik verfoei elke vorm van geweld door wie dan ook, in mijn optiek is er never nooit een goede reden te vinden om geweld te gebruiken, om de dood eenvoudige reden dat het altijd de onschuldigen zijn die er onder moeten lijden, zouden deze "hooggeplaatsten"nu zichzelf wat aan doen, dan vind ik dat hun probleem, maar helaas zijn de zaken anders!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Ga je nu ook voor alle Spanjaarden spreken? Hahaha, Spiegeltje spiegeltje aan de wand wie is degene die continue spreekt voor alle anderen, zoals 80 % van de Spanjaarden was tegen de oorlog??? heb jij al die 80 % zelf gevraagd of dat zo was misschien???? 
> 
> Of je pappie nu Spaans of Spaans benauwd is; 80 a 90% was tegen de oorlog in Irak en stemde de rechtse regering van Aznar de regering uit; in plaats van dat ze zich gingen wagen aan Kristallnacht of rassenrellen.
> Angst mijn beste, is de slechtste raadgever, en dat blijkt nu ook op het moment, De Spanjaarden zitten totover hun oren in de problemen met de vele (veelal) Marokkaanse Illegalen die veel Spanjaarden vooral in de grote steden de neus uit komen, en wat doen ze????? jawel men gaat ze legaliseren??? tot grote vreugde van de Spanjaarden, denk je????? Dacht het niet!!! De Spanjaarden hadden gekozen voor de Linkse partij uit angst, omdat die tegen de oorlog was en op die manier hoopten het tij te kunnen keren om nog meer aanslagen te voorkomen (is ze ook gelukt, met andere woorden men is gezwicht voor terreur, iets wat men eigenlijk, feitelijk nooit zou moeten doen) 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten westen van wat? 
> ...


 Kijk, dit bedoel ik dus!!! Doe ik dit met jou of een ander???? jij bent te walgelijk voor worden, Jij bent een ruziezoeker, niet meer en niet minder, jij wil geen discussie, jij wilt gelijk hebben en vooral krijgen zoniet ga je schelden beledigen en ordinair worden!! ergo???? wie is hier een soort van Ma Flodder, wederom de bekende spiegel maatje!!

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Kijk, dit bedoel ik dus!!! Doe ik dit met jou of een ander???? jij bent te walgelijk voor worden, Jij bent een ruziezoeker, niet meer en niet minder, jij wil geen discussie, jij wilt gelijk hebben en vooral krijgen zoniet ga je schelden beledigen en ordinair worden!! ergo???? wie is hier een soort van Ma Flodder, wederom de bekende spiegel maatje!!
> 
> salerno*


Zonder mij verder inhoudelijk te mengen vind ik de stijl van discussieren nogal aanmatigend en bij vlagen beledigend. Waar is dat nu voor nodig? 
Het zal de veiligheid van intenet wel zijn. Ik discussieer veel maar wordt nooit aangevallen of beledigd, behalve op weblogs.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Zonder mij verder inhoudelijk te mengen vind ik de stijl van discussieren nogal aanmatigend en bij vlagen beledigend. Waar is dat nu voor nodig? 
> Het zal de veiligheid van intenet wel zijn. Ik discussieer veel maar wordt nooit aangevallen of beledigd, behalve op weblogs.*



???????????????????? doel je op mij???

Salerno

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ik begrijp je redenering wel, maar mijn bedoeling is absoluut niet om Amerika als een "betere" af te schilderen, mijn enige bedoeling is om mensen in te laten zien ( ik bedoel mensen die vol zitten van haat tegen bv Amerika/Israel of mensen die "ons" Moslims niet zo mogen!!)dat "indien" je jezelf de vraag zou stellen ALS die en die ook zo'n macht zouden hebben, wat dan??? en dat is dan ook weer niet om te speculeren, het is zuiver en alleen om de realiteit van de mens in het algemeen en vooral de mens met Macht in het algemeen aan de kaak te stellen en te laten inzien ( als uitgangspunt van een dergelijk probleem ) dat Wij als mens in principe niet verschillen en dat wij allemaal er iets aan moeten doen, NIet en ik herhaal nogmaals Niet om wie dan ook boven een ander te plaatsen, juist in tegendeel ik verfoei elke vorm van geweld door wie dan ook, in mijn optiek is er never nooit een goede reden te vinden om geweld te gebruiken, om de dood eenvoudige reden dat het altijd de onschuldigen zijn die er onder moeten lijden, zouden deze "hooggeplaatsten"nu zichzelf wat aan doen, dan vind ik dat hun probleem, maar helaas zijn de zaken anders!
> 
> salerno*


Kijk, beste zuster, door de term 'als' als voorwoordje te gebruiken ben je met iets bezig waar je a) geen weet over hebt b) je schets een ander oppositie in - bewust of onbewust - en tot slot c) je zit aan een verdedigende kant.

Nogmaals, de vraag als geheel is helder maar brengt geen einde tot deze discussie. Het leidt namelijk niet tot verheldering en je schuift je ter plekke naar een ander kant en stopt de kern v/deze discussie in een doofpot.

Dat haat jegens Amerika of Israel kun je beter bestrijden met de wedervragen ipv speculerende vragen die een toekomende tijd drukken.

Ik zie Iran niet als een haatdragende land noch een land met kernwapens. Ik zie juist Iran als een land die zich indekt met arsenaal (geen kernwapens) om tegen Amerika te beschermen. Iran kent zijn eigen normen en waarden en dat is te respecteren waard. Zo zal Iran de westerse normen of waarden niet respecteren en ons of hun dom bestempelen. Maar wij, ware moslims, moeten juist zoiets tegenstrijden en vooroordelen vermijden. Als men iets verkeerds zegt dan bestaan er resp. drie opties: negeren of iets goeds terugzeggen of de waarheid presenteren. 
Maar Iran als superslechte staat betitelen, want dan gaat 't weer nergens over.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *???????????????????? doel je op mij???
> 
> Salerno*


Nee ik reageerde eigenlijk op je discussiegenoot. Daar vind ik bijna de agressie vanaf stralen. Zo laatdunkend en arrogant.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Kijk, beste zuster, door de term 'als' als voorwoordje te gebruiken ben je met iets bezig waar je a) geen weet over hebt b) je schets een ander oppositie in - bewust of onbewust - en tot slot c) je zit aan een verdedigende kant.
> 
> Nogmaals, de vraag als geheel is helder maar brengt geen einde tot deze discussie. Het leidt namelijk niet tot verheldering en je schuift je ter plekke naar een ander kant en stopt de kern v/deze discussie in een doofpot.
> 
> Dat haat jegens Amerika of Israel kun je beter bestrijden met de wedervragen ipv speculerende vragen die een toekomende tijd drukken.
> 
> Ik zie Iran niet als een haatdragende land noch een land met kernwapens. Ik zie juist Iran als een land die zich indekt met arsenaal (geen kernwapens) om tegen Amerika te beschermen. Iran kent zijn eigen normen en waarden en dat is te respecteren waard. Zo zal Iran de westerse normen of waarden niet respecteren en ons of hun dom bestempelen. Maar wij, ware moslims, moeten juist zoiets tegenstrijden en vooroordelen vermijden. Als men iets verkeerds zegt dan bestaan er resp. drie opties: negeren of iets goeds terugzeggen of de waarheid presenteren. 
> Maar Iran als superslechte staat betitelen, want dan gaat 't weer nergens over.*


Mijn bedoeling is niet om Iran als een super slechte staat neer te zetten, ik denk dat ik misschien niet geheel duidelijk kan maken wat mijn werkelijke bedoeling is met deze benadering vanuit mijn visie, maar het is niet verkeerd, vernederend of "weegschaal mentaliteit" bedoelt, indien dit zo overkomt dan hierbij mijn excuses!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Nee ik reageerde eigenlijk op je discussiegenoot. Daar vind ik bijna de agressie vanaf stralen. Zo laatdunkend en arrogant.*


Nou het was moeilijk om niet ook zo te gaan redeneren, maar ik wens mij niet te verlagen naar datzelfde niveau!  :ego:  

salerno  :blij:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Nou het was moeilijk om niet ook zo te gaan redeneren, maar ik wens mij niet te verlagen naar datzelfde niveau!  
> 
> salerno *


Ik vond het al een nutteloze discussie. Iedere keer worden hier hele groepen over 1 kam geschoren. Arabieren, Marokkanen, Joden, Ongelovigen, etc.
Helaas is dit 1 van de aspecten van het gemiddelde geloof waar ik het slechtste tegen kan. Mijn beste vriend is Moslim en doet daar ook serieus zijn best voor. Onze denkbeelden lopen wel uiteen maar bijten elkaar niet. Wij gaan met elkaar om op basis van onze raakvlakken. Die zijn er heus genoeg. Je hoeft ze niet eens te zoeken, alleen logisch denken. Ze zijn echt ontelbaar.
Wat mij echter wel blijft steken is dat geloven kennelijk bang zijn voor vermenging. Christen met Christen en Moslim met Moslim. Deze gap is moelijk te slechten en in mijn ogen een slechte zaak voor een maatschappij waar iedereen bij wet gelijk is aan elkaar ongeacht afkomst, huidskleur, sexe en/of geloof. 
Dat betekend, in mijn ogen ook repectvol met elkaar om gaan en niet denigrerend gaan doen als een ander het niet met je eens is.  :Wink:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik vond het al een nutteloze discussie. Iedere keer worden hier hele groepen over 1 kam geschoren. Arabieren, Marokkanen, Joden, Ongelovigen, etc.
> Helaas is dit 1 van de aspecten van het gemiddelde geloof waar ik het slechtste tegen kan. Mijn beste vriend is Moslim en doet daar ook serieus zijn best voor. Onze denkbeelden lopen wel uiteen maar bijten elkaar niet. Wij gaan met elkaar om op basis van onze raakvlakken. Die zijn er heus genoeg. Je hoeft ze niet eens te zoeken, alleen logisch denken. Ze zijn echt ontelbaar.
> Wat mij echter wel blijft steken is dat geloven kennelijk bang zijn voor vermenging. Christen met Christen en Moslim met Moslim. Deze gap is moelijk te slechten en in mijn ogen een slechte zaak voor een maatschappij waar iedereen bij wet gelijk is aan elkaar ongeacht afkomst, huidskleur, sexe en/of geloof. 
> Dat betekend, in mijn ogen ook repectvol met elkaar om gaan en niet denigrerend gaan doen als een ander het niet met je eens is. *


Ach, ik ben uit zo'n "gemengd" nest, en mijn ouders zijn binnenkort 60 jaar ontzettend gelukkig getrouwd, zijn nog steeds niet uitgepraat met elkaar en laten elkaar in hun waarde, mijn Vader heeft zelfs mijn moeder gemancipeerd, en dat voor die tijd???? Ik weet dat het kan met elkaar omgaan en liefdevol ook, maar dan moet je wel alle aspecten van de mens kunnen en willen doorgronden en de open haken en ogen en eventuele opties durven aankaarten, dan pas kun je de andere mens met een open mind en met liefde aanspreken, niet als je blijft hangen in hun zijn fout en wij zijn goed, of hun doen dit dus is het gerechtvaardigd dat ik dit ook doe, maar goed dat is mijn visie in het geheel, ik haat daarom niemand en hou van alle mensen, maar criminelen en kwaadaardige mensen daar laat ik mij niet mee in, en wil ik ook niets mee te maken hebben Ondanks dat ik weet dat ook zij hun les moeten leren hier op aarde! Maar dat laat ik aan Allah over, die heeft het laatste oordeel en niet ik!  :Smilie:  

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik kan niet oordelen of hij schuldig of onschuldig is*


Als je de rechten en wetten van dit democratisch land accepteert, 
zul je moeten accepteren dat hij NIET SCHULDIG verklaard is aan de aanklachten van terrorisme tegen hem; 
dus zul je moeten stoppen met hem te criminaliseren tegen beter weten in:




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Hij is vrijgesproken maar er schijnen toch nogal wat zaken bij de heer A. aangetroffen te zijn. *


Niet bij hem zijn er zaken aangetroffen 
Hij is niet op heterdaad betrapt; 
er zijn geen zaken bij hem 'aangetroffen' maar in een schuur ZONDER SLOT van een woning die hij bewoonde met nog 6 anderen. 




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Het is bekend dat er nog wat gaten in de wet zitten (intussen zaten) m.b.t. het strafbaar stellen van het voornemen een misdrijf te begaan.*


Voor de nazis onder ons kan de wet natuurlijk niet ver genoeg gaan.

Als het voornemen om een misdrijf te plegen strafbaar gesteld gaat worden kunnen we om heel Nederland een gevangenismuur gaan plaatsen.

Wat betreft de zaak rond Samir A.; gewoon een ordinaire publiciteitsstunt die past bij de politiek van terreur(dreigingen) en angst; niets meer; niets minder. Dit allemaal ten koste van een jongen die niet in staat is om zichzelf te verdedigen. 

Helemaal niets fancy about it!




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Dat is o.a. gebeurt n.a.v. de strafzaak tegen jou idool.*


Ridiculiseer het nog maar eventjes extra. Samir is onschuldig; of het je nu zint of niet. 

Het feit dat ie die fotograaf op een welverdiende klap op zijn bek heeft verkocht moeten ze maar aftrekken van alle smaad en dat jaar dat hij onschuldig heeft gezeten tegen beter weten van politie, justitie en politiek.





> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> * Als je het niet erg vind heb ik jou toestemming daar niet voor nodig. Wat een arrogantie! *


Om met mij te discussiren heb je wel degelijk mijn toestemming nodig; 
wou je me soms dwingen? 
Wat een arrogantie!




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> * Ieder land heeft een monetair stelsel. De sterksten het sterkste. What else is new? *


Als je had begrepen wat ik schreef, had ik je dit niet hoeven schrijven:

Ik had het over het MONDIALE MONETAIR STELSEL 
dat ook gehanteerd wordt door de WORLDBANK en IMF 
dat gebaseerd is op de AMERIKAANSE DOLLAR 
Dus is het MONDIALE MONETAIR STELSEL een
AMERIKAANS MONETAIR STELSEL.




> * Geterroriseerd door terreurdreigingen? Wat, waar, hoe? Stel je niet aan man! *


Nieuwe terreuralarmering in werking
Uitgegeven: 10 juni 2005 20:14 
Laatst gewijzigd: 10 juni 2005 20:54 
DEN HAAG - Het nieuwe systeem om vitale sectoren te waarschuwen bij een terroristische dreiging gaat volgende week donderdag in. De Nederlandse Spoorwegen, de luchthaven Schiphol, de Rotterdamse haven en waterleidingbedrijven krijgen er het eerste mee te maken. 

Dat heeft het kabinet vrijdag aangekondigd. Aanvankelijk was het de bedoeling om bij het zogeheten alerteringssysteem kleurencodes te gebruiken, maar daar is de overheid van afgestapt. Nu zijn er naast een basisniveau drie alerteringsniveaus (lichte, matige en hoge dreiging) die gekoppeld zijn aan specifieke maatregelen die de sectoren moeten nemen. 
Dreiging 
De minister van Justitie neemt het besluit om een bepaalde mate van dreiging af te kondigen. Hij doet dat in overleg met zijn collega van Binnenlandse Zaken, tenzij daar geen tijd meer voor is. 
Een woordvoerder van Justitie wees erop dat het systeem niet voor het publiek is bedoeld, maar uitsluitend voor de relevante overheidsinstellingen, bedrijven en andere sectoren. 
Geen behoefte 
Volgens het kabinet is uit onderzoek van de Rijksvoorlichtingsdienst gebleken dat burgers geen behoefte hebben aan algemene dreigingsinformatie, maar dat ze liever in een concrete situatie horen wat er speelt, welke maatregelen zijn genomen en wat ze eventueel zelf kunnen doen. De overheid zal mensen daarom wel informeren als het systeem wordt gebruikt. Ook kunnen ze bijvoorbeeld bij Postbus 51 terecht met vragen. 
Een kleur zegt mensen niet zoveel, lichtte de zegsman het besluit toe om niet meer met kleuren te werken. Ook uit ervaringen in de Verenigde Staten bleek het kleurensysteem volgens hem niet altijd succesvol. Bovendien zouden kleurencodes verwarring kunnen veroorzaken. Het kan wel zijn dat bepaalde bedrijven intern met kleurencodes werken. 
Minister Remkes van Binnenlandse Zaken zal het alerteringssysteem donderdag verder toelichten. Ook wordt dan het dreigingsniveau per sector bekendgemaakt. Het is de bedoeling dat het systeem de komende tijd ook voor andere sectoren gaat gelden.  




> * Ieder land zal haar belangen verdedigen, het machtigste kan dat het best. Dat is de hele geschiedenis al zo geweest en zal zo blijven ook! *





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *De vraag, die er werkelijk toedoet, is: 
> 
> Welk land komt ermee weg als het belangen behartigd die haaks staan op die van de VS?.
> *





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Lijstje van oorlogen door de VS gevoerd na WO2:
> 
> 1945-46: China;
> 1950-53: China; 
> 1950-53: Korea; 
> 1954: Guatemala; 
> 1967-69: Guatemala; 
> 1958: Indonesi; 
> ...

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Als je de rechten en wetten van dit democratisch land accepteert, 
> zul je moeten accepteren dat hij NIET SCHULDIG verklaard is aan de aanklachten van terrorisme tegen hem; 
> dus zul je moeten stoppen met hem te criminaliseren tegen beter weten in:
> 
> Nee hoor het is een koorknaapje. Die mollen altijd fotografen die alleen een foto willen maken.  
> 
> Niet bij hem zijn er zaken aangetroffen 
> Hij is niet op heterdaad betrapt; 
> ...


So what? We laten al dik 50 jaar iedere eerste maandan vd maand sirenes loeien die we nooit nodig hebben. Het opzetten van dat systeem zegt me niets en doet me niets. Ik geloof gewoon niet in een grote aanslag in Nederland. Hier lopen alleen de klagers, zielepoten en ontspoorden rond die niet de militaire deskundigheid hebben gecoordineerde aanslagen te plegen. Een dikke dichter van zijn fiets afschieten van 2 meter afstand is geen kunst.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Als je de rechten en wetten van dit democratisch land accepteert, 
> zul je moeten accepteren dat hij NIET SCHULDIG verklaard is aan de aanklachten van terrorisme tegen hem; 
> dus zul je moeten stoppen met hem te criminaliseren tegen beter weten in:, hAHAHAHAHAHA,  
> 
> 
> Niet bij hem zijn er zaken aangetroffen 
> Hij is niet op heterdaad betrapt; 
> er zijn geen zaken bij hem 'aangetroffen' maar in een schuur ZONDER SLOT van een woning die hij bewoonde met nog 6 anderen. ( HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH)
> ...


Als jij vindt dat "wij" de meeste Nederlandse bewoners in dit land, de uitspraak moeten respecteren betreffende Samir.A omdat wij zo de wetten van dit land respecteren!!!!! Dan zou ik minstens van jou verwachten dat je hetgeen SamirA heeft gedaan t.o.v. de journalist (het neerslaan van die man, wat OOK niet is toegestaan volgens deze zelfde justitie en wetten!!) zou veroordelen en NIET GOED zou praten, anders moeten wij OOK (helaas) concluderen dat jij ons democratisch stelstel niet respecteert en er een vorm van nazipraktijken in jouw schuilen daar jij dus vreselijk met 2 maten aan het meten bent!!! (Zie je zelfs zonder te schelden en je voor rotte vis uitmakend, het kan hoor gewoon normaal fatsoenlijk discussiren)

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Als je de rechten en wetten van dit democratisch land accepteert, 
> zul je moeten accepteren dat hij NIET SCHULDIG verklaard is aan de aanklachten van terrorisme tegen hem; 
> dus zul je moeten stoppen met hem te criminaliseren tegen beter weten in:*





> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Dan zou ik minstens van jou verwachten dat je hetgeen SamirA heeft gedaan t.o.v. de journalist (het neerslaan van die man, wat OOK niet is toegestaan volgens deze zelfde justitie en wetten!!) zou veroordelen en NIET GOED zou praten,*





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Het feit dat ie die fotograaf op een welverdiende klap op zijn bek heeft verkocht moeten ze maar aftrekken van alle smaad en dat jaar dat hij onschuldig heeft gezeten tegen beter weten van politie, justitie en politiek.*





> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *....anders moeten wij OOK (helaas) concluderen dat jij ons democratisch stelstel niet respecteert en er een vorm van nazipraktijken in jouw schuilen daar jij dus vreselijk met 2 maten aan het meten bent?*


Iemands foto maken en plaatsen of ie nu schuldig is of onschuldig, verdacht of niet verdacht mag ook niet zonder toestemming van de betreffende persoon. Waarom denk je dat je geen foto's mag maken in een rechtszaal?

Waarom hang je mij of die journalisten daar niet voor op?

O, wat snel is zielig zijn en zielig doen normaal geworden in dit land! 

Eerst vinden de massamedia en veel Hollanders en zelfs hun regeringsministers het goed, tof en OK als een vrouwtje de ingewanden van een jongen van de onderbuik naar de gemeentelijke straattegels verplaatst....

Over onderbuikgevoelens gesproken!!!

...En dan vinden ze het raar als een jongen een jaar lang onschuldig en nutteloos vastzit en een fotograaf een klap op zijn bek verkoopt omdat ie zo graag fotos van hem wil verspreiden via ieder mogelijk kanaal; wat een schending is van de rechten van Samir!

Zie de zaken eens in context en in de juiste proporties: 

de doodstraf voor een onveroordeelde tasjesdief is misdadig en barbaars en een schending van de mensenrechten;

een klap op je muil voor het onschuldig zitten voor een jaar en voor het leven veroordeeld worden tot terrorist is een slechte ruil!

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *So what? We laten al dik 50 jaar iedere eerste maandan vd maand sirenes loeien die we nooit nodig hebben. *


We hebben het niet over een test, proef of een oefening van zoiets als een eerste vereiste voor ieder land; een waarschuwingssysteem voor een oorlog of een ramp.

Een brand- of rookmelder is wat anders dan geintimideerd worden door een asociale buurman?

This is serious business.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Iemands foto maken en plaatsen of ie nu schuldig is of onschuldig, verdacht of niet verdacht mag ook niet zonder toestemming van de betreffende persoon. Waarom denk je dat je geen foto's mag maken in een rechtszaal?  Vrijheid van de pers misschien???? OOK iets Democratisch hier in dit land en wettelijk vastgesteld!!! 
> 
> Waarom hang je mij of die journalisten daar niet voor op?Misschien omdat ik een mensenlievend persoon ben en geen crimineel die andere criminelen goed praat???!!! 
> 
> O, wat snel is zielig zijn en zielig doen normaal geworden in dit land! HAHAHAHA, DAAR HEB JE DUS TPOTAAL EN HELEMAAL GELIJK IN, DAT IS DUS WAARTEGEN IK AL JAREN STRIJD, DE ZIELIGHEIDSSYNDROOM EN DE SCHULD AFSCHUIVEN NAAR ANDEREN!!! SPIEGELEN HEET DAT???!!! hAHAHA 
> 
> Eerst vinden de massamedia en veel Hollanders en zelfs hun regeringsministers het goed, tof en OK als een vrouwtje de ingewanden van een jongen van de onderbuik naar de gemeentelijke straattegels verplaatst....Als die jongen z'n a-sociale fikkie's bij zich had gehouden en met z'n tengels van andermans spullen was afgebleven (ook iets in dit democratisch land, wetgeving en JUSTITIE!!!!!) had hij nu nog vrolijk rond gelopen en had deze vrouw ook gewoon weer vrolijk verder boodschappen kunnen doen!!! NIET derollen omdraain en de crimineel wederom de handen boven het hoofd houden!! 
> 
> ...


Jij doet continue aan 1 richtingsverkeer, alles maar dan ook alles is oke voor de rotte boefjes, maar de rest is slecht, en daar alleen maar voor gelden de geldende wetten en regels, niet???? Zover zelfs dat je een crimineel verdedigd en een niet criminele vrouw veroordeelt en beiden zijn door de procedure heengegaan van onze strafrecht, maar wij moeten allemaal luisteren naar jouw mening dat die crimineel z'n uitspraak gerespecteert moet worden daar anders wij de democratie en dit land zijn rechtsgang niet accepteren en/of respecteren, maar van die vrouw, daar ga jijmcompleet van uit je dak, daar speel jij dus OOK voor eigen rechter en dan is er niets te bekennen van het geen jij beweert dat de burger (wij, dus en niet jij!!) wel of niet placht te moeten doen??!! Jij bent een echte grapjas!

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Jij doet continue aan 1 richtingsverkeer, alles maar dan ook alles is oke voor de rotte boefjes, maar de rest is slecht, en daar alleen maar voor gelden de geldende wetten en regels, niet???? 
> *





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Zie de zaken eens in context en in de juiste proporties: 
> 
> de doodstraf voor een onveroordeelde tasjesdief is misdadig en barbaars en een schending van de mensenrechten;
> 
> een klap op je muil voor het onschuldig zitten voor een jaar en voor het leven veroordeeld worden tot terrorist is een slechte ruil!*


Portretrecht
Als je mensen fotografeert, dan heb jij als fotograaf daarop auteursrecht. Maar: met die foto's mag je niet zomaar alles doen wat je wilt! De personen op jouw foto's hebben ook rechten.

Er zijn 2 mogelijkheden:
1. je maakt de foto's van mensen in (hun) opdracht
2. je maakt ze zomaar.

ad 1: de mensen hebben 'portretrecht'. Dat betekent dat je niet zonder hun toestemming de foto's mag openbaarmaken. Je mag ze dus bijvoorbeeld niet afdrukken in de schoolkrant of ze op Internet zetten.

ad 2: ook nu is publiceren riskant! De mensen kunnen 'een redelijk belang' hebben om zich tegen publicatie te verzetten. Privacy of goede smaak bijvoorbeeld. Een T-shirt verkopen van een door jou gefotografeerde popster, mag dan ook niet zonder zijn of haar toestemming.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_


Zie zelf de dingen eens in een context, zou handig zijn, niemand heeft hier de doodstraf gekregen, het was een samenloop van omstandigheden, en het blijft zoals het is!!!! Indien dat ventje z'n pootjes had thuisgehouden en niet had gestolen, was er niets gebeurd, punt period! draai de boel niet om, die vrouw heeft levenslang die SURINAAMSE vrouw heeft levenslang, zij moet de rest van haar leven met het feit dat door deze situatie waar zij niet om gevraagd heeft iemand het leven heeft gelaten, ik vind het rot voor haar en voor de familie van deze jongen dat het zo heeft moeten lopen, maar het is en blijft vooralsnog op de allereerste plaats de fout van die jongen zelf!

En SamirA is niet onschuldig gebleken, het is niet onomstotelijk bewezen dat hij van PLAN was om DAADWERKELIJK een aanslag te pelgen, lijkt mij een levensgroot verschil!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_


Zie zelf de dingen eens in een context, zou handig zijn, niemand heeft hier de doodstraf gekregen, het was een samenloop van omstandigheden, en het blijft zoals het is!!!! Indien dat ventje z'n pootjes had thuisgehouden en niet had gestolen, was er niets gebeurd, punt period! draai de boel niet om, die vrouw heeft levenslang die SURINAAMSE vrouw heeft levenslang, zij moet de rest van haar leven met het feit dat door deze situatie waar zij niet om gevraagd heeft iemand het leven heeft gelaten, ik vind het rot voor haar en voor de familie van deze jongen dat het zo heeft moeten lopen, maar het is en blijft vooralsnog op de allereerste plaats de fout van die jongen zelf!

En SamirA is niet onschuldig gebleken, het is niet onomstotelijk bewezen dat hij van PLAN was om DAADWERKELIJK een aanslag te pelgen, lijkt mij een levensgroot verschil!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_


Zie zelf de dingen eens in een context, zou handig zijn, niemand heeft hier de doodstraf gekregen, het was een samenloop van omstandigheden, en het blijft zoals het is!!!! Indien dat ventje z'n pootjes had thuisgehouden en niet had gestolen, was er niets gebeurd, punt period! draai de boel niet om, die vrouw heeft levenslang die SURINAAMSE vrouw heeft levenslang, zij moet de rest van haar leven met het feit leven dat door deze situatie waar zij niet om gevraagd heeft iemand het leven heeft gelaten, ik vind het rot voor haar en voor de familie van deze jongen dat het zo heeft moeten lopen, maar het is en blijft vooralsnog op de allereerste plaats de fout van die jongen zelf!

En SamirA is niet onschuldig gebleken, het is niet onomstotelijk bewezen dat hij van PLAN was om DAADWERKELIJK een aanslag te plegen, lijkt mij een levensgroot verschil, zelfs hijzelf en zijn advocaat hadden deze vrijlating absoluut niet verwacht, hello????? zegt dat niet genoeg??????!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Zie zelf de dingen eens in een context, zou handig zijn, niemand heeft hier de doodstraf gekregen, het was een samenloop van omstandigheden, en het blijft zoals het is!!!! Indien dat ventje z'n pootjes had thuisgehouden en niet had gestolen, was er niets gebeurd, punt period! draai de boel niet om, die vrouw heeft levenslang die SURINAAMSE vrouw heeft levenslang, zij moet de rest van haar leven met het feit dat door deze situatie waar zij niet om gevraagd heeft iemand het leven heeft gelaten, ik vind het rot voor haar en voor de familie van deze jongen dat het zo heeft moeten lopen, maar het is en blijft vooralsnog op de allereerste plaats de fout van die jongen zelf!
> 
> En SamirA is niet onschuldig gebleken, het is niet onomstotelijk bewezen dat hij van PLAN was om DAADWERKELIJK een aanslag te pelgen, lijkt mij een levensgroot verschil!
> 
> salerno*


Mensen praten serieus maar ze weten van geen ene kankermoer wats gebeurt.
Maar d'r gebeurt veel serieus.
Komen die vocalen nog of moet ik beginnen

refrein:

Je bent een sjembek dat zeurt
Maar je weet niet watskeburt, watskeburt, watskeburt
Je bent een MC dat dropt
Maar je komt niet tot de grond, tot de grond, tot de grond
Je bent een MC met crown
Maar je weet niet wat is niau, wat is niau, wat is niau
Je bent een sjembek zonder klauw
En je bent niet bout it bout, bout it bout, bout it bout

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Zie zelf de dingen eens in een context, zou handig zijn, niemand heeft hier de doodstraf gekregen, het was een samenloop van omstandigheden, en het blijft zoals het is!!!! Indien dat ventje z'n pootjes had thuisgehouden en niet had gestolen, was er niets gebeurd, punt period! draai de boel niet om, die vrouw heeft levenslang die SURINAAMSE vrouw heeft levenslang, zij moet de rest van haar leven met het feit dat door deze situatie waar zij niet om gevraagd heeft iemand het leven heeft gelaten, ik vind het rot voor haar en voor de familie van deze jongen dat het zo heeft moeten lopen, maar het is en blijft vooralsnog op de allereerste plaats de fout van die jongen zelf!
> 
> En SamirA is niet onschuldig gebleken, het is niet onomstotelijk bewezen dat hij van PLAN was om DAADWERKELIJK een aanslag te pelgen, lijkt mij een levensgroot verschil!
> 
> salerno*


Wat een enorme onzin om te praten over doodstraf. Ik onderschrijf jou uitleg over het incident volledig.
Ik heb vandaag in de krant gelezen dat autochtone jeugd op zgn. zwarte scholen door allochtone jeugd anti-westers wordt gemaakt. Mijn dochter zit op een VMBO-school. De haren rijzen je te berge als je ziet wat daar rondloopt en hoe je aangekeken wordt. Gruwelijk gewoon. En niet door een enkeling. Het wordt er niet gezelliger op. Haantjesgedrag door stoerdoenerij en agressie uitstralen. Als je tegenwoordig krijg je als kritiek van je vriendjes te horen: Doe niet zo blij. Je moet nors kijken en geen emotie tonen (behalve agressie dan) anders ben je niet cool. Er heerst daar een volkomen verotte sfeer!

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Mensen praten serieus maar ze weten van geen ene kankermoer wats gebeurt.
> Maar d'r gebeurt veel serieus.
> Komen die vocalen nog of moet ik beginnen
> 
> refrein:
> 
> Je bent een sjembek dat zeurt
> Maar je weet niet watskeburt, watskeburt, watskeburt
> ...


Nou, jij bent duidelijk niet je carrire misgelopen, wat een slechte zinsnede's zeg!!!
Tip, probeer deze a-sociale kul te verkondigen in marokko???? wedden dat je dan enorm zal dimmen!!!?

doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ventje!!

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Nou, jij bent duidelijk niet je carrire misgelopen, wat een slechte zinsnede's zeg!!!*


De eer is aan De Jeugd Van Tegenwoordig.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Tip, probeer deze a-sociale kul te verkondigen in marokko???? wedden dat je dan enorm zal dimmen!!!?*


Begin er maar aan te wennen dat ik meer Nederlands ben dan prins Wilhelm Alexander.  :nl:   :wohaa:  

Ik kan je verder vertellen dat Marokko niemand deporteert voor haar of zijn mening of overtuiging.  :student:  




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ventje!!*


doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ouwe hoer!!  :boer:  




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *salerno*


Coolassprov MC 

Crimineel getalenteerde Nederlander van onberispelijk Marokkaanse origine

----------


## Liber

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Nou, jij bent duidelijk niet je carrire misgelopen, wat een slechte zinsnede's zeg!!!
> Tip, probeer deze a-sociale kul te verkondigen in marokko???? wedden dat je dan enorm zal dimmen!!!?
> 
> doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ventje!!
> 
> salerno*


de jonkjes die het bedacht hebben worden er anders op dit moment wel rijk mee.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ouwe hoer!!  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van onberispelijk Marokkaanse....... Geen wonder dat die hier zo'n slechte naam krijgen, zeker als ze ook nog zo'n avatar gebruiken.

Groetjes m'n beste puber.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Liber_ 
> *de jonkjes die het bedacht hebben worden er anders op dit moment wel rijk mee.*


Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het niet smakeloos is toch??? Bepaalde Prostituees worden er ook rijk van, maar wil dat dan zeggen dat het goed is??? 

Bepaalde criminelen worden/zijn er ook stinkend rijk van geworden, wil dat dan zeggen dat ze een waanzinnige goede carrire hebben en dat het smaakvol is wat ze doen???

Overigens doelde ik op de schrijver die zich bezig houdt met dit soort negatieve mensen en dat volkomen normaal schijnt te vinden, kijk ook naar de avatar van deze persoon, samen in combinatie met de tekst die hij schreef vervolgens wederom de opmerking die hij naar mij persoonlijk maakt alszijnde "ouwe hoer" en je weet wat voor een soort medemens je voor je hebt! En daar doelde ik op! Een totaal respectloos persoon die WEL respect eist van de andere mens, paradoxaal nietwaar?

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Van onberispelijk Marokkaanse....... Geen wonder dat die hier zo'n slechte naam krijgen, zeker als ze ook nog zo'n avatar gebruiken.
> 
> Groetjes m'n beste puber.*


Een goed mens met een slechte naam is nog altijd veel beter 
dan een slecht mens met een goede naam.

Iets zegt me dat dat bij jou niet veel uitmaakt.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het niet smakeloos is toch??? Bepaalde Prostituees worden er ook rijk van, maar wil dat dan zeggen dat het goed is??? 
> 
> Bepaalde criminelen worden/zijn er ook stinkend rijk van geworden, wil dat dan zeggen dat ze een waanzinnige goede carrire hebben en dat het smaakvol is wat ze doen???
> *


Echt een teken dat je oud bent geworden en dat je hierdoor de grip met de wereld daarbuiten helemaal bent verloren;

Vergelijk een groep creatieve en originele artiesten maar met hoeren en criminelen;

Je bent een sjembek dat zeurt maar je weet niet waskeburt!




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Een totaal respectloos persoon die WEL respect eist van de andere mens, paradoxaal nietwaar?*


Respect voor wie respect toekomt op basis van actie; geen paradox maar een logische consequentie!

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Van onberispelijk Marokkaanse....... Geen wonder dat die hier zo'n slechte naam krijgen, zeker als ze ook nog zo'n avatar gebruiken.
> 
> Groetjes m'n beste puber.*


Ach, ik heb van het weekend een programma gezien over HOE onze mensen in het (vooral) noorden van Marokko denkt over dit "soort" Marokkaantjes die op vakantie komen, ik ben blij dat dat ook eens even belicht wordt, dit betekend dus dat men niet alleen in Europa deze "verkeerde" jongeren op hun vingers tikt maar OOK onze eigen mensen in marokko, en terecht! men vindt hen, onfatsoenlijk, onbeschoft totaal onrespectvol en zeer arrogant, dit moest ik wel in hetzelfde daglicht zien als hoe men hier over deze ventjes praat en elders in Europa, ook bleek dat men het (wederom) over de jongens had en niet of nauwelijks over de meisjes, OOK net als hier en in Europa, dit moet ons dus duidelijk wel even aan het denken zetten!!
Wat ook grappig was is dat men doodziek werd van de harde WESTERSE muziek die uit de met name" DURE" auto's schalden!! Terwijl de overvloed van mensen arm zijn in die streken, met houdt dus zelf totaal geen rekening met de medemens terwijl men hier EIST dat men dat wel met hen doet hier???? wederom paradoxaal!

salerno

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Een goed mens met een slechte naam is nog altijd veel beter 
> dan een slecht mens met een goede naam.
> 
> Iets zegt me dat dat bij jou niet veel uitmaakt.
> 
> 
> 
> Echt een teken dat je oud bent geworden en dat je hierdoor de grip met de wereld daarbuiten helemaal bent verloren;
> ...


rESPECT KUN JE NIET AFDWINGEN DIE KRIJG JE ALLEEN MAAR DOOR JE RESPECTVOL TE GEDRAGEN, HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, WIL JE RESPECT KRIJGEN MOET JE DIE EERST ZELF GEVEN HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO, rESPECT VOOR OUDEREN DAN JEZELF MOET JE ALTIJD TONEN, HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOeN ZEKER ALS JE EEN MAROKKAAN BENT EN OOK NOG EENS EEN MOSLIM!! DOOR DE MAND VENTJE, JE BENT DOOR DE MAND GEVALLEN HAHAHAHA  :grote grijns:  

Maar ik ga dus nu ophouden, ik heb namelijk geen vakantie zoals jij ikkie moet gaan werken voor de kost!!!

salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ach, ik heb van het weekend een programma gezien over HOE onze mensen in het (vooral) noorden van Marokko denkt over dit "soort" Marokkaantjes die op vakantie komen, ik ben blij dat dat ook eens even belicht wordt, dit betekend dus dat men niet alleen in Europa deze "verkeerde" jongeren op hun vingers tikt maar OOK onze eigen mensen in marokko, en terecht! men vindt hen, onfatsoenlijk, onbeschoft totaal onrespectvol en zeer arrogant, dit moest ik wel in hetzelfde daglicht zien als hoe men hier over deze ventjes praat en elders in Europa, ook bleek dat men het (wederom) over de jongens had en niet of nauwelijks over de meisjes, OOK net als hier en in Europa, dit moet ons dus duidelijk wel even aan het denken zetten!!
> Wat ook grappig was is dat men doodziek werd van de harde WESTERSE muziek die uit de met name" DURE" auto's schalden!! Terwijl de overvloed van mensen arm zijn in die streken, met houdt dus zelf totaal geen rekening met de medemens terwijl men hier EIST dat men dat wel met hen doet hier???? wederom paradoxaal!
> 
> salerno*




Gelukkig maken de meisjes veel goed, zij doen het ook gemiddeld veel beter op school dan al de macho pubers bij elkaar die zo nadrukkelijk aanwezig zijn. Maar ik moet voorzichtig zijn, Rinco leest vast mee.


Groetjes.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Gelukkig maken de meisjes veel goed, zij doen het ook gemiddeld veel beter op school dan al de macho pubers bij elkaar die zo nadrukkelijk aanwezig zijn. Maar ik moet voorzichtig zijn, Rinco leest vast mee.
> 
> 
> Groetjes.*


Hoezo, zeg je iets verkeerd dan??? het is toch algemeen bekend dat het zo is??? dit is niets stigmatiserend of discriminerend, dit zijn (helaas) de trieste feiten, en daar moeten we met z'n ALLEN iets aan doen!

salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Hoezo, zeg je iets verkeerd dan??? het is toch algemeen bekend dat het zo is??? dit is niets stigmatiserend of discriminerend, dit zijn (helaas) de trieste feiten, en daar moeten we met z'n ALLEN iets aan doen!
> 
> salerno*


Nee Salerno, maar in een onbewaakt en door Bachus beinvloed moment zei ik iets fels over een stelletje andere nare pubers, en dat koste me zes strafpunten, vandaar. Verder gewoon blijven doorgaan dus.

Groetjes.

----------


## @[email protected]

Dat het een grondig schoonmaak moet worden gehouden in de Arabisch landen , is de behoeft en wens van de meest arabs ,of ik ermee eens ben dat doet er niet toe , als een marokkans wens ik niet dat Marokko een tweede Irak of Afghanistan wordt. Het is wel dat veel en/of veel te veel parasieten in het parlement en in het bedrijfsmanagement in Marokko hun persoonlijk doelen berijkeen ten kost van anderen. Maar als het om corruptie gaat dat is een verschijsel of en een ziekte in alle landen ook in zorgenaamd "power lands " amerikka . Ik erger me wel dat er als een oplossing van de arab crisis er is dan het is de " arab -ik " de wil om te geneizen en te emancipeeren want we zeggen altijd wij arabs ( manne shabba 3alaa shayee shaaba 3alayhh )het is een interressant schrift ,en ik vind zelf dat Amerikka is gewoon een iets die zijn brood zag in het arab-leven . de kwaad is een soort opschudding dat arabs moeten hand in hand ,niet zomaar voor " the show-bizz" , maar wel dat ze die Hypikriet(smilies) en uitlating weg cijferen van hun gedraag tenopzicht van de folk. ik zo maar , als ik in hun schoenen was geen aardigheidjes van amerikka ontvangen en voor all politiek is politiek,je kunt je woord niet geven over wat hollywoods heeft gezegt.je krijt in de westers maatschappij nooit iets gratis , dus er staat in huncultuur geen Wadii3at of Haddyat.Alles heeft een prijs etikette

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ach, ik heb van het weekend een programma gezien over HOE onze mensen in het (vooral) noorden van Marokko denkt over dit "soort" Marokkaantjes die op vakantie komen, ik ben blij dat dat ook eens even belicht wordt, dit betekend dus dat men niet alleen in Europa deze "verkeerde" jongeren op hun vingers tikt maar OOK onze eigen mensen in marokko, en terecht! men vindt hen, onfatsoenlijk, onbeschoft totaal onrespectvol en zeer arrogant, dit moest ik wel in hetzelfde daglicht zien als hoe men hier over deze ventjes praat en elders in Europa, ook bleek dat men het (wederom) over de jongens had en niet of nauwelijks over de meisjes, OOK net als hier en in Europa, dit moet ons dus duidelijk wel even aan het denken zetten!!*


Dat is de volgende fase in de nieuw-Hollandse psyops 
(psychological operations); allochtonen en autochtonen bestoken met nieuw inhoudsloze, maar haatvolle insinuaties; in de hoop dat ze maar meer en meer destructief zullen uitpakken voor beiden; 

wat voor constructiefs kan er dan ook maar komen van zulk soort eeuwenoud 'nieuws'?

Het blijft jou ook sieren 
om steeds maar oog te blijven hebben 
voor alles wat jouw frustraties 
maar kan voeden en bovenal kan rechtvaardigen.

Ik ben niet wie jij wilt dat ik ben; 
jij weet niet wat jij denkt te weten; 
als je iets wilt weten over Marokkanen kun je het gewoon op een bescheiden en beschaafde wijze vragen en je krijgt wat inzicht.




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Wat ook grappig was is dat men doodziek werd van de harde WESTERSE muziek die uit de met name" DURE" auto's schalden!! Terwijl de overvloed van mensen arm zijn in die streken, met houdt dus zelf totaal geen rekening met de medemens terwijl men hier EIST dat men dat wel met hen doet hier????*


Wie wordt er niet doodziek van de harde WESTERSE muziek die uit de met name" DURE" autos schalden? 
Waar ook ter wereld en welke prijs men ook betaald heeft voor die auto en welke ethniciteit de geluidsovertredende barbaar ook bezit?

Ze hebben er zeker ook niet bij verteld dat dit "soort" Marokkaantjes in die ene vakantiemaand het merendeel van het geld in die Noord-Marokkaanse economie pompen; van de Marokkaanse staat krijgen ze hoogstens een begraafplaats terug. 




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * wederom paradoxaal!
> *


Nieuw woordje geleerd? 
Nog wel even leren wat het betekent? 
Aangezien jij een nieuw woord gebruikt heb je natuurlijk gedacht dat het een zuiver negatieve betekenis had; helaas is dit niet zo;
Paradox betkent namelijk zoiets als een schijnbaar tegenstelling en heeft vaak verre te doen met negatieve of frustratievolle bedoeningen;
Je zult wel het woord hypocriet bedoelen.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door @[email protected]_ 
> *Dat het een grondig schoonmaak moet worden gehouden in de Arabisch landen , is de behoeft en wens van de meest arabs ,of ik ermee eens ben dat doet er niet toe , als een marokkans wens ik niet dat Marokko een tweede Irak of Afghanistan wordt. Het is wel dat veel en/of veel te veel parasieten in het parlement en in het bedrijfsmanagement in Marokko hun persoonlijk doelen berijkeen ten kost van anderen. Maar als het om corruptie gaat dat is een verschijsel of en een ziekte in alle landen ook in zorgenaamd "power lands " amerikka . Ik erger me wel dat er als een oplossing van de arab crisis er is dan het is de " arab -ik " de wil om te geneizen en te emancipeeren want we zeggen altijd wij arabs ( manne shabba 3alaa shayee shaaba 3alayhh )het is een interressant schrift ,en ik vind zelf dat Amerikka is gewoon een iets die zijn brood zag in het arab-leven . de kwaad is een soort opschudding dat arabs moeten hand in hand ,niet zomaar voor " the show-bizz" , maar wel dat ze die Hypikriet(smilies) en uitlating weg cijferen van hun gedraag tenopzicht van de folk. ik zo maar , als ik in hun schoenen was geen aardigheidjes van amerikka ontvangen en voor all politiek is politiek,je kunt je woord niet geven over wat hollywoods heeft gezegt.je krijt in de westers maatschappij nooit iets gratis , dus er staat in huncultuur geen Wadii3at of Haddyat.Alles heeft een prijs etikette*


Wil je hiermee beweren dat ALLEEN maar in het westen aan alles een prijskaartje hangt????? want als je dat denkt ben je behoorlijk naief hoor!!!

salerno  :rood:

----------


## @[email protected]

:engel:  Dat het alleen in het westers Cultuur alles op een prijs etiquette hangt / dat is all duidlijk dat je ermee eens bent zo te zien , dat het in de arabic wereld niet bestaat dat beweer ik niet .Maar een ding is zeker als je een terug gunst van je goede daaden vraagt in de Islam is dat niet toegestaan , maar ook dat maakt niet dat mijn landsgenoten of arab heilig op dat gebied . Waar wil je heen met je vraag want je voelt je niet in je gemaak ! en je geeft niet aan de inhoud van je opposiet .

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door @[email protected]_ 
> * Dat het alleen in het westers Cultuur alles op een prijs etiquette hangt / dat is all duidlijk dat je ermee eens bent zo te zien , dat het in de arabic wereld niet bestaat dat beweer ik niet .Maar een ding is zeker als je een terug gunst van je goede daaden vraagt in de Islam is dat niet toegestaan , maar ook dat maakt niet dat mijn landsgenoten of arab heilig op dat gebied . Waar wil je heen met je vraag want je voelt je niet in je gemaak ! en je geeft niet aan de inhoud van je opposiet .*


Uiteraard is het niet toegestaan een gunst terug te verwachten vanuit de islam, dat is ook niet de kwestie, als we allemaal "goede" Moslim's zouden zijn (idem ook voor andersgelovigen, dat mag je niet vergeten!!) zouden we dat ook niet doen, maar aangezien wij allemaal maar mensen zijn en allemaal ook onze fouten hebben kun je wel stellen dat overal ter wereld er een prijskaartje aanhangt, je ziet het zelfs in families overal ter wereld, en daar moeten we wel eerlijk in zijn, NIET alleen het westen, overal ter wereld is dat principe,waar je ook komt, het is zeer naief om te denken dat dat niet zo is, er is maar 1 ding wat er op gaat zonder geld, en dat is de zon!!!
Als ik zie hoe onze eigen mensen uit hun huurhuizen worden gejaagd door onze eigen mensen die in weelde wonen hier in het westen en meer geld willen vangen voor hun huisje in marokko en/of Turkije etc. sorry dan vraag ik mij ernstig af, hoezo alleen het westen???? En zo heb je wel vele andere voorbeelden hierin! Of onze eigen Marokkaanse mensen in Marokko die een uit het westen komende Marokkaan proberen te beduvelen om geld te krijgen etc.

Ik hoop dat ik je een goed antwoord hebt gegeven!!!

salerno

----------


## @[email protected]

Blijkbaar is er geen verschil tussen beide oppinies. Maar op het eerst gezicht mijn reaktie was gericht op wat dhr Daoudi heeft geschrijven. het is ergens een fout gegaan met zending van mijn reaktie. Wat het duidlijk is , is dat op politiek vlakte moet men oppassen met het bewonderen van amerikkanse en/of eurpees stand van zaken. en vooral met beide voeten op de grond.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door @[email protected]_ 
> *Blijkbaar is er geen verschil tussen beide oppinies. Maar op het eerst gezicht mijn reaktie was gericht op wat dhr Daoudi heeft geschrijven. het is ergens een fout gegaan met zending van mijn reaktie. Wat het duidlijk is , is dat op politiek vlakte moet men oppassen met het bewonderen van amerikkanse en/of eurpees stand van zaken. en vooral met beide voeten op de grond.*


Indien men niet van Amerikaanse of Europese manier van leven houdt moet men hier niet blijven wonen lijkt mij, toch??? Wij hebben persoonlijk ergens anders gewoond en vonden het daar heel erg verkeerd voor onze manier van leven en zijn terug gekomen naar Nederland, je hebt een keuze, je hoeft niet in Amerika of Europa te wonen, je bent daar niet toe verplicht!

salerno

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Indien men niet van Amerikaanse of Europese manier van leven houdt moet men hier niet blijven wonen lijkt mij, toch??? Wij hebben persoonlijk ergens anders gewoond en vonden het daar heel erg verkeerd voor onze manier van leven en zijn terug gekomen naar Nederland, je hebt een keuze, je hoeft niet in Amerika of Europa te wonen, je bent daar niet toe verplicht!
> 
> salerno*


Wat is die amerikaanse of europese manier van leven dan? 

en waar was ook al weer die vrijheid om te mogen leven hoe men het goeddunkt?

was dat niet hetgeen dat inherent lag aan die 'amerikaanse of europese manier van leven '?

meer en meer gaan mensen facisenpapegaaien worden zonder dat men het door heeft.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> [GLOW=sandybrown]*Wat is die amerikaanse of europese manier van leven dan? [/GLOW] 
> 
> Dat moet je even aan de schrijver voor mij vragen, die had het in principe daarover, ik haakte alleen maar even in!! 
> 
> en waar was ook al weer die vrijheid om te mogen leven hoe men het goeddunkt? 
> 
> HOE MEN GOED DUNKT, JUIST JA !!!!!!!, Indien je het niet goed dunkt dan ga je er niet wonen, of je gaat weer terug naar waar je vandaan bent gekomen, waar dat ook mogen zijn, lezen wat er staat , ennuhhhhhhhhhhhh Facistenprpaganda, uhhhhhhhhhhhhh Lees je je eigen postings wel eens door, wederom, spielgeltje, spiegeltje aan de wand over wie praat je de ganse tijd???? JUIST!!!!
> 
> ...


 

PRECIES, daar hebben we het dus over he!!!!!, spiegeltje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Wat is die amerikaanse of europese manier van leven dan? 
> 
> en waar was ook al weer die vrijheid om te mogen leven hoe men het goeddunkt?
> 
> was dat niet hetgeen dat inherent lag aan die 'amerikaanse of europese manier van leven '?
> 
> meer en meer gaan mensen facisenpapegaaien worden zonder dat men het door heeft.*



En vermoorden ze filmers.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *[/COLOR] 
> 
> PRECIES, daar hebben we het dus over he!!!!!, spiegeltje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> salerno*


Misschien moet je zelf maar eens oprotten naar waar je vandaan komt; een aantal eeuwen na de jaartelling; 
want je kunt er blijkbaar niet aan wennen dat dit andere tijden zijn; misschien niet de beste tijden maar wel andere tijden.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Misschien moet je zelf maar eens oprotten naar waar je vandaan komt; een aantal eeuwen na de jaartelling; 
> want je kunt er blijkbaar niet aan wennen dat dit andere tijden zijn; misschien niet de beste tijden maar wel andere tijden.*



Kijk je weer in de spiegel maatje????

En eeuwen geleden??? hoezo???? IK kom hier niet vandaan hoor, Jij wel soms???? Ik ben al eens terug gekomen naar hier omdat het hier dus vele malen beter is dan waar ik naar toe was gegaan, moet je ook eens proberen krijg je meteen een koude douche en waardeer je het hier in dit landje allemaal een stukje meer!!! OOGKLEPPEN voor en gaan met die banaan, is het niet Cool?????? En vooral niet naar jezelf kijken in die spiegel want je zou me toch eens rot kunnen schrikken van wat je daar in zou zien!  :maroc:   :frons:  

salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Misschien moet je zelf maar eens oprotten naar waar je vandaan komt; een aantal eeuwen na de jaartelling; 
> want je kunt er blijkbaar niet aan wennen dat dit andere tijden zijn; misschien niet de beste tijden maar wel andere tijden.*




Misschien kun je er vast maar beter aan wennen dat die beste tijden van jou hopenlijk nooit komen.


De groeten.

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Misschien kun je er vast maar beter aan wennen dat die beste tijden van jou hopenlijk nooit komen.
> 
> 
> De groeten.*


Van hetzelfde! Misgunnend misbaksel!

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *(...) spiegel (...) spiegel (...)*


Spiegeltje, spiegeltje aan de wand!




> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *IK kom hier niet vandaan hoor, Jij wel soms????*





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Begin er maar aan te wennen dat ik meer Nederlands ben dan onze prins Wilhelm Alexander. *





> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Ik ben niet 
> wie jij wilt 
> dat ik ben;*

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Van hetzelfde! Misgunnend misbaksel!*




Ja ik kan me indenken dat het helemaal niet gezellig is voor je hier, al die racisten en verkeerde massamedia he. Als ik jou was zou ik ook balen, m'n beste puber.


Groetjes.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Spiegeltje, spiegeltje aan de wand!*


Ach nu begrijp ik waarom je zo bent als dat je bent, je bent nederlandser (what ever that may be in youre eye!!) dan Alex, en laat ik dat nu net een minkukel vinden, en als jij dan nog erger bent dan hem, logisch dan dat je doet zoals je doet en dat je bent zoals je bent, een over het paard getilde snotaap die gewend is te krijgen wat hij/zij wilt en als het niet gaat hoe hij/zij het wilt gaat trappen en slaan, waarschijnlijk ook DAAROM op deze site gekomen om mensen te kunnen beledigen en te vernederen (in alle anonimiteit) , iets wat steeds jezelf overkomt door anderen (en wat dat betreft, TERECHT) 

raar mannetje/vrouwtje!!

salerno

----------


## motransbeton

Een vraagje. Hoe zou het zijn zonder al deze problemen?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door motransbeton_ 
> *Een vraagje. Hoe zou het zijn zonder al deze problemen?*


Als iedereen zich eens aan (als voorbeeld!!) de 10 geboden zou houden IEDEREEN, hadden wij een fantastische wereld!! maar helaas, zijn er nog steeds mensen die zichzelf beter vinden dan een ander, door status, geloof en/of macht en dat brengt onze wereld steeds in gevaar/oorlog/discrminatie en racisme het wordt kunstmatig opgewekt en het kuddedier (genaamd de MENS) volgt wel als een idioot, gezegend zijn zij die zelfstandig kunnen en willen nadenken, gezegend zijn zij die de realiteit van het leven inzien, gezegend zijn zij die de woorden van allen die Haat en Nijd prediken in de prullenbak gooin en naar hun eigen gevoel van rechtvaardigheid luisteren!

Als dat zo zou zijn (helaas een utopie) hadden we een waanzinnige mooie wereld die veilig en voorspoedig is voor de gehele mensheid!! Maar "helaas" lopen er dus mensen rond!

salerno

----------


## de ongelovige

ooohh ik word zo gek van joden, moslims en christenen. Van mij mogen ze allemaal dood vallen  :auw:  . jullie zijn de ware duivels op aarde. Ik geloof niet in de hemel of de hel. Maar wel dat er slecht mensen zijn. Manelijk JULLIE. Dus ga allemaal lekker dood dan hebben wij geen last meer van jullie. Hebben we tenmiste geen last van jullie eeuwge gezeik en geruzie.  :ego:  


Sorry hoor ik meen dit eigenlijk niet maar jullie zeiken wel een beetje veel  :maf2:

----------


## Tzombo

> _Geplaatst door de ongelovige_ 
> *ooohh ik word zo gek van joden, moslims en christenen. Van mij mogen ze allemaal dood vallen  . jullie zijn de ware duivels op aarde. Ik geloof niet in de hemel of de hel. Maar wel dat er slecht mensen zijn. Manelijk JULLIE. Dus ga allemaal lekker dood dan hebben wij geen last meer van jullie. Hebben we tenmiste geen last van jullie eeuwge gezeik en geruzie.  
> 
> 
> Sorry hoor ik meen dit eigenlijk niet maar jullie zeiken wel een beetje veel *


Haha, daar valt wat voor te zeggen ja

Wat is er trouwens zo fantastisch aan die 10 geboden, dat zou ik toch ook wel eens willen weten. Eert uw vader en uw moeder? Ja, da's een goeie. De enige bruikbare geboden zijn Gij zult niet doden (Duh!), Gij zult niet stelen (Duh!) en Gij zult geen valse getuigenissen afgleggen (of zoiets), de rest is voornamelijk God die zijn monopoliepositie wil bevestigen (geen andere goden aanbidden, geen afbeeldingen aanbidden bladiebla) en achterhaalde onzin

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Tzombo_ 
> *Haha, daar valt wat voor te zeggen ja
> 
> Wat is er trouwens zo fantastisch aan die 10 geboden, dat zou ik toch ook wel eens willen weten. Eert uw vader en uw moeder? Ja, da's een goeie. De enige bruikbare geboden zijn Gij zult niet doden (Duh!), Gij zult niet stelen (Duh!) en Gij zult geen valse getuigenissen afgleggen (of zoiets), de rest is voornamelijk God die zijn monopoliepositie wil bevestigen (geen andere goden aanbidden, geen afbeeldingen aanbidden bladiebla) en achterhaalde onzin*


En niet logisch bovendien. Ga maar na: 1e gebod is heb uw naaste lief gelijk uzelf. Als je daarnaar leeft kan je de rest wegstrepen. Stelen doe je dan eigenlijk van jezelf, doden, etc. Het 1e gebod maakt de anderen overbodig. Behalve inderdaad degene die je gebieden hoe je God moet aanbidden.
Amen.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door de ongelovige_ 
> *ooohh ik word zo gek van joden, moslims en christenen. Van mij mogen ze allemaal dood vallen  . jullie zijn de ware duivels op aarde. Ik geloof niet in de hemel of de hel. Maar wel dat er slecht mensen zijn. Manelijk JULLIE. Dus ga allemaal lekker dood dan hebben wij geen last meer van jullie. Hebben we tenmiste geen last van jullie eeuwge gezeik en geruzie.  
> 
> 
> Sorry hoor ik meen dit eigenlijk niet maar jullie zeiken wel een beetje veel *


  :Confused:  Nou bedankt hoor dat je ons allemaal dood wilt!!! terwijl er maar een handjevol van deze mensen zoveel ellende veroorzaken, maar goed dat noemt men dus generaliseren, Marokkanen maken iemand dood en stelen, dus doen ze het allemaal, Israelische leger dood Palestijnen om zijn/haar burgers te wreken, alle Joden moorden dan, de IRA vermoord mensen namens Het Katholieke geloof en jawel he, alle Katholieken zijn gevaarlijk!!!
Lekker simplistisch hoor!

En zeiken???? ach, als dat het ergste is wat er is, laat dat dan maar heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelvaak gebeuren, en de rest niet, toch????? :Wink:  

salerno

----------


## mi9moen

hallo
je hebt heel goed gesproken
ik heb ook altijd die leiders gehaat en doe ik nog steeds
hun zitten lekker te regeren maar zonder enige resultaat voor hun broeders
tenslote wij moslims zijn allemaal broeders voor mekaar
zo doen alle christenen dat ook en de joden

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door mi9moen_ 
> *hallo
> je hebt heel goed gesproken
> ik heb ook altijd die leiders gehaat en doe ik nog steeds
> hun zitten lekker te regeren maar zonder enige resultaat voor hun broeders
> tenslote wij moslims zijn allemaal broeders voor mekaar
> zo doen alle christenen dat ook en de joden*


  :blij:  Dankjewel hoor, 

Ik zie het gewoon heel realistisch en nuchter, ben ook geen type die mij laat ophitsen door welke idioot dan ook, geloof, lees zelf je heilige boek en bepaal zelf je mening, luister naar je hart want Allah/God spreekt altijd tot je, je moet het alleen wel willen horen!

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Dankjewel hoor, 
> 
> Ik zie het gewoon heel realistisch en nuchter, ben ook geen type die mij laat ophitsen door welke idioot dan ook, geloof, lees zelf je heilige boek en bepaal zelf je mening, luister naar je hart want Allah/God spreekt altijd tot je, je moet het alleen wel willen horen!
> 
> salerno*


Ja dat gevoel heb ik ook vaak alleen noem ik het mijn geweten. 
Op zich al een discussie waard, misschien zijn zo wel geloven ontstaan. Maar of je dit geweten nu God moet noemen of Allah, ik weet het echt niet.
Als ik het een naam geef krijg ik er gelijk zo'n berg voorschriften bij en daar krijg ik een beetje de kriebels van.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ja dat gevoel heb ik ook vaak alleen noem ik het mijn geweten. 
> Op zich al een discussie waard, misschien zijn zo wel geloven ontstaan. Maar of je dit geweten nu God moet noemen of Allah, ik weet het echt niet.
> Als ik het een naam geef krijg ik er gelijk zo'n berg voorschriften bij en daar krijg ik een beetje de kriebels van.*


Hahaha, voorschriften zijn er om je de weg te wijzen naar een goed leven, en sommige voorschriften zijn geen echte voorschriften!!!

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Hahaha, voorschriften zijn er om je de weg te wijzen naar een goed leven, en sommige voorschriften zijn geen echte voorschriften!!!
> 
> salerno*


Ja maar die voorschriften zijn allemaal van mensenhand.
Ik geloof wel in een God. Hij is mede-ontwerper van mijn geweten.
Alleen het verhaal dat hij aan 1 man alle boodschappen heeft doorgegeven. Dat gaat er bij mij niet in.
Net zo min als het verhaal over zijn zoon.
Sorry hoor ik wil niemand voor zijn schenen trappen maar zo denk ik er nu eenmaal over.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door hafty_ 
> *Lang was ik net zoals de meeste op een forum als deze, net zo onwetend en klakkeloos aan t strooien met nutteloze en foutieve informatie als jullie broeders en zusters. Snappen jullie dan echt niet dat het wel veel en veel verder moet gaan dan ons precies te laten denken dat het idd gaat om de joden en/of de moslims m.b.t. tot de huidige wereldproblematiek?? Snappen jullie dan niet eindelijk een keer dat dit alles volgens een simpel scenario door een aantal mensen in elkaar is gezet om ons maar bezig te houden en onze aandacht af te leiden voor wat er werkelijk aan de hand is en nog gaat gebeuren?? Het is allang niet meer vreemd (gelukkig) of paranode om ervan overtuigd te zijn dat 9/11 in elkaar is gezet door de Amerikaanse elite-regering en een bondgenootschap van grote industrilen. En het klopt, deze elite-regering en -groep bestaat idd voor een deel uit machtige Joodse lobby's. Maar wisten jullie dan dat de Bin Laden familie nauwe banden onderhield met met deze elite tot vlak voor 9/11 nog bijvoorbeeld? Ena dat de Osama, N.B. door de C.I.A. gecrerd dus berheupt verdacht, lang niet de broeder is of hoeft te zijn die wij voor ogen leken te hebben. Bestaat deze man wel? Was dit niet gewoon de perfecte afleidingsmanoeuvre voor een ticket naar Irak en daarmee de volledige controle in het Midden-Oosten die al gepland staat sinds de Reagan regering begin jaren tachtig? Een omvangrijke geheime agenda (The New World Order) met misleiding van de massa als grootste wapen. Het zijn niet de terroristen die ons angst aanjagen, echter zij die ons doen geloven in spoken om zo handig misbruik te kunnen maken van onze behoefte om bescherming die ij uiteindelijk niet eens kunnen bieden. Door deze angst (Order to Chaos) kan Big Brother in enkele maanden bewerkstelligen wat geen enkele regering in geen 100 jaar voor elkaar had kunnen krijgen zonder dat er een opstand of wat voor pleuris dan ook zou uitbreken. Alle privacy wetten, Geneve afspraken en zelfs de Verenigde Naties zijn gevallen. En niemand kwam in opspraak? Deze elite groep heeft maar n doel voor ogen en dat is absolute macht in n politiestaat. Helemaal beangstigend en bevestigend is, dat dit alles vastgelegd staat in de koran, bijbel en terug te halen is uit allerlei andere bronnen van de afgelopen jaren. Men zal het teken van het Beest (Ofwel in t arabisch>Dajall) moeten dragen (anders kun je niet kopen of verkopen en overal worden buitengesloten) en deze zal zich voordoen als de nieuwe verlosser en zal de mensen misleiden. Hij zal ziekte en genezing brengen. Voordat je nu alweer gaat denken van, 'Yeah right! heb je weer zo'n fantast!', moet ik je zeggen dat het 'teken van beest' al gentroduceerd is, enkele weken geleden met Belgi als proefland. Namelijk onder grote druk en oplegging van de V.S. het nieuwe paspoort. In dit vernieuwde paspoort dat overal ngevoerd zal gaan worden, wordt een vingerafdruk, iris-scan en talloze persoonlijke informatie opgeslagen. En let op dit kan nu heel snel en gemakkelijk worden ingevoerd daar waar het een tweetal jaren ondenkbaar zou zijn geweest. Dit uiteraard wederom onder het mom van terroristenbestrijding en veiligheid. mensen zijn bang en hebben behoefte aan veiligheid. En een mak lammetje in angst en onwetendheid verkerend zal lak hebben aan zijn privacy. Om je een lang verhaal alsnog te besparen.. er is ook in de voorbije haren aan een chip gewerkt die bij de mens onderhuids genplanteerd kan worden. Vroeger dacht men aan science fiction maar inmiddels is het reality geworden en wordt serieus overwogen dit in de nabije toekomst in te voeren ( gn lulkoek!). Met deze chip, zo groot als een rijstkorrel kan allerlei informatie worden opgeslagen, betaald worden, ter vervanging van het paspoort, dienen als bankpas etc etc.. en natuurlijk voor de goede orde meteen GPS signalen ontvangen en uitzenden. (GPS> global positioning system.) Mensen dit is echt gn GRAP!!! Tot mijn grote schrik zag ik laatst zelfs op televisie de manager van de Baja beachclub in Rotterdam zelf heel onschuldig en vrolijk de introductie van deze rijstkorrel in zijn caf, als betaalmiddel en identificatie van de bezoekers propageren... anyway ik dwaal af en zo zijn er nog wel duizenden regels te typen over feiten en agendapunten die een nog veel helsere wereld schetsen over enkele weken, maanden, jaren.
> 
> Wat ik jullie wil zeggen broeders en zusters.. alsjeblieft geloof niet in wat je ziet op televisie en hier met een verdraaid en gebrainwashed brein, teksten op forums te plaatsen waarvan 'Zij' juist willen dat de gemiddelde bewoner van deze aarde beschouwt als de waarheid... zodat zij vrolijk hun gang kunnen gaan en verder doordringen dan wie dan ook ooit had durven voorspellen. AUB blijf kritisch en zoek overal wat achter en vind feiten om je heen en licht je familie, vrienden en iedereen om je heen in. Allah heeft de mens geschapen met 2 hersenhelften die veel meer kunnen dan dat wij eruit halen. Kennis is macht! Ga op zoek naar de waarheid en kom erachter wie deze vrij metselaars (free masons) zijn en wat zij werkelijk van plan zijn!*




Mmmhhhh, je kweekt op deze wijze zelf, een hoop verwarring met je op halve waarheden gebaseerde mening. Dat bedrijf wat aan de voet van die zogenaamde wereldorde staat, is de "Carlyle Group". Het raad van bestuur en commisarissen van de raad van toezicht bestaan uit allerlei hoogwaardiheids bekleders en rijke lui, waaronder de fam. Bush, Cheney, Major en Bin Laden. Dat dit bedrijf bijna alle millitaire industrie in handen heeft is waar, en dat ze de macht hebben om een conflict uit te lokken ook. Dat Amerika welvaart bij het in stand houden van oorlog is ook geen geheim, maar...daar doet de Arabische wereld net zo hard aan mee. De meeste Arabische regeringen, houden met moedwil hun volk arm en ontevrede om ze onder de duim te houden, en een oorlogzuchtig karakter aan te moedigen. Er bestaat niet zo iets als dit is beter dan dit of wij zijn beter dan zij. Er bestaat alleen iets wat wel of niet werkt, en met die keuze hebben we het al moeilijk genoeg. Het samenswerings complot van 9/11 is weer een op sensatie berust spookverhaal, wat met geen enkel bewijs is te maatstaven. Er zijn alleen een hoop "what if" scenarios. Zolang iets niet is bewezen, is het voor mij 'een mogelijkheid' en dat is iets anders dan de waarheid. Je komt ook met de "Orde van de Vrijmetselarij" op de proppen. Wat weet jij van deze orde, om ze in een dergelijk kwaad daglicht te stellen? De vrijmetselarij, stamt ver af van de Orde der Tempelieren, die juist een hoop oosterse wijsheid mee hebben genomen uit Alexandrie en Palestina en het met het Christedom, vanaf dat moment niet meer ns waren. En de kerk met gezag van Paus niet meer erkende. Ze streven enkel naar Godswetenschap, en doen dat via vele rituelen. Pas nu na vele jaren heeft de orde zijn deuren geopend voor nieuwsschierigen. Dus ga een keer kijken, en oordeel opnieuw.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Mmmhhhh, je kweekt op deze wijze zelf, een hoop verwarring met je op halve waarheden gebaseerde mening. Dat bedrijf wat aan de voet van die zogenaamde wereldorde staat, is de "Carlyle Group". Het raad van bestuur en commisarissen van de raad van toezicht bestaan uit allerlei hoogwaardiheids bekleders en rijke lui, waaronder de fam. Bush, Cheney, Major en Bin Laden. Dat dit bedrijf bijna alle millitaire industrie in handen heeft is waar, en dat ze de macht hebben om een conflict uit te lokken ook. Dat Amerika welvaart bij het in stand houden van oorlog is ook geen geheim, maar...daar doet de Arabische wereld net zo hard aan mee. De meeste Arabische regeringen, houden met moedwil hun volk arm en ontevrede om ze onder de duim te houden, en een oorlogzuchtig karakter aan te moedigen. Er bestaat niet zo iets als dit is beter dan dit of wij zijn beter dan zij. Er bestaat alleen iets wat wel of niet werkt, en met die keuze hebben we het al moeilijk genoeg. Het samenswerings complot van 9/11 is weer een op sensatie berust spookverhaal, wat met geen enkel bewijs is te maatstaven. Er zijn alleen een hoop "what if" scenarios. Zolang iets niet is bewezen, is het voor mij 'een mogelijkheid' en dat is iets anders dan de waarheid. Je komt ook met de "Orde van de Vrijmetselarij" op de proppen. Wat weet jij van deze orde, om ze in een dergelijk kwaad daglicht te stellen? De vrijmetselarij, stamt ver af van de Orde der Tempelieren, die juist een hoop oosterse wijsheid mee hebben genomen uit Alexandrie en Palestina en het met het Christedom, vanaf dat moment niet meer ns waren. En de kerk met gezag van Paus niet meer erkende. Ze streven enkel naar Godswetenschap, en doen dat via vele rituelen. Pas nu na vele jaren heeft de orde zijn deuren geopend voor nieuwsschierigen. Dus ga een keer kijken, en oordeel opnieuw.*


Heel mooi gescheven hier hoef ik niets meer aan toe te voegen!!  :duim:  

salerno

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Heel mooi gescheven hier hoef ik niets meer aan toe te voegen!!  
> 
> salerno*



Dank u wel  :grote grijns:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Mmmhhhh, je kweekt op deze wijze zelf, een hoop verwarring met je op halve waarheden gebaseerde mening. Dat bedrijf wat aan de voet van die zogenaamde wereldorde staat, is de "Carlyle Group". Het raad van bestuur en commisarissen van de raad van toezicht bestaan uit allerlei hoogwaardiheids bekleders en rijke lui, waaronder de fam. Bush, Cheney, Major en Bin Laden. Dat dit bedrijf bijna alle millitaire industrie in handen heeft is waar, en dat ze de macht hebben om een conflict uit te lokken ook. Dat Amerika welvaart bij het in stand houden van oorlog is ook geen geheim, maar...daar doet de Arabische wereld net zo hard aan mee. De meeste Arabische regeringen, houden met moedwil hun volk arm en ontevrede om ze onder de duim te houden, en een oorlogzuchtig karakter aan te moedigen. Er bestaat niet zo iets als dit is beter dan dit of wij zijn beter dan zij. Er bestaat alleen iets wat wel of niet werkt, en met die keuze hebben we het al moeilijk genoeg. Het samenswerings complot van 9/11 is weer een op sensatie berust spookverhaal, wat met geen enkel bewijs is te maatstaven. Er zijn alleen een hoop "what if" scenarios. Zolang iets niet is bewezen, is het voor mij 'een mogelijkheid' en dat is iets anders dan de waarheid. Je komt ook met de "Orde van de Vrijmetselarij" op de proppen. Wat weet jij van deze orde, om ze in een dergelijk kwaad daglicht te stellen? De vrijmetselarij, stamt ver af van de Orde der Tempelieren, die juist een hoop oosterse wijsheid mee hebben genomen uit Alexandrie en Palestina en het met het Christedom, vanaf dat moment niet meer ns waren. En de kerk met gezag van Paus niet meer erkende. Ze streven enkel naar Godswetenschap, en doen dat via vele rituelen. Pas nu na vele jaren heeft de orde zijn deuren geopend voor nieuwsschierigen. Dus ga een keer kijken, en oordeel opnieuw.*


Dat spelletje heet politiek. Het enige wat uiteindelijk telt is het eigen economische belang. Als dat belang in het gedrang komt worden er grenzen overschreden. Oorlog is de uiteindelijke uitkomst.
Als over pakweg 40 a 50 jaar de oliebronnen vrijwel opgedroogd zijn en wij afhankelijk worden van andere energiebronnen ziet Amerika het midden niet meer staan en veranderd de politiek volkomen.

Aan 1 kant is het nog logisch ook. Amerika is momenteel volledig afhankelijk van olie. Zonder olie valt de economie volkomen in duigen. 
Verklein deze zienswijze maar eens en betrek het op jezelf. Als je volkomen afhankelijk bent van een andere, zwakkere partij ga je het halen als het je geweigerd dreigt te worden.
Niet goed te praten maar er zit wel een simpele logica in.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Dat spelletje heet politiek. Het enige wat uiteindelijk telt is het eigen economische belang. Als dat belang in het gedrang komt worden er grenzen overschreden. Oorlog is de uiteindelijke uitkomst.
> Als over pakweg 40 a 50 jaar de oliebronnen vrijwel opgedroogd zijn en wij afhankelijk worden van andere energiebronnen ziet Amerika het midden niet meer staan en veranderd de politiek volkomen.
> 
> Aan 1 kant is het nog logisch ook. Amerika is momenteel volledig afhankelijk van olie. Zonder olie valt de economie volkomen in duigen. 
> Verklein deze zienswijze maar eens en betrek het op jezelf. Als je volkomen afhankelijk bent van een andere, zwakkere partij ga je het halen als het je geweigerd dreigt te worden.
> Niet goed te praten maar er zit wel een simpele logica in.*


Ja precies, het hoort gewoon bij de oeroude ''survival of the fit''
maar ik ben wel benieuwd hoe lang de VS het als supermacht kunnen volhouden. Ik bedoel, zelfs het ooit supermachtige Perzische Rijk, Klassieke Griekenland en Romeinse Rijk zijn ten onder gegaan. 
En ook ben ik benieuwd of de Arabieren slim genoeg zijn om op andere brandstofbronnen over te schakelen. Of zullen de ultra-moderne steden (dubai,kuwait city, riyaad, etc) gebouwd door mega olie-inkomsten in de toekomst langzaam wegrotten onder het woestijnzand?

----------


## BamBamBang

Ik ben geen doemsdenker, maar observeer des te meer. Daarom durf ik te wedden dat wij de val van het Amerikaans imperium nog mee maken. En daar zijn geen terorristen voor nodig. Dat is gewoon logica.
Amerika zit zowieso op een kritisch puint. Qua economie, binnenlandse politiek en buitenlands beleid. Komt ook nog bij dat amerika veel te veel vertrouwd op techniek. Ze hebben het nieuwste van het nieuwste maar daar kan je niet altijd op bouwen. Maar het belangrijkste waarom ik weet dat Amerika valt, is dat elk rijk zijn einde heeft. En het ziet er voor de Yank niet echt super best uit.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Ja precies, het hoort gewoon bij de oeroude ''survival of the fit''
> maar ik ben wel benieuwd hoe lang de VS het als supermacht kunnen volhouden. Ik bedoel, zelfs het ooit supermachtige Perzische Rijk, Klassieke Griekenland en Romeinse Rijk zijn ten onder gegaan. 
> 
> Ja daar heb je gelijk in. Alleen er is een wezenlijk verschil met de huidige situatie. Deze rijken werden zo groot dat de buitengrenzen niet meer verdedigbaar waren. Dit gebeurde bij alle grote rijken in de gescheidenis. Amerika is een eiland dus dat probleem ontstaat niet. Daarnaast moesten vroegere rijken met legers veroverd worden. Momenteel is Amerika, vanuit de luie stoel, in staat de wereld ongeveer 6 keer te vernietigen. Uiteraard gaan zij er dan zelf ook aan maar daar hadden bv. Ceasar, Napoleon of Hitler zich in hun laatste dagen ook niks van aangetrokken. Volgens mij is erg qua grootmacht momenteel een soort militair point of no return ontstaan. We zullen het dus met politiek op moeten lossen. 
> 
> En ook ben ik benieuwd of de Arabieren slim genoeg zijn om op andere brandstofbronnen over te schakelen. Of zullen de ultra-moderne steden (dubai,kuwait city, riyaad, etc) gebouwd door mega olie-inkomsten in de toekomst langzaam wegrotten onder het woestijnzand?*


Ik denk niet dat de Arabische wereld in de toekomst een leverancier zal zijn van de nieuwe energiebronnen. Het zal gaan draaien om technologie (kernenergie en waterstof) en in mindere mate natuurlijke energiebronnen (water en wind). Daar speelt de Arabische wereld geen rol. Sterker, ze zullen ook hard moeten werken om de omslag te gaan maken. Daarin zullen ze steeds meer afhankelijk worden van westerse (Amerikaanse) technologie. Daarnaast zullen ze, in eigen regio echt orde op zaken moeten gaan stellen anders wordt de kerntechnologie tegen elkaar gebruikt.

----------


## Ongelovelijk

Niemand die zeker is van de geschiedenis, merk ik wel. An awful waist of blood. 

Volgende heb ik op het net gelezen. Iemand die mij "met zekerheid" kan vertellen dat het niet klopt, zonder dit op basis van de naam van de schrijfer te doen? 

Inleiding en definitie 

Niets heeft de discussie over het Palestijns-Isralisch conflict meer beheerst dan het woord bezetting. Al tientallen jaren lang is er nauwelijks een dag voorbij gegaan waarop in de media niet op een of andere manier sprake was van Israls veronderstelde onwettige aanwezigheid op Palestijnse grond. Deze aanwezigheid wordt aangevoerd om het ontstaan en het voortbestaan van het huidige conflict tussen de partijen te verklaren, om Israls verondersteld bruut en repressief karakter aan te tonen, en om de vreselijkste tegen Isral gerichte terroristische wandaden te rechtvaardigen. Bezetting, om kort te gaan, is een trefwoord geworden, en als zovele trefwoorden betekent ook dit verschillende dingen voor verschillende mensen. 

Voor de meeste westerse waarnemers duidt de uitdrukking bezetting op Israls greep op de Gaza-strook en de Westbank, gebieden die het veroverde in de Zesdaagse oorlog in juni 1967. Maar voor veel Palestijnen en Arabieren vertegenwoordigt de Isralische aanwezigheid in deze gebieden alleen maar het laatste hoofdstuk in een ononderbroken geschiedenis van bezettingen, die teruggaat tot op het ontstaan van Isral op gestolen land. Als je een boek over Isral gaat zoeken in de belangrijkste Arabische boekhandel op de Charing Cross Road in Londen, dan zul je het vinden in de afdeling met het opschrift Bezet Palestina. Dat dit de overheersende kijk op de zaak is, niet alleen onder Arabische inwoners van de Westbank en de Gaza-strook, maar onder alle Palestijnse inwoners van Isral en de rest van de wereld, wordt duidelijk door de gebruikelijke nadruk op een Palestijns recht van terugkeer, die het effect van de bezetting van 1948  d.i. de oprichting van de staat Isral  moet opheffen 

Palestijnse intellectuelen verdoezelen routinematig elk onderscheid tussen Israls acties vr en na 1967. De prominente Palestijnse culturele figuur Jacques Persiqian vertelde zijn Joodse lezers onlangs in het Isralische dagblad Haaretz, dat de terroristische aanslagen van vandaag zijn wat jullie zelf over je gehaald hebben na 54 jaar systematische onderdrukking van een ander volk, een geschiedkundige beschouwing die  omdat zij teruggaat tot 1948  niet alleen Israls aanwezigheid in Westbank en Gaza-strook ter discussie stelt, maar de wettigheid van zijn bestaan als een staat 

Hanan Ashrawi's kijk op de zaak 

Hanan Ashrawi, de meest uitgesproken vertolker van de Palestijnse zaak, was nog wat brutaler in het uitvlakken van de lijn tussen bezettingen na 1967 en vr 1967. Op de schandelijke Wereldconferentie tegen Racisme in Durban in de zomer van 2002 zei ze tegen de deelnemers: Ik kom vandaag naar jullie toe met een bezwaard hart omdat ik een natie in gevangenschap achter moest laten die gegijzeld wordt door een nog steeds voortdurende naqba (= ramp). 

In 1948 werden we onderworpen aan een ernstige historische onrechtvaardigheid, die ons tweemaal tot slachtoffer maakte: aan de ene kant de onrechtvaardigheid van onteigening, verstrooiing en verbanning die met kracht aan de bevolking werd opgelegd. Aan de andere kant werden zij die bleven onderworpen aan de systematische onderdrukking en brutaliteit van een onmenselijke bezetting die hen al hun rechten en vrijheden ontroofde. 

Deze oorspronkelijke bezetting  dat is, nogmaals, het ontstaan en bestaan van de staat Isral  werd volgens Ashrawi later uitgebreid als een gevolg van de Zesdaagse oorlog: 

De onzen die in 1967 onder de Isralische bezetting kwamen, kwijnden weg in de Westbank, Jeruzalem en de Gaza-strook onder een unieke combinatie van militaire bezetting, kolonisatie en systematische onderdrukking. Zelden heeft het menselijk brein zon gevarieerde, veelzijdige en alomvattende methode van brutalisering en vervolging op grote schaal bedacht. 

Samengevat: de beschuldigingen tegen Israls verschillende bezettingen vertegenwoordigen  en zijn duidelijk bedoeld als  een aanklacht tegen en een vervloeking van de hele Zionistische onderneming. Maar tot in vrijwel elk detail zijn zij ook op een grove manier onjuist. 

Ontstaan van Isral geen bezetting van 'Palestina 

In 1948 werd er geen Palestijnse staat binnengevallen of vernietigd om ruimte te maken voor de vestiging van Isral. Van bijbelse tijden af, toen dit gebied de natie van de Joden was, tot aan de bezetting door het Britse leger aan het einde van de Eerste Wereldoorlog, had Palestina nooit bestaan als een aparte politieke eenheid maar was integendeel opgenomen in het ene rijk na het andere, vanaf de Romeinen, via de Arabieren, tot en met het Ottomaanse regime. Toen de Britten in 1917 arriveerden, was de directe loyaliteit van de bewoners van het gebied lokaal  clan, stam, dorp, stad of religieuze secte  en bestond naast hun trouw aan de Ottomaanse sultan-kalief als het religieuze en tijdelijke hoofd van de wereld-Moslimgemeenschap. 

Onder een mandaat van de Volkenbond, dat expliciet bedoeld was om de weg te effenen voor de schepping van een Joods nationaal tehuis, introduceerden de Britten voor de eerste maal {in de geschiedenis} de notie van een onafhankelijk Palestina, en stelden haar grenzen vast. Toen de Britten in 1947 werden geconfronteerd met een vastbesloten Joodse strijd voor onafhankelijkheid, gaven ze het mandaat terug aan de opvolger van de Volkenbond, de Verenigde Naties, die op hun beurt op 29 november 1947 beslisten om het mandaatgebied Palestina op te delen in twee staten: de ene Joods, de andere Arabisch. 

De staat Isral is dus ontstaan als gevolg van een internationaal erkende daad van nationale zelfbeschikking, een daad, bovendien, ondernomen door een oud volk in zijn eigen thuisland. In overeenstemming met de algemene democratische praktijk, werd de Arabische bevolking die binnen de grenzen van de nieuwe staat woonde, onmiddellijk erkend als een wettige etnische en religieuze minderheid. Het grondgebied van de voorgestelde Arabische staat zou onder andere omvatten de twee gebieden die vandaag betwist worden, nl. de Gaza-strook en de Westbank (met uitzondering van Jeruzalem, dat onder internationaal bestuur zou komen). 

De Arabische landen verdelen 'Palestina' onder elkaar 

Zoals bekend werd de uitvoering van het UN verdelingsplan voortijdig afgebroken door de poging van de Palestijnen samen met de omringende Arabische staten om de Joodse staat al bij zijn geboorte te vernietigen. Maar wat minder bekend is: zelfs als de Joden de oorlog verloren zouden hebben, dan zou hun gebied niet aan de Palestijnen zijn toegevallen. Het zou integendeel verdeeld zijn geworden tussen de invallende Arabische machten, om de doodeenvoudige reden dat geen enkele van de Arabische regimes in die regio de Palestijnen zagen als een aparte natie. Zoals de eminente Arabisch-Amerikaanse historicus Philip Hitti de gemeenschappelijke Arabische kijk uiteenzette tegenover de Anglo-Amerikaanse commissie van onderzoek in 1946: Er is niet zoiets als een Palestina in de geschiedenis, niet in het minst! 

Dit feit werd duidelijk onderkend door de Britse autoriteiten aan de vooravond van hun vertrek. Zoals een ambtenaar opmerkte in december 1947: Het ziet er niet naar uit dat Arabisch Palestina ooit zal bestaan, maar veeleer dat de Arabische landen elk een gedeelte zullen claimen als beloning voor hun aandeel [in de {komende} oorlog tegen Isral], tenzij [de Transjordaanse] koning Abdullah snelle en gerichte actie onderneemt zodra de Britse terugtrekking is voltooid. Enkele maanden later informeerde de Britse Hoge Commissaris voor Palestina, generaal Sir Alan Cunningham, de Minister van Kolonin, Arthur Creech Jones dat de meest aannemelijke regeling zou zijn, dat Syrie oostelijk Galilea zou krijgen, Abdullah Samaria en Hebron, en Egypte het zuiden {zie kaartje 3 bij de staat Isral}. 

De Britten hadden kennelijk een vooruitziende blik. Egypte noch Jordani gunden de Palestijnen zelfbeschikking in Gaza en de Westbank; dat waren resp. de stukken van Palestina die door hen waren veroverd in de oorlog van 1948/49. En zelfs resolutie nr. 242 van de UN Veiligheidsraad, die na de Zesdaagse oorlog van 1967 het principe van land voor vrede vaststelde als de hoeksteen van toekomstige Arabisch-Isralische vredesbesprekingen, voorzag geen vestiging van een Palestijnse staat. Integendeel: omdat de Palestijnen nog steeds niet werden gezien als een aparte natie, werd verondersteld dat elk gebied dat Isral zou ontruimen, terug zou gaan naar zijn Arabische bezetters van vr 1967  Gaza naar Egypte en de Westbank naar Jordani. De resolutie noemde de Palestijnen zelfs niet bij naam, maar bevestigde in plaats daarvan de noodzaak 'voor een rechtvaardige oplossing van het vluchtelingenprobleem'  een term die niet alleen sloeg op de Palestijnen maar ook op de honderduizenden Joden die uit Arabische staten waren verdreven als gevolg van de oorlog van 1948. 

De Arabieren kennen geen 'Palestijnse' staat noch een 'Palestijns' volk 

In die tijd  het einde van de 1960-er jaren  werd het bestaan van Palestina als een natie afgewezen door de hele internationale gemeenschap, inclusief de westerse democratien, de Sovjet-Unie (de kampioen supporter van het radicale Arabisme) en de Arabische wereld zelf. Gematigde Arabische heersers als de Hashemieten in Jordani zagen een onafhankelijke Palestijnse staat als een dodelijke bedreiging voor hun eigen koninkrijk, terwijl de Saoedis het zagen als een potentile bron van extremisme en onstabiliteit. Pan-Arabische nationalisten waren niet minder mordicus tegen, omdat ze hun eigen doelen voor die regio in gedachten hielden. Nog in 1974 noemde president Hafez al-Assad van Syri Palestina openlijk als niet alleen een deel van het Arabische thuisland maar een onverbrekelijk deel van zuidelijk Syri; er is geen reden om te denken dat hij er bij zijn dood in het jaar 2000 anders over dacht. 

Maar ook de bevolking van Westbank en Gaza-strook beschouwde zich niet als een aparte natie. De ineenstorting en verstrooiing van de Palestijnse gemeenschap, volgend op de nederlaag van 1948, had de altijd al fragiele gemeenschapsstructuur versplinterd, en de daarop volgende fysieke scheiding van de verschillende delen van de Palestijnse diaspora voorkwam de ontwikkeling van een nationale identiteit. De omringende Arabische regimes spanden actief samen om het opkomen van zon idee te ontmoedigen. Nadat hij in de oorlog van 1948 de Westbank bezet had, was koning Abdullah er als de kippen bij om alle sporen van een mogelijke Palestijnse identiteit uit te wissen. Op 4 april 1950 werd het gebied formeel geannexeerd door Jordani, zijn inwoners werden Jordaanse burgers en ze werden in toenemende mate gentegreerd in de economische, politieke en sociale structuren van het koninkrijk. 

Van zijn kant had had de Egyptische regering geen verlangen getoond om de Gaza-strook te annexeren maar regeerde het nieuw verworven gebied als een bezette militaire zone. Dit hield echter niet in dat er enige ondersteuning was van een Palestijns nationalisme of van enige soort van gemeenschappelijke politieke bewustwording onder de Palestijnen. De bevolking daar werd stevig in de greep gehouden, haar werd het Egyptische burgerschap onthouden, en zij was onderworpen aan strenge restricties wat reizen betreft. 

Israls beheer geen onderdrukking 

Wat gebeurde er in de periode na 1967, toen deze gebieden over gingen in Israls handen? Is het werkelijk waar dat de Palestijnen in de Westbank en de Gaza-strook toen het slachtoffer werden van de gevarieerde, veelzijdige en alomvattende methoden van brutalisering en vervolging op grote schaal, ooit bedacht door het menselijk brein? 

Niet in het minst. Zon kwalificatie zou betekenen dat we onze afkeer van enkele goed-gedocumenteerde 20e eeuwse gebeurtenissen een heel eind naar beneden zouden moeten bijstellen, van de slachting onder de Armenirs in de Eerste Wereldoorlog en later, tot de griezelige kroniek van de tientallen en tientallen millioenen de vermoord werden, opgejaagd en verpletterd onder de hielen van despoten. In sterk contrast tot dit alles staat, dat er in de drie decennia van Israls bestuur veel minder Palestijnen werden gedood door Joodse handen dan door koning Hoessein van Jordani in die ene maand september 1970, toen hij een poging van Yasser Arafat en zijn PLO om zijn koningschap te vernietigen afsloeg en daarbij (volgens de Palestijnse geleerde Yezid Sayigh) tussen de 3.000 en 5.000 Palestijnen van kant liet maken, waaronder 1.500 tot 3.500 burgers. Evenzo overstijgt het aantal onschuldige Palestijnen dat gedood werd door hun Kuweitse gastheren in de winter van 1991 voor hun support van Saddam Husseins brutale bezetting van Kuweit, verre dat van Palestijnse oproerkraaiers en terroristen, die hun leven lieten in de eerste intifada tegen Isral gedurende de tweede helft van de 1980-er jaren. 

Afgezien van zulke grove vergelijkingen, is het voorstellen van de Isralische bezetting van Westbank en Gaza-strook als systematische onderdrukking de omkering van de waarheid. We moeten ons allereerst realiseren dat deze bezetting niet het gevolg was van een soort groots expansionistisch ontwerp maar veeleer toevallig ontstond ten gevolge van Israls succes tegen een pan-Arabische poging om het te vernietigen. Toen de Isralisch-Egyptische vijandelijkheden begonnen op 5 juni 1967 probeerde de Isralische regering in het geheim koning Hoessein van Jordani  de feitelijke machthebber in de Westbank  er van te overtuigen, geen militaire actie te ondernemen; maar dit pleidooi werd afgewezen door de Jordaanse monarch die geen zin had om de verwachte buit van wat gezien werd als de laatste ronde van de Arabieren tegen Isral aan zijn neus voorbij te zien gaan 

Prof. Efraim Karsh, hoofd Mediterrane Studies aan Kings College, Universiteit van Londen

----------


## BamBamBang

Nou, weer wat geleerd. Dit veranderd (als het werkelijk waar is) mijn kijk op die midden oosten kwestie. Althans m.b.t. tot de geschiedenis dan he. Wat er nu over en weer gebeurd, is natuurlijk verschrikkelijk.
Elke dag leven met angst, geweld en veiligheidstroepen. Ik had altijd het idee, dat de Palestijnen met geweld uit hun huizen was gedreven. Dat het westen daarbij hielp vanuit een soort medelijden/schuldgevoel omtrent de Holocaust. Hitler kwam natuurlijk niet uit de lucht vallen, en nadat eerst alle waarschuwingen waren genegeerd, was het uiteindelijk fors te laat om de Joden te helpen. Dus vandaar (dacht ik ) dat het schuld gevoel van het westen, gecompenseert werd door het schenken van het beloofde land. Ik heb mezelf altijd proberen in te leven hoe dat voor ons Nederlanders zou zijn geweest. Dat je van vandaag op morgen inns omdat iemand vind dat hij meer recht heeft op ons kikkerlandje, ik inns mijn huis uit moet. Dat dit weerstand oproept is niet zo raar.
Feit is en blijft dat de Palestijnen daar al in de gebieden woonden, toen de Joden terug kwamen naar hun land. Er zal dus van beidde kanten daar, flink water bij de wijn gedaan moeten worden, ter oplossing van dit conflict. En ik vraag me werkelijk af, waar de VN nu blijft met hun grote mond. Israel had allang een keer op de vingers getikt moeten worden, en met sancties aangepakt moeten worden. Want het lijkt er inderdaad op dat vrede niet gewilt is in dat gebied. Door alle partijen niet.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *toegeven en vergeven van fouten zit niet in de genen der koran !
> 
> wanneer men enigszins toegeeft komt er meestal een backlash, omdat men toch vindt dat er gezichtsverlies geleden is en de mannelijke (moslim)-eer geschonden is.
> 
> echte moslimmannen en vrouwen zullen niet gauw iets vanuit het hart toegeven, al helemaal niet aan de ongelovigen, want die zijn wel de laatste die iets kunnen weten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ik denk dat je hier het tegenovergestelde bedoelt. Een echte moslim man of vrouw zal juist wel toegeven dat hij of zij fout zit. Ik zie de overgrote hypocriete meerderheid niet als echte moslim. Misschien onder de mom ervan.
Immers, de islam leert je nederig en respecterend te zijn. Trots ook. Maar zelfingenomenheid of gevoel van superieuriteit is uit den boze. En het zogenaamde gezichtsverlies komt hier vanaf.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *ACH MAN STIK WAT WEET JE NOU JE MOSLIM BROEDERS WORDEN EEN VOOR EENGEDOOD DOOR BUSH EN JIJ VERDEDIGT HEM WAT BEN JE EIGENLIJK EEN JOOD*


De bendbreedte die je met deze opmerking verbruikt hebt vind ik nog zonde met zo'n rudimentair antwoord.

 :kotsen2:

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Salim777_ 
> *Bericht voor Salerno:
> 
> Citaat: "Bedoel jij de zaken die hij benoemd betreffende de wandaden van Moslims in Indonesie en Soedan????"
> 
> Nee Salerno, dat bedoel ik niet. Wan ik ben het ook met je eens dat de wandaden van moslims of wie dan ook in Indonesi of Soedan of waar dan ook niet goed te praten zijn. En dat heb ik ook hierboven gezegd als reactie op het bericht van reason: "Natuurlijk ben ik pertinent tegen elke vorm van agressie of geweld die berust is op de ethniciteit, ras, godsdienst, sexe .... ook wanneer dat in de Arabische of moslim landen gebeurt".
> 
> Wat ik bedoel is de volgende beweringen: 
> 
> ...


Sorry Salim, maar is dit niet de grootst klinkklare onzin, die uitgebracht wordt onder het mom van de islam? 
Dit soort opmerkingen en aannames zorgen ervoor dat regimes (zoals vele arabische en communistische) in stand gehouden worden. Dus een "dictator" kan nooit iets fout doen zolang het gebed gevolgd wordt?!
Beetje achterlijk vind je niet. Zal vast uit zo'n domme hadith komen. Dat soort boeken moesten ze verbranden!

Een ander gevoel wat ik meteen krijg is dat hiermee de geestelijke klasse in stand wordt gehouden en weer benut kan worden voor de politieke wensen. De beste manier om het volk dom te houden. 
De politiek doet iets en de geestelijke leiders leggen aan het volk uit dat alles volgens de islam gaat.  :fuckit2:  

Get real!

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Helemaal mee eens Salerno. Het is een oneindige spiraal van haat geweld wederzijds geworden. Een soort vicieuze cirkel. Er moet niet gekeken worden wie schuldig is, er moet gekeken worden hoe deze cirkel doorbroken kan worden.*


Dit klopt, maar het kan niet eerder voordat men zelfrespect heeft en daarmee ook respect kan geven aan de ander.
Dan zou het mogelijk zijn dat men gaat toegeven naar de ander.
Maar omdat er gewoonweg teveel belangen op het spel staan, vraag ik me af of dat er ooit ervan komt.

Het klinkt heel grof, maar zo bedoel ik het niet, maar de enigste oplossing zou zijn om het hele gebied uit te roeien. 
Een andere oplossing is er gewoon niet. Sommige mensen willen wel en andere pertinent niet. Een oplossing komt er nooit. Dreigt ie te komen dan wordt deze of aan de palestijnse, of aan de israelische kant onderuitgehaald door een aanslag op mensen of individuen.
En zo kan men weer vanaf t begin beginnen.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Coolassprov MC_ 
> *Misschien moet je zelf maar eens oprotten naar waar je vandaan komt; een aantal eeuwen na de jaartelling; 
> want je kunt er blijkbaar niet aan wennen dat dit andere tijden zijn; misschien niet de beste tijden maar wel andere tijden.*


Alleen al het zielige signature zegt alles.
Als je het hier niet bevalt dan moet je gewoon opzouten samen met je extremistische vriendjes van je. Ook al wonen hier meer marokkanen dan in Marokko, dit blijft Nederland.
Dat andere mensen de media hysterie volgen heeft niets van doen met bepaalde opvattingen en normen van fatsoen.
En daar is hier in Nederland geen plaats voor. Wil je de sharia op jezelf en je vrouw toegepast hebben dan ga je maar naar zo'n schurkenstaat die dat heeft.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Ongelovelijk_ 
> *Niemand die zeker is van de geschiedenis, merk ik wel. An awful waist of blood. 
> 
> Volgende heb ik op het net gelezen. Iemand die mij "met zekerheid" kan vertellen dat het niet klopt, zonder dit op basis van de naam van de schrijfer te doen? 
> 
> *


Ik vind dit nogal zeer aannemelijk. Het komt precies overeen met de mentaliteit van de arabische landen eromheen.
Wel moet ik toegeven dat egypte daarin een beetje afstand van heeft genomen.
Maar een mooi stuk. Zeer leerzaam.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Dat spelletje heet politiek. Het enige wat uiteindelijk telt is het eigen economische belang. Als dat belang in het gedrang komt worden er grenzen overschreden. Oorlog is de uiteindelijke uitkomst.
> Als over pakweg 40 a 50 jaar de oliebronnen vrijwel opgedroogd zijn en wij afhankelijk worden van andere energiebronnen ziet Amerika het midden niet meer staan en veranderd de politiek volkomen.
> 
> Aan 1 kant is het nog logisch ook. Amerika is momenteel volledig afhankelijk van olie. Zonder olie valt de economie volkomen in duigen. 
> Verklein deze zienswijze maar eens en betrek het op jezelf. Als je volkomen afhankelijk bent van een andere, zwakkere partij ga je het halen als het je geweigerd dreigt te worden.
> Niet goed te praten maar er zit wel een simpele logica in.*


Precies! 

Foei iraq dat je kuwait aanvalt , maar wij USA doen het zelfde een paar jaar later. En nog een argument is dat saddampje een gemene diktator is, maar waarom wordt dan noord korea niet aangevallen? nee.. daar valt geen olie te halen.

En dus is Iran aan de beurt. Iran mag geen kern bommetjes van de grote meneer bush , maar meneertje bush vind het wel okey als pakistan, india en china deze bommetjes hebben, maar ja die zijn ff te sterk voor de meneer bush. 

Weg met de yankees uit de arabische landen!!!

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *Sorry Salim, maar is dit niet de grootst klinkklare onzin, die uitgebracht wordt onder het mom van de islam? 
> Dit soort opmerkingen en aannames zorgen ervoor dat regimes (zoals vele arabische en communistische) in stand gehouden worden. Dus een "dictator" kan nooit iets fout doen zolang het gebed gevolgd wordt?!
> Beetje achterlijk vind je niet. Zal vast uit zo'n domme hadith komen. Dat soort boeken moesten ze verbranden!
> 
> Een ander gevoel wat ik meteen krijg is dat hiermee de geestelijke klasse in stand wordt gehouden en weer benut kan worden voor de politieke wensen. De beste manier om het volk dom te houden. 
> De politiek doet iets en de geestelijke leiders leggen aan het volk uit dat alles volgens de islam gaat.  
> 
> Get real!*


Zelfde systeem als vroeger Europa: De overheid houdt de massa arm en de kerk houdt ze dom. Makkelijke manier van volksmenning.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Zelfde systeem als vroeger Europa: De overheid houdt de massa arm en de kerk houdt ze dom. Makkelijke manier van volksmenning.*


Helemaal mee ns, behalve n klein punt: "We worden in europa nog steeds dom gehouden, want we krijgen alleen dat te horen wat ze willen dat wij horen. Als een arabier een scheet laat voor het huis van Wilders staat het op de voorpagina van de Telegraaf. Maar van het aantal doden wat de KKK (AngelSaksische Christenen) per jaar maakt hoor je niks.
Of hoe de Amerikanen huis houden in Irak ook niet. Mijn broer is marinier en is in Irak geweest. Zijn woorden waren toen hij terugkwam,
hoeveel respect hij heeft voor de Iraakse bevolking. Dat ondanks alles de mensen toch nog blij zijn, en hun kinderen lachen. Maar geen goed woord voor die Amerikaanse hufters daar. Dus ook wij Europianen worden flink gemanipuleerd, niet alleen de Moslims. En dat gaat heel gerafineerd.

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Helemaal mee ns, behalve n klein punt: "We worden in europa nog steeds dom gehouden, want we krijgen alleen dat te horen wat ze willen dat wij horen. Als een arabier een scheet laat voor het huis van Wilders staat het op de voorpagina van de Telegraaf. Maar van het aantal doden wat de KKK (AngelSaksische Christenen) per jaar maakt hoor je niks.
> Of hoe de Amerikanen huis houden in Irak ook niet. Mijn broer is marinier en is in Irak geweest. Zijn woorden waren toen hij terugkwam,
> hoeveel respect hij heeft voor de Iraakse bevolking. Dat ondanks alles de mensen toch nog blij zijn, en hun kinderen lachen. Maar geen goed woord voor die Amerikaanse hufters daar. Dus ook wij Europianen worden flink gemanipuleerd, niet alleen de Moslims. En dat gaat heel gerafineerd.*


Helemaal eens, ook wij worden hier tot op zekere hoogte flink gemanipuleerd, maar wie werkelijk achter de ''waarheid'' aan wil, die hoeft niet bang meer te zijn om opgepakt cq vermoord te worden door weet ik wat voor (staats)instellingsmaffia, want ook de overheid, de staat dient zich aan de wet te houden en wordt streng door volksvertegenwoordigers, media en OM gecontroleerd.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *Helemaal eens, ook wij worden hier tot op zekere hoogte flink gemanipuleerd, maar wie werkelijk achter de ''waarheid'' aan wil, die hoeft niet bang meer te zijn om opgepakt cq vermoord te worden door weet ik wat voor (staats)instellingsmaffia, want ook de overheid, de staat dient zich aan de wet te houden en wordt streng door volksvertegenwoordigers, media en OM gecontroleerd.*


Heeft diezelfde verketterde media dan toch nog een functie?

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Heeft diezelfde verketterde media dan toch nog een functie?*


Ja, het heeft wel een functie, maar omdat het mes aan twee kanten snijd, kan het ook tegen je gebruikt worden.

Gr.

BBB

----------


## Miss_Intissar

> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *Persoonlijk ben ik van mening dat juist deze hadith's binnen de islam  zo'n grote verdeeldheid veroorzaken. Van mij mogen ze die afschaffen .
> Omdat in mijn ogen ze ook niet zoals de koran authentiek zijn, vind ik dat ze juist alleen maar meer het hokjesgevoel propageren.
> (Als men enkel en alleen maar de koran zou gebruiken zou men al vele problemen minder hebben. Maar uiteraard is dit weer een andere discussie.)
> Dit genereert weer heel veel stromingen en diens problemen. Je hoeft hier alleen maar Ierland als voorbeeld te nemen. Katholiek tegen protestant. Maar allebei vormen ze het christelijk geloof. De een kan de ander niet luchten of zien. Dan bemoeit de politiek er zich mee, waardoor de kermis compleet is.
> Bij de meeste mensen ontbreekt het gewoonweg aan respekt voor een anders denkende/doende.
> Eigenlijk wel logisch, want onze maatschappij in Nederland is zelfs zo opgebouwd (zie maar het integratie probleem)*


Te triest voor woorden, ze mogen jou afschaffen !!

----------


## Rishallah

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Intissar_ 
> *Te triest voor woorden, ze mogen jou afschaffen !!*


Ben je voor vrouwen besnijdenis en drinken van kamelenpis, het elke ochtend wegsnuiten van saytan, zwarte honden in elkaar rammen, etc,etc??

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Intissar_ 
> *Te triest voor woorden, ze mogen jou afschaffen !!*


Helemaal mee eens. Hoezo is onze maatschappij in Nederland opgebouwd uit gebrek aan respect voor andersdenkenden.
Tegenwoordig wordt respect door iedere loser maar opgeeist. Op basis van wat? respect moet je verdienen en is niet opeisbaar.

----------


## Will3ant

Hi, eindelijk een moslim die de hand in eigen boezem steekt.Wij hier als niet moslim worden dikwijls met de vinger gewezen en uitgemaakt voor ongelovige,maar wat als ik niet in god geloof?Was jij er bij toen Allah met god sprak,doe me niet lachen.Hetzelfde met de joods-christelijke godsdienst:Mozes praatte met god,met een gsm of wat,waar zijn vele mensen mee bezeg! Als de Amerikanen binnen 10 jaar op de planeet Mars gaan landen,gaan we ons dan hier nog bezig houden met het dragen van hoofddoeken.Ik -als niet gelovige-heb al enkele keren de Koran gelezen en heb niet gevonden dat diet MOET,wel dat het wenselijk is.Maar wij worden dikwijls verweten dat we rascisten zijn ,maar wat te denken van de uitleg in de Koran;'Ga niet om met joden of christenen of je wordt een van hen'. Is dat geen rascisme?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Will3ant_ 
> *Hi, eindelijk een moslim die de hand in eigen boezem steekt.Wij hier als niet moslim worden dikwijls met de vinger gewezen en uitgemaakt voor ongelovige,maar wat als ik niet in god geloof?Was jij er bij toen Allah met god sprak,doe me niet lachen.Hetzelfde met de joods-christelijke godsdienst:Mozes praatte met god,met een gsm of wat,waar zijn vele mensen mee bezeg! Als de Amerikanen binnen 10 jaar op de planeet Mars gaan landen,gaan we ons dan hier nog bezig houden met het dragen van hoofddoeken.Ik -als niet gelovige-heb al enkele keren de Koran gelezen en heb niet gevonden dat diet MOET,wel dat het wenselijk is.Maar wij worden dikwijls verweten dat we rascisten zijn ,maar wat te denken van de uitleg in de Koran;'Ga niet om met joden of christenen of je wordt een van hen'. Is dat geen rascisme?*


 

Tja daar heb je gelijk in, maar deze zelfde regel komt uit de bijbel en uiteraard uit de thora, dus is een algemene (in mijn optiek, onterechte) mening! Dit moet men ook niet zo letterlijk nemen, de bedoeling hier achter is uiteraard dat je dan op andere gedachten zou kunnen komen en het geloof verlaten, dus is het wenselijker (idem als de hoofddoekjes, daar heb je gelijk in) om er niet mee om te gaan, ikzelf vindt dat niet nodig want als je rotsvast vertrouwen hebt in je geloof zal niets of niemand je van die gedachten af kunnen brengen ALLEEN alsa je twijfel hebt zul je kunnen veranderen van geloof!

En discrimineren, tja, dat doen we uiteindelijk allemaal, ook daar heb je gelijk in!!

salerno

----------


## naimaz

respect voor je woorden en stand punt

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door naimaz_ 
> *respect voor je woorden en stand punt*


Dankjewel, en jij respect voor je oprechte mening hierin!!

salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Dankjewel, en jij respect voor je oprechte mening hierin!!
> 
> salerno*



Salerno, waarom heb je ons al die tijd alleen gelaten?


Groetjes.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Salerno, waarom heb je ons al die tijd alleen gelaten?
> 
> 
> Groetjes.*


Tja, omdat er ontzettend veel in mij omging en ik het soms heel erg moeilijk vond om hier te discussieren, het leek soms alsof ik tegen een gewapend betonnen muur aan het praten was, en ik raakte op een punt dat ik feitelijk dacht, laat ook maar het is gewoon zinloos om te proberen door te laten dringen dat we allen fouten maken en dat we met z'n allen hier in dit land verder door "1 deur" moeten en dat je dat allemaal alleen maar kunt begrijpen en doen door flexibel te zijn, ik reageerde eigenlijk doordat er ineens iemand op mijn laatste posting had gereageerd, en dat gaf mij de aanzet om erop te reageren (ben netjes opgevoed he hahahaha)

Fijn te lezen dat je me hebt gemist hoor!  :grote grijns:  

salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Tja, omdat er ontzettend veel in mij omging en ik het soms heel erg moeilijk vond om hier te discussieren, het leek soms alsof ik tegen een gewapend betonnen muur aan het praten was, en ik raakte op een punt dat ik feitelijk dacht, laat ook maar het is gewoon zinloos om te proberen door te laten dringen dat we allen fouten maken en dat we met z'n allen hier in dit land verder door "1 deur" moeten en dat je dat allemaal alleen maar kunt begrijpen en doen door flexibel te zijn, ik reageerde eigenlijk doordat er ineens iemand op mijn laatste posting had gereageerd, en dat gaf mij de aanzet om erop te reageren (ben netjes opgevoed he hahahaha)
> 
> Fijn te lezen dat je me hebt gemist hoor!  
> 
> salerno*



Blijf nou maar een lange tijd hier, het is al erg genoeg dat we Rushd allang niet meer horen [niet die Ibn- maar die andere]. 


Groetjes.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Blijf nou maar een lange tijd hier, het is al erg genoeg dat we Rushd allang niet meer horen [niet die Ibn- maar die andere]. 
> 
> 
> Groetjes.*


Oke, ik zal kijken of er boeiende dingen zijn waar ik op kan reageren, normaal gesproken reageerde ik op reakties op mijn postings, voor de rest keek ik niet zo veel op het forum, maar ik zal proberen mijn leven te beteren!  :engel:  

salerno

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Oke, ik zal kijken of er boeiende dingen zijn waar ik op kan reageren, normaal gesproken reageerde ik op reakties op mijn postings, voor de rest keek ik niet zo veel op het forum, maar ik zal proberen mijn leven te beteren!  
> 
> salerno*



Tis goed.

----------

